# Post Season Deals



## stratton2002

Last year we had a great thread with post holiday and season deals. Lets try to do the same here.


----------



## Buckem

Check out some of these deals on Cabelas clothes and $5 shipping http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## FredGarvin

Sub'd


----------



## baz77

Midway USA has some pretty good deals going right now..


----------



## mhill

i check camofire and Fieldsupply daily for their daily deals. 

Right now camofire has a nice tenzing fanny pack for 35 bucks.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

mhill said:


> i check camofire and Fieldsupply daily for their daily deals.
> 
> Right now camofire has a nice tenzing fanny pack for 35 bucks.


field supply is got some good ones, Anyone have experience with the rut wear stuff by drake?


----------



## Buc5084

Gander mountain has some good deals on under armour gear. Getting one of those ayton storm hoodies for 112. Cabelas got them for 150 anyone have any extra coupon codes for gander?


----------



## jpbasspro

I'm in.


----------



## Buc5084

Bump


----------



## ArmedBarrister

Tag


----------



## Cdcj

k'em-n-g'em said:


> field supply is got some good ones, Anyone have experience with the rut wear stuff by drake?


Made well just like Drake duck hunting gear but just never sold well at all. Drake rebranded with something else for their deer hunting stuff.


----------



## azscorpion

I think the free smash and grab deals are over in Ferguson, MO


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## archerbaldguy

I just saved about 45% on an order that was $135 from Midway shipped.


----------



## TauntoHawk

mhill said:


> i check camofire and Fieldsupply daily for their daily deals.
> 
> Right now camofire has a nice tenzing fanny pack for 35 bucks.


Day after christmas they tenzing was $31 and i ordered it, should be here today. I run a badlands ultra day but when using a climber I fanny pack would be a lot easier to use than a full pack. the Tenzing should be perfect for that


----------



## H20fwler

The Dicks Sporting goods sale link week after Christmas posted on here was pretty good, most items were 1/2 or less the regular price with free shipping.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## cooperjd

Midway has been having good sales lately


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## ezmorningrebel

just look in the classifieds. people are dumping stuff left and right now that the season is over.


----------



## hockeyman474

Wish I had joined earlier and told you all about this great deal! New Years day I happened to go onto Dick's Sporting Goods website. I managed to get my girlfriend set up in a Field & Stream cold weather jacket, pants and base layers for $60.....TOTAL. Free shipping! I think I encountered the site during a glitch on a Holiday. It was advertised as 50% off but then and additional 50% was applied in the cart so a $100 jacket cost $25! Unfortunately no "glitch" on the men's gear but I am still shopping around for some post season deals!


----------



## Splittailin

There was a thread on the dicks deal tons of guys on here bought stuff during there glitch including me ^^^


----------



## jlg0020

tagged


----------



## FearNot

Sweet deals


----------



## optimal_max

Decent deal on rinehart 18-1 $90 free ship https://secure.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi

Starts @ $129. Add to cart to get $30 off, then use NEWYEAR code to get an extra 10% off,


----------



## BigBrian

If you need anything Dicks has, check around February 1st. A lot of the cheap stuff goes on sale in early January and then in early February the higher end stuff goes on sale. I like the material that scentlok is made out of so I try and buy it on sale. I've never paid for it without having at least 60% off. Stands are a little tougher and you need to be in store. 2 years ago I bought 11 tree stands that were 50% off and buy one get one free. Usually doesn't start until February though. Best thing to do is go into the store and use the "red laser" app. Dicks is notorious for never marking their products down but using the red laser app will give you the most up to date price without anyone else knowing. I can't tell you the cheap prices i've gotten their just doing that simple thing.


----------



## BigBrian

optimal_max said:


> Decent deal on rinehart 18-1 $90 free ship https://secure.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi
> 
> Starts @ $129. Add to cart to get $30 off, then use NEWYEAR code to get an extra 10% off,


If anyone is looking for a archery target, THIS IS THE BEST TARGET OUT THERE! You honestly won't need another target for years. Ive gone through a lot and glad I bought this one a few years back. Broadheads and field points work great on this target. I paid $90 on ebay and I thought I got a deal. This is really a good deal.


----------



## hockeyman474

I keep checking every day at Dick's but Feb 1 is a good date to know!


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## MBaboon

Got an email from Camofire.com that they are running tight spot quivers for 89.99 some time today. You may have better luck calling them if you miss it on their website.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## mhill

Camofire has a badlands Ultra day right now for 110 they retai 160.... 2 hrs left on this deal. ends at 11AM


----------



## Kevin70

tagged


----------



## jlh42581

midway usa is chuckn stuff out on sale almost daily, so is sierra trading


----------



## RBrave

Blackovis.com is doing 25% of first lite gear in stock. Promo code FLITE25


----------



## jlh42581

RBrave said:


> Blackovis.com is doing 25% of first lite gear in stock. Promo code FLITE25


I guess that would be pretty awesome if you are small or like reatree extra, every option i was interested in was a no go.


----------



## RBrave

jlh42581 said:


> I guess that would be pretty awesome if you are small or like reatree extra, every option i was interested in was a no go.


They have a good stock of the QZ llano, but you are right about the small selection. The llano comes in under $70 for plain colors though.


----------



## mhill

Camofire has a tenzing 920 Fanny pack on sale 69.99 for the next hour.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## bestgold

Here is the Deal of the Century: 
http://www.botach.com/brunton-f-xn105-camo-m-epoch-v-2-10-5x43-binoculars-mossy-oak/

$1600 pair of binoculars for $299 

As you may or may not know... Brunton got out of the Optics business late last year, so all of their High-end Binoculars / Spotting Scopes are getting put on clearance from many of there distributors. 

I personally own two pair of Brunton Epcoh 10.5 x 43 binos and they are great. 

Only catch is that now.. you have no warranty! but, a $1600 pair of binoculars for $299 is still a pretty good deal, and I can honestly say I have never had any issue with mine over the 10 or so years I have owned them.


----------



## A.J.01

Columbia is selling wool camp bibs for $80. Almost half off.


----------



## A.J.01

Camo bibs I mean


----------



## coilguy

I gotta check out those brunton Bino's that is a deal!!!


----------



## srod

Midway has some great deals on hunting clothes have to search but some is 1/2 off and some with free shipping


----------



## fishx65

Dicks is now doing the 50% off the clearance price thing. Didn't see much when I walked through this afternoon but I'm sure some will find great deals.


----------



## robinhood23

bestgold said:


> Here is the Deal of the Century:
> http://www.botach.com/brunton-f-xn105-camo-m-epoch-v-2-10-5x43-binoculars-mossy-oak/
> 
> $1600 pair of binoculars for $299
> 
> As you may or may not know... Brunton got out of the Optics business late last year, so all of their High-end Binoculars / Spotting Scopes are getting put on clearance from many of there distributors.
> 
> I personally own two pair of Brunton Epcoh 10.5 x 43 binos and they are great.
> 
> Only catch is that now.. you have no warranty! but, a $1600 pair of binoculars for $299 is still a pretty good deal, and I can honestly say I have never had any issue with mine over the 10 or so years I have owned them.



I went ahead and bought these. It was $284 when I bought them online. For some reason it gave me a $15 discount and FREE SHIPPING. THANKS AGAIN FOR POSTING THIS!!!!


----------



## Dead Eye D

bestgold said:


> Here is the Deal of the Century:
> http://www.botach.com/brunton-f-xn105-camo-m-epoch-v-2-10-5x43-binoculars-mossy-oak/
> 
> $1600 pair of binoculars for $299
> 
> As you may or may not know... Brunton got out of the Optics business late last year, so all of their High-end Binoculars / Spotting Scopes are getting put on clearance from many of there distributors.
> 
> I personally own two pair of Brunton Epcoh 10.5 x 43 binos and they are great.
> 
> Only catch is that now.. you have no warranty! but, a $1600 pair of binoculars for $299 is still a pretty good deal, and I can honestly say I have never had any issue with mine over the 10 or so years I have owned them.


thanks for this! just grab me two of pairs of them.


----------



## bestgold

No problem... Glad to help out! I could hardly believe it when I found it. Wasn't sure at first it was real!


----------



## bojangles808

sweet i just grabbed a pair too. do you know how long they are? i need to get some s4gear for them


----------



## ghostgoblin22

check out the seller on ebay named A1bargains

they have some stupid end of the season deals right now....i have to stay away from it before i spend to much haha


----------



## davepfb

Does anyone have a review on these binos? Thinking about getting them but that's alot of money for a poor college kid like me


----------



## seiowabow

ghostgoblin22 said:


> check out the seller on ebay named A1bargains
> 
> they have some stupid end of the season deals right now....i have to stay away from it before i spend to much haha


You should have never posted this! I'm going to go broke


----------



## davepfb

What kind of deals does he have I couldn't find anything?


----------



## ghostgoblin22

davepfb said:


> What kind of deals does he have I couldn't find anything?


Look for the seller in eBay, there's a link on eBay to search for sellers


----------



## gwa2712

ghostgoblin22 said:


> check out the seller on ebay named A1bargains
> 
> they have some stupid end of the season deals right now....i have to stay away from it before i spend to much haha


I purchased my tree stand from them last year. They actually have retail stores here in Ohio.


----------



## seiowabow

Great prices on scent lok


----------



## gutshotem

Botach is well known for selling stuff that they don't have.
From the reviews I've read over on some different forums like AR15.Com I'll never roll the dice with them. Good luck guys.


----------



## robinhood23

gutshotem said:


> Botach is well known for selling stuff that they don't have.
> From the reviews I've read over on some different forums like AR15.Com I'll never roll the dice with them. Good luck guys.


I paid with Paypal on their website! Glad I did so at least I have a good chance of getting my $ back if they don't send my binocs.

Thanks for the heads up though. I had not heard about them.


----------



## xlr8ngn

bestgold said:


> Here is the Deal of the Century:
> http://www.botach.com/brunton-f-xn105-camo-m-epoch-v-2-10-5x43-binoculars-mossy-oak/
> 
> $1600 pair of binoculars for $299
> 
> As you may or may not know... Brunton got out of the Optics business late last year, so all of their High-end Binoculars / Spotting Scopes are getting put on clearance from many of there distributors.
> 
> I personally own two pair of Brunton Epcoh 10.5 x 43 binos and they are great.
> 
> Only catch is that now.. you have no warranty! but, a $1600 pair of binoculars for $299 is still a pretty good deal, and I can honestly say I have never had any issue with mine over the 10 or so years I have owned them.


I just ordered the Brunton Eterna 20-60x80mm angle spotting scope and an aluminum tripod. Sweet deal, Thanks!!


----------



## bestgold

robinhood23 said:


> I paid with Paypal on their website! Glad I did so at least I have a good chance of getting my $ back if they don't send my binocs.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though. I had not heard about them.


I Ordered a couple of pairs last Friday, suppose to be getting my delivery today; got Tracking Number within 1 day; I will post a couple of pics when they show-up.


----------



## robinhood23

bestgold said:


> I Ordered a couple of pairs last Friday, suppose to be getting my delivery today; got Tracking Number within 1 day; I will post a couple of pics when they show-up.


Thanks! I will be curious to hear what you have to say about them.


----------



## bestgold

bojangles808 said:


> sweet i just grabbed a pair too. do you know how long they are? i need to get some s4gear for them


My current pair (version 1 of these) are 5 3/4" Long new ones should be about that as well.


----------



## gwa2712

bestgold said:


> Here is the Deal of the Century:
> http://www.botach.com/brunton-f-xn105-camo-m-epoch-v-2-10-5x43-binoculars-mossy-oak/
> 
> $1600 pair of binoculars for $299
> 
> As you may or may not know... Brunton got out of the Optics business late last year, so all of their High-end Binoculars / Spotting Scopes are getting put on clearance from many of there distributors.
> 
> I personally own two pair of Brunton Epcoh 10.5 x 43 binos and they are great.
> 
> Only catch is that now.. you have no warranty! but, a $1600 pair of binoculars for $299 is still a pretty good deal, and I can honestly say I have never had any issue with mine over the 10 or so years I have owned them.


I would be very careful when purchasing anything from Botach.


----------



## robinhood23

I got my tracking number in an email from Botach today. I placed my order yesterday. I am impressed so far. We will see when I get them in the mail.


----------



## bojangles808

robinhood23 said:


> I got my tracking number in an email from Botach today. I placed my order yesterday. I am impressed so far. We will see when I get them in the mail.


mine shipped too already


----------



## Dead Eye D

bojangles808 said:


> mine shipped too already


both pairs of mine shipped today also...no complaints so far. :wink:


----------



## bestgold

Packages arrived as expected. No issues. 

I see from there website they only have 1 pair left in the 10.5 x 43.. have plenty of 8.5 x 43 (both camo and gray). 

Good luck guys!.


----------



## BUCK MAN

How are they optically? I have a pair coming too. Do you think they compare to the other high end binos?


----------



## bestgold

BUCK MAN said:


> How are they optically? I have a pair coming too. Do you think they compare to the other high end binos?


Optics are great!.. I already own two pairs. They are comparable to any high-end binoculars out there Swarovski , Lica you name it. Good glass, you can use these all day out west and not have any eye strain. There are plenty of reviews out there on these. Here is one http://betterviewdesired.com/Brunton-Epochs.php. 

Only real issue is now there is no warranty if something does go wrong. Brunton is out of the optics business. For $299 you are truly getting a $1500 pair of binoculars you will not be disappointed in the quality.


----------



## baz77

Midway has Kennetrek Mountain Extremes for 232 shipped ...Thought that was a heck of deal.


----------



## walleyehunter78

Picked up a pair of brunton 8×42. Thanks

Archers helping archers spend money !


----------



## dwilli05

tag


----------



## yotehunter243

Tag


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## V-TRAIN

That's a great deal on Binos, but I got several pairs already.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

If anyone is looking for base layers, Cabela's has most of theirs on sale for 30%-50% off. Picked up the thermal zone stand hunter top and bottom for a good price with a $20 off coupon added.


----------



## dt5150

20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


----------



## Hower08

dt5150 said:


> 20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


Just ordered 3 sets


----------



## coop88

azscorpion said:


> I think the free smash and grab deals are over in Ferguson, MO


----------



## Wny hunter

Dick's has Rage Xtreme 125 grain broadheads on clearance right now for 29.99


----------



## BackroadBowyer

Subbed!


----------



## mosh22

gwa2712 said:


> I purchased my tree stand from them last year. They actually have retail stores here in Ohio.


Do you have a loaction for their stores in ohio?


----------



## davepfb

Geez this thread is really cutting into my harrisburg hunting show money.


----------



## EJP1234

dt5150 said:


> 20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


Thanks, thats an awesome deal. I already had a set... good steps, not as good as my milleniums, but still very good, and especially for that cost. I just ordered 3 sets, for what I paid for 1 set earlier in the year. If anything I can just add to existing sticks and get higher.


----------



## La Wildman

davepfb said:


> What kind of deals does he have I couldn't find anything?



I cant find him on there either


----------



## mhill

Camofire has a Tenzing fanny TZ930 for 70 right now. til noon today.


----------



## dspell20

dt5150 said:


> 20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


Thank you for sharing I may have gone a bit over board. I just ordered 7 of these. Cant have enough sets and much safer then screw in steps.


----------



## MBaboon

dspell20 said:


> Thank you for sharing I may have gone a bit over board. I just ordered 7 of these. Cant have enough sets and much safer then screw in steps.


Looks like a steal. For those that use these, are they able to navigate up a crooked tree with forks and branches and such? Or do they need to be assembled and locked together as one straight section bottom to top?


----------



## dt5150

they're designed to be stacked together, but i've seen people use them as separate pieces. i personally don't do that.


----------



## frankVA

This may not be directly hunting related, but I plan on using it for my camper battery, which can make a few hunting trips. Maybe it could be used on feeders? Solar trickle charger for $19.99
Battery-Solar-Charger


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

dt5150 said:


> 20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


Nice find...Thanks...Ordered 5...Have some older 16' sticks that need replacing...


----------



## seiowabow

La Wildman said:


> I cant find him on there either


Google A1 bargains ebay


----------



## frankVA

seiowabow said:


> Google A1 bargains ebay


http://www.ebay.com/sch/A1bargains/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## optimal_max

dt5150 said:


> 20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


Thanks!! Got 2 of these.


----------



## bejayze

2014 Covert trail cams are on closeout sale with free shipping. www.fifieldseednfeed.com/dlc-covert-scouting-cameras/


----------



## davepfb

My brunton epoch 10.5x43 were delivered today. Won't be aable to check them out till after class but was pretty fast shipping


----------



## bowhunter1661

Hello all, I am looking for a retailer on here. I cannot recall the store name but he had the best prices on stands I could find. Anyone want to throw some names out there that way I can hopefully figure it out? I want to buy a muddy bloodsport. Thank you!


----------



## Richierich1105

dt5150 said:


> 20' ameristep climbing sticks, $20.70.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


thanks for posting this hard to pass up deal...two sets on the way


----------



## nvrgvup444

davepfb said:


> My brunton epoch 10.5x43 were delivered today. Won't be aable to check them out till after class but was pretty fast shipping


Looking forward to your thoughts on Brunton glass


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Bummer, ladders now show as unavailable.


----------



## davepfb

nvrgvup444 said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on Brunton glass


Got home late, I'll take them to work with me tomorrow and try them out. I'm sure they will be great compared to what I have been using


----------



## bojangles808

davepfb said:


> My brunton epoch 10.5x43 were delivered today. Won't be aable to check them out till after class but was pretty fast shipping


i got my 2x magnifier that screws into one lens and makes it a spotting scope but not the binoculars yet. ordered same day but separate orders


----------



## optimal_max

Ameristep sticks just got bumped up $10 from yesterday. Still not bad, but glad I got in at $20


----------



## jman22

optimal_max said:


> Ameristep sticks just got bumped up $10 from yesterday. Still not bad, but glad I got in at $20


I should have jumped on this deal last night when I first saw it! Like you said, $30 is still not bad. Good thread here.


----------



## Sivart

Does anyone know where you can get rage hypodermics at less than MSRP?


----------



## Lorijamie23

Sticks unavailable at $31.xx at Walmart now. Glad I got 4 sets at $20. Good lookin out OP of this deal


----------



## dt5150

you're welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## jlg0020

dang, I should have pulled the trigger on those sticks. They are out of stock now.


----------



## bojangles808

Sivart said:


> Does anyone know where you can get rage hypodermics at less than MSRP?


ebay but make sure they are in the original packaging and from a reputable seller


----------



## nvrgvup444

dt5150 said:


> you're welcome [emoji481]


Yes. Much appreciated!


----------



## chbarnha

im glad i saw the sticks when they were 20 ordered 10 sets.


----------



## flatlander8181

Sale on food plot seed and cameras for 2015 www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## robinhood23

davepfb said:


> My brunton epoch 10.5x43 were delivered today. Won't be aable to check them out till after class but was pretty fast shipping



What do you think of them?


----------



## davepfb

robinhood23 said:


> What do you think of them?


I have not had a chance to look at them yet. Been really busy with work and school. No class tonight so I'll check them out when I get home from work today


----------



## seiowabow

I wish I would have jumped on the Brunton 10.5x43. I did order a cpl Brunton scopes


----------



## brodie1978

subscribed


----------



## bojangles808

robinhood23 said:


> What do you think of them?


Mine showed up yesterday they are pretty sweet.


----------



## Dren17

Tag for Later.


----------



## bojangles808

plenty of under armour gear on sale here https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/outlet/mens/hunting?noindex


----------



## Wally6886

seiowabow said:


> I wish I would have jumped on the Brunton 10.5x43. I did order a cpl Brunton scopes


What's your opinion on the scopes and which ones did you go with?


----------



## seiowabow

Wally6886 said:


> What's your opinion on the scopes and which ones did you go with?


I've never tried them so I'm going in blind. I just ordered today. I ordered a 1.5-6x40 and a 6-24x50. Total was 139 with free shipping. Extra 5% off at checkout. I didn't go with the higher end scopes just because I've never seen them. For what I spent I think I'll be happy.


----------



## davepfb

The binos are nice but to be completely honest there is no way I'd spend the 1400 or whatever they are. I don't see that much of a different then regular 300 dollar ones


----------



## jimvandeveld

Field and Stream has their clearance stuff marked an addition 40% off til Sunday, I got a Sitka Tool Bucket pack for $104 and Fanatic Bibs and Jacket jacket for $220 for the set!


----------



## seiowabow

jimvandeveld said:


> Field and Stream has their clearance stuff marked an addition 40% off til Sunday, I got a Sitka Tool Bucket pack for $104 and Fanatic Bibs and Jacket jacket for $220 for the set!


Link?


----------



## dspell20

The mother load arrived $147 for 7 sets to my door


----------



## Charman03

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2141491
> 
> The mother load arrived $147 for 7 sets to my door




From where?


----------



## Charman03

Never mind just saw


----------



## dspell20

Now I have to find 140ft tree!


----------



## H20fwler

Good deal at wingsupply.com on Nikon scopes..way less than even Walmart


----------



## olemossyhorns

Ttt! Thanks for posting guys!


----------



## bbloom96

jimvandeveld said:


> Field and Stream has their clearance stuff marked an addition 40% off til Sunday, I got a Sitka Tool Bucket pack for $104 and Fanatic Bibs and Jacket jacket for $220 for the set!


Is there a Field and stream store? I don't see where you can buy anything online.


----------



## JGC

bbloom96 said:


> Is there a Field and stream store? I don't see where you can buy anything online.


http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com


----------



## f7 666

JGC said:


> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com


I still don't see the sitka gear though


----------



## seiowabow

I don't think you can order online from there


----------



## fireman127

Moultrie 880I for $89.99 and 990i 109.99 new shipped. PM if you want to know who. Administrators here say I can't post name.


----------



## CBB

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/27126981?type=search


----------



## hokiehunter373

f7 666 said:


> I still don't see the sitka gear though


If you've got a bass pro near you go there. 25% off. Tried some on today and wish I wouldn't have. Amazing guality stuff there I'll have to have some soon


----------



## jimvandeveld

They don't do online shopping, gotta go into the Field and Stream store!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Zeiss Bino's for 299$

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/zeiss-terra-ed-binoculars.html


----------



## olemossyhorns

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Covert-MP8-Game-Camera-Lost-Camo-28-IR/37201850


----------



## srod

Fields supply. Browning hells canyon jacket and bibs $229. Coupon code AF0115 for the extra $5 off


----------



## mhill

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2141491
> 
> The mother load arrived $147 for 7 sets to my door


You mail man sure loves you.


----------



## Coon23

Wish they still had the sticks for $20!!


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## olemossyhorns

Up!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Just bought some Cabela's Performance Heated Gear. Bought 2 vests. Originally $230 on sale for $138. Code 15winter fir another 10% off now $125. Earned $50 Cabela's bonus bucks. Final cost $75 each.


----------



## hockeyman474

jimvandeveld said:


> Field and Stream has their clearance stuff marked an addition 40% off til Sunday, I got a Sitka Tool Bucket pack for $104 and Fanatic Bibs and Jacket jacket for $220 for the set!


Dang! The store here in Michigan doesn't open until March! Doubt they will stock it with clearance stuff either.....maybe they will have a killer grand opening sale tho!


----------



## mjsmitty

hockeyman474 said:


> Dang! The store here in Michigan doesn't open until March! Doubt they will stock it with clearance stuff either.....maybe they will have a killer grand opening sale tho!


is that the store going in by the mall? troy?


----------



## fishx65

If you're lucky enough to live by Meijer stores, they are doing the 50% off clearance prices right now. Stocked up on lot's of supplies including a couple Primos Truth Cam 35's for $44.00 each. Not good cams but I'm gonna throw them out on State land and not worry about them being stolen.


----------



## tack09

Coon23 said:


> Wish they still had the sticks for $20!!


Got 3 of those sticks. Wish I would have ordered more.


----------



## optimal_max

Found this deal on QAD Exodus but I only see 125 grain available. $26.99 free shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QAD-QBE100F...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ed46e5da


----------



## hockeyman474

Ya they tore down an old Circuit City to build it. Looks like it's coming along pretty well.


----------



## hockeyman474

fishx65 said:


> If you're lucky enough to live by Meijer stores, they are doing the 50% off clearance prices right now. Stocked up on lot's of supplies including a couple Primos Truth Cam 35's for $44.00 each. Not good cams but I'm gonna throw them out on State land and not worry about them being stolen.


Thanks! Will be going to Meijer after work now! haha


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> Found this deal on QAD Exodus but I only see 125 grain available. $26.99 free shipping
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QAD-QBE100F...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ed46e5da


EDIT - 100 and 125 available


----------



## BigBrian

This is a pretty good deal on a Bushnell Trophy Cam. I use a lot of these and they really are great, easy to use cameras. For $99 including shipping and they are actually shipped from Bushnell too. If I didn't just buy two a couple months ago (bringing my total up to 10 trophy cams, I'd jump on this asap.

The link isn't pasting right so just go to amazon and search "Bushnell 6MP Trophy Cam Essential Trail Camera with Night Vision" and it will come up.


----------



## hookedonbow

Wallyworlds treestand
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/27126981


----------



## baz77

a1bargains on ebay has Sitka early season whitetail pants for 84$ and the core shirt for 44$


----------



## hockeyman474

Dicks Sporting Goods has $20 off $100 today only online.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Ttt


----------



## nvrgvup444

*For the car campers*

Camping made simple and you're up off the ground. Too heavy to lug around, but good for car campers.









Ozark Trail Tent Cot $99
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Instant-Tent-Cot-with-Realtree-AP-Camo-Rainfly-Sleeps-1/22716932

They have the non-camo for $79


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Big Game Titan XT ladder stand. Regularly $169 I think. On sale for $99 with an 11% rebate. Gets it down to around $89. At Menards.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## crawdad

CBB said:


> http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/27126981?type=search


I bought one of those on sale a while back. Glad I did at that price ($45 i think) but be advised they are real heavy. One you want to set and leave in a tree, not carry. Plus it took some effort to hang. I needed to hoist it with a rope and could have really used some help. Makes a little noise but fixable. Killed a doe out of it this year.


----------



## cunninghamww

fishx65 said:


> If you're lucky enough to live by Meijer stores, they are doing the 50% off clearance prices right now. Stocked up on lot's of supplies including a couple Primos Truth Cam 35's for $44.00 each. Not good cams but I'm gonna throw them out on State land and not worry about them being stolen.


You know, for the price, I actually haven't found better cameras than the ole 35's. Of course they aren't great, but they are consistent and last a long time!


----------



## jlg0020

Anyone find anymore deals on 20ft climbing sticks?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Damn I missed the climbing sticks deal again.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Local Walmart had Slick Tricks ay $21 a pack. I bought 3 packs of mags.


----------



## dt5150

jlg0020 said:


> Anyone find anymore deals on 20ft climbing sticks?



a1bargains on ebay usually has em really cheap.. not at cheap as the walmart deal, but pretty close.


----------



## deerwhackmaster

dt5150 said:


> a1bargains on ebay usually has em really cheap.. not at cheap as the walmart deal, but pretty close.


His are 25 plus 15 shipping , duhnams has big game sticks for that all during archery season , Walmart was a great price


----------



## flopduster

I just went to the $20 walmart stick link and it showed in stock with today pickup at my local walmart, I assume that meant they were in stock at that store.
I tried to order 8 but that was more than available and it reduced my order to 5, i bought them.
might be worth checking to see if any are near you


----------



## T-BONE 93

flopduster said:


> I just went to the $20 walmart stick link and it showed in stock with today pickup at my local walmart, I assume that meant they were in stock at that store.
> I tried to order 8 but that was more than available and it reduced my order to 5, i bought them.
> might be worth checking to see if any are near you



The store I picked mine up at also has them for $21.00 today.


----------



## optimal_max

flopduster said:


> I just went to the $20 walmart stick link and it showed in stock with today pickup at my local walmart, I assume that meant they were in stock at that store.
> I tried to order 8 but that was more than available and it reduced my order to 5, i bought them.
> might be worth checking to see if any are near you


Good thinkin'. I checked and a walmart an hour away has some available. I might have to make a trip.


----------



## Buckem

I tried that and the price came up at$42. Check it out before you make the trip


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

60 bucks for me.. i should have bought more than two sets


----------



## jasonk0519

Came up as $21 for me, but no stores within 20 miles from me.


----------



## jasonk0519

jasonk0519 said:


> Came up as $21 for me, but no stores within 20 miles from me.


I meant 50, I would drive 20


----------



## goathillinpa

Tagged


----------



## stoant27

optimal_max said:


> Good thinkin'. I checked and a walmart an hour away has some available. I might have to make a trip.


Where are you at Optimal_Max... I work in State College and live in Williamsport so I have in that distance 4 WalMart's to see if there's more. My cousin and I bought up these when they first came out for $20 and it took only less than a week to be delivered.


----------



## flopduster

I checked again and they showed at the Conway, SC store. Would only let me add three to my cart so must be live inventory. I dont need them so if anyone near there wants any they have 3 right now.


----------



## stoant27

State College Walmart has them for the $21... Optimal I might pick these up just to get them if this is the one you were talking about.. Let me know. Once I leave work I might have to stop in to see these.


----------



## optimal_max

stoant27 said:


> State College Walmart has them for the $21... Optimal I might pick these up just to get them if this is the one you were talking about.. Let me know. Once I leave work I might have to stop in to see these.


Oh man, now I got to get there before Stoant27 :mg: Are you west or east of State College? Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I tried ordering them online for pickup and they were showing $40. 
Stopped by my local Walmart and they had 3 sets left, they rang up at $40 a piece the guy price matched. 








I feel like a winner, thank you AT family.


----------



## coilguy

good deal.


----------



## Twitch

Just scored a First Lite Springer vest in Mossy Oak, for $63 shipped from Midway


----------



## CBB

Anyone seen any cheap hang ons?? Cheapest I have found are at Dicks for 39.99.


----------



## dspell20

tractor supply has ameristep treestands for 24.99

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/big-gamereg;-treestands-eagle-fixed-position-treestand


----------



## dspell20

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any cheap hang ons?? Cheapest I have found are at Dicks for 39.99.


http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...tand?cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-Linkshare-_-Link-_-1


----------



## CBB

Thanks, would order 5 or them right now but no stores near me have them and the guy I just spoke to says they wont ship clearance items.


----------



## bojangles808

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any cheap hang ons?? Cheapest I have found are at Dicks for 39.99.


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/


----------



## jmote54

My local Academy Sports had under armour 1/4 zips and scent control loose shirts 50% off


----------



## rut hunt

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any cheap hang ons?? Cheapest I have found are at Dicks for 39.99.


Menards is usually cheap I own a few they aren't a Cadillac but they are better than sitting on the dirt


----------



## Romero14

My buddy and I bought 12 sticks today. Had to drive a few hrs but with gas being cheap it wasn't bad. $600 worth of sticks for $240 plus tax. May be the deal of the yr


----------



## jlg0020

Gotta be some more deals out there


----------



## Scoutll

I was looking for some TR Rocket Hammerheads for turkey season and Bowhunters Supply Store has them for $19.88 a package of 3! With their .99 cent per item shipping I was able to get two packs delivered for $41.74! I recieved them 3 days after I ordered them so it was fast shipping. Anyway I thought I would share the deal I found!


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any cheap hang ons?? Cheapest I have found are at Dicks for 39.99.


Here you go 3 hang ons for only $30 http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/spo/4869146622.html


----------



## John-in-VA

Not a postseason deal but I stopped by a pawn shop. I picked up an API climbing tree stand it's the big one rated 350 lb's It's like brand new I don't think it has ever been outside let alone on a tree for 125.00 bucks .They were asking 175 .00 but I talked them down some I was trying to get it for 100 bucks .But 125.00 is still a great deal .


----------



## Buckem

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Here you go 3 hang ons for only $30 http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/spo/4869146622.html


Those are antiques! Must be worth more than $30:crutch:


----------



## mhill

camofire.com has sitka stratus jacket and bibs for sale some time today. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## jasonk0519

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Here you go 3 hang ons for only $30 http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/spo/4869146622.html


You better be wearing a harness if you get up in these things.


----------



## dt5150

that walmart link for the 20' sticks now is coming up at an even $20, but pick up only at local stores. no more shipping i guess.


----------



## ccamp8912

I just picked up 3 sets of the 20' sticks at my local store. Thanks to the OP of this great deal. Huge savings!!


----------



## rcfireninja

Scoutll said:


> I was looking for some TR Rocket Hammerheads for turkey season and Bowhunters Supply Store has them for $19.88 a package of 3! With their .99 cent per item shipping I was able to get two packs delivered for $41.74! I recieved them 3 days after I ordered them so it was fast shipping. Anyway I thought I would share the deal I found!


Thanks! I was looking for a deal on these for a while.


----------



## Scoutll

rcfireninja said:


> Thanks! I was looking for a deal on these for a while.


Glad I could help!


----------



## golfanddeernut

I got a set of the sticks at walmart and also ordered a Bone Collector hang on, they are sale too with free shipping.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

tagged


----------



## amcmullen

went to Cabelas in Delaware, not a very impressive selection but I did score some microtex pants in in Tall in the cave for $44. Originally $85, on-line sale for $67. Marked $59 in the store but came up $44 at the register. They have about a dozen pairs in various sizes. They have a 4.7 rating with 26 reviews so I feel that I got a good deal.


----------



## amcmullen

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Microtex-reg-Six-Pocket-Pants-ndash-Tall/730739.uts


----------



## jasonk0519

amcmullen said:


> went to Cabelas in Delaware, not a very impressive selection but I did score some microtex pants in in Tall in the cave for $44. Originally $85, on-line sale for $67. Marked $59 in the store but came up $44 at the register. They have about a dozen pairs in various sizes. They have a 4.7 rating with 26 reviews so I feel that I got a good deal.


They never have a good selection. It seems like they are out of everything I go to look at. It's not Hamburg.


----------



## bassfish83

We got hit with 14+ inches of snow yesterday, and with all the drifting, the city plow wiped out my beloved catfish mailbox. Lol

While getting a new mailbox at menards I found the buck skinner set on sale for $35. Not bad since most places want anywhere from $60-$80. Looks like they have them online too. 



http://www.menards.com/main/search.html?search=Skinner&queryType=onlineItems


----------



## bassfish83

bassfish83 said:


> We got hit with 14+ inches of snow yesterday, and with all the drifting, the city plow wiped out my beloved catfish mailbox. Lol
> 
> While getting a new mailbox at menards I found the buck skinner set on sale for $35. Not bad since most places want anywhere from $60-$80. Looks like they have them online too.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/search.html?search=Skinner&queryType=onlineItems


Just looked, seems it's only ship to store.


----------



## kparrott154

amcmullen said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Microtex-reg-Six-Pocket-Pants-ndash-Tall/730739.uts





amcmullen said:


> went to Cabelas in Delaware, not a very impressive selection but I did score some microtex pants in in Tall in the cave for $44. Originally $85, on-line sale for $67. Marked $59 in the store but came up $44 at the register. They have about a dozen pairs in various sizes. They have a 4.7 rating with 26 reviews so I feel that I got a good deal.


They had the pants on sale at the store in Cabela's for an extra 50% off. Turned out to be around $30. I didn't buy them, I wasn't sure if I'd like them. Have you ever used them?

I picked up a pair of waders from the bargain cave. They were $259 new, bought them for $53. They look brand new and have no wear.


----------



## amcmullen

kparrott154 said:


> They had the pants on sale at the store in Cabela's for an extra 50% off. Turned out to be around $30. I didn't buy them, I wasn't sure if I'd like them. Have you ever used them?
> 
> I picked up a pair of waders from the bargain cave. They were $259 new, bought them for $53. They look brand new and have no wear.


$30! I got robbed, Ha! Never used them before, they feel nice and are dead quiet, good reviews, too.


----------



## woodslife

a1bargains on ebay is going to make me go broke. Got the Sitka Stratus Bibs and Jacket for $280, free shipping. And 2-QAD Exodus 3-packs for $27 free shipping.


----------



## jlh42581

I could be wrong, but everything i have ever ordered from a1 had a shipping label pointing to woodburry outfitters in ohio, the store


----------



## mhill

A1bargains on ebay have QAD exodus heads for 26.99 with free shipping in 100 grain an 125 grains 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk....TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.XExodus&_nkw=Exodus&_sacat=0


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Just ordered 3 sets of sticks from Walmart for $20ea,awesome!


----------



## seiowabow

woodslife said:


> a1bargains on ebay is going to make me go broke. Got the Sitka Stratus Bibs and Jacket for $280, free shipping. And 2-QAD Exodus 3-packs for $27 free shipping.


I'm all over that sitka. Thanks


----------



## PAbigbear

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Just ordered 3 sets of sticks from Walmart for $20ea,awesome!


LUcky you. Everytime I check its says out of stock. What's the secret?


----------



## hockeyman474

seiowabow said:


> I'm all over that sitka. Thanks


Not if I outbid you! :mg:


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

PAbigbear said:


> LUcky you. Everytime I check its says out of stock. What's the secret?


Apparently nothing. Got an email this morning saying order was cancelled due to local store not having any.


----------



## Romero14

Type in zip codes and search the cities you wouldn't mind driving to. They can't be shipped but can be picked up in store. I drove a few hrs for the 12 we bought Saturday but it was worth it.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Found 5 sets of the sticks at the local Walmart. In store price was $25 but they matched the Internet price of $20.


----------



## nvrgvup444

I went to Wal-Mart last night and they "want" them gone to make room for spring merchandise.


----------



## RBrave

Might not be applicable to most here, but for those who also rifle hunt, Cabela's is having a sale on Leupold VX-R scopes starting Tuesday. $449 for the 3-9x40mm, and if you bring in the mailer they will honor the price early. Pretty cool scope with a lit reticle -- putting one on a 7mm-08, which should make a good yote gun as well as deer, for the one weekend a year I go out with a rifle.


----------



## tack09

Picked up 4 packs off Slick Trick 100 mags. at Walmart this morning. They reduced them further yesterday. Got them for $15 a pack.


----------



## Gus_IL

Checked out the sticks at Walmart.com and a near by store had them for $21.11, checked the next day $20.00. I pulled the trigger and got a pair for in store pick up. A great deal.


----------



## hockeyman474

Gus_IL said:


> Checked out the sticks at Walmart.com and a near by store had them for $21.11, checked the next day $20.00. I pulled the trigger and got a pair for in store pick up. A great deal.


Anyone have the direct link to the page on their site? I can't find them


----------



## Gus_IL

The Walmart link is on page 4 or 5 of this thread. You may need to adjust your location once you click it to see what's available near you.


----------



## hockeyman474

nevermind. Checked the sticks in 5 local stores and Michigan gets the big "F YOU!" they are $62.98 each.


----------



## seiowabow

hockeyman474 said:


> nevermind. Checked the sticks in 5 local stores and Michigan gets the big "F YOU!" they are $62.98 each.


Wal-Mart priced match the online price for me


----------



## hockeyman474

seiowabow said:


> Wal-Mart priced match the online price for me


So just find a Walmart that has the listed for $20? Anyone have a link?


----------



## ghostgoblin22

got a ladder stand at my wal mart for 39 bucks, and absolute steal, probably the happiest i have ever been leaving wal mart, usually im running and hiding in wal mart from people i know around town


----------



## TommyTtapz

just scored!! Got a Muddy Treestand, and 4 pack of Muddy Sticks at Dicks for $50 each.


----------



## woodslife

TommyTtapz said:


> just scored!! Got a Muddy Treestand, and 4 pack of Muddy Sticks at Dicks for $50 each.


Was this in store?


----------



## TommyTtapz

woodslife said:


> Was this in store?


Yes. I couldnt believe it so I grabbed them right away.. There were a bunch of different clearance tags all over the boxes.


----------



## TommyTtapz

they were marked $59, and the kid at the register said I had points I could use that would bring them to $50 if I wanted to use them... I jumped all over that!!


----------



## stratton2002

Any new deal besides the walmart sticks?


----------



## Buc5084

Was wondering if this was a good deal on merino wool kryptek pants or not? Any reviews on this? http://www.midwayusa.com/product/34...ol-base-layer-pants-wool?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## Buc5084

Guess not?


----------



## nvrgvup444

Buc5084 said:


> Guess not?


I can't help on the pants, but I have the hybrid merino wool jacket/top. It is a solid piece of gear.


----------



## escout402

Buc5084 said:


> Was wondering if this was a good deal on merino wool kryptek pants or not? Any reviews on this? http://www.midwayusa.com/product/34...ol-base-layer-pants-wool?cm_vc=ProductFinding


Yes, that is a good buy.


----------



## xlr8ngn

Buc5084 said:


> Was wondering if this was a good deal on merino wool kryptek pants or not? Any reviews on this? http://www.midwayusa.com/product/34...ol-base-layer-pants-wool?cm_vc=ProductFinding


I just ordered the gray top and bottom. I think it is a good deal. Thx for posting.


----------



## tscan

I subscribed another hunting forum 24hour....there are always some deal from Cameraland. I got a zeiss scope for an unbelievable price


----------



## Buc5084

I just bought a top merino wool thermal zone from cabelas then saw this. Still tempting. Wife would be pissed though. :wink:


----------



## squid77

Just picked up 2 sets of Ameristep 20' ladder sticks for $25ea, and two packs of ST mags for $15 each. The also had dead ringer hybrid 2 blades for $10 and 3 blades for $17. Was in Collinsville IL.


----------



## squid77

Walmart deal


squid77 said:


> Just picked up 2 sets of Ameristep 20' ladder sticks for $25ea, and two packs of ST mags for $15 each. The also had dead ringer hybrid 2 blades for $10 and 3 blades for $17. Was in Collinsville IL.


----------



## Buc5084

Prices went down to 28 bucks. Had to get the pants


----------



## woodslife

^ i'm seeing $79.99? http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-PERFORMANCE-ZONED-MERINO-WOOL-BOTTOM/1660739.uts


----------



## Buc5084

For 28 bucks worth to give them a shot.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS

Buc5084 said:


> For 28 bucks worth to give them a shot.


Link? I am not seeing them that cheap


----------



## Buc5084

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/34...ol-base-layer-pants-wool?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## T-BONE 93

Did you get the gray or camo? Why does the picture look so different? Gray looks real loose while camo looks tight. Do they run true to size?



Buc5084 said:


> Prices went down to 28 bucks. Had to get the pants


----------



## Buc5084

I got the gray. Figured it's the same just different color. I will let you know in a few days. I have no experience with it. Just thought it was a good deal. It has good reviews and is 100% merino wool


----------



## Bowtecher24

just bought the last 4 sets of climbing sticks in the Kernersville NC store ( called 5 different ones before I found some ) paid 25 each for them


----------



## escout402

Buc5084 said:


> I just bought a top merino wool thermal zone from cabelas then saw this. Still tempting. Wife would be pissed though. :wink:


Wow, I just got the camo pants and gray shirt(had to mix to get the right sizes), $28 each, and free shipping!


----------



## woodslife

still not seeing the merino wool. They are $79.99 on cabelas and only have xl and xxl.


----------



## escout402

woodslife said:


> still not seeing the merino wool. They are $79.99 on cabelas and only have xl and xxl.


Not Cabelas. Kryptek Wool on Midway.


----------



## davepfb

Just ordered one of these from midway. wanted to try one out but the price always made me not order one since I have a spider harness. If your a bigger guy this seems like a good deal

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/47...onfirmation-_-OrderConfirmation-_-ProductLink


----------



## seiowabow

escout402 said:


> Not Cabelas. Kryptek Wool on Midway.


Looks like it's all gone


----------



## John-in-VA

I just bought 9 long sleeve real tree camo moisture wicking away t shirts and 2 short sleeve ones .from WalMart 5 buck's each reg price was 13.95 .I would have bought more but that's all the xl they had .Still lot's of 2 and 3Xl there same price .That's in the Bedford ,VA store .

Best part is I needed them for the early urban season .


----------



## Romero14

Ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## Richierich1105

Not archery related but bass pro is having their spring fishing classic sale this week, picked up a bps pro qualifier baitcaster for half price


----------



## dt5150

wgi nano 10 cam on camofire for $85


----------



## jdhaines32

davepfb said:


> Just ordered one of these from midway. wanted to try one out but the price always made me not order one since I have a spider harness. If your a bigger guy this seems like a good deal
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/47...onfirmation-_-OrderConfirmation-_-ProductLink


Heck of a deal right there.


----------



## 1972superbee

Scheels has Danner Pronghhorn boots with 400 grams of thinsilate for $79. Regular price 179 or 199. I purchased a pair even though I didn't need a pair yet. limited sizes I am betting.

Dennis


----------



## CBB

Sucks, the list tops out at 13 for the Danners.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## seiowabow

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/79...earance-_-clearance_20150213_1-_-producttitle


----------



## Twitch

Don't know if anyone is looking for a waterfowl jacket, but this is a killer deal for a nice jacket. 

http://stores.sheltonsclothing.com/...jacket-duck-hunting-realtree-max4-waterproof/


----------



## azscorpion

merino wool on sale if you are small or medium


----------



## hokiehunter373

azscorpion said:


> merino wool on sale if you are small or medium


Where?


----------



## Buckem

azscorpion said:


> merino wool on sale if you are small or medium


Do you have a link?


----------



## Buckem

hokiehunter373 said:


> Where?


Ha, beat me to the question! Those of us under 200 lbs need to stay warm too.


----------



## BigBrian

azscorpion said:


> merino wool on sale if you are small or medium


Cars are on sale too....somewhere.


----------



## C Svach

1972superbee said:


> Scheels has Danner Pronghhorn boots with 400 grams of thinsilate for $79. Regular price 179 or 199. I purchased a pair even though I didn't need a pair yet. limited sizes I am betting.
> 
> Dennis


Where? All I see is full price on website.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Buckem said:


> Ha, beat me to the question! Those of us under 200 lbs need to stay warm too.


Lol right on


----------



## Romero14

ttt


----------



## joe_it

seiowabow said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/79...earance-_-clearance_20150213_1-_-producttitle


Amazon has the "Bushnell Trophy Cam Infrared Game Camera 6 Megapixel" for the exact same price with PRIME shipping.


----------



## BigBrian

joe_it said:


> Amazon has the "Bushnell Trophy Cam Infrared Game Camera 6 Megapixel" for the exact same price with PRIME shipping.


Great camera, I run 8 of these. If you are looking for a really good camera at a cheap price, pull the trigger on this one. You won't find a price much cheaper than this.


----------



## C Svach

Saw rages at Walmart store in shirewood IL for 19.00 if u looking


----------



## La Wildman

Realtree ez hangers 

http://www.gandermountain.com/search/realtree ez hanger


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## BloodDrunkard

1972superbee said:


> Scheels has Danner Pronghhorn boots with 400 grams of thinsilate for $79. Regular price 179 or 199. I purchased a pair even though I didn't need a pair yet. limited sizes I am betting.
> 
> Dennis


Don't see this deal..


----------



## Purdue

Dicks sporting goods in castleton mall north side of Indianapolis, IN had 4 sets of 4 pack muddy outdoors steel outfitter climbing sticks for $59.97. Normally $120.


----------



## BigBrian

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=22816366

These are the sticks I believe Purdue was talking about. I was at a Dicks in Illinois today and saw them. I was hoping they might have "mismarked" the good muddy sticks.


----------



## cypert2

Amazon has three packs of Guide Gear Quick Sticks for $30.


----------



## webenic

Nice! Just scored the last Kryptek Kratos vest from Midway for $93 shipped. Should be a great mid layer piece. Normal price was 179.99. :thumbs_up

This might be posted elsewhere, but Cabelas has the 5 pin CBE Tek Hybrid Dovetails for ~$145 on clearance now. SMOKING GOOD DEAL for a stellar sight!!

CBE Tek Hybrid


----------



## La Wildman

Amazon has Lacrosse Alpha Burly Pro 1600 Gram boots on sale for $129.19 with free shipping...Plus they are offering another 25% off for presidents day by using promo code 25OFFPRES which drops the price another $32.00 for a grand total of $96.89 Delivered.I ordered me a set yesterday.

http://www.amazon.com/LaCrosse-Alphaburly-Pro-18-RTXT/dp/B00BKAZN0Q


----------



## dantheman68

La Wildman said:


> Amazon has Lacrosse Alpha Burly Pro 1600 Gram boots on sale for $129.19 with free shipping...Plus they are offering another 25% off for presidents day by using promo code 25OFFPRES which drops the price another $32.00 for a grand total of $96.89 Delivered.I ordered me a set yesterday.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LaCrosse-Alphaburly-Pro-18-RTXT/dp/B00BKAZN0Q


Wow! Thanks for this! I also just got my tax return back and sent $100 of it to amazon (they give a 10% bonus for the % of the return you send for a giftcard, so $110 for $100) and I got another 20% off for using my gift card on top of the 25% for presidents day... 75$ shipped!!


----------



## DrenalinHntr

dont know if this has been posted yet, if so, sorry for the repost.

macks prairie wings has a sale on scent-lok up to 60%.

free shipping on turkey decoys over $50 too.


----------



## titan23_87

La Wildman said:


> Amazon has Lacrosse Alpha Burly Pro 1600 Gram boots on sale for $129.19 with free shipping...Plus they are offering another 25% off for presidents day by using promo code 25OFFPRES which drops the price another $32.00 for a grand total of $96.89 Delivered.I ordered me a set yesterday.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LaCrosse-Alphaburly-Pro-18-RTXT/dp/B00BKAZN0Q


Boots ordered, Thanks man!


----------



## jlh42581

Mountain-archery.com has some excellent deals, look around. Two merino core4 hats and a merino hoody... $86 shipped


----------



## 1972superbee

C Svach said:


> Where? All I see is full price on website.


I purchased mine in Eau Claire, WI. I didn't see a sale on line either but the had a couple shelves week before last.


----------



## escout402

Nice sale going on the Icebreakers website right now.

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/mens-b...ak/101185.html?dwvar_101185_color=M45&cts=M45


----------



## PAbigbear

davepfb said:


> Just ordered one of these from midway. wanted to try one out but the price always made me not order one since I have a spider harness. If your a bigger guy this seems like a good deal
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/47...onfirmation-_-OrderConfirmation-_-ProductLink




Thanks! I've been wearing my original HSS for over 10 years now. Have one of these coming my way.


----------



## C Svach

I have been eyeballing these boots from bass pro may give them a try now on sale and with points they would be next to nothing. Gonna check reviews later I just got this sale flyer in mail not much else of interest in it for me


----------



## C Svach

^^^ WOW completely terrible reviews may have to pass these boots


----------



## deerwhackmaster

Bought these boots for my son two season ago ^^^ he's wore them literally maybe 3 weeks total in two years and they are cracking all over , will never buy again


----------



## hockeyman474

deerwhackmaster said:


> Bought these boots for my son two season ago ^^^ he's wore them literally maybe 3 weeks total in two years and they are cracking all over , will never buy again


Valuable info right there! Thanks


----------



## Scarpino81

Gander Mountain has a small selection of camo and a large selection of outerwear right now. Pretty deep discounts and all winter clearance is buy one get the second item half off. I picked up an Under Armour winter coat and hoodie for $89. Enter BIG SALE for an additional 10% off.


----------



## bestgold

Came across this one this morning

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Primos174-Truth-Cam-48-HD-Ultra-7MP-Trail-Camera/1846046.uts

I know people have had mixed reviews on the Primos Trail Camera; I have had pretty decent luck with them.
Camera Regular Price: $150; on Sale for $90, plus you get a $30 Mail in Rebate. Brings it down to $60 + Tax (free shipping to the Store) or if you buy 2 and get over $100 you can do $5 shipping. You can send in 5 Rebates per household. And I checked with Primos even though that camera is not listed on the one of the forms it does qualify for the rebate. 

Later


----------



## mjsmitty

http://www.basspro.com/Gold-Tip-Velocity-XTArrow-Shafts/product/10207028/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL. Dozen bare shafts. $60


----------



## rhs341

Half price on scent blocker matrix pants and jacket as well a lot of other good deals

http://www.wingsupply.com/categorie...tm_campaign=Responsive-WS-20150219-a+Campaign


----------



## bowhunter19

if you are looking to pick up any new trail cams Walmart is selling them pretty good priced seen the primos truth cam 35 for like 50$ Idk how good they are but pretty decent priced, they also have Bushnell trophy cams for 75$ I got one and it is a really good little cam


----------



## bowhunter19

bestgold said:


> Came across this one this morning
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Primos174-Truth-Cam-48-HD-Ultra-7MP-Trail-Camera/1846046.uts
> 
> I know people have had mixed reviews on the Primos Trail Camera; I have had pretty decent luck with them.
> Camera Regular Price: $150; on Sale for $90, plus you get a $30 Mail in Rebate. Brings it down to $60 + Tax (free shipping to the Store) or if you buy 2 and get over $100 you can do $5 shipping. You can send in 5 Rebates per household. And I checked with Primos even though that camera is not listed on the one of the forms it does qualify for the rebate.
> 
> Later


that looks like a really good deal


----------



## BigDeer

hockeyman474 said:


> Valuable info right there! Thanks


Redhead rubber boots suuuuuuuuuck


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## mdnabors

Camofire.com right now........ROCKET BROADHEADS MEAT SEEKER 2 BLADE MECHANICAL BROADHEAD - 3-Pack: $14.99


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## woodslife

SITKA on Camofire! Fanatic jacket $229.


----------



## hockeyman474

woodslife said:


> SITKA on Camofire! Fanatic jacket $229.


If that is still there I am getting one when I get home. Unfortunately the other Sitka items on there today are only size small.


----------



## woodslife

The Fanatic is medium.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Damn I wish I woulda saw the fanatic. Hell of a price


----------



## seiowabow

You can always buy a used fanatic jacket from the classifieds for 75 more than new. Lol


----------



## hockeyman474

seiowabow said:


> You can always buy a used fanatic jacket from the classifieds for 75 more than new. Lol


$75!? Outrageous! I prefer to pay $100 more than retail for a used jacket! :darkbeer:


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## atwanamaker

ttt


----------



## batsonbe

Saw this for you Gold Tip Pro Hunter Fans

http://www.basspro.com/Gold-Tip-Pro-Hunter-Arrow-Shafts/product/12032705010741/


----------



## bojangles808

kryptek has 25% their website last day today.

tenzing tz 6000 solid brown is 199$ on midway. half off wish i had an elk trip to plan for. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/32...yester-and-nylon-ripstop?cm_vc=ProductFinding


----------



## DrenalinHntr

tenzing tv14 on sale at camofire for $99.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Any KC area people, Rogers has sitka optifade forest for 40% off.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Any KC area people, Rogers has sitka optifade forest for 40% off.


----------



## Liv4Rut

Scheels had kenetrek gaiters marked down to $29.99. They originally are $74.99. I thought that was an awesome deal.


----------



## mdnabors

mdnabors said:


> Camofire.com right now........ROCKET BROADHEADS MEAT SEEKER 2 BLADE MECHANICAL BROADHEAD - 3-Pack: $14.99



On CAMOFIRE again right now ^^^^!


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## DrenalinHntr

tenzing tz 720 on camofire for $35!!!

just bought one for those half day trips and short stand sits, will probably use my monster fanny pack for those all day sits, or if i can find one, get another tz 1250 and sell my monster pack.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sitka stuff on camofire right now


----------



## hockeyman474

hokiehunter373 said:


> Sitka stuff on camofire right now


What was it? I missed it!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Incinerator jacket for like $350 incinerator gloves for $99 and Merino bottoms


----------



## bz5119

The jacket was only in 3xl though.


----------



## azscorpion

Anyone wants to get daily deals...sign up for camofires email daily...good stuff


----------



## Squirrel

Mt.Pleasant Pa Wal-Mart has Limbsaver split limb Broadband dampeners on clearance for $5/pair. They had red and green. Just putting it out there in case anybody local is looking for them lol.


----------



## webenic

Black Ovis has GT hunter, kinetic and velocity arrows at 25% off.  Free ground shipping sweetens the deal some.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

Just got a Cabela's flyer in the mail...Saturday doorbusters include:
Browning Spec Ops XR for $89.99 - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...efined;cat104791680;cat104767380;cat103867380

Leupoid RX-1000i TBR Compact Rangefinder with DNA for $249.99 - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...810537;cat104791680;cat104752080;cat104525280

Just a couple things I saw and decent deals...


----------



## MissouriBowtech

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> Just got a Cabela's flyer in the mail...Saturday doorbusters include:
> Browning Spec Ops XR for $89.99 - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...efined;cat104791680;cat104767380;cat103867380
> 
> Leupoid RX-1000i TBR Compact Rangefinder with DNA for $249.99 - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...810537;cat104791680;cat104752080;cat104525280
> 
> Just a couple things I saw and decent deals...


Can you post a pic of this ad?


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

I would have but the wife took out the garbage already...It was a 8am to 1pm sale only if I remember correctly...It was only a few hours...


----------



## fishx65

Bushnell 6mp Trophy Cam $35.00 and Bushnell 7mp 4aa (Camo version) $25.00. These have been on clearance at Wallyworld for a while but I'm still finding a few. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Squirrel said:


> Mt.Pleasant Pa Wal-Mart has Limbsaver split limb Broadband dampeners on clearance for $5/pair. They had red and green. Just putting it out there in case anybody local is looking for them lol.


I just bought a camo set for $5.00,my Walmart had several pairs. Also had Ameristep screw in steps for .50cents a piece. I bought 10


----------



## ILbowhunter79

MissouriBowtech said:


> Can you post a pic of this ad?


Should be on website, I just received the flyer in the mail today for these sales, they are in store blockbusters from 8-1


----------



## kspseshooter

MissouriBowtech said:


> Can you post a pic of this ad?


----------



## Squirrel

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> I just bought a camo set for $5.00,my Walmart had several pairs. Also had Ameristep screw in steps for .50cents a piece. I bought 10


Nice!


----------



## baz77

Decent deal on double bull double wide...239.00 After the rebate. 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...inds/primos-double-bull-double-wide-door.html


----------



## bojangles808

just got an email from scentlok they got a bunch of crap on closeout from their website


----------



## Falcon24

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> I just bought a camo set for $5.00,my Walmart had several pairs. Also had Ameristep screw in steps for .50cents a piece. I bought 10


Crawfordsville (IN) has over 160 Ameristep screw-in steps left. I hardly use them anymore, but have picked out some gnarly trees for next year, so I figured why not pick up a few - that turned into 40 ha ha. 

Also, mineral blocks and liquids are basically being given away (at or under $2)


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Falcon24 said:


> Crawfordsville (IN) has over 160 Ameristep screw-in steps left. I hardly use them anymore, but have picked out some gnarly trees for next year, so I figured why not pick up a few - that turned into 40 ha ha.
> 
> Also, mineral blocks and liquids are basically being given away (at or under $2)


That's just it. They're perfect for a set of climbing sticks if you want a few extra feet.Can't go wrong at .50 cents each.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Falcon24 said:


> Crawfordsville (IN) has over 160 Ameristep screw-in steps left. I hardly use them anymore, but have picked out some gnarly trees for next year, so I figured why not pick up a few - that turned into 40 ha ha.
> 
> Also, mineral blocks and liquids are basically being given away (at or under $2)


That's just it. They're perfect for a set of climbing sticks if you want a few extra feet.Can't go wrong at .50 cents each.


----------



## CBB

I know some here hate the store, but walmart has ameristep hang ons for 33$ and camo rachet straps 4.50 a pack


----------



## hockeyman474

Dick's has $20 off $100 today, 25% off some clearance items and free shipping $49+


----------



## azscorpion

Great deals at Holiday Inn Express......


----------



## hockeyman474

Just got an email. First Lite Kanab is up to 30% off their website. Unfortunately no Fusion pattern.


----------



## Honolua

Sam's has Revo Bearing Polarized (retail $189) for $24.95 in iridium and smoke


----------



## olemossyhorns

http://theoutdoorspy.com/index.php/review/product/list/id/164/

Covert mp8 for 101$


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## hockeyman474

bump. anyone have any good deals? Just got my bonus check!


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## ghostgoblin22

ive spent alot of money because of this thread but ive also saved quite a bit because of this thread


----------



## Wolfhound180

Bear Authority bows on camofire 40% off today.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## flatlander8181

All seed is on sale and free shipping at www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## bejayze

Good buy on some ratchet straps, free shipping to site store

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Primary-Colors-Design-Primal-Vantage-Co.-Ratchet-Strap/26847899


----------



## CBB

Just hit Field and Stream Friday night. Girlfriend and I got new sets of scentlok/scentblocker for 40$ for pants and 40$ for jackets.
Regular pricing added up to almost 500$!
Lots of Youth stuff and Mens M L left in erie pa


----------



## Lung Lung

Good deal on the Boss Babe Decoy, I added a couple more packs of ratchet straps to get the free shipping too.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Flambeau-...bcfg=5fe967edd1d522e13652d9cdf5468245&veh=cse


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## TauntoHawk

hockeyman474 said:


> Just got an email. First Lite Kanab is up to 30% off their website. Unfortunately no Fusion pattern.


grabbed some ASAT would have loved fusion but too good a deal to pass up


----------



## JDUB007

Muddy Hunter Hang on stand on sale at Cabelas for $119 usually $199...its a sweet aluminum stand...big platform. I have two.


----------



## d3ue3ce

JDUB007 said:


> Muddy Hunter Hang on stand on sale at Cabelas for $119 usually $199...its a sweet aluminum stand...big platform. I have two.


Thanks. Juat ordered 2 more. I like those stands


----------



## flatlander8181

Great Price On New model Browning Strike Force and Spec ops cams. + Free shipping www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## BigBrian

Natchez has a really good sale on Bushnell trail cams right now.


----------



## optimal_max

Walmart has 

Bone Collector Deluxe hang-on $45 (reg price is $112) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/36545661

Sharpshooter Blind[ $35 (reg price $67) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sharpshooter-Blind-Realtree-Xtra/36545654

Ameristep Hang-on $33 (reg price $58) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand/36545659

Ameristep Ladderstand $61.50 (reg price $103) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Recon-Ladderstand/36545663

Picked up the BC Deluxe stand and blind for myself.


----------



## optimal_max

Let me add 

Ameristep Grizzly Deer Cart $34 (regular price $69) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Grizzly-Steel-Deer-Cart/28471661


----------



## hokiehunter373

Hawk accessories on sale at Walmart.com


----------



## crowinghen

optimal_max said:


> Walmart has
> 
> Bone Collector Deluxe hang-on $45 (reg price is $112) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/36545661
> 
> Sharpshooter Blind[ $35 (reg price $67) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sharpshooter-Blind-Realtree-Xtra/36545654
> 
> Ameristep Hang-on $33 (reg price $58) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand/36545659
> 
> Ameristep Ladderstand $61.50 (reg price $103) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Recon-Ladderstand/36545663
> 
> Picked up the BC Deluxe stand and blind for myself.


Thank you very much! Got a tree stand!

Susie


----------



## Honolua

crowinghen said:


> Thank you very much! Got a tree stand!
> 
> Susie


Got a few of those after season.


----------



## LongArrows

At wallmart.com right how they have Hawk pull up ropes and Hawk bow hangers 50% off. I have both of these products and they are outstanding.. The pull up rope is flat and much easier to pull up weight (like your pack) and it doesn't tangle because its flat. Also the bow hanger is light weight and pivots next to the tree... they are both high quality products and I am buying extras at 5.00 and 6.00 each..


----------



## optimal_max

LongArrows said:


> At wallmart.com right how they have *Hawk pull up ropes* and Hawk bow hangers 50% off. I have both of these products and they are outstanding.. The pull up rope is flat and much easier to pull up weight (like your pack) and it doesn't tangle because its flat. Also the bow hanger is light weight and pivots next to the tree... they are both high quality products and I am buying extras at 5.00 and 6.00 each..


Thats a nice deal on the pull-up ropes. I think I will get a few of them. I wish the Hawk climbing sticks were half price. Those look solid.


----------



## hockeyman474

bump


----------



## cooperjd

i always keep an eye on midway usa's clearance sales. a few archery items on there now.


----------



## d_rek

For big box stores a couple of weeks to a month after season ends you'll be finding just about everything on clearance. Retailers are going to start putting fall deer hunting gear on the shelf late spring or early summer so if you plan on buying off the shelf during those times be prepared to pay at or neat full price excepting a good sale. 

For online sites I frequent the following:
-Cabelas Bargain Cave
-Sierra Trading Post
-Scentlok closeouts and weekly specials
-camofire.com 
-Lacrosse hitthebreakroom.com 
-AT classifieds - a ton of new-with-tags (NWT) items and lightly used, high quality gear being sold at steep discounts there.


----------



## optimal_max

*Big Game stagger steps 3-pack.* $27.99 and free shipping if you use code SH1094 (code ends today) at Sportsmansguide - link below

I bought a set of these a while ago at full price and they are great. Bought another set today.

Cabelas has this same set for $60.


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/3-pk-of-big-game-stagger-steps?a=1795422


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## hokiehunter373

25% off Scent Blocker at Dick's until 10PM today. Online only I think


----------



## hockeyman474

hokiehunter373 said:


> 25% off Scent Blocker at Dick's until 10PM today. Online only I think


Thanks! I have heard good thinks about SB. Are their products quiet? I am looking at the waterproof insulated bibs.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hockeyman474 said:


> Thanks! I have heard good thinks about SB. Are their products quiet? I am looking at the waterproof insulated bibs.


I've used the driven matrix suit for a couple years and it's very quiet, great quality. Quite honestly I'd buy their products just for the quality even if the scent blocking stuff is BS


----------



## hockeyman474

hokiehunter373 said:


> I've used the driven matrix suit for a couple years and it's very quiet, great quality. Quite honestly I'd buy their products just for the quality even if the scent blocking stuff is BS


Ya I am not concerned about the actual "scent blocking" from their products as I will still do my own regiment, just looking for a cheap, quiet and warm bib.


----------



## Honolua

Just got an Avian-X hen decoy from Gander Mountain on sale $55. Add code GM5 at checkout for another $5 off.


----------



## BigBrian

hokiehunter373 said:


> 25% off Scent Blocker at Dick's until 10PM today. Online only I think


If you can get into the stores, you can save a lot. Two years ago I got all my scent blocks stuff for 75% off. I don't think the blocker works but I like the material.


----------



## flatlander8181

flatlander8181 said:


> Great Price On New model Browning Strike Force and Spec ops cams. + Free shipping www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


The Recon Force FHD's are now also in stock and on sale


----------



## mattmann

Subbed


----------



## Usc1

Stopped by the Field and Stream store today in Columbus,OH. They had a lot of their camo on clearance. Sitka, First Lite, Under Armour, Scent-Lok, etc. There were a few decent deals.


----------



## hockeyman474

Usc1 said:


> Stopped by the Field and Stream store today in Columbus,OH. They had a lot of their camo on clearance. Sitka, First Lite, Under Armour, Scent-Lok, etc. There were a few decent deals.


Really? I was at the new location in Michigan last weekend and nothing was on clearance.


----------



## mattmann

Bump


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## Fezzik

Subscribed


----------



## hokiehunter373

Hawk Razor climbing sticks on camofire right now. 3 for $75


----------



## hockeyman474

ttt


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Stopped in Wal-Mart yesterday and all their turkey hunting gear is dirt cheap. I got MAD diaphragm calls for $1 a piece, an HS Strut Suzie Snood upright hen decoy for $9 (they sell for $48 on Amazon) and a MAD slate call for $3.50.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Walley World...............Turkey thug decoys $2.50, slate call $2.50. Game cart left over from deer season $21.


----------



## hockeyman474

HNTRDAN said:


> Stopped in Wal-Mart yesterday and all their turkey hunting gear is dirt cheap. I got MAD diaphragm calls for $1 a piece, an HS Strut Suzie Snood upright hen decoy for $9 (they sell for $48 on Amazon) and a MAD slate call for $3.50.


Any idea if it's online too? My store hasn't had hunting gear since Feb.


----------



## hockeyman474

HNTRDAN said:


> Stopped in Wal-Mart yesterday and all their turkey hunting gear is dirt cheap. I got MAD diaphragm calls for $1 a piece, an HS Strut Suzie Snood upright hen decoy for $9 (they sell for $48 on Amazon) and a MAD slate call for $3.50.


Apparently that isn't the same with any Walmarts up north...darn I would totally buy that decoy for $9!


----------



## Honolua

I went in and bought about $400+ worth of stuff for $100


----------



## BluMeanie

I said t'heck with it and bought out the remaining stock of their "$8" Carbon Express arrows for 2 bucks each at two different stores a few weeks ago. Figure that, even though they are cheap, it will be worth it this 3D season to lose/damage a few.


----------



## optimal_max

Not a Muzzy fan myself but some of you are. MX-3's 3-pack for $11.92 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Muzzy-Broadhead/17034349


----------



## optimal_max

Ameristep Ladderstand $48 http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Recon-Ladderstand/36545663

Ameristep Hang-on $34 http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand/36545659


----------



## kohner54

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Flambeau-Outdoors-Boss-Buck-Deer-Decoy/21854580 

Reviews say its one of the best looking decoys, just can be a pain to put together (the legs mainly)


----------



## flatlander8181

bump update - www.wallhangerfoodplots.com has most of the browning trail cameras and security boxes on sale and Free shipping


----------



## BigBrian

I bought two of those doe decoys for $30 each on walmart a couple months ago. Never hunted with a decoy, thought for the price I should give it a try.


----------



## BigBrian

I think we are to the point now where this could be changed to "Preseason Deals". I like the sound of that better! :smile:


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Krugerfarms.com has some awesome deals on Sitka Gear today and tomorrow.


----------



## jordanpolk09

Local Gander Mountain had almost all UA hunting stuff at least 50% off today when I stopped by. Similar to the sales online they are running but slightly better in store. Picked up a full zip jacket regularly priced at 100 for $30. All the cold gear jackets and pants were around $100. Normally don't buy the stuff but it was the same price as the store brand merch. This was at the store on South Tryon in Charlotte just in case anyone is local.


----------



## Squirrel

jordanpolk09 said:


> Normally don't buy the stuff but it was the same price as the store brand merch.


That's why I have so much UA gear. Clearance every year and I got some as gifts.


----------



## Dead Eye D

Cabela's is having a door buster sale today. they have some great gear going for a great price for today only. i picked up 4 2015 Browning Dark Ops 8mp trail cameras for $99.99 each. reg. is $179.99 each. saved myself $320! i would have gotten more if i had the coin too!


----------



## meyerske

Dead Eye D said:


> Cabela's is having a door buster sale today. they have some great gear going for a great price for today only. i picked up 4 2015 Browning Dark Ops 8mp trail cameras for $99.99 each. reg. is $179.99 each. saved myself $320! i would have gotten more if i had the coin too!


Those aren't 2015s...


----------



## Dead Eye D

meyerske said:


> Those aren't 2015s...


my bad. still a great price regardless.


----------



## Lung Lung

Ameristep stands down to $20
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## Lung Lung

Bone collector deluxe down to $38
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## tyepsu

Lung Lung said:


> Bone collector deluxe down to $38
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


I just helped my friend hang this stand today. It is heavy, but for leaving it out, it seems solid with a nice seat and built in foot rest. For $38, it seems like a really good deal. I went ahead and purchased a Master combination cable lock for $12, so I could get the free shipping, plus I need a new cable lock and am done using the cheapo ones with a key. It sucks when you go to move a stand and the cable lock won't unlock due to weather and corrosion over time. I think using the combination type lock is the better way to go.


----------



## CBB

We ordered 7 of the stands between 2 of us. 

May start running out of trees to hang them on!!


----------



## dt5150

^^ just ordered 2 of each of those. i don't need them right now, but for the $, why not. i'll use em eventually.


----------



## erniepower

Exactly, I just ordered 3 for the same reasons.


----------



## dspell20

Thanks ordered 9 stands to go with my 2oft climbing sticks deal from from January. Thanks for posting


----------



## kybeau

Dang... Out of stock on both.


----------



## C Svach

All gone :-(


----------



## turkeyhunter91

I also was gonna order a couple of those stands today and both of them was sold out.


----------



## tyepsu

Did any of you guys get your stands? I had received 2 separate emails with tracking #'s for the lock and the stand I ordered. The lock shows it is to be delivered Monday, whereas the stand doesn't even show it has been shipped yet, so I called Wal Mart last night. Apparently the stand is on backorder, but there was no mention of that and I never received any email communication to let me know that. The representative was really nice and offered to cancel my order and refund my money, but for the price I decided I will give it a bit more time. Just curious if anyone else that ordered the stands, faced the same situation?


----------



## dspell20

I received all 9 of mine


----------



## erniepower

I got mine


----------



## lakertown24

Missed them, great deal though


----------



## perryhunter4

I got four lone wolf sticks for $135....that's a heck of a deal. On their facebook page, as they were slightly blemished. They still had some when I called.


----------



## knightwing81

TauntoHawk said:


> Day after christmas they tenzing was $31 and i ordered it, should be here today. I run a badlands ultra day but when using a climber I fanny pack would be a lot easier to use than a full pack. the Tenzing should be perfect for that


I just bought the 1250 lumbar pack and love it but it's made for giants as after adjusting it there was way too much excess strap hanging. Dropped it of yesterday at cleaners to get straps cut and altered


----------



## hookedonbow

2man treestands for $58
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Two-Man-Ladderstand/36545660


----------



## ChuckA84

Woodbury outfitters has blemished rinehart booner bucks on sale for $119.99 (regularly $259.99). Shipping was only $12.


----------



## PSR II

ChuckA84 said:


> Woodbury outfitters has blemished rinehart booner bucks on sale for $119.99 (regularly $259.99). Shipping was only $12.


Do u have a link?? I couldn't find them


----------



## ChuckA84

PSR II said:


> Do u have a link?? I couldn't find them


The sale on them is over...the price went up to $185 I believe


----------



## tyepsu

Well, I followed up with WalMart and the customer service lady this time was clueless. I just had her go ahead and refund me my money. I decided to get the Millennium M25 instead. Hard to beat the price from Rogers Sporting Goods and their shipping was super fast. I ordered it at lunch time on Wednesday and it arrived at 3PM yesterday. For a stand that I just leave out and do not move often, the Millennium M25 is hard to beat. Fairly easy to hang and take down and a very comfortable seat.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...tree-stands/millennium-m25-hang-on-stand.html


----------



## flatlander8181

Wallhangerfoodplots.com has seed and Browning trail cameras on sale.....cameras cheaper than Ebay!


----------



## kohner54

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-Tr...420?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d310372fc

Sells for $120 at Cabelas.


----------



## spec

Dick's Sporting Goods. Master Lock 5/16 Python cable. 25% off with free shipping. Sun last day.


----------



## Burtle

spec said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods. Master Lock 5/16 Python cable. 25% off with free shipping. Sun last day.




knew I was holding off for a reason!
Thank you so much! 

Just bought a few


----------



## Fezzik

ChuckA84 said:


> Woodbury outfitters has blemished rinehart booner bucks on sale for $119.99 (regularly $259.99). Shipping was only $12.


They are back, but up to 129. Still a nice deal. I got the smaller woodland buck for 89


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> They are back, but up to 129. Still a nice deal. I got the smaller woodland buck for 89


Link
http://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/rinehart/rinehart-targets-booner-buck-3-102233


----------



## ChuckA84

Fezzik said:


> Link
> http://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/rinehart/rinehart-targets-booner-buck-3-102233


Yeah that is still a great deal at $129


----------



## mdnabors

Pulled trigger on Booner Buck...$145 shipped. Not bad...


----------



## d3ue3ce

ttt any new updates?


----------



## CBB

guys, those of you who use the pythons cable locks. We googled python locks keyed alike and gog them from something like allpadlocks.com we ordered 2 sets of 4 keyed alike. So thats 4 locks keyed alike, 8 locks total came out to around 14$ per lock shipped. The kicker was being keyed alike!


----------



## BigBrian

FYI, July 15th Amazon is saying they are going to have sales that are bigger and better than Black Friday sales. Would be a good day to search for some things you might need for the upcoming season.


----------



## Bow

In to watch.


----------



## hokiehunter373

BigBrian said:


> FYI, July 15th Amazon is saying they are going to have sales that are bigger and better than Black Friday sales. Would be a good day to search for some things you might need for the upcoming season.


Only if you're a prime member


----------



## Steel185

hokiehunter373 said:


> Only if you're a prime member


They are allowing free 30 day trial prime membership.


----------



## hockeyman474

BigBrian said:


> FYI, July 15th Amazon is saying they are going to have sales that are bigger and better than Black Friday sales. Would be a good day to search for some things you might need for the upcoming season.


I saw this today, hoping they include some hunting/outdoor gear!


----------



## Iabow

With Prime make sure to go in and end it before the 30 days are up or you will get billed 99$. Found out the hard way, thankfully I had not used the Prime account so they refunded my money. Just a heads up.


----------



## ThatKidCASH

Good find on the Rinehart buck, I've been flirting with the idea of getting one. For $150 shipped, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## d3ue3ce

Wal mart is having a sale on wed. To try to compete with amaxon. Its online only. Keep a lookout


----------



## hockeyman474

Any Prime deals on Amazon? or Walmart apparently?


----------



## phade

Mostly memory cards, but some scopes, knives, binos etc.


----------



## rut hunt

deal on amazon


----------



## rmayflyfish

Cabelas has a dozen Gold Tip Pro Hunter 5575 raw shafts on sale for $80. Just ordered a dozen.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Leverage sticks on sale on ebay for $54.99! less than 2 days left.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5252-NEW-LE...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfc77c6d4


----------



## 22jdub

hawkdriver55 said:


> Leverage sticks on sale on ebay for $54.99! less than 2 days left.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5252-NEW-LE...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfc77c6d4


Those are the short 2 step sticks, I got excited at first.


----------



## rut hunt

22jdub said:


> Those are the short 2 step sticks, I got excited at first.


Type in leverage stick on eBay and the listing right below these are the set of 3 32" for a dollar more


----------



## rut hunt

And yes I bought a set of the long ones


----------



## La Wildman

Hunters Safety System Life Lines are on sale for $25 bucks on Amazon today.


----------



## BigBrian

La Wildman said:


> Hunters Safety System Life Lines are on sale for $25 bucks on Amazon today.


Link? I've checked Amazon a few times and the cheapest I see them is $29.88. They have the linesman straps for $25 though.


----------



## hokiehunter373

rut hunt said:


> Type in leverage stick on eBay and the listing right below these are the set of 3 32" for a dollar more


Anybody have experience with these. Any good?


----------



## PSR II

BigBrian said:


> Link? I've checked Amazon a few times and the cheapest I see them is $29.88. They have the linesman straps for $25 though.


The time expired for the deal already


----------



## spec

Gander Mountain has some UA stuff and hunting boots for decent prices right now.


----------



## bejayze

2015 Covert Red 40 HD on sale

http://www.fifieldseednfeed.com/dlc-covert-scouting-cameras/


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Alps 4 season tent

http://www.whiskeymilitia.com/?ctc=


----------



## Fezzik

Bump


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## dt5150

i don't know what is going on with walmart, but they've been marking their stands up. i've been waiting for the hawk kickback stand to go on sale, their regular price was $132. day before yesterday it went up to $152. yesterday it went to $172. and today it's up to $191. what the....

and other ladder stand i was looking at went from $97 up to $172.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Maybe they're about to put it on sale? Start at 1:15, stop after he gets annoying
http://youtu.be/bCOiWcEMqRQ


----------



## kybeau

Taco_seasoning said:


> Maybe they're about to put it on sale? Start at 1:15, stop after he gets annoying
> http://youtu.be/bCOiWcEMqRQ


I made it to the 1:30 mark.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

kybeau said:


> I made it to the 1:30 mark.


Lol, this kid is rough. 
The point was for him to explain the 28 consecutive days in the last 6 months bit


----------



## Squirrel

More pre-season than post season, but I was at Field and Stream in Cranberry PA yesterday and they had a lot of Sitka for 50% off. I saw 90%, Jetstream, and Fanatic. I am not in the market but figured I'd mention it in case anybody is.


----------



## hockeyman474

Cabela's deal today on some nice trail cams. Primos Truth 40 for $59, Bushnell Trophy Cam $99 

Link wasn't working great so here is the Bushnell

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bush...ch-All+Products&Ntt=461638,+461700+and+462001


----------



## hockeyman474

Squirrel said:


> More pre-season than post season, but I was at Field and Stream in Cranberry PA yesterday and they had a lot of Sitka for 50% off. I saw 90%, Jetstream, and Fanatic. I am not in the market but figured I'd mention it in case anybody is.


They had the same thing here in Michigan. Fortunately I am stocked up on gear but may still head up there soon. The gf needs some rubber boots.


----------



## Fezzik

Bump


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## MBaboon

Dicks has a today only deal for $20 off a $100 purchase and free shipping. Was shopping for an XOP stand and this helped me pull the trigger.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Camofire has kenetreks, $70


----------



## BigBrian

MBaboon said:


> Dicks has a today only deal for $20 off a $100 purchase and free shipping. Was shopping for an XOP stand and this helped me pull the trigger.


Never, ever pay full price at Dicks. Sign up for their frequent buyer program and you'll get $10 and $20 off coupons all the time. I probably have made 50 purchases at Dicks over the years for hunting and never paid full price.


----------



## hokiehunter373

BigBrian said:


> Never, ever pay full price at Dicks. Sign up for their frequent buyer program and you'll get $10 and $20 off coupons all the time. I probably have made 50 purchases at Dicks over the years for hunting and never paid full price.


And idk about you guys but our book we get with our hunting license has a $10 off coupon there too


----------



## rccordrey

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=64552496


----------



## jandrey

BigBrian said:


> Never, ever pay full price at Dicks. Sign up for their frequent buyer program and you'll get $10 and $20 off coupons all the time. I probably have made 50 purchases at Dicks over the years for hunting and never paid full price.


How do you sign up for this? Can you shoot me a pm thanks


----------



## dt5150

if anyone sees a deal on hss lifelines, please post it up! single or 3-pack.


----------



## cfred70

I posted this awhile back, but the link I'm sharing below is Lacrosse and Danners "members only" discount website, which being a member just takes you signing up with your email, there is no cost. Once every couple weeks they post discount boots. Alot of times they are limited on sizes or styles, but every once in awhile they have a great buy. I've bought the wife boots, some hiking boots and even waders. Thought I'd share my link, also once you join and friends sign up you'll get a credit for every purchase. So after you sign up to be a member share with your friends. 

https://www.hitthebreakroom.com/invite/?r=225415


----------



## Fezzik

dt5150 said:


> if anyone sees a deal on hss lifelines, please post it up! single or 3-pack.


X2 on hss lifelines. Best price I've found so far is Eders at $80.66 for a 3 pack. But they are currently OOS


----------



## dt5150

yeah, same here fez. hoping for a little bit better. almost bought 3 singles from dicks sporting goods, they were $29 each with $20 off $50 or more, so they woulda been $67, but the shipping cost killed it.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214

Fezzik said:


> X2 on hss lifelines. Best price I've found so far is Eders at $80.66 for a 3 pack. But they are currently OOS


$90 here with free shipping... 
http://www.bowhuntingoutlet.com/villa-ware_power-grinder.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwgeuuBRCiwpD0hP3Cg4kBEiQAHflm1hvAvnnAwXWdbVjizkfxWiqJasyDYx88lDR-ligV40EaAvOU8P8HAQ

Don't let $10 keep you from buying them, it could be the best $90 you'll spend for hunting gear, believe me.


----------



## erniepower

These are great, but expensive. Couldn't you buy rope and make your own and just reuse the caribeener? I have to think rei or a mountain climbing store could advise on ropes. I made my own tether and bridge for my guidos web. The prussik not is pretty simple.


----------



## Boilers

erniepower said:


> These are great, but expensive. Couldn't you buy rope and make your own and just reuse the caribeener? I have to think rei or a mountain climbing store could advise on ropes. I made my own tether and bridge for my guidos web. The prussik not is pretty simple.


yeah you can definitely make your own. I think the main thing is that you'll want a "dynamic" rope because they stretch and help break your fall. Also for a prusik, the constricting rope is supposed to be 50% of the diameter of the rope being constricted. You may want to check my numbers there as its been a while since I looked into this, but its definitely doable with a little research. 

https://www.knotandrope.com/store/pc/home.asp

This link is to a pretty good rope supply store with good prices. I've used them before.


----------



## d_rek

Boilers said:


> yeah you can definitely make your own. I think the main thing is that you'll want a "dynamic" rope because they stretch and help break your fall. Also for a prusik, the constricting rope is supposed to be 50% of the diameter of the rope being constricted. You may want to check my numbers there as its been a while since I looked into this, but its definitely doable with a little research.
> 
> https://www.knotandrope.com/store/pc/home.asp
> 
> This link is to a pretty good rope supply store with good prices. I've used them before.


I've made a treestrap and linemans belt for me aerohunter evolution and you only save a couple of bucks (I think I saved $3 by making my own linemans belt) by buying the raw material and building yourself. If you want to save yourself the time I would recommend just buying them already made.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Picked up a Mountain Hardwear Kelvinator Vest at Jax today 60% off, $65.


----------



## jjv101

dt5150 said:


> yeah, same here fez. hoping for a little bit better. almost bought 3 singles from dicks sporting goods, they were $29 each with $20 off $50 or more, so they woulda been $67, but the shipping cost killed it.


Check out eBay/Amazon/sportsman's guide, you can get life lines made by X-stand, same exact thing as HSS. They are going anywhere from $60-$80 for a 3 pack and free shipping from EBay and Amazon


----------



## optimal_max

Hunting arrow deal -

Someone posted this deal on Victory Buckbusters in the General Archery Forum. Thought I would post it here. 

http://www.ineedarrows.com/store/p317/Victory_Buckbuster_Arrows.html

1 dozen Victory Buckbusters (.400 or .350) cut to length, inserts glued, and fletched w/blazers for $39.99 (ret. 69.99). Shipping is $7.99 unless your order is over $50, then it's free.

So you could get 2 dozen cut & fletched for $80 shipped = $3.33 per finished arrow.


----------



## jhicks54

erniepower said:


> These are great, but expensive. Couldn't you buy rope and make your own and just reuse the caribeener? I have to think rei or a mountain climbing store could advise on ropes. I made my own tether and bridge for my guidos web. The prussik not is pretty simple.


Unless you're buying enough bulk rope to make several lifelines, it's cheaper to buy the HSS lifelines from Amazon. You can expect to pay about $140 for 60m/200ft of rope, $15 for 30 ft cord, $10 for 1 carabiner. This would be enough to make 6-7 lifelines at a cost of about $25 each.


----------



## cbay

optimal_max said:


> Hunting arrow deal -
> 
> Someone posted this deal on Victory Buckbusters in the General Archery Forum. Thought I would post it here.
> 
> http://www.ineedarrows.com/store/p317/Victory_Buckbuster_Arrows.html
> 
> 1 dozen Victory Buckbusters (.400 or .350) cut to length, inserts glued, and fletched w/blazers for $39.99 (ret. 69.99). Shipping is $7.99 unless your order is over $50, then it's free.
> 
> So you could get 2 dozen cut & fletched for $80 shipped = $3.33 per finished arrow.


Guess the sale is over, i checked their site and they are now 49/doz.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Kanab pants on camofire


----------



## hookedonbow

cbay said:


> Guess the sale is over, i checked their site and they are now 49/doz.


i did order and got the arrows but not a complete dozen. Only 11 
No way to contact the store. No phone #. No replies to emails
The inserts had glue all over the arrows, so I guess one gets what you pay for.


----------



## Fezzik

Dicks has lifelines marked down to 29.99
http://t.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...ifeline&redirectfrmcatfam=true&frmSearch=true


----------



## Fezzik

Per Scott Hobson
Dead down wind grand slam box 12.99 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Down-Win...spell&keywords=deaddownwind&tag=vglnkc7089-20


----------



## jandrey

Fezzik said:


> Dicks has lifelines marked down to 29.99
> http://t.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...ifeline&redirectfrmcatfam=true&frmSearch=true


This may be a dumb question but can somebody explain to me how the has lifeline works? I'm assuming I attach it around the tree above my stand then attach the other end to my harness. Is it as simple as that?


----------



## Matt Musto

jandrey said:


> This may be a dumb question but can somebody explain to me how the has lifeline works? I'm assuming I attach it around the tree above my stand then attach the other end to my harness. Is it as simple as that?


I just bought one and haven't used it yet. However I believe you attach it to the tree above your stand, secure the rope around the bottom of the tree and attach the harness strap to a prussic knot which you slide up the rope as you climb. Keep you attached as you climb and once in the stand you tie off to a tree strap.


----------



## Kevin2

Wicked Pole Saw 12 Footer $139...$60 off

http://www.cabelas.com/product/wicked-trade-tree-gear-wicked-tough-12-ft-pole-saw/1833245.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dwicked%252Bpole%26x%3D10%26y%3D6%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%252BProducts&Ntt=wicked+pole


----------



## erniepower

Matt Musto said:


> I just bought one and haven't used it yet. However I believe you attach it to the tree above your stand, secure the rope around the bottom of the tree and attach the harness strap to a prussic knot which you slide up the rope as you climb. Keep you attached as you climb and once in the stand you tie off to a tree strap.


Exactly


----------



## optimal_max

16' Climbing sticks @ Sportsmans Guide website. Swivellimb brand. 

$21.99 on clearance combine with Free shipping code - SH1864

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/swivelimb-16-climbing-stick?a=1876001


----------



## Burtle

Scheels has cheap hang on stands for 24.99. Climbing sticks are 34.99 (20')


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> 16' Climbing sticks @ Sportsmans Guide website. Swivellimb brand.
> 
> $21.99 on clearance combine with Free shipping code - SH1864
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/swivelimb-16-climbing-stick?a=1876001


New Free ship code is SH1526


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Today only, Amazon Prime is $67 for new subscribers


----------



## kensum1

optimal_max said:


> New Free ship code is SH1526


Thanks for that tip. Can't beat $22 total to your door!!!!


----------



## JDUB007

Just bought a Primos Proof Cam 02 off EBay...used $20 off coupon EBay gives Until end of September plus Primos $30 rebate...ended up costing me $58.99. That's a good deal on any cam and I hear these new Proof Cam low and no glow are pretty goods cams.


----------



## wbrandon

JDUB007 said:


> Just bought a Primos Proof Cam 02 off EBay...used $20 off coupon EBay gives Until end of September plus Primos $30 rebate...ended up costing me $58.99. That's a good deal on any cam and I hear these new Proof Cam low and no glow are pretty goods cams.


What is the 20 dollar off coupon. I haven't seen anything about this


----------



## BGagner

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...insulate-insulation-pac-boots-brown?a=1868941

This is a heck of a deal on the Men's Lacross Uplander if you wear a size 6 or 7 in Men's. Also good for any ladies who have larger feet. Figure I'd pass along in case anyone hear can actually wear these sizes. $29.99 isn't bad...


----------



## hockeyman474

If only you could change the name of the title to "Pre-season" or "Deer season" deals.


----------



## JDUB007

wbrandon said:


> What is the 20 dollar off coupon. I haven't seen anything about this


Oh EBay sent me a coupon code C20OFFSEPT
I thought that it was a 20 year anniversary deal...Maybe that's not for everybody...worked for me you could try the code


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Jax Merchantile Fenix flashlights on clearance/sale/closeout/something. I got the 1800 lumen TK35UE for $60, my buddy got the 340 lumen PD32 for $30. 
They also had a ~360 lumen headlamp for $40


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Jax has a terrible website, here's the link from Fenix
http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-hl50-led-headlamp/


----------



## erniepower

Was that in store our online?


----------



## Taco_seasoning

erniepower said:


> Was that in store our online?


In store, only found the PD32 online, not labeled as PD32 though.
http://www.jaxmercantile.com/products/fenix-led-flashlight-with-holster-and-battery.html


----------



## lakertown24

Good flashlight there


----------



## erniepower

Taco_seasoning said:


> In store, only found the PD32 online, not labeled as PD32 though.
> http://www.jaxmercantile.com/products/fenix-led-flashlight-with-holster-and-battery.html


great deal, bought 3.....


----------



## erniepower

Looks like the price went back up to $60. Glad I got one when I did


----------



## Taco_seasoning

erniepower said:


> Looks like the price went back up to $60. Glad I got one when I did


Glad it helped. Was chatting up the manager, she was saying the Fenix lights almost never go on sale.


----------



## Fezzik

Taco_seasoning said:


> Glad it helped. Was chatting up the manager, she was saying the Fenix lights almost never go on sale.


I bought one also, thanks. I did buy the PD32 with the holster and battery, but mine was missing the battery. Anybody else experience this? I called and they said they would ship one out, gonna give it a couple of days


----------



## erniepower

I bought three and none of them had batteries.


----------



## Fezzik

assuming you bought the same one I did, you should call

Your Order Contains...


Cart Items SKU Qty Item Price Item Total 

Fenix LED Flashlight with Holster and Battery 
FNX-PD32G2BK 1 $28.98 USD


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Don't forget a charger that can charge 18650 batteries


----------



## erniepower

Yep exactly the same. Did you get a charger too?


----------



## erniepower

I called and they are looking into it, but I didn't even think to ask about a charger...... I will mention that when they call back


----------



## Fezzik

HSS lifelines 3 pack for 75 Shipped, Amazon deal of the day 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00806A54M


----------



## erniepower

Well they called back and said they can't ship those batteries because of hazardous materials? I told them that a friend called for the same issue and you were already sending out a battery to him. I also asked about a charger and they are going to check on that too. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Taco_seasoning

Didn't even think about it, I use ecigs that use these batteries, so I already have spares and chargers. You can get the chargers cheaper at an ecig shop or online. I'm unsure if you guys use SearchTempest.com, it's a search engine that searches craigslist, ebay, and amazon at the same time. I put in "18650 charger" and the options go from $1 to $50. The $1 chargers will take a few hours to charge if they're completely drained. The most popular are the Nitecore (I series are the older style without the screen. D series are the newer with the screen) and LUC models (I use the LUC V4 because I can charge 4 at a time and can charge faster, also includes car charger)

Feel free to PM or post here if you have questions. Kinda feel bad for forgetting about the 18650 isssue


----------



## Fezzik

erniepower said:


> Well they called back and said they can't ship those batteries because of hazardous materials? I told them that a friend called for the same issue and you were already sending out a battery to him. I also asked about a charger and they are going to check on that too. I'll let you know what I find out.


Like I said, we'll see if the battery actually shows up. Frankly I don't care what kind of restrictions they have, the description clearly states with holster and Battery. You can buy 18650 batteries on amazon so they can be shipped. Its up to them to figure out how to get me what they sold me


----------



## erniepower

Well my story ended with them sending me 2 surefire cr123 batteries per flashlight


----------



## Taco_seasoning

I have 18650's and a stockpile of 123's, I find the 123's are brighter than the 18650 batteries. I have some older Sony VTC4 and VTC5, Samsung 20R and 25R, some LG LE DGHR 2185. All are way overrated for the lights.

I get my 123's when they go on clearance at Home Depot


----------



## erniepower

I actually don't mind the cr batteries. And they are pretty easy to find.


----------



## Fezzik

erniepower said:


> Well my story ended with them sending me 2 surefire cr123 batteries per flashlight


same here, delivered today


----------



## erniepower

Sportsman's guide has 20 foot climbing sticks for 35$ with free shipping until midnight.....


----------



## SFCSNOW

Rural King has Millennium M100Us for 159 and 10% off today.


----------



## Fezzik

Bump


----------



## hokiehunter373

Gold tip hunter 400s $32.10 for 6

http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hunt...id=1448330890&sr=1-4&keywords=gold+tip+arrows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

I just got muddy lifelines from menards for 21.99. They have two prussics but no caribener. I believe the sale goes to 11/29. Also everything else was pretty cheap. Hawk bow hanging products were about half off. Cheap ladder stands for 46$


----------



## dr.shwack_em

cgoehl125 said:


> I just got muddy lifelines from menards for 21.99. They have two prussics but no caribener. I believe the sale goes to 11/29. Also everything else was pretty cheap. Hawk bow hanging products were about half off. Cheap ladder stands for 46$


X2 bought 6 of the muddy safelines


----------



## DXT08

dr.shwack_em said:


> X2 bought 6 of the muddy safelines


Did you get them online or in-store?


----------



## dr.shwack_em

In store I got 3 muddys and 3 of the other kind they had for 19$ a piece they included a caribiner also


----------



## optimal_max

BUMP this. Got a lot of good stuff for sweet deals on this thread.


----------



## optimal_max

Birchwood Casey Diamondlock Deluxe Double Bow Case. Regular - $260, now $56

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/birchwood-casey-diamondlock-deluxe-double-bow-case~p~9928p/

Use code KAK2737J at checkout.


----------



## rj2

coupon didnt work for me on that case from stp


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS

SFCSNOW said:


> Rural King has Millennium M100Us for 159 and 10% off today.


do you have the promo code for the 10%


----------



## SFCSNOW

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> do you have the promo code for the 10%


No. Looks like they are no longer on sale either. Wish I would have picked up at least one more at that price.


----------



## flatlander8181

The 2016 Browning Cameras are up for pre order and on sale www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## rhs341

Today @ Cabelas 10% off (includes sale items) and free shipping for Cabelas visa members


----------



## jandrey

Is it just for visa members?


----------



## rhs341

Yes email says must use your Club Visa


----------



## rhs341

Ends at midnight


----------



## optimal_max

Heck of a deal on SCENT-LOK Full-season gear. I picked up the jacket, but they didn't have my size in the pants.

Jacket is $35 and pants are $35

Orders over $50 get free shipping with 5JOLLY code.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...2b894eac108455076f6e22e61839d8#tabsCollection

http://www.cabelas.com/product/scen...yIds=104797080|104748480|104555880|104023980|


----------



## T-BONE 93

Just purchased! Thanks for the heads up optimal max!



optimal_max said:


> Heck of a deal on SCENT-LOK Full-season gear. I picked up the jacket, but they didn't have my size in the pants.
> 
> Jacket is $35 and pants are $35
> 
> Orders over $50 get free shipping with 5JOLLY code.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...2b894eac108455076f6e22e61839d8#tabsCollection
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/scen...yIds=104797080|104748480|104555880|104023980|


----------



## Anakedman

optimal_max said:


> Heck of a deal on SCENT-LOK Full-season gear. I picked up the jacket, but they didn't have my size in the pants.
> 
> Jacket is $35 and pants are $35
> 
> Orders over $50 get free shipping with 5JOLLY code.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...2b894eac108455076f6e22e61839d8#tabsCollection
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/scen...yIds=104797080|104748480|104555880|104023980|



Are these jacket and pants wind proof?


----------



## optimal_max

Anakedman said:


> Are these jacket and pants wind proof?


I dont think so.


----------



## optimal_max

Gander Mountain has a bunch of base layers (sorry no wool) for BOGO free.

http://www.gandermountain.com/search/BOGO-Base


----------



## Burtle

Menards has hang on stands for 27.00 each.


http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444425416216-c-13885.htm?tid=5856738367165351405


----------



## jandrey

Burtle said:


> Menards has hang on stands for 27.00 each.
> 
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444425416216-c-13885.htm?tid=5856738367165351405


Must have went back up


----------



## optimal_max

Nice deal on Herter's Waterproof Insulated parka, bibs, coveralls, and 3-in-1 parka. Don't know much about Herters but the reviews are good. Free Shipping over $49 with 5JOLLY code.
Parka: $39.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48
Bib: $35.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48
Insulated Coverall: $55.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48
3-in-1 Parka: $55.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on Sitka Core 1 Merino bottoms XL,XXL,3Xl only $39.96 with code MHB6017F and free ship over $50

Wish they had my size

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/si...ottoms-midweight-merino-wool-for-men~p~8787r/


----------



## dt5150

$20 off $100 and free shipping at dicks sporting goods. just ordered an outpost xl ladder stand for $129, regular $249.


----------



## CBB

optimal_max said:


> Heck of a deal on SCENT-LOK Full-season gear. I picked up the jacket, but they didn't have my size in the pants.
> 
> Jacket is $35 and pants are $35
> 
> Orders over $50 get free shipping with 5JOLLY code.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...2b894eac108455076f6e22e61839d8#tabsCollection
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/scen...yIds=104797080|104748480|104555880|104023980|



Orderd jacked and pants. Added a fanny pack for my fiancee and used a 25$ off 100$ code....
I talked the rep into free shipping as well. Total order was 83$!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Camofire has beestinger and gold tip deals today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsashooter

hokiehunter373 said:


> Camofire has beestinger and gold tip deals today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just order 2 dozen gold tip expediton hunters for $86 TYD.


----------



## KRATZMOG

itsashooter said:


> Just order 2 dozen gold tip expediton hunters for $86 TYD.


I like those arrows, have quite a few in my quivers.


----------



## Stay Sharp

We are offering savings on our broadhead Sharpening Guide. Enter Coupon Code sharp1.

This offer ends on the 18th of Dec so we can deliver by Christmas. These make great gifts/stocking stuffers for the bowhunters in your life.


----------



## rhs341

Cabelas has 10% off again today and free shipping for cabelas Visa card holders today only
Code is 15clubten


----------



## DCStudent

dt5150 said:


> $20 off $100 and free shipping at dicks sporting goods. just ordered an outpost xl ladder stand for $129, regular $249.


Thanks! I just picked up some hunting apparel for my brother for Christmas.


----------



## Dead Eye D

anyone looking for a Badlands SuperDay Pack, here's a really good deal on one.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Badland...542731?hash=item58d094ec0b:g:tyQAAOSwxN5WU2Mm


----------



## d_rek

A lot of hunting stuff on clearance at meijer right now just got 3 pack nocturnal S for $17.50. G5 and rage broadheads $10 off.


-Sent from d_mobile


----------



## mightymite68

Tag. And bump


----------



## Romero14

Cabela's wooltimate is still on sale and you can get free shipping


----------



## Romero14

Forgot to add that there also I a code for 10% off and free shipping


----------



## optimal_max

BUMP - nice deal on the Cabelas wools.


----------



## ngurb

d_rek said:


> A lot of hunting stuff on clearance at meijer right now just got 3 pack nocturnal S for $17.50. G5 and rage broadheads $10 off.
> 
> 
> -Sent from d_mobile


just cleared out a couple meijer stores by me. $9 3/pk nockturnals, $19 havoc and rage
set for a couple years


----------



## Brownie2

Ttt


----------



## mightymite68

My Walmart just had Big Game prodigy stands 129--- clearance to 50.00. In my eyes one of the more comfy stands. Needless to say I bought a bunch


----------



## jcpopejr

Midway USA has some good deals through Christmas.


----------



## hookedonbow

mightymite68 said:


> My Walmart just had Big Game prodigy stands 129--- clearance to 50.00. In my eyes one of the more comfy stands. Needless to say I bought a bunch


link? or has the price gone up already?


----------



## mightymite68

It was in store. The actually more expensive on line


----------



## Duckman89

Cabelas had muddy 3 pack climbing steps for 41.99 regular 69.99 in store only cause I looked online normal price still. Also I know dicks deals have already been posted but ordered UA pants for half off and free shipping . Both awesome deals in my opinion


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas Windproof Fleece vests. Reg $140 Sale price - $42

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## mdnabors

Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binos- New $149 on camofire

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1


----------



## optimal_max

mdnabors said:


> Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binos- New $149 on camofire
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1


Thats not bad. They have those on Amzon at the same price with free ship.


----------



## Fezzik

mdnabors said:


> Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binos- New $149 on camofire
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1




129 on midway


----------



## dt5150

cabelas outfitters wool parka, on sale for $90.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...er%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=outfitter+camo


----------



## dspell20

Everything on Scentblockers website is 50% off today

http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/scentblocker/


----------



## ParkerBow

Anyone try the S3 fleece Baselayer from scentblocker. Not bad for 50%


----------



## hokiehunter373

ParkerBow said:


> Anyone try the S3 fleece Baselayer from scentblocker. Not bad for 50%


I have the S3 mid wt wool one. Really nicely made, like all their products. I wear it more as a second layer so can't say how great it feels on skin but it seems soft to the touch. Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

Pretty good deal a boss buck feeder. 13% off regular price plus an additional 25% off since its on clearance. 

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=21502476


----------



## Liv4Rut

I picked up a xop maximus for $162.15 at www.fieldandstreamshop.com. on sale for $179.99, sign up for their newsletter to get another 15% off. Smoking good deal, saved $100 basically.


----------



## cretor11

Tagged


----------



## Burtle

Everything is 50% off again on scent blockers website.

Can't beat the price for the base layers!


----------



## Otdrsman85

Cabelas has some pretty good deals right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

Rural King has all their hunting stuff for 75% off...some really good deal to be had.


----------



## cretor11

baz77 said:


> Rural King has all their hunting stuff for 75% off...some really good deal to be had.


I just ordered some items less than an hour ago and decided to order some more and now the normal prices are coming for the stuff i just ordered. Weird


----------



## baz77

cretor11 said:


> I just ordered some items less than an hour ago and decided to order some more and now the normal prices are coming for the stuff i just ordered. Weird


That is strange I was at an actual store though...


----------



## Otdrsman85

I ordered 4 millenium m100u stands for 129.99 and 28 rivers edge 32 inch climbing sticks last week. The climbing sections were 3.75 each from rural king


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Yeah some items were showing different prices when added to cart, I still made a sizable order. Thanks baz


----------



## Rev44

cretor11 said:


> I just ordered some items less than an hour ago and decided to order some more and now the normal prices are coming for the stuff i just ordered. Weird


Everything is back to normal price or backordered. Don't see the Muddy harnesses for 25.


----------



## cretor11

Rev44 said:


> Everything is back to normal price or backordered. Don't see the Muddy harnesses for 25.


I looked again and you're right. Even if it shows the sale price on the "trending now" page , the regular price comes up when you click on it


----------



## zap

A buddy found me an xop maximus for $164 shipped, its on its way.

Thanks, Eric.:cocktail:


----------



## ParkerBow

Besides scentblocker any other Baselayer on sale

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

cretor11 said:


> I looked again and you're right. Even if it shows the sale price on the "trending now" page , the regular price comes up when you click on it


Missed out on some great deals


----------



## CarbonExpress

Rural King has some 32" climbing sticks on sale for 3.75 a piece. I just ordered 8 for $40 to my door. They are on back order, but I don't need them until next year.


----------



## Otdrsman85

CarbonExpress said:


> Rural King has some 32" climbing sticks on sale for 3.75 a piece. I just ordered 8 for $40 to my door. They are on back order, but I don't need them until next year.


They also back ordered mine. Im in no hurry though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFCSNOW

I had 5 M100Us ($50 each) and 5 ladder stands ($49 each) in my cart... At check out they all went back to normal price. I knew it was too good to be true lol.


----------



## CBB

My fiancee went to some stores today and landed me a pair of size 16 Danner High Ground 8" for 100$


----------



## Fezzik

Anybody received any notification on how they handle their back ordered items?


----------



## Red Eye 81

CarbonExpress said:


> Rural King has some 32" climbing sticks on sale for 3.75 a piece. I just ordered 8 for $40 to my door. They are on back order, but I don't need them until next year.


Thank you so much for posting this. 6 sticks for 36.00 shipped to my door. I needed some more ladders/sticks for next year. Lets hope they don't back out of the deal and refund our money now!!


----------



## SFCSNOW

I've paid for items from them earlier this year only to receive a "item is back ordered" email later. They honored the price and I received my order only a few days later than originally quoted.


----------



## Red Eye 81

This is from their website:

_Why did my order get canceled?

If your order has been canceled, we have done so because we are out of stock of an item or it has been back ordered for several months and we cannot complete the order within the 30 days that we have access to the card information._


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## cretor11

SFCSNOW said:


> I had 5 M100Us ($50 each) and 5 ladder stands ($49 each) in my cart... At check out they all went back to normal price. I knew it was too good to be true lol.


I actually made it through the whole check out with the $50 millenniums. They are on backorder but I've got my fingers crossed


----------



## ParkerBow

Scentblocker arctic wt top and bottom shipped for 87.50
Will be a nice second layer over my merino wool


----------



## hunterhewi

I ordered 10 of the climbing sticks and 2 packs of hme folding bow holders. Climbing sticks $3.75 a piece, bow holders $5 per 3 pack


----------



## rhs341

All the Dead Down Wind stuff was real cheap on Rural King too


----------



## rhs341

Hmmm now it seems everything is back to regular price.....wish I could have got some of those millenniums


----------



## OPTaylor

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...tail/Compound-Bows/prod999901364316/cat100504 picked one up in store yesterday


----------



## Burtle

rhs341 said:


> Hmmm now it seems everything is back to regular price.....wish I could have got some of those millenniums


This....not sure what's going on.


I never did see any sales on rual king. I searched last night and again today. Darn..


----------



## rhs341

Dicks has 1/2 off camo clothing online 
Some good deals on stuff


----------



## bejayze

Fezzik said:


> Anybody received any notification on how they handle their back ordered items?


I ordered a couple times last year on millennium stands, order went through, then a couple days later they sent me an email saying out of stock and they would not honor that price when the new shipment came in.


----------



## dhom

Tired of cold feet and decided to ditch the insulated rubber boots that never keep my feet warm. Decided to give these a try.








In store at Gander they are $149.99. Found them online on the Gander website for $112.99 and the store will honor that price. They are very comfortable, light, with an aggressive soul, plus waterproof. 
http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Sorel-Mens-Alpha-Pac-XT-Boot&i=784227


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier2

So I hit up rural king due to there stuff all being 75 percent off on hunting. Sale started on Sunday so all stands were gone by then. But I got this entire lot which was 335 bucks total. After sale price it was 83 bucks!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut

Hoosier2 you made out like a bandit!! Great job!


----------



## Kevin2

*The butt out didn't do it for me!* 



Hoosier2 said:


> So I hit up rural king due to there stuff all being 75 percent off on hunting. Sale started on Sunday so all stands were gone by then. But I got this entire lot which was 335 bucks total. After sale price it was 83 bucks!!!!
> View attachment 3474673


----------



## hokiehunter373

rhs341 said:


> Dicks has 1/2 off camo clothing online
> Some good deals on stuff


Looks like the main sale is 1/2 off camo jackets. Some random pieces of camo clothing also 50% off but not all of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114

I just got an email from rural king cancelling the millenniums I had ordered for $50 yesterday. Anyone else get the same email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock Lube

I ordered a couple Millennium M100U's from Royal King a couple weeks ago. They said they were on back order. I received an email today claiming the were shipped. Paid $129, regular price was $189.


----------



## hunterhewi

Glad i picked up 10 sticks for 3.75 each hope they ship!


----------



## rhs341

hunterhewi said:


> Glad i picked up 10 sticks for 3.75 each hope they ship!


I ordered 20 in 2 separate orders, 10 to my Nebraska buddy for us to use next year and 10 to the sunny state of FLA.
I got the "Norton" price or something like that guarantee in 2 separate emails. I'm hoping this will cover me if Rural King changes their mind
Did anybody else get that and know if that will cover it?


----------



## Red Eye 81

rhs341 said:


> I ordered 20 in 2 separate orders, 10 to my Nebraska buddy for us to use next year and 10 to the sunny state of FLA.
> I got the "Norton" price or something like that guarantee in 2 separate emails. I'm hoping this will cover me if Rural King changes their mind
> Did anybody else get that and know if that will cover it?


Yeah I got the Norton email too. Not sure if it covers us if Rural king wants to cancel the order and refund our money though.


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes i got the same norton email. I bet they ship them because it wasnt saying out of stock on their site.


----------



## Red Eye 81

hunterhewi said:


> Yes i got the same norton email. I bet they ship them because it wasnt saying out of stock on their site.


Yeah I just checked the site and the sticks are "in stock", so maybe we will get them, I hope so, screamin' deal.....can't see how they made any money selling them at that price.


----------



## hunterhewi

Yes that was an excellent deal. I wish i would have gotten 5 more at that price


----------



## rhs341

Red Eye 81 said:


> Yeah I got the Norton email too. Not sure if it covers us if Rural king wants to cancel the order and refund our money though.





Red Eye 81 said:


> Yeah I just checked the site and the sticks are "in stock", so maybe we will get them, I hope so, screamin' deal.....can't see how they made any money selling them at that price.


Yeah now thinking about it I should have ordered 20-30, all my buddies would have thanked me


----------



## rhs341

Duh I meant 30-40, I ordered 20....


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep pretty hard to not order them at that price. I had just bought 2 16ft climbing sticks off ebay for $30 a piece


----------



## cretor11

Red Eye 81 said:


> Yeah I just checked the site and the sticks are "in stock", so maybe we will get them, I hope so, screamin' deal.....can't see how they made any money selling them at that price.


I ordered the millenniums and the sticks. They said the sticks were in stock but when i got the email cancelling the stands, they cancelled the whole order. Sticks and all


----------



## zap

do these $4 sticks have the pig tail strap connectors?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

zap said:


> do these $4 sticks have the pig tail strap connectors?


I think they do zap. I purchased 10 last year. But I never used them. My boy did. He said he didn't like them, the bottom would kick out he said. But I have no personal experience with them. They was the 32.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

zap said:


> do these $4 sticks have the pig tail strap connectors?


Guess I should have said the ones I purchased did.


----------



## erniepower

OPTaylor said:


> http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...tail/Compound-Bows/prod999901364316/cat100504 picked one up in store yesterday


Let me know what you think. I've been looking at that bow for my wife

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

1/4" rod welded in china by a blind man is all that hold you up......ukey:


----------



## Red Eye 81

http://www.ruralking.com/media/cata...n._grip_stick_single_climbing_stick_re718.jpg


----------



## ILbowhunter79

zap said:


> do these $4 sticks have the pig tail strap connectors?


Yes, they are full price now, no longer 3.75. I ordered 20 3 different time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRittimann

...


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> 1/4" rod welded in china by a blind man is all that hold you up......ukey:


Easily refabricated for $3.75 a piece


----------



## tanna114

I take it you guys that ordered the sticks didn't get the cancellation email today. Were those on back order on Sunday when you ordered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

No cancellation email for me. I think they said in stock when i ordered late last night


----------



## medicsnoke

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> I think they do zap. I purchased 10 last year. But I never used them. My boy did. He said he didn't like them, the bottom would kick out he said. But I have no personal experience with them. They was the 32.


That is an absolute steal. I ordered 45 of these with 15 stands when I started my guide service in 2011. They have worked great. I preffer these over solid straight stickers because you have use them on crooked trees or stagger them because of branches or whatever. Great deal......I hope they go back down down to that price


----------



## rhs341

zap said:


> do these $4 sticks have the pig tail strap connectors?


Yes that do but I used them for the first time this year and they worked fine. I didn't recall an issue with the bottom kicking out (used a buddies set in NE) but if they did I will just add a ratchet strap to the bottom. I generally used the the ladder stick sets (mostly straight trees here in hot azz fla) but couldn't pass up the 3.75 deal!!!! 
I just looked at the same thing yesterday in Gander, $19.99 each [emoji848]


----------



## rhs341

ScentBlocker website 50% everything


----------



## lakertown24

Link to rulal king deals?!?!


----------



## Otdrsman85

My order got canceled [emoji35]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titan23_87

Otdrsman85 said:


> My order got canceled [emoji35]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it specify because you ordered the Millieniums as well?


----------



## Otdrsman85

titan23_87 said:


> Did it specify because you ordered the Millieniums as well?


No Im going to call them today. When I ordered the Milleniums they were $129


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Otdrsman85 said:


> No Im going to call them today. When I ordered the Milleniums they were $129
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear the outcome of this phone call....
[emoji15]


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Easily refabricated for $3.75 a piece


That's true, I was just bustin balls......:wink:


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> That's true, I was just bustin balls......:wink:


Trust me marty, i know how you roll! Lol


----------



## zap

I have two of those, had six and sold 4 a month ago.


----------



## phade

The Rural King deal is a classic *bait and switch *- guess what...the M100U is not sale price but is showing in stock now. The same day they canceled my order for the sale price.


----------



## zap

The bastages.....


----------



## bejayze

phade said:


> View attachment 3478833
> 
> 
> The Rural King deal is a classic *bait and switch *- guess what...the M100U is not sale price but is showing in stock now. The same day they canceled my order for the sale price.


Not suprised, from my experience with them


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Went to Rural King yesterday,all treestands,sticks etc were gone. Everything else @ 75% off. Got a Tree Spider youth harness for the kids for $20.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Just got this email from them this morning, maybe I am still getting mine because I didn't order any Milleniums and only 6 sticks, :dontknow::

_The currents status of your is: Direct Ship.
The following comments have been added to your order:
"Hello, I wanted to touch base with you in regard to your recent purchase with Ruralking.com. It seems that we have run out of stock in our internet warehouse and we are currently arranging shipment from one of our retail locations, which will add an additional 2-3 business days to your processing time. As soon as the tracking number is available, you will be notified via email. I am truly sorry for any inconvenience this delay may cause. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us at 800-561-1752. Thank you, Ruralking.com."_


----------



## TenPoint10

CBB said:


> My fiancee went to some stores today and landed me a pair of size 16 Danner High Ground 8" for 100$


Where did your wife find these? I'm a size 16 as well and have been looking for a new pair


----------



## flopduster

Rural king, ordered on 12/23


----------



## rhs341

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!!!!
Just got a call from them.....out of stock on one of my shipments of 10 sticks!!!!!!!!!!!
No back order, they will credit my credit card
Keeping my fingers crossed my other shipment of 10 doesn't get cancelled....ughhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## flopduster

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/clearance/big-game-evolution-hang-on-treestand.html

not bad for a 10lb alum hang on


----------



## Spencer

Academy has all of their UA camo 50% off.


----------



## hunterhewi

rhs341 said:


> I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!!!!
> Just got a call from them.....out of stock on one of my shipments of 10 sticks!!!!!!!!!!!
> No back order, they will credit my credit card
> Keeping my fingers crossed my other shipment of 10 doesn't get cancelled....ughhhhhh!!!!!!!!


Yep they called me at 3:15 and said my stick order was canceled as well


----------



## hunterhewi

If you go online it dont show them as out of stock for the regular price?


----------



## CBB

TenPoint10 said:


> Where did your wife find these? I'm a size 16 as well and have been looking for a new pair



They were on a clearance table in the middle of Dicks.


----------



## rhs341

hunterhewi said:


> If you go online it dont show them as out of stock for the regular price?


Figures......I told the girl they were going to have ALOT of unhappy people


----------



## hunterhewi

Yep im not very happy


----------



## PAbigbear

I got the email too saying they couldn't fill the stick order. Funny thing is they show on backorder on the website, not out of stock. I was on hold for 2 hours and 15 minutes, then tried calling from another line and got right through. I was so mad I couldn't even think straight. The poor girl working there said they cannot fill any stick orders, even for $14.99 each as none are available. I had several other items that i would have liked to buy, but had her cancel them as well.


----------



## La Wildman

bejayze said:


> Not suprised, from my experience with them


What was the sale price??


----------



## ILbowhunter79

La Wildman said:


> What was the sale price??


3.75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cohunter14

Haven't read through all 28 pages, but Dick's Sporting Goods had 50% off all hunting apparel when I was in there yesterday. They carry some decent stuff too.


----------



## BigDeer

got 15' ladder stands at my menards for $29 a couple days ago. Got the last two plus seat upgrade kits for $4 a piece.


----------



## bejayze

Liv4Rut said:


> I picked up a xop maximus for $162.15 at www.fieldandstreamshop.com. on sale for $179.99, sign up for their newsletter to get another 15% off. Smoking good deal, saved $100 basically.


I ordered one of these too, always wanted one of the bigger aluminum stands, but the price was just a little to steep. Got mine shipped for just over $161, couldnt pass it up. Thanks for the info..


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

bejayze said:


> I ordered one of these too, always wanted one of the bigger aluminum stands, but the price was just a little to steep. Got mine shipped for just over $161, couldnt pass it up. Thanks for the info..


how did you guys sign up for the newsletter? I don't see anything?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

never mind I found it, Thanks guys! great stand at a decent price


----------



## jmote54

Just got a email from Rural King informing me that they had to cancel my order of 10 climbing sticks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

Well they could not fill my stick order either....I told them they had 8 months to get it to me I was in no hurry and the reply I recieved was sir we cannot back order them?????? Oh well I am still getting 2 of the 4 millenium stands I ordered so I wont complain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medicsnoke

I made the trip to Rural King to see what they had in store. Pretty empty on the hunting stuff but I did manage to spend $16. I figure I got a full seasons worth of scent spray, laundry washing soap, 12 small hangers, 300 HME trail tacks and some fox urine for coyote trapping. The HME tack were 50 cents a 50 pack…….probably should have bought more of these. The soap and wash was $2 a bottle.


----------



## phade

I wanted to get the hangers too but since they canceles my order...stuff it.


----------



## hunterhewi

phade said:


> I wanted to get the hangers too but since they canceles my order...stuff it.


Yep i had 2 packs of the bow hangers ordered. Since they pulled that crap they wont ever get my business again and they can keep the hangers as well


----------



## cretor11

Did everyone who got their order cancelled by rural king get the money credited back to their account? Mine hasn't made it yet.


----------



## GTM

Yeah I just got and email from PayPal that it was credited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Just like you guys on your sticks. I got stiffed on some Game plan gear packs by Sportsmans Guide a few weeks ago. They had them on Amazon for a great price, ordered 3 for gifts then they emailed and said they was out of stock. An hour later they was back up for sale at twice the price.


----------



## hunterhewi

kspseshooter said:


> Just like you guys on your sticks. I got stiffed on some Game plan gear packs by Sportsmans Guide a few weeks ago. They had them on Amazon for a great price, ordered 3 for gifts then they emailed and said they was out of stock. An hour later they was back up for sale at twice the price.


Kind of BS. They should be forced to honor that price as long as it let a man get all the way through checkout


----------



## tanna114

Yeah I'm pretty upset about it too. Especially since they are back up for sale at full price. I'm tempted to buy one at full price and see if it ships and then call them on their bs. Honestly though, that's not going to get me anything cheaper though so not worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Just got an email ...Final day 50% Scentblocker website


----------



## Cjclemens

The local Wal-mart has Wasp Drones on sale (in store only) for $21 per pack and Duellers for $25 per pack. If only I were using 100 grain broadheads. I haven't seen much else locally.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Rural king sticks also got canceled today. Funny thing is, they run a fire sale, and then not honor what they sold, so they probably lost my future business also.


----------



## phade

Red Eye 81 said:


> Rural king sticks also got canceled today. Funny thing is, they run a fire sale, and then not honor what they sold, so they probably lost my future business also.


Bait and switch - trying to get you to buy other things through a leading item dirt cheap and then back out the leading item that drags you to their site in the first place.


----------



## Doebuster

Let's face it rural king s:;is s., they are not the best to deal with they should honor there advertised prices !


----------



## 1KNIGHT

Cabelas had Lone Wolf Alpha 2 hang on for $179.


----------



## Burtle

Lone wolf has $50.00 off when you spend $199.00 or more. Shipping is $6.00 for any order.


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## Buc5084

Ttt trying to find a Treestand. Have a 50$ gift card to gander mountain but it always seems like their prices are high


----------



## jlh42581

Buc5084 said:


> Ttt trying to find a Treestand. Have a 50$ gift card to gander mountain but it always seems like their prices are high


Call the gander mountain in Harrisburg PA. Saw yesterday they're closing. Ya might get a deal.


----------



## CBB

Picked up a pack of Thunderhead 100s for 5$ from Walmart
Also got a bag of Megaplot for 10$
Assorted other goodies at great prices as well..

Went to 2 other walmarts and their prices were not as good.


----------



## tikaldah2000

The Scheels store in Billings had Thermacells on sale for $9.99 on Friday when I was there.


----------



## Buc5084

jlh42581 said:


> Call the gander mountain in Harrisburg PA. Saw yesterday they're closing. Ya might get a deal.


Really? I went to one here in Pittsburgh yesterday. They didn't have anything special. Wonder if they would ship out this way?


----------



## jlh42581

Be worth a shot


----------



## baz77

a1bargains on ebay has nocturnals nocks for 14.49 per 3 pack "buy it now" with free shipping 

Looks like mostly just blue and pink


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## optimal_max

Core4element Merino Wool top for $37.50 (includes shipping) on the Burn right now.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/7

They also have a good deal on the pants right now, but mostly big mens sizes.


----------



## JDUB007

Cabelas has tree limb premium quivers in Realtree Xtra for $41!


----------



## PSR II

baz77 said:


> a1bargains on ebay has nocturnals nocks for 14.49 per 3 pack "buy it now" with free shipping
> 
> Looks like mostly just blue and pink


Got a link.


----------



## baz77

PSR II said:


> Got a link.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NockTurnal-...058952?hash=item2104c6cfc8:g:UjEAAOSwA4dWMTG7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nockturnal-...059238?hash=item2104c6d0e6:g:dcsAAOSwl9BWMTHo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nockturnal-...324551?hash=item1ea4592547:g:pV8AAOSwgQ9V3yUW


----------



## troyinpa

Thanks for link !!


----------



## flatlander8181

covert game cams on sale now www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

baz77 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NockTurnal-...058952?hash=item2104c6cfc8:g:UjEAAOSwA4dWMTG7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nockturnal-...059238?hash=item2104c6d0e6:g:dcsAAOSwl9BWMTHo
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nockturnal-...324551?hash=item1ea4592547:g:pV8AAOSwgQ9V3yUW


I cant find it anywhere, will these fit a goldtip pro hunter?


----------



## baz77

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I cant find it anywhere, will these fit a goldtip pro hunter?


No you would need the GT version.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinM

Just saw my local walmart had tasco 3mp cameras marked to 25.00

I know nothing about them and didn't buy any so I can't help anyone on how they work but figured someone might be interested.


----------



## hunterhewi

I still have not recieved a refund from rutal king for my cancelled stick order


----------



## bnugget

If you are in the market for a muzzleloader, check your local walmart.

I saw a TC Impact for $199 and CVA Optima for $249 the other day.


----------



## hunterhewi

Picked up 5 big game gambrels 1200lb ones for $51 shipped to my doir from bowhunting outlet.com. Ordered them tuesday and they showed up 10 minutes ago! I thought $10 for a 1200lb gambrel was pretty reasonable


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas Merino Wool Parka - was $250, now $85 w/free ship

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1812731&type=product#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas Stalker extreme w/blazers. 6 for $40. .003 straightness

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home.../browse.cmd?categoryId=576415080#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## newview

optimal_max said:


> Cabelas Merino Wool Parka - was $250, now $85 w/free ship
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1812731&type=product#BVRRWidgetID


I'm not sure how a parka made of 25% wool can be called a Merino Wool Parka??


----------



## optimal_max

newview said:


> I'm not sure how a parka made of 25% wool can be called a Merino Wool Parka??


Good point. Or how they can MSRP it at $250 with that make-up.


----------



## strawcat

Dead ringer rampage 3 blade on jet.com for 24.00 use promo code 15now for extra 15 percent off


----------



## optimal_max

strawcat said:


> Dead ringer rampage 3 blade on jet.com for 24.00 use promo code 15now for extra 15 percent off


hmmm...You have to get over $40 for free ship and over $35 for the promo code to work.

However, if you get 2 packs, you CAN get them for under $40 total w/free ship. Which isn't bad at all.


----------



## strawcat

That's what I did 2 packs shipped for 39$


----------



## Burtle

midwayusa has lone wolf stands for 175ish


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> I still have not recieved a refund from rutal king for my cancelled stick order


bastages....


----------



## PAbigbear

Ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## Siouxme

I ordered the wool vest with wind shear from cabelas for 48.99$ in medium, based on reviews saying it runs big. Received it, does not fit like I wanted, returned it for the large and never heard a word. Spoke with customer service today and found out large is no longer available (although their website lists it for 39.99$). I could get a refund for around 44$ and I've got $62 in it with taxes and shipping. Turns out, if you return clothes or shoes that don't fit, you pay for shipping both ways so you are out of roughly 18$ at that point. I opted to exchange it for a Berber fleece vest and I am invested at 24$ more then retail, by the time it arrives. Be careful buying clothes online from Cabelas!


----------



## Siouxme

They still had medium and extra large for $38.99. The Berber fleece was 71.99$, if anyone is interested. I plan to wear my vest over a fleece jacket and sweatshirt after cooling down on stand. The medium wouldn't allow that, but would have worked as a layer. I'm 5'9", 190 lbs. The vest was really nice and would have been happy if it worked. It also arrives a lot darker then their website shows


----------



## xdmelarton

I ordered a millennium m100u from jet.com with the 15now promo code mentioned above. To my door for 136.00. Thanks Strawcat.


----------



## baz77

First Lite has everything on their site marked way down today.....


----------



## YooperKenny

xdmelarton said:


> I ordered a millennium m100u from jet.com with the 15now promo code mentioned above. To my door for 136.00. Thanks Strawcat.


I just did the same - Thanks!


----------



## optimal_max

xdmelarton said:


> I ordered a millennium m100u from jet.com with the 15now promo code mentioned above. To my door for 136.00. Thanks Strawcat.


Great deal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hokiehunter373

First lite Labrador on camofire. Small size only $100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coomdaddy

They have the Thirdhand bow holder on there for 12.99.


----------



## ktquinn44

midway usa has natural gear fleece pants and jackets for over 50% off. also great deals on irish setter boots!!!


----------



## optimal_max

ktquinn44 said:


> midway usa has natural gear fleece pants and jackets for over 50% off. also great deals on irish setter boots!!!


Under $100 bucks for the jacket & pant windproof set is awesome!


----------



## EJP1234

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wasp-Drone-Broadhead-100-Grain-Fixed-Blade/37201700

100 grain wasp drone $5.86... not sure if its a single broadhead or not, never seen singles before, but if 3pk thats cheap!!


----------



## joshtaylor

I found them online a few days ago for 12 dollars for a 3 pack. I bought a few packs just for the hell of it. I will be shooting Magnus for deer


----------



## BigDeer

camofire has some great deals on UA gear right now


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Wal-Mart has 20' ladder sticks on clearance for $35. Not bad. I'm waiting to see if they go down any further.


----------



## optimal_max

jet.com is out of the M50's but I found the M25 (2015 model w/chain) for $100, comes down to $83.68 with 15NOW code and wave free returns with free shipping.

https://jet.com/product/HUNTING-SOLUTIONS-HSI-M25-Hang-On-Stand/d2a0aed16e03463ea3152ac802cee5b1

It doesn't come up when you search "millennium" since it's listed under "hunting solutions"


----------



## hunterhewi

optimal_max said:


> Under $100 bucks for the jacket & pant windproof set is awesome!


Ordered a pair of bibs and waterfowl jacket for callin yotes $130 shipped!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Just saw where Menard's is selling the MUDDY life lines for $18.74.


----------



## optimal_max

Dicks has $10 off $50 with free shipping over $25. Today only. Lots of stuff on sale.


----------



## Romero14

Hopefully not many ppl buy the sticks from Walmart for $35 so they can go down to $20 like last yr lol.


----------



## dspell20

Romero14 said:


> Hopefully not many ppl buy the sticks from Walmart for $35 so they can go down to $20 like last yr lol.


Amen to that!


----------



## Burtle

Sucks the Walmarts around here don't carry any deer stands or sticks...


----------



## Fezzik

Burtle said:


> Sucks the Walmarts around here don't carry any deer stands or sticks...


last year when they went on sale, they had them for the same clearance price with free ship to store


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> First lite Labrador on camofire. Small size only $100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

EJP1234 said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Wasp-Drone-Broadhead-100-Grain-Fixed-Blade/37201700
> 
> 100 grain wasp drone $5.86... not sure if its a single broadhead or not, never seen singles before, but if 3pk thats cheap!!


Not anymore they aren't. Such a tease!


----------



## hokiehunter373

GT XT hunter 340 arrows and first lite allegheny 3XL pants are up on camofire now


----------



## pdub77

Amazon has GhostBlind Predator on sale for $142 today. No extenders, just the blind.


----------



## CBB

bump it up


----------



## Hindy30

Clearance boots at Midway including Alphaburly for $105 and Aerohead for $97.


----------



## goathillinpa

Ttt


----------



## ParkerBow

Anybody find any DSD deals. Looking for a Jake decoy


----------



## Ybuck

ParkerBow said:


> Anybody find any DSD deals. Looking for a Jake decoy


hope you find a deal, but if not don't be dissapointed. They are worth every penny when you see how effective they work.


----------



## optimal_max

Gandermountain.com has the scentblocker knockout pants and jackets at a good price. 

retail $130, sale price $70 + an extra $14 off with the 20EXTRA code, down to $56 each, free ship.

https://secure.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi jacket
https://secure.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi pant


----------



## jeff25

Tagged


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas is giving an extra 10% off select clearance. The Wooltimate line is included. code - 16WINTER


----------



## WIbowhunter

optimal_max said:


> Cabelas is giving an extra 10% off select clearance. The Wooltimate line is included. code - 16WINTER


The berber line is included in the 10% off sale as well and is on sale with free shipping on orders over $50. I'm very happy with all of the wooltimate and berber clothing I have purchased


----------



## tbrake

Local gun shop had Milinium m150 monster for 50% off. Ended up 132 with tax. Too bad they only had 3


----------



## bowhuntr22

tagging


----------



## jcchsms

It ain't Sikta or camo but Duluth Trading company, Eddie Bauer, LLbean and Columbia have been running some good sales on base layers, fleece, windproof and boots.
My hunting gear might be ugly to the deer hunter eye but I am warm and dry and critters don't mind.


----------



## twobiscuit

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UTJIZEK?keywords=gold tip&qid=1453537065&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
Pretty good deal on some good arrows


----------



## PAbigbear

optimal_max said:


> Cabelas is giving an extra 10% off select clearance. The Wooltimate line is included. code - 16WINTER


They had wooltimate outfits in sale for $67.99 per piece around Christmas.


----------



## flatlander8181

Spartan Gocam cameras on sale. enter code GOCAM http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/hco-spartan-gocam-wireless-trail-cameras/


----------



## flatlander8181

Also TACTACAM Cameras get 15% off with code TACTACAM @ www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## Buc5084

Ttt


----------



## rhs341




----------



## Duckman89

Is jet still running their promo deal on mu100


----------



## xdmelarton

The code should still work but I have not seen the m100u on there for 160.00 less 15% and free shipping. For 136.00 it was at my house in 2 days. The pic showed the older model but I received the newer one.


----------



## optimal_max

Duckman89 said:


> Is jet still running their promo deal on mu100


They are out of that model, but have some other good ones with the same 15% deal. Just search "hang on" on the site.


----------



## Duckman89

Rats really want the 100 and jet was the cheapest I'd found


----------



## YooperKenny

Duckman89 said:


> Rats really want the 100 and jet was the cheapest I'd found


Rogers Sporting Goods has m100u for $179 with free shipping....not as cheap as Jet but might be the best alternative....


----------



## MUDRUNNER

Wal-Mart.com has the Big Game Prodigy hang on stand for $69. Not sure if it's worth a crap but thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Duckman89

YooperKenny said:


> Rogers Sporting Goods has m100u for $179 with free shipping....not as cheap as Jet but might be the best alternative....


Seen this as well maybe my only option . Everybody is selling it for 200 plus


----------



## hokiehunter373

A lot of Sitka on camofire right now


----------



## Romero14

Ttt


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## big buddha

dickssportinggoods.com Primos WorkHorse Trail Cam for $39.95, normally $99.95


----------



## Curtdawg88

Cabelas has Scentblocker Protec HD for $63.99 per piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7

Any body know of and CX maxima hunters on sale anywhere?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 125coues

btt


----------



## 0321Tony

Winston_7 said:


> Any body know of and CX maxima hunters on sale anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I found some on eBay for 125$ per dozen unfletched 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Bushnell 5mp trail cam - Retail $170 - sale $39.99 (refurb)

http://www.natchezss.com/demo-bushnell-5mp-land-cam-grey-with-night-vision.html


----------



## big buddha

0321Tony said:


> I found some on eBay for 125$ per dozen unfletched
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Ditto, found same deal. Just arrived the other day.


----------



## backstraps01

optimal_max said:


> They are out of that model, but have some other good ones with the same 15% deal. Just search "hang on" on the site.


I have a new m100u in the classifieds.... new in the box with everything that came with it. I opened the box, and just dont think I will like it. I am used to using a lot smaller stands (Assault)

Here is the classifieds link:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3502113


----------



## BigLoo8

Dicks Sporting goods here has 5 gallon Scentblocker scent spray jugs on sale for $4.50, normally $29.99.


----------



## ChuckA84

GWS/Prohunter has everything 25% off and free shipping also I believe on their website. 

They used to make the afterburn/tgb lighted nocks until nockturnal got a patent, but they still make the practice nocks that are the same fit and weigh 20 grains each so they are a good nock for those who use nockturnals or other nockturnal clones. I just ordered 3 packs (6 nocks per pack) and it was $15.73 total.


----------



## d_rek

Tons of Core4Element stuff on camofire.com today. Completed my turkey hunting outfit... now just need May to get here!


----------



## optimal_max

Bowhunterssuperstore (yeah, them...I know.) has tons of arrow wraps on sale for regular and nano arrows. 

Most are $.75 - $1.50 and Code BL5 is an extra 5% off

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/bargain-liquidations-c-38.html


----------



## S&S Archery rob

We still have plenty of good deals on First Lite gear. And a few Eberlestock packs that came in as returns.

http://www.sandsarchery.com/Clearance-Gear-s/127.htm


----------



## BGagner

optimal_max said:


> Bowhunterssuperstore (yeah, them...I know.) has tons of arrow wraps on sale for regular and nano arrows.
> 
> Most are $.75 - $1.50 and Code BL5 is an extra 5% off
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/bargain-liquidations-c-38.html


Good looking out! I picked up two 12-pk of Bohning wraps ($2.50 a piece) and scale ($10) for $20 after shipping. Pretty solid deal for a couple of items I couldn't pass up


----------



## Charman03

MUDRUNNER said:


> Wal-Mart.com has the Big Game Prodigy hang on stand for $69. Not sure if it's worth a crap but thinking about picking one up.


Anyone notice Walmart hasn't been dumping their stands and stick cheap like prior years?


----------



## erniepower

I've been waiting

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Charman03 said:


> Anyone notice Walmart hasn't been dumping their stands and stick cheap like prior years?


No chit, I noticed the same. I figure it has to happen eventually though. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Romero14

Yep I'm waiting on that Walmart deal too


----------



## BGagner

Anyone notice any good sales on single man ladder stands yet? I've been scouring different sites and so far no luck


----------



## JXiong

sub


----------



## Twitch

Icebreakers merino sale 50% off

http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...earch&ds_e_device=c&ds_e_network=g&ds_url_v=2


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

BGagner said:


> Anyone notice any good sales on single man ladder stands yet? I've been scouring different sites and so far no luck


I found some last year after the season at Big R Store and Dunham's. I actually talked the people in Sporting Goods and made them an offer on some 22 foot Big Dog Lancer Extreme ladder stands. (Don't be afraid to ask for a deal. The worst that can happen is that they say no.) I believe they normally sell for $174.99 and I got them for $104.99. Once I got them at Big R for that price I went to Dunham's and showed them my receipt and they matched it. I got 9 of them all together and saved $630 in the process. Not bad. And, I really like the stands. Normally, ladders are not tall enough in my opinion. These 22 footers are awesome.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Here is a great tip. I googled "buying gift cards on line" and found a website called raise.com. You can buy gift cards at a reduced price. I saw Bass Pro, Cabela's and Dick's cards on there. One card I saw for Bass Pro was $425 for a $500 card. You save $75 and get to "spend" $500 at Bass Pro. They have gift cards in all amounts. If you are going to be shopping there anyway you might as well save some money in the process. Every dollar counts.


----------



## hokiehunter373

HNTRDAN said:


> Here is a great tip. I googled "buying gift cards on line" and found a website called raise.com. You can buy gift cards at a reduced price. I saw Bass Pro, Cabela's and Dick's cards on there. One card I saw for Bass Pro was $425 for a $500 card. You save $75 and get to "spend" $500 at Bass Pro. They have gift cards in all amounts. If you are going to be shopping there anyway you might as well save some money in the process. Every dollar counts.


Yeah that's a great website. I just used it for dicks. Just make sure you pay attention to the details. A lot of them you can only use online or some you can only use in the store so make sure that works for you


----------



## BGagner

HNTRDAN said:


> I found some last year after the season at Big R Store and Dunham's. I actually talked the people in Sporting Goods and made them an offer on some 22 foot Big Dog Lancer Extreme ladder stands. (Don't be afraid to ask for a deal. The worst that can happen is that they say no.) I believe they normally sell for $174.99 and I got them for $104.99. Once I got them at Big R for that price I went to Dunham's and showed them my receipt and they matched it. I got 9 of them all together and saved $630 in the process. Not bad. And, I really like the stands. Normally, ladders are not tall enough in my opinion. These 22 footers are awesome.


I appreciate the heads up man; good to know. I don't have either of those stores near me, but I'll do some online checking and see where their locations are at. Maybe I can find one near a relative that can snag a couple when they go on sale if I can't get there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djmann

Anybody know of any first lite deals?

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

First lite was having 40% there realtree stuff 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

djmann said:


> Anybody know of any first lite deals?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


Midway still has a huge amount of first lite 50% off


----------



## ParkerBow

Anyone see any cheap hen decoys?


----------



## optimal_max

ttt


----------



## madman350

HNTRDAN said:


> I found some last year after the season at Big R Store and Dunham's. I actually talked the people in Sporting Goods and made them an offer on some 22 foot Big Dog Lancer Extreme ladder stands. (Don't be afraid to ask for a deal. The worst that can happen is that they say no.) I believe they normally sell for $174.99 and I got them for $104.99. Once I got them at Big R for that price I went to Dunham's and showed them my receipt and they matched it. I got 9 of them all together and saved $630 in the process. Not bad. And, I really like the stands. Normally, ladders are not tall enough in my opinion. These 22 footers are awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3757994


Any xtra difficulty in standing the 22 footer up in the woods vs a 15-16'? Also , are you able to stand a 22' stand with no help or is it a two man job?


----------



## cypert2

I've got a couple of 21' Hawk stands and, at least for me, it's definitely a two man job.


----------



## woodslife

Great deals on first lite baselayers
http://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## MW66

Just bought a pair of Vortex Diamondback binoculars, 10x42 at MidwayUSA for $129.99 and free shipping. The lowest I've seen them on eBay is $168.00. Other sizes are on sale too.


----------



## ParkerBow

I don't believe they carry much for hunting but Sports Authority is having 25% all purchases till 2PM


----------



## SFCSNOW

Anyone finding any online deals on 18'+ ladder stands? I waiting too long to order during after Christmas sales.


----------



## flatlander8181

Pre Season Frigid Forage Seed Sale. www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

madman350 said:


> Any xtra difficulty in standing the 22 footer up in the woods vs a 15-16'? Also , are you able to stand a 22' stand with no help or is it a two man job?


Definitely a 2 or 3 man job. And, I always use the Tree Stand UP Assist stakes. Google them if you aren't familiar with them. I just saw them last week on sale at Gander Mtn for $9!


----------



## dt5150

local walmart..

ameristep dominator blind- $37, bought 2
hawk extendable bow hanger- $4.50, bought 2
gerber bone saw- $6.50, bought 1

they also had 2 blade rage heads for $15, nap shockwaves for $7.50, and bunch of other little odds and ends for cheap.


----------



## Kevin70

Which Walmart were you at? Im heading up to Wolfeboro next weekend for the Ice Derby. Did they have any other of the blinds left?



dt5150 said:


> local walmart..
> 
> ameristep dominator blind- $37, bought 2
> hawk extendable bow hanger- $4.50, bought 2
> gerber bone saw- $6.50, bought 1
> 
> they also had 2 blade rage heads for $15, nap shockwaves for $7.50, and bunch of other little odds and ends for cheap.


----------



## AZ Bull

Sitka Shooter gloves, Turkey decoys, Moultrie Cameras and Backpack stoves at Camofire today


----------



## dt5150

Kevin70 said:


> Which Walmart were you at? Im heading up to Wolfeboro next weekend for the Ice Derby. Did they have any other of the blinds left?


gilford walmart. they had one ameristep backwoods blind left. i bought the last 2 dominators. they had a bunch of eskimo pop up blinds, $168.


----------



## hokiehunter373

dt5150 said:


> local walmart..
> 
> ameristep dominator blind- $37, bought 2
> hawk extendable bow hanger- $4.50, bought 2
> gerber bone saw- $6.50, bought 1
> 
> they also had 2 blade rage heads for $15, nap shockwaves for $7.50, and bunch of other little odds and ends for cheap.


heck of a deal for that hawk hanger


----------



## dt5150

yup. have one already but it never hurts to have more.


----------



## Charman03

Any climbing sticks on sale at Walmart?


----------



## Charman03

Charman03 said:


> Any climbing sticks on sale at Walmart?


Just ran over at lunch and picked up an ameristep hang on for $18


----------



## BigLoo8

Covert MP8s on Amazon for 79.99.


----------



## The Phantom

Local Stihl dealer has 15% off through the end of Feb. That will save me $88.35 off of an MS 391 w/ 20 inch bar.


----------



## AZ Bull

Blackl Ovis has 20-25% off Sitka and Firstlite. Plus free shipping!


----------



## ParkerBow

Any deals on block style targets. Need something nice for the garage


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Charman03 said:


> Any climbing sticks on sale at Walmart?


20 foot ladder sticks are $35 at our Walmart...


----------



## Charman03

HNTRDAN said:


> 20 foot ladder sticks are $35 at our Walmart...


Same here. I did get 1 set, but waiting on further reduction until I pounce on more. I was pretty pumped I got the ameristep hang-on display model for 18


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Natchez has Primos Proof Cam 02's for $74.99 Ea when buying two, or $79.99 Ea when buying individually. Found free shipping coupon code on Retailmenot as well. Nice little cams!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Charman03 said:


> Same here. I did get 1 set, but waiting on further reduction until I pounce on more. I was pretty pumped I got the ameristep hang-on display model for 18


Yes, I have been checking every day or two hoping they will go lower even though $35 is not bad.


----------



## Charman03

HNTRDAN said:


> Yes, I have been checking every day or two hoping they will go lower even though $35 is not bad.


They have been holding tight this year but won't last forever. Pretty soon they will need to dump all that stuff to make room.


----------



## rccordrey

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/288318/covert-mpe6-infrared-game-camera-6-mp-brown


----------



## chbarnha

I got 5 big game prodigys at walmart today for 35 dollars a piece. Pretty sure that had it mismarked but I got every one they had.


----------



## Charman03

chbarnha said:


> I got 5 big game prodigys at walmart today for 35 dollars a piece. Pretty sure that had it mismarked but I got every one they had.


Good find


----------



## rakbowhunter

Jet.com has Browning Darks Ops trail cams for 118$ a piece. Using promo code SHOP15, you can get them down to 99$. They are the newer models too.... BTC-6HD. Any order over 30$ is free shipping as well.


----------



## tjohnson53

Any online deals on hang-ons? None of my local stores have any


----------



## Red Eye 81

rakbowhunter said:


> Jet.com has Browning Darks Ops trail cams for 118$ a piece. Using promo code SHOP15, you can get them down to 99$. They are the newer models too.... BTC-6HD. Any order over 30$ is free shipping as well.


Thanks for posting this. Under 98.00 for a Dark ops is a pretty good deal.


----------



## rakbowhunter

The more you buy, the more you save....to a point. If you buy 2 or 3 it goes down to 93/94$ a piece. Once you get to 4 though it goes back up to 96$ because the coupon maxes out at 50$. It is by far the best deal Ive found for them. According to the description, they are indeed the 2015 models...although I think I would contact them just to make sure.


----------



## goathillinpa

Ttt


----------



## dt5150

$25

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand/36545659


----------



## baz77

Climbing stick is 25$ also 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


----------



## AntlerInsane

baz77 said:


> Climbing stick is 25$ also
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n


Thanks for the heads up. Just bought some myself.


----------



## Kris87

Thanks for the walmart link. The 20ft sticks are $25 also. I passed on the ameristep lockon and picked up the Big Game Prodigy which was still only $49. Its a good, comfortable stand for $49.


----------



## Winston_7

Deer decoys anywhere?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart

dt5150 said:


> $25
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Treestand/36545659


I went to this link and found the BG Prodigy for $49 and added a screw-in bow holder to get it over the $50 mark for free shipping. Should be here the end of next week, which is of course fine as we are 7 months out from season opener. LOL From what I can tell, the Muddy Prodigy and BG are about the same and much more expensive. Great price......although not as good as the fellow who found them in his local store for $35.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Primos Easy Cam IR LED 5MP Game or Trail Camera Black.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/141856928687?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Burtle

baz77 said:


> Climbing stick is 25$ also
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n





bought two, thanks!


----------



## opossum

Walmart again, Big Game Prodigy stand with the nice seat for $49.00 on line. I've been watching the last 2 packs of Wasp Drone broad heads for weeks and yesterday they were $15.00. I scooped them up, really nice heads! The stand is really nice foot rest and seat lifts up.


----------



## big buddha

Walmart also has Ameristep hang on for $25, as well as Ameristep 20' steps for $25. Picked them both up for $50 today.


----------



## the g1

Burtle said:


> bought two, thanks!


Ordered 6

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the g1

the g1 said:


> Ordered 6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had to order 6 of those cheap stands also. These will be great for high risk public land spots. I am a little concerned about the platform size, but for 25$ I will just weld a little foot bar on. Thanks for a heads up on a good deal guys.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Smokin deal on Rocky Cornstalkers from a couple of eBay vendors.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/InStock-Rocky...Tex-WP-Hunting-Boots-/141913333866?nav=SEARCH. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/InStock-Rocky...unting-Boots-RKYS085-/391377437009?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jdk81

Ordered 4 sticks and 3 stands for around $210. Can't beat that!!


----------



## CBB

I grabbed 2 of the Walmart sticks. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DTK1

Dicks has Muck Fieldblazer boots $149 for $89 free shipping


----------



## sleeperls

Got the prodigy and ameristep sticks thanks


----------



## JustinM

what's everyone's take on that easy cam? waste?


----------



## 270Bowman

Just picked up three sets of the Ameristep sticks. Thanks.


----------



## AntlerInsane

JustinM said:


> what's everyone's take on that easy cam? waste?


I bought a couple off eBay for $30 each. Its a no frills can but it seems to work quite well actually. I 've paid more and got less with other cams.


----------



## stoant27

270Bowman said:


> Just picked up three sets of the Ameristep sticks. Thanks.


Last year around this time my local store had them for around $14 each. I got all 6 they had. 120 Feet of climbing sticks for $84. I feel like if they had the same deal I'm going to grab them all again! I'll soon have more stick sets than trees!


----------



## bejayze

baz77 said:


> Climbing stick is 25$ also
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n



Looks like they bumped up the prices today


----------



## Charman03

bejayze said:


> Looks like they bumped up the prices today


Looks like they did. Glad I got a set. I actually got the demo model in the store for $18 last week


----------



## stillrunnin

Dam I don't check for a few days and miss out


----------



## flatlander8181

Browning 2015 Strike Force HD's on sale www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## BigBrian

They are good sticks, bought 8 or so pairs last year. Only thing we don't like is that they are alternate steps and leave a larger step at the joints. For the price, you can't beat them though. We still have a couple in the shed but like the ones at Dicks when they go on sale. It we look at the right times we can get them for $40 but its only a weekend or two a year.


----------



## finnley31

flatlander8181 said:


> Browning 2015 Strike Force HD's on sale www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


Thanks! Just placed my order. I've had one in my Amazon cart for a while and this made me pull the trigger.


----------



## air rn

Amristep 15' ladder stands 44 bucks on sportmans guide. Bought 7 and had free shipping pretty good deal.


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## MUDRUNNER

Has everyone gotten their orders from the Wal Mart sale last week? I ordered the $49 Big Game Prodigy last Friday and had it shipped to the store. It was supposed to be there on Tuesday, then got an e-mail saying it was delayed and will be there Thursday. Got another e-mail yesterday that now says March 11th. I checked the website and it says they are out of stock. Grrr. Man I hate Wal Mart.


----------



## Kris87

I got my two Prodigy stands yesterday, along with some of the screw in steps I bought. Both sets of my 20 ft sticks are still on the way.


----------



## rhs341

MUDRUNNER said:


> Has everyone gotten their orders from the Wal Mart sale last week? I ordered the $49 Big Game Prodigy last Friday and had it shipped to the store. It was supposed to be there on Tuesday, then got an e-mail saying it was delayed and will be there Thursday. Got another e-mail yesterday that now says March 11th. I checked the website and it says they are out of stock. Grrr. Man I hate Wal Mart.


2 sticks and 2 stands delivered by Fedex to front door last Friday....


----------



## Curtdawg88

Rogers Sporting Goods has the Millennium M-100U on sale for $159.99 and the M-150U for $219.99 among other discounted tree stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze

MUDRUNNER said:


> Has everyone gotten their orders from the Wal Mart sale last week? I ordered the $49 Big Game Prodigy last Friday and had it shipped to the store. It was supposed to be there on Tuesday, then got an e-mail saying it was delayed and will be there Thursday. Got another e-mail yesterday that now says March 11th. I checked the website and it says they are out of stock. Grrr. Man I hate Wal Mart.



Had mine shipped to my local walmart, got an email yesterday saying it was in, will pick up later today.


----------



## Charman03

Got my sticks a few days ago, got the stand today and another small item still on its way.


----------



## Alaska at heart

MUDRUNNER said:


> Has everyone gotten their orders from the Wal Mart sale last week? I ordered the $49 Big Game Prodigy last Friday and had it shipped to the store. It was supposed to be there on Tuesday, then got an e-mail saying it was delayed and will be there Thursday. Got another e-mail yesterday that now says March 11th. I checked the website and it says they are out of stock. Grrr. Man I hate Wal Mart.


I ordered a Prodigy stand from Walmart online a week ago and it arrived on Wednesday 3/2......a couple days ahead of their projected deliver date. For those who have gotten them, how did you mount the tree brace on the rear of the stand (plate with teeth)? The photo in the manual doesn't show if the teeth should be up towards the seat or downward towards the platform???


----------



## Franklin7x57

Alaska at heart said:


> I ordered a Prodigy stand from Walmart online a week ago and it arrived on Wednesday 3/2......a couple days ahead of their projected deliver date. For those who have gotten them, how did you mount the tree brace on the rear of the stand (plate with teeth)? The photo in the manual doesn't show if the teeth should be up towards the seat or downward towards the platform???


I mounted mine up, I agree instructions are lacking. If locks up good to the tree.


----------



## Winston_7

MUDRUNNER said:


> Has everyone gotten their orders from the Wal Mart sale last week? I ordered the $49 Big Game Prodigy last Friday and had it shipped to the store. It was supposed to be there on Tuesday, then got an e-mail saying it was delayed and will be there Thursday. Got another e-mail yesterday that now says March 11th. I checked the website and it says they are out of stock. Grrr. Man I hate Wal Mart.


I just got mine today, ordered last sunday.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JCHUNTER

Thanks Curtdawg. I ordered one of those Millennium's from Rodger's.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebelroot

got my two sticks from walmart on wed weren't supposed to be delivered untill the 8th


----------



## tjohnson53

For those that bought the Ameristep stands, have you noticed that cables being to short? Hard to tell from the image, but the stabilizer post has a significant tilt to it. Any thoughts?


----------



## stillrunnin

Strap it to a tree then stand on it stand will be level


----------



## tjohnson53

stillrunnin said:


> Strap it to a tree then stand on it stand will be level


So you're saying it should be that way when sitting on a flat surface, but when it's in a tree it will be level?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Correct, when u stand on it, your weight will pull the slack out of the cables.


----------



## Winston_7

tjohnson53 said:


> View attachment 3916673
> 
> For those that bought the Ameristep stands, have you noticed that cables being to short? Hard to tell from the image, but the stabilizer post has a significant tilt to it. Any thoughts?


Just got mine yesterday. Like he said above, yes, when you put it in a tree it's level. I took mine out yesterday to try it and it is.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eda

Buckem said:


> Check out some of these deals on Cabelas clothes and $5 shipping http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


nice.


----------



## eda

$100 off on top of the demo PRIME HD binos. Coupon code "PRIME". Really good deal. I bought mine new for $619 a few years ago

http://www.zen-ray.com/shop/demo/prime-hd-1042-demo.html


----------



## stillrunnin

Ttt


----------



## BigBrian

That stand will level out when you put weight on it. If you want, stop on the platform and pull up on the seat and you will be able to stretch it a bit. Common with these stands.


----------



## tyepsu

This morning after working for a few hours, I decided to run by Dicks because I had received a coupon good for $10 off a $50 purchase . I just wanted to see if they had any decent deals on hunting gear. I was browsing the trail cameras and noticed they had the Browning Spec Ops full HD that included batteries and a 8 gb SD card marked $99.97, however the tag was for a Primos Truth Cam. I asked the guy working what the price was. He scanned the bar code and said $149.97 , but he would honor the $99.97 price, since it was their mistake. I also got to use my $10 off coupon, so I got the camera for $89.97 plus tax.


----------



## BigDuce

Last year I made out like a bandit! 
Carbon Express arrows at Wally world for 1.25 ea. clearance blowout with one day only sale and coupon! 
PSE bow Ebay find for 1.17! 
PSE sight, rest, quiver accessory kit 80% off on Ebay. 

This year, PSE D-loops 50& off and Pine ridge nitro buttons 75% off at Cabelas,....not a windfall so far....


----------



## stillrunnin

Same here


----------



## stillrunnin

Ttttttt


----------



## Alaska at heart

We finally got a warm-up here in west MI, so I took the Big Game Prodigy stand I got last week from Walmart online clearance outside to try out. I posted previously about not having a good photo in their manual for mounting the tree brace and immediately sent them an email......which has remained unanswered.....:thumbs_do So I took the advice of Franklin7x57 to mount it upward and tried it at about 3' above the ground on a backyard tree. It is a beast of a stand in terms of size and weight, but once it is on the tree it settled in very solidly and man is it comfy with the nylon seat and big platform.


----------



## stillrunnin

They are only 15 lbs the lightest of my big platform hangons


----------



## Alaska at heart

stillrunnin said:


> They are only 15 lbs the lightest of my big platform hangons


If you were referencing my post about the Prodigy, the box states the weight at 24# and I would heartily agree with that rating. There is not that much cardboard to make up 9# of weight. :wink:


----------



## flatlander8181

Good Deal on Big And Beasty Seed 8.5lbs bags and free shipping www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

I received my Ameristep tree stands today from Walmart. Great deal. I got 4 of the 20' ladder sticks and 4 of the hang-on stands for $25 each, with free shipping! 

The only negative and it's really not a big deal, but they packed the tree stands in 4 separate boxes that were huge. Literally all 4 stands could have fit in one box, but I'm sure it was a weight issue. Seems silly to put a boxed tree stand in a bigger box and ship it. I would have much rather they just slapped a shipping label on the box the stand came in. Oh well. I'm still very happy with the great deal.


----------



## gjs4

Wish those darn sticks were still $25. Always miss em by a day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7

Just got to play with the stand from wally world tonight and seems to be great!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillrunnin

gjs4 said:


> Wish those darn sticks were still $25. Always miss em by a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here a decent chance they will be on sale again


----------



## hookedonbow

any more sales?


----------



## Alaska at heart

Alaska at heart said:


> We finally got a warm-up here in west MI, so I took the Big Game Prodigy stand I got last week from Walmart online clearance outside to try out. I posted previously about not having a good photo in their manual for mounting the tree brace and immediately sent them an email......which has remained unanswered.....:thumbs_do So I took the advice of Franklin7x57 to mount it upward and tried it at about 3' above the ground on a backyard tree. It is a beast of a stand in terms of size and weight, but once it is on the tree it settled in very solidly and man is it comfy with the nylon seat and big platform.


Just as a follow-up. I finally heard back from Walmart's Primalvantage today via email about the proper mounting of the "tree brace". The gal who replied said she had to do some inquiry and it is indeed mounted upward. Good thing because that is how I (and another fellow) mounted it and it seemed to work just fine. Now I seem to be on Walmart's continual email updates and am watching to see if a couple things I would like to add for the 2016 season eventually go on sale.......

By the way.......the box states that it weighs 24#........which is pretty stout. Not a "run and gun" type stand by any means. However I have a spot where I can set up a stand in September and expect it to be there the end of December and that isn't too bad for a one shot deal for the season.


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## Romero14

Ttt


----------



## gjs4

stillrunnin said:


> Same here a decent chance they will be on sale again


Will someone please pm me when they are? I'm after 10 sets or so


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Hunter Safety System Camo X-1 Bowhunter Harness..... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hunter-Sa...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

Hunter Safety System Reflective Lifeline System 3 Pack.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hunter-Safe...349501?hash=item4afa9fb13d:g:AqQAAOSwP~tW1lfn


----------



## mikemkd

Millennium Treestands G100 Blind Chair New accounts get 15% off with 15now code no tax/shipping. I received mine already, very nice for under $150 https://jet.com/product/Millennium-Treestands-Blind-Chair/2df06531442f48d48840951ea6bfb4d5


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Muzzy 3 blade 100 Grain Broadheads.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/191284874692?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Muzzy 4-Blade 100 Grain Broadheads.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/191293381515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## stillrunnin

Ttt


----------



## stillrunnin

Anyone


----------



## pops423

HNTRDAN said:


> I received my Ameristep tree stands today from Walmart. Great deal. I got 4 of the 20' ladder sticks and 4 of the hang-on stands for $25 each, with free shipping!
> 
> The only negative and it's really not a big deal, but they packed the tree stands in 4 separate boxes that were huge. Literally all 4 stands could have fit in one box, but I'm sure it was a weight issue. Seems silly to put a boxed tree stand in a bigger box and ship it. I would have much rather they just slapped a shipping label on the box the stand came in. Oh well. I'm still very happy with the great deal.


Got myself a set as well. Wish I would have ordered more. Last I looked they were back up to $40.00 a set


----------



## bowhunter19

pops423 said:


> Got myself a set as well. Wish I would have ordered more. Last I looked they were back up to $40.00 a set


Wish I would have got more as well should have got a couple extra and left um in the basement or garage till I needed them for that price.


----------



## Buschwacker

The Cabelas in Thornton has their ACComplice arrows for $87 a dz shaft only in 390 as of March 14.


----------



## Coon23

bump


----------



## flatlander8181

FYI The 2016 Browning Cameras are out. www.wallhangerfoodplots.com has some in stock and has a coupon code (16BR10) Good till March 26th I think for 10 Bucks off on elite and platinum models


----------



## erniepower

Dvor has pelican coolers at a great discount. I just ordered two 150 qt coolers for $825 shipped

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

I found some Primos Double Bull Deluxe blinds for $264 shipped, no tax. Is that a good deal? Been thinking of picking up a new blind.


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## NinjaHood

Cabelas has a Muddy Colbalt Climber for $129 (Original $209).


----------



## stillrunnin

Nice


----------



## CaptainClutch

Picked up some Wasp Drone broadheads 1/2 off at my local walmart...has to be the most accurate,quite,and sharp fixed head i've ever shot! Would recommend checking around for them! I'm thinking about getting the final pack..would be my third:shade:


----------



## flatlander8181

FYI The 2016 Browning Cameras are out. www.wallhangerfoodplots.com has some in stock and has a coupon code (16BR10) Good till March 26th I think for 10 Bucks off on elite and platinum models

16GB SD Card is included


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## dra710

Hot deal on Primos Google Stop hen or jake...$30

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...70706&cp=2460170.50628776&categoryId=93171496

$30 Nice deke for the price


----------



## Honolua

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Timber

If anyone has big feet like I do (size 14), Amazon has Irish Setter Rutmaster 2.0 1200 gram boots for $86. Only in size 14 though. Weird. For that price, I'll give them a go. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## stillrunnin

Anymore they are prob close to done


----------



## xdmelarton

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/26...=pe_weekly-_-hotbuy-_-irish_setter-_-20160401


----------



## wallman132

16' Browning Strike Force Not sure how long. http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/browning-cameras/


----------



## rhs341




----------



## gutshotem

Gander Mountain has free shipping over $50 and $20 off $100 for the next two days if you can find something that isn't already insanely overpriced.


----------



## dra710

Dicks has Ameristep Doghouse Ground blinds for $50... not bad deal for the price

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f...Group_FlashSale_R2_C4_Upto50OffHuntingOutdoor


----------



## cooperjd

some beestinger stabs on camofire right now


----------



## hokiehunter373

TON of Sitka on camofire 40% off


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Gold Tip XT Hunter Shafts - 1 dozen $59.99.....http://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## tbrake

Primos easy cam 15$ on eBay. Had them for 10$ earlier. Can only buy 1 per account. I have ordered 5 of them now. Seems a little fishy to me, make sure to use PayPal. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Primos-Easy-C...l-Camera-Black-63051-/231929989412?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Fezzik

tbrake said:


> Primos easy cam 15$ on eBay. Had them for 10$ earlier. Can only buy 1 per account. I have ordered 5 of them now. Seems a little fishy to me, make sure to use PayPal. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Primos-Easy-C...l-Camera-Black-63051-/231929989412?nav=SEARCH


sold out, and yes that was a very sketchy ebay ad


----------



## opg

I bought a Mr. Heater portable buddy today from my local walmart for 25.00, normally 80.00


----------



## Fezzik

opg said:


> I bought a Mr. Heater portable buddy today from my local walmart for 25.00, normally 80.00


use this link to find available stock in your area
http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker
item number is 20450314


----------



## ChuckA84

Fezzik said:


> use this link to find available stock in your area
> http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker
> item number is 20450314


Thats the little buddy...the portable buddy is 16622306


----------



## fisherhahn

tbrake said:


> Primos easy cam 15$ on eBay. Had them for 10$ earlier. Can only buy 1 per account. I have ordered 5 of them now. Seems a little fishy to me, make sure to use PayPal. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Primos-Easy-C...l-Camera-Black-63051-/231929989412?nav=SEARCH


Just got one. For 15 will use on on public land. Probably take a month to get from China... But fine with me


----------



## Rev44

Looks like they are 29.00 now

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dabuh

I just got this from the Primos camera for 15$


> We’re writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have accessed the seller’s account to list this item. The item has been removed from the site, and the transaction was cancelled. We ask that you take the following precautions:
> 
> - If you already paid for the item, you may be protected by eBay. Open a request with the Resolution Center and choose, "I bought an item. I haven't received it yet." You can access the Resolution Center by visiting:
> http://resolutioncenter.ebay.com
> 
> - If the transaction doesn't qualify for eBay’s protection, please immediately contact the payment service used to request a refund.
> 
> - If you haven't paid for your item, consider this transaction canceled and do not send payment.
> 
> In this situation, your account wasn't accessed by the third party involved. At eBay, we take a number of steps to help ensure the security of your account. Learn more about protecting your account at:
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/account/protecting.html


----------



## fisherhahn

I got the same email. Then the next day I got one that said the item has been shipped. Going to give it until the estimated delivery date before trying to get my $$$ back.


----------



## ChuckA84

fisherhahn said:


> I got the same email. Then the next day I got one that said the item has been shipped. Going to give it until the estimated delivery date before trying to get my $$$ back.


When is the estimated delivery date? That email saying it has been shipped may just be part of their scam to prevent you from filing a dispute. Once they hit 21 days then they can actually withdraw the paypal payments they received even if you havent received the cam yet.


----------



## dabuh

If its an established seller they can actually withdraw sooner than 21 days. It doesn't take much to become "established"... I think the person I bought from only had a rating of 5 which wouldn't be but I don't know who anyone else purchased from.
Anyway I got my money back today so I am not to worried.


----------



## KSQ2

Tag


----------



## fisherhahn

The est delivery date was May 9 just a few more days. Gunna chance it and wait til then even though I know it's a scam...


----------



## flatlander8181

16' Browning Cameras on sale this weekend www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## kfilament

Camofire has the SpiderWire Safety Lines (similar to HSS Life Line) on sale, 3 pack for $54 + shipping. Not a bad deal, especially if you are needing to outfit quite a few stands.


----------



## fisherhahn

Update to 15$ eBay trail cam. Just had to send a message to the seller and had my money back the next day...


----------



## Fezzik

Cabelas $20 off $100 code (must enter email @ cabelas.com to receive code)


----------



## hokiehunter373

First lite 20% off for 48 hours starting at midnight


----------



## stratton2002

any new deals ??


----------



## Fezzik

stratton2002 said:


> any new deals ??


Midway is running 43% off certain first lite pieces


----------



## dmason3

Some pieces of Sitka on camofire right now. I think it's the jet stream vest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coon23

Bump


----------



## V-TRAIN

kuiu is having a sale memorial day


----------



## ake314

My local Academy had a bunch of clearance items in the archery section including 50% all lumenoks.


----------



## ParkerBow

I would think and hope Memorial day weekend will bring out some good sales


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## lakertown24

Hoping first lite has some good deals again


----------



## flatlander8181

15% off 16' Browning Cameras this weekend www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## goathillinpa

KUIU is having a sale this weekend.


----------



## Kris87

Kryptek gear is on sale at sports authority online. About 30% off or more.


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## baz77

jet.com has the double bull deluxe blind for 245$ shipped just have to use the 15% off code on the main page.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger

For those who have a Cabelas near them, they are having an extra 50% and 40% off certain marked items in the Bargain Cave....


----------



## Fezzik

Ttt


----------



## Fezzik

Rage replacement blades 50% off at cabelas 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/RAGE...edium=AFF&utm_source=35987&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## hawkdriver55

Found these today at Spartanburg SC Academy Sports. Sorry but my phone turns them side ways.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

hawkdriver55 said:


> Found these today at Spartanburg SC Academy Sports. Sorry but my phone turns them side ways.


Jeeze I'd snatch those killzones up if I could :/


----------



## Fezzik

Ttt


----------



## Fezzik

I'm hoping to grab some cheap stands before the season starts so post them if you find them, thanks


----------



## kfilament

Fezzik said:


> I'm hoping to grab some cheap stands before the season starts so post them if you find them, thanks


Same. I got a few last year post-season but need two more good ladder's for bow hunting specifically. Meaning, ones that have the full platform and a flip up seat are preferable. I have been stopping by every Academy/Sports Authority/etc store I see when traveling, nothing good yet.


----------



## BigBrian

Fezzik said:


> I'm hoping to grab some cheap stands before the season starts so post them if you find them, thanks


It's getting close to the stock up for hunting season at most stores so it might be tough to find a good deal. I'd check out Ebay or Sportsman's guide. There are a few sellers on eBay that have some decent prices.


----------



## hokiehunter373

If you're a small or a medium there are some AMAZING deals on midwayusa for firstlite stuff


----------



## ksgoosekillr

hokiehunter373 said:


> If you're a small or a medium there are some AMAZING deals on midwayusa for firstlite stuff


damn the genetics


----------



## Squirrel

I thought someone might be interested. Even ignoring the Scent Blocker they would be cheap camo. It is today only.

Cargo Pants $26.24:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...60170.65624696.101839616&categoryId=102518226

T-shirt $12.99:
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...&recid=Product_PageElement_product1_rr_1_1356


----------



## 25ft-up

The leupold 650 rangefinder is on sale for 199.99 at cabelas 4th of july sale. I was looking there for lacrosse alphaburly side zip 1000gr boots, but they don't carry them.


----------



## jace

found that 10lb ameristep stand at walmart for 85$, marked down from 129$, taylorsville, nc


----------



## optimal_max

eders.com is clearancing out 3-packs of Slick trick Mags @ 17.50 per pack.

http://www.eders.com/slick-trick-mag-broadhead-100-gr-3-pk.html


----------



## hawkdriver55

Dick's sporting goods in Greenville SC........Primus EASY CAM $39.99 normally $99 (5MP digital)


----------



## mgaspari

hawkdriver55 said:


> Dick's sporting goods in Greenville SC........Primus EASY CAM $39.99 normally $99 (5MP digital)


Must be nation wide, saw the same at dicks in Ohio


----------



## jandrey

mgaspari said:


> Must be nation wide, saw the same at dicks in Ohio


Has anyone used these cameras?


----------



## Gamover06

hawkdriver55 said:


> Dick's sporting goods in Greenville SC........Primus EASY CAM $39.99 normally $99 (5MP digital)


28.98 right now online it's a flash sale today. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

^^^^^^
Reviews didn't look very promising!!!!!!


----------



## Gamover06

No but it is still only 28 dollars

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NeshotaValley

Yeah free shipping too, I had to try two. I'll put them buy my boarder with public land as decoys, then put a hidden good black flash up high to try and catch the local thief...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

jandrey said:


> Has anyone used these cameras?


I bought a couple a few weeks ago. So far I have only checked 2 of them. 1 is in the woods under a dense canopy, the other in a more open area with lots of available light. The one in the woods seemed to be struggling with when to switch to IR as I got a ton of whiteouts. The other no issues. Picture clarity is subpar, but then again they were $29.


----------



## Lovehunt11

Thank, I just bought 4 primo easy. Nothing wrong with that price


----------



## WestVirginiaBow

optimal_max said:


> eders.com is clearancing out 3-packs of Slick trick Mags @ 17.50 per pack.
> 
> http://www.eders.com/slick-trick-mag-broadhead-100-gr-3-pk.html


These are still available, just picked up 2 packs! Thanks!


----------



## baz77

Midway has some smoking deals on turkey hunting stuff in the clearence section.


----------



## Shady25_X20

FieldandStreamShop.com (Field and Stream online only) has some good clearance deals.


----------



## Fezzik

Cabelas gift card $100 for $85

combine this with some of their recent ammo deals and you would have some serious savings 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas-Gift-Card-For-Only-85-FREE-Mail-Delivery-/302007639355


----------



## Fezzik

Shady25_X20 said:


> FieldandStreamShop.com (Field and Stream online only) has some good clearance deals.


sign up for their emails and get a 15% off discount. The coupon code stacked with their flash sale last week


----------



## CBB

Midway USA has Tasco 3mp trail cams for 24.99


----------



## woodslife

When do we start the preseason deal thread? Need to pumped for this season!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

SPYPOINT MINI LIVE CELLULAR 8MP TRAIL CAMERA.....https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/15


----------



## big buddha

Dickssportinggoods.com has Wildgame Innovations cloak trail cams, 6 or 8mp for $59, normally $119


----------



## flatlander8181

25 Bucks off Lone Wolf Stands and Free Shipping Enter Code: LLW25 www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## ksgoosekillr

any good game cam deals going on?


----------



## Curtdawg88

ksgoosekillr said:


> any good game cam deals going on?


Camofire has had a lot on there here recently. You just have to catch the deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

Cabelas Bargain Cave has some smoking deals right now on some pretty good clothing pieces. I saw $89 Merino tops for $22, and there were plenty of sizes. Bottoms were $49. That's a good deal on Merino stuff. Bunch of gloves, hats, etc for cheap.


----------



## rccordrey

There's game plan gear and slumber jack packs cheap. http://www.wingsupply.com/epic-77-percent-off-blind-bags-decoy-bags-and-waterfowl-gear.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadguy2

Amazon has Muck Arctic Pro boots for about 90 bucks. I think they are regularly around 160 dollar boots. I just got a pair but I haven't tried them yet. The reviews looked mostly good for them. I got them for sitting in a treestand when it's cold out. They fit great in my regular shoe size with a little extra room for extra socks and go on and off very easily.


----------



## big buddha

Just picked up 2 Moultrie trail cams that are normally $129 for $59 each from Cabelas!


----------



## ngurb

CBB said:


> Midway USA has Tasco 3mp trail cams for 24.99


got 4 of these for public land. tiny cams with easy setup. had them in 2 days. midway has top notch shipping.


----------



## JXiong

If you're looking for public land trailcams, Dick's got these Primos on sale online till 10pm. Cheapest i've seen them. Obviously not the best, but you get what you pay.
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=60815916


----------



## Fulldraw_76

JXiong said:


> If you're looking for public land trailcams, Dick's got these Primos on sale online till 10pm. Cheapest i've seen them. Obviously not the best, but you get what you pay.
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=60815916


Thank you, just ordered two.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton

Thanks, had to have one!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

heads up on the easy cam... they have the stupidest programming i uave ever seen. you have to load the sd with a preset .txt string that a program creates for a date and time. so you have to transfer it right from your computer into the cam and then turn it on and leave it on until you set it. once it dies or you turn it off you have to do this all iver again. I said screw it and left the time/date off. you download the program and it creates this format in a .txt. "TIME"201509251502 then save that exaxt string as TIMESYNC.txt

so in text editor type "TIME"4 digit year 2 digit month 2 digit day 24hr time. example: "TIME"201509251502
and save that string as TIMESYNC.txt


----------



## Fulldraw_76

ksgoosekillr said:


> heads up on the easy cam... they have the stupidest programming i uave ever seen. you have to load the sd with a preset .txt string that a program creates for a date and time. so you have to transfer it right from your computer into the cam and then turn it on and leave it on until you set it. once it dies or you turn it off you have to do this all iver again. I said screw it and left the time/date off. you download the program and it creates this format in a .txt. "TIME"201509251502 then save that exaxt string as TIMESYNC.txt
> 
> so in text editor type "TIME"4 digit year 2 digit month 2 digit day 24hr time. example: "TIME"201509251502
> and save that string as TIMESYNC.txt


So it's not easy as advertised.  

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Fulldraw_76 said:


> So it's not easy as advertised.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


exactly who the hell leaves a cam on from your computer at home till you get in the field?


----------



## dra710

Dicks has Muddy Magnum harnesses on sale for $40 on flash sale ... Nice harness for that price


----------



## dra710

Here is the link to the harness and some other deals http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/cat...&bc=CatGroup_FlashSale_R2_C2_Upto50OffHunting


----------



## zg2123

Camofire.com usually has some pretty solid deals


----------



## PAbigbear

Fulldraw_76 said:


> So it's not easy as advertised.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It is very easy, but it is also stupid.


----------



## ChuckA84

ksgoosekillr said:


> exactly who the hell leaves a cam on from your computer at home till you get in the field?


Nobody...hence why they are unloading them for $30 a pop...


----------



## kaikens

I agree that it is kind of clunky. However, it has worked pretty well for me and is perfect if you're hunting public land and/or do not want to invest a ton in cameras. I have an old tablet that I take with me when swapping cards. I pull the pictures off the card, clear it, make the TIMESYNC.txt file (with a text editor app) to the current time, and start the camera up again. For $30 I'm willing to add a few extra steps to the process.


----------



## cbigbear

New site for hunting gear deals.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


Home of the Talons
www.mobilehuntinggear.com


----------



## ksgoosekillr

so i am up in bloomington, il for a wedding. While sig other is doing her thing i decided to go check out any sporting goods stores i could find. neat bw shop "select archery" apparently Brackett goes there regularly. Anyways after leaving that place and dexiding the only other option in the area was Dicks i headed there next and glad i did. Dont know if this is nation wide or what but they were marking down game cams to some good prices. cuddeback ambush ir reg 199 down to 79, wgi several styles anywhere from 24 to 44. ended up buying 3 cameras, 2 sd card case holders all for a little over 100. the wgi cams all had sd cards and or batteries included. cheap or not for 24 bucks with sd cards and batteries? id check out your local dicks and see if they are the same


----------



## atwanamaker

PAbigbear said:


> It is very easy, but it is also stupid.


Like some girls I used to know....


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kaikens said:


> I agree that it is kind of clunky. However, it has worked pretty well for me and is perfect if you're hunting public land and/or do not want to invest a ton in cameras. I have an old tablet that I take with me when swapping cards. I pull the pictures off the card, clear it, make the TIMESYNC.txt file (with a text editor app) to the current time, and start the camera up again. For $30 I'm willing to add a few extra steps to the process.


how are they performing?


----------



## optimal_max

Kris87 said:


> Cabelas Bargain Cave has some smoking deals right now on some pretty good clothing pieces. I saw $89 Merino tops for $22, and there were plenty of sizes. Bottoms were $49. That's a good deal on Merino stuff. Bunch of gloves, hats, etc for cheap.


That's a good find. Icebreaker LS top for $22 is awesome. HEre's the link http://www.cabelas.com/product/MERI...CQ_search=merino&CQ_st=b&categoryId=734095080


----------



## mattmann

Anyone know where I can get sd cards for cheap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

*Killer deal..ordered 2!*



optimal_max said:


> That's a good find. Icebreaker LS top for $22 is awesome. HEre's the link http://www.cabelas.com/product/MERI...CQ_search=merino&CQ_st=b&categoryId=734095080


----------



## Fezzik

Rage broad head 55% off
http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-RGE39300

Not my cup of tea, but passing along the opportunity in case you shoot them


----------



## rccordrey

mattmann said:


> Anyone know where I can get sd cards for cheap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/201222944982 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Rinehart 18-1 99.99 - $10 mail in rebate 89.99

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ssories/_/N-1102679/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105669180


----------



## Honolua

Fezzik said:


> Rage broad head 55% off
> http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-RGE39300
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but passing along the opportunity in case you shoot them


I wouldn't give them a nickel for them things.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

anyone seeing any good game cam clearance?


----------



## Fezzik

ksgoosekillr said:


> anyone seeing any good game cam clearance?


Primos easy cams have been hovering around 25-29 bucks
Primos truth cam down to $64 shipped
http://www.focuscamera.com/primos-t...urce=cj&utm_content=4485850&utm_term=11133683


----------



## kaikens

ksgoosekillr said:


> how are they performing?


They've been fine so far although, admittedly, I haven't used them for long. Daytime pictures are much better than night but I did not save any pictures to share. I only had pics of doe at my first location but will update after I get out to pull my cards again. Might be about two weeks but I can definitely let you know.


----------



## Mathias

Fezzik said:


> Rage broad head 55% off
> http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-RGE39300
> 
> Not my cup of tea, but passing along the opportunity in case you shoot them


Looks like something we sent to Mars…..


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Covert hd 40 on camofire right now for 99 and browning spec ops fhd for 139


----------



## tbsportsman

ksgoosekillr said:


> anyone seeing any good game cam clearance?


Hey guys, I've been trying to get back on here for a few weeks now. Had to figure the whole password reset thing and it doesn't work well on mobile. I almost just started a new account.

CBigBear, Thanks for mentioning the site. 

KSGoosekiller and Mattmann I've got game cameras, batteries (lithiums sold out, but I'll find more), sd cards and other stuff up now. Today I posted a Primos refurb 7mp blackout for $59. I think that's a great price for that camera. I'll be posting more daily. I think tomorrow I'll have a proof cam 02 for $76. 

This is going to be a great thread for me. I hope you don't mind if I steal some of the deals posted. Thanks guys.


----------



## Fezzik

tbsportsman said:


> This is going to be a great thread for me. I hope you don't mind if I steal some of the deals posted. Thanks guys.


Do something innovative like a referral rewards program and we'll just send the deals to you


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Do something innovative like a referral rewards program and we'll just send the deals to you


That was part of my original plan and it could happen in the future. I have a page on the site to submit deals that apparently isn't working right now. Right now I've made some really big investments into getting the website going, so I'd like to make a little back first before I start giving stuff away. I've seen a few deal sites come and go over the years and I'm trying not to become part of the latter.


----------



## rccordrey

50% off under armour http://store.mossyoak.com/searchresult.aspx?categoryid=114


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

tbsportsman said:


> Hey guys, I've been trying to get back on here for a few weeks now. Had to figure the whole password reset thing and it doesn't work well on mobile. I almost just started a new account.
> 
> CBigBear, Thanks for mentioning the site.
> 
> KSGoosekiller and Mattmann I've got game cameras, batteries (lithiums sold out, but I'll find more), sd cards and other stuff up now. Today I posted a Primos refurb 7mp blackout for $59. I think that's a great price for that camera. I'll be posting more daily. I think tomorrow I'll have a proof cam 02 for $76.
> 
> This is going to be a great thread for me. I hope you don't mind if I steal some of the deals posted. Thanks guys.


Cool site, I just picked up one of the cheap lock ons from Sportsman Guide. Free shipping code was nice! Def. gonna ad your site to my favorites list.


----------



## Fezzik

Cheap lockon at midway 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/27..._-supersonic-_-riversedge_barronett_-20160727


----------



## Alaska at heart

Fezzik said:


> Primos easy cams have been hovering around 25-29 bucks
> Primos truth cam down to $64 shipped
> http://www.focuscamera.com/primos-t...urce=cj&utm_content=4485850&utm_term=11133683


Precisely where are you seeing the Easy Cam for under $30? I found an expired listing on ebay for that price, but the cheapest currently that I could find was Dick's for $44.99.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Alaska at heart said:


> Precisely where are you seeing the Easy Cam for under $30? I found an expired listing on ebay for that price, but the cheapest currently that I could find was Dick's for $44.99.


not worth it just for the programming, maybe at $34.99 that dicks WAS selling them for an even then i wish i would have bought another. Decent pictures, nighttime pics are lacking in clarity but they tell me what i need to know. Ive been searching everyday for game cam deals and tree stand deals.


----------



## tbsportsman

I got some primos work horse cams from dicks for $30 after rebate for black friday. Was not impressed. 2/3 have issues. Still need to contact primos. I think the easy cam is a step down. I love primos cams in general.


----------



## BroMontana

Alaska at heart said:


> Precisely where are you seeing the Easy Cam for under $30? I found an expired listing on ebay for that price, but the cheapest currently that I could find was Dick's for $44.99.


I have an Easy Cam I will sell. I bought it on eBay last month. The package has been opened but it has not been used. I bought it to use on public land but don't think i'm going to end up using it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Alaska at heart said:


> Precisely where are you seeing the Easy Cam for under $30? I found an expired listing on ebay for that price, but the cheapest currently that I could find was Dick's for $44.99.


Dicks sporting goods had a one day flash sale. I got 2 for $63 plus free shipping

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

Just got a Dick's circular in the mail today. They have the 2016 game camera trade-in event. Receive $30 instant savings on Bushnell game cameras and receive an addition $30 off when you trade in a game camera in any condition. 
Could pick up the Bushnell Essential for $70. Other cameras on sale as well in middle of circular. 

Wish I had a few junk ones laying around.


----------



## CamoRoss

Talked to the guy on a different site. Really nice guy and good luck during your business venture.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

xctrack101 said:


> Just got a Dick's circular in the mail today. They have the 2016 game camera trade-in event. Receive $30 instant savings on Bushnell game cameras and receive an addition $30 off when you trade in a game camera in any condition.
> Could pick up the Bushnell Essential for $70. Other cameras on sale as well in middle of circular.
> 
> Wish I had a few junk ones laying around.


That's gonna be a sweet deal, have a few old 35mm film stealth cams laying around just for trade in savings lol. The Bushnell Essential has great reviews on trailcampro.


----------



## brokenlittleman

I picked up 3 Essential 2's for 70 a piece and an Aggressor low glow for 100. Killer deal since you can do it as many times as you want as long is you only do two per transaction.


----------



## BigBrian

brokenlittleman said:


> I picked up 3 Essential 2's for 70 a piece and an Aggressor low glow for 100. Killer deal since you can do it as many times as you want as long is you only do two per transaction.


That is good to know and a great price for those! I have been using an Essential for a month now and I've never seen trigger speed that fast. It is legit .2 seconds. Looks like I'll be picking up a couple old Moultries we have at deer camp and trading them in. Heck of a price!


----------



## FredBear86

xctrack101 said:


> Just got a Dick's circular in the mail today. They have the 2016 game camera trade-in event. Receive $30 instant savings on Bushnell game cameras and receive an addition $30 off when you trade in a game camera in any condition.
> Could pick up the Bushnell Essential for $70. Other cameras on sale as well in middle of circular.
> 
> Wish I had a few junk ones laying around.


So if you trade in a camera you can get a 100 dollar Bushnell for $40 bucks?. Am I understanding that right?


----------



## ChuckA84

FredBear86 said:


> So if you trade in a camera you can get a 100 dollar Bushnell for $40 bucks?. Am I understanding that right?


I think it's a $129 camera on sale for $99 and with a trade in you get it for $69


----------



## Lovehunt11

Is that due for in store only? When will it end ?


----------



## ChuckA84

Lovehunt11 said:


> Is that due for in store only? When will it end ?


In store only until August 6th


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Flash sale at dicks right now $39.99 WGI cam, and a $44 primos


----------



## Red Eye 81

xctrack101 said:


> Just got a Dick's circular in the mail today. They have the 2016 game camera trade-in event. Receive $30 instant savings on Bushnell game cameras and receive an addition $30 off when you trade in a game camera in any condition.
> Could pick up the Bushnell Essential for $70. Other cameras on sale as well in middle of circular.
> 
> Wish I had a few junk ones laying around.


Thanks for posting this, got my essential tonight for 69.99. Bye bye junk moultrie d50.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Start checking the clearance racks at the pro shops. They are pushing out the 2015s and 2014s leftover and have cut the prices to move them. I saw a NEW 2015 bow yesterday marked down and then after I asked they reduced it even more. When all was said and done it was $600 below the MSRP for it when it first hit the shelf. That is a $899 bow being offered up for $299! If you are in the market or just looking for a good deal, now is not a bad time to be looking at the clearance racks.


----------



## tbsportsman

hawkdriver55 said:


> Start checking the clearance racks at the pro shops. They are pushing out the 2015s and 2014s leftover and have cut the prices to move them. I saw a NEW 2015 bow yesterday marked down and then after I asked they reduced it even more. When all was said and done it was $600 below the MSRP for it when it first hit the shelf. That is a $899 bow being offered up for $299! If you are in the market or just looking for a good deal, now is not a bad time to be looking at the clearance racks.


Wow, nice. Id live to find someing like that. I'll give it a shot. What bow did you get?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

I also added a 10 coupon on from Wisconsin fish n game regs booklet got it down to 59 bought 2. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## C Svach

View attachment 4596657

I also added a 10 coupon on from Wisconsin fish n game regs booklet got it down to 59 bought 2. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## hunter1979

I returned the two Primos Easy Cams I purchased for $29 each on the flash sale, brought in a junk trail cam, and bought the essential cam for $69.
Just over twice the price, but it's ten times the camera. Those easy cams were awful. They were grainy during the day and were even worse at night. I do not recommend those at all. Even for $29.


----------



## hawkdriver55

tbsportsman said:


> Wow, nice. Id live to find someing like that. I'll give it a shot. What bow did you get?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I snagged a Martin Vulture and a coworker, who is 6,5" bought a new PSE Freak for $199.99. It is his first bow and he is blown away at getting a $1000 bow for less than $200. Told him to enjoy it because that is a once in a life time bargain.


----------



## Romero14

How long is the dicks sale and trade in gonna last?


----------



## tbsportsman

Romero14 said:


> How long is the dicks sale and trade in gonna last?


Flyer just came out. Gotta be at least this week

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Flyer says through August 6


----------



## Romero14

Thanks guys. I'm gonna check into those cams. Reviews look good


----------



## twobiscuit

Xop maximus on sale at field and stream.
https://www.google.com/search?clien...e-gws-serp..24.8.1068.hZKRqTEbvvQ#pie=plaji-i


----------



## Coomdaddy

Seems like good deals on Vortex spotting scopes on Camofire today. 41 and 44% off.


----------



## tbsportsman

Coomdaddy said:


> Seems like good deals on Vortex spotting scopes on Camofire today. 41 and 44% off.


Yeah. A little less than Amazon

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Just got tops and bottoms of these for my son and I. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...-layers/_/N-1102712/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105691680


----------



## 25ft-up

AintNoGriz said:


> Just got tops and bottoms of these for my son and I.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...-layers/_/N-1102712/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105691680


Good deal. Now I need to spend another $70 to get $5 shipping. Scratch that, I can get free shipping a $49 purchase of clothing or footwear. Just need to spend another $19, which is only a few dollars more than regular shipping. Promo code 49gear.


----------



## tbsportsman

25ft-up said:


> Good deal. Now I need to spend another $70 to get $5 shipping. Scratch that, I can get free shipping a $49 purchase of clothing or footwear. Just need to spend another $19, which is only a few dollars more than regular shipping. Promo code 49gear.


They got $20 trocar broadheads of you need them

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Im going to try and jump on those Bushnell camera deals at Dicks. I've got 2 camera's I'll trade off. Had an old Leaf River that I bought in 2005 that finally quit last year!


----------



## 25ft-up

tbsportsman said:


> They got $20 trocar broadheads of you need them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Nope, wouldn't qualify for free shipping anyway, but I did get 2 pair of these at half off, putting me just over $49 and free shipping. Under Armour® Men's Hitch Heavy II Boot Crew Socks. Toughest decision was whether or not to double the order.


----------



## 25ft-up

C Svach said:


> View attachment 4596657
> 
> I also added a 10 coupon on from Wisconsin fish n game regs booklet got it down to 59 bought 2. Thanks for heads up.


Did you have to take in 2 old cameras, use 2 coupons? I'll have to see if the coupon is still good from last years digest. Our new digest doesn't come out until around the time the sale ends.


----------



## 25ft-up

Just answered my own question. Last years digest coupon was good only until the end of the year. I have to go to PA for my PA license anyway, so I can get a new one there.


----------



## C Svach

25Up- I did trade 2 old moltrie Junkers and used one old coupon so I guess to be clear one was 59 the other was 69. My coupon was expired though and they did honor it. Good luck.


----------



## rreaper1

Believe it or not, I found a nice Under Armor fanny pack at Marshalls. My wife dragged me there and I just happened to find it in the men's section. It retails for $100 and I got it for $40.


----------



## Jonny Public

Fleet Farm has the Lone Wolf Alpha for $190. Not sure if anybody has mentioned this already


----------



## 25ft-up

C Svach said:


> 25Up- I did trade 2 old moltrie Junkers and used one old coupon so I guess to be clear one was 59 the other was 69. My coupon was expired though and they did honor it. Good luck.


Thanks! I tore my garage apart looking for my dead trophy cam that was sitting there for a few years. I recalled moving it over the winter, and I bet I threw it out. I only found the bear safe box for it. Have to see tomorrow if my son still has a broken one. Maybe he'll get it as a x-mas gift if he does...maybe.


----------



## Fezzik

Alaska at heart said:


> Precisely where are you seeing the Easy Cam for under $30? I found an expired listing on ebay for that price, but the cheapest currently that I could find was Dick's for $44.99.


Back today at dicks on flash sale for $29


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Fezzik said:


> Back today at dicks on flash sale for $29


Seriously not worth the gas it takes to drive to Dicks. I am seriously debating on pulling all i bought in the field and turning them on the $30 exchange. AND I JUST BOUGHT THESE. The night time flash range is MAYBE 10ft. If a deer is moving in any way at all forget about a clear pic.


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Back today at dicks on flash sale for $29


I'm all about getting a bunch of cheap cams, but not this cheap. I guess if you want to put it in front of a feeder.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter1979

I already took both of mine back. The picture quality is awful.


----------



## tbsportsman

Like i said earlier, I got 3 primos workhorse cams for black Friday. 2/3 has issues out of the box. Primos, wanted me to ship them and include $10 for return shipping to look at them. I complained and they waived the $10. 4-6 week lead time. Maybe I'll trade them in at dicks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Muddy magnum at Midway USA


----------



## Fulldraw_76

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...60170.65624696.106614696&categoryId=107189936

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Field and Stream stands for $69 and free shipping

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Field and Stream stands for $69 and free shipping
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Same price in field and stream website and you get 15% off and free shipping


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Same price in field and stream website and you get 15% off and free shipping


They are owned by Dick's sporting

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Thanks 341......just bought one of those Muddy Magnum harnesses.


----------



## ChuckA84

Wing Supply has Arctic Shield X system silver lined (anti-microbial/anti-odor) boot socks 87% off...selling in sets of 6 pairs for $15


----------



## gridman

ChuckA84 said:


> Wing Supply has Arctic Shield X system silver lined (anti-microbial/anti-odor) boot socks 87% off...selling in sets of 6 pairs for $15


thanks for the heads up


----------



## gridman

ChuckA84 said:


> Wing Supply has Arctic Shield X system silver lined (anti-microbial/anti-odor) boot socks 87% off...selling in sets of 6 pairs for $15


thanks again, just bought this package


----------



## tbsportsman

I just saw a deal on camofire for a Realtree camo wrench set for 13.99. You know, so you don't get busted while you are building a tower blind. Lol.

Seriously though, they have a 6" beestinger for $40. If you want, you can use the link on my site, or just go directly there.


----------



## rhs341

Hmmmm camo tools? Drop it in the woods and you will never find it???? Just sayin!!!!!!


----------



## Duckman89

Can never find the wrench I need in Chrome , do not want camouflage wrench


----------



## CBB

Update on the 3mp Tascos..

50%

I bought 2. The first is working great, except short battery life. Got about 3 or so weeks. 
the second was finally checked this weekend. As soon as it was setup it started taking pics. Not a single deer, just took a pic every 10 seconds until the card was full. 

Pulled the cam and brought it home. Tested it in the yard, same thing. Calling Midway for a return tomorrow.

Probably should return both, but will keep the functioning cam for now.

Oh well just a 25$ experiment.


----------



## ngurb

CBB said:


> Update on the 3mp Tascos..
> 
> 50%
> 
> I bought 2. The first is working great, except short battery life. Got about 3 or so weeks.
> the second was finally checked this weekend. As soon as it was setup it started taking pics. Not a single deer, just took a pic every 10 seconds until the card was full.
> 
> Pulled the cam and brought it home. Tested it in the yard, same thing. Calling Midway for a return tomorrow.
> 
> Probably should return both, but will keep the functioning cam for now.
> 
> Oh well just a 25$ experiment.


i hope mine work, just put 4 out and wont check them for 3 weeks. i really hope it wasnt a big waste of time.


----------



## Fezzik

ttt


----------



## CamoRoss

I just stopped by the Fin Feather Fur Outfitters in Canton, OH and picked up a couple good deals. 

QAD Exodus, Full Blade, 100 grain BH's for $29.99 a pack (Avg Retail $39.99) Regular price in store $45.99
Millennium Ratcheting Receiver for 19.99 each ($29.99 avg retail) Regularly advertised price in store is actually $19.99

The prices in this store were weird. Some items were overprice by 15% or more above Retail and other items were regularly priced 33% below retail. I don't who is in charge of pricing in this place, but they suck and I was happy to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Romero14

Cabelas has some pretty decent deals on some stuff right now like this wooltimate jacket. I have the pullover and vest already, but now I'm debating on buying the jacket or not. 


http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...Header%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=wooltimaye


----------



## jlh42581

Things I've bought recently... rocky Arktos bibs, $74. Sitka timberline's moss color, $170, I saw the xop climbers are $200 at field supply 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## phade

Some limited time codes to use at pursuitoutdoors.com

15offbrowning
15offgocam


----------



## rhs341

Midway USA


----------



## xctrack101

Just got a circular in the mail from Dick's today. Looks like the $30 trail camera trade-in event has been extended until 8/20 for those that need more/ missed the first round.


----------



## ngurb

got acorn rage for $7/bag from walmart website. i dont have stands over it, but i think it helps get a good inventory this time of year over cams.


----------



## tbsportsman

ngurb said:


> got acorn rage for $7/bag from walmart website. i dont have stands over it, but i think it helps get a good inventory this time of year over cams.


Nice! I'm going to post this on my site. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels

Hard to beat this Vanguard Endeavor 10x42, ed glass for $184 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...AVOR_ED_1042_Endeavor_ED_10x42_Binocular.html


----------



## tbsportsman

tbsportsman said:


> Nice! I'm going to post this on my site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It's up. You're famous. Just kidding. Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

xctrack101 said:


> Just got a circular in the mail from Dick's today. Looks like the $30 trail camera trade-in event has been extended until 8/20 for those that need more/ missed the first round.


No joke?


----------



## MI1

What's the trade in deal...with what store?

sent from NASA


----------



## tbsportsman

MI1 said:


> What's the trade in deal...with what store?
> 
> sent from NASA


Dicks has a $30 credit on camera trade ins toward some bushell models. Check back several posts.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

HoosierArcher88 said:


> No joke?


It's actually even better, go to www.dsg.com and you can get the E2 and Agressor or any bushnell they have for the trade in price with free shipping or in store pickup. I just bought 2 more for 150 after tax today and picked them up an hour later at the local store. This is an online only deal and the discount is applied at checkout.


----------



## hokiehunter373

MissouriBowtech said:


> It's actually even better, go to www.dsg.com and you can get the E2 and Agressor or any bushnell they have for the trade in price with free shipping or in store pickup. I just bought 2 more for 150 after tax today and picked them up an hour later at the local store. This is an online only deal and the discount is applied at checkout.


It's awesome. I had a completely broken camera. Saw the E2 online for $150. Dicks had it for $130. $30 bushnell credit taking it to $100. $30 trade in to $70. My local DSG always lets me use any coupons so $20 off got me down to $50 and then $10 dicks cash back basically made it $40. Felt like I robbed the place lol


----------



## xdmelarton

camo tools are back on camofire for those that lost the first set


----------



## MissouriBowtech

hokiehunter373 said:


> It's awesome. I had a completely broken camera. Saw the E2 online for $150. Dicks had it for $130. $30 bushnell credit taking it to $100. $30 trade in to $70. My local DSG always lets me use any coupons so $20 off got me down to $50 and then $10 dicks cash back basically made it $40. Felt like I robbed the place lol


Yep. They must've bought too many with the $69 online price right now


----------



## tbsportsman

xdmelarton said:


> camo tools are back on camofire for those that lost the first set


Haha, this one comes with a hammer and tape measure.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

m2ms said:


> Hard to beat this Vanguard Endeavor 10x42, ed glass for $184
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...AVOR_ED_1042_Endeavor_ED_10x42_Binocular.html


Hey, good deal huh lol


----------



## Squirrels

jlh42581 said:


> Hey, good deal huh lol


Yes sir and I appreciate the heads up. Thought I'd pass along what you passed my way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

m2ms said:


> Yes sir and I appreciate the heads up. Thought I'd pass along what you passed my way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, more guys should get on that deal for sure. I love mine


----------



## HoosierArcher88

MissouriBowtech said:


> Yep. They must've bought too many with the $69 online price right now


I'm seeing $99.99


----------



## cnedeer12

Is the deal region specific?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

I tried last pm also and $99 with free shipping or $99 with instore pickup and $10 off next purchase. No DSG within 100 miles so not sure how long they would hold in store til I got there?


----------



## hokiehunter373

HoosierArcher88 said:


> I'm seeing $99.99


Same here


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Yep they pulled it last night sometime. Buddy tried to get one this am. Sorry guys.


----------



## cnedeer12

I got two of them today, after all discounts, they were $75 a piece

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memmax

Picked up a pair of Core4 Element XT bibs on camofire.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stark county

Just picked up two hang on's at dunhams for 35 a piece.


----------



## hawkdriver55

Walked in DSG today and found Victory Decimator arrows @ 6 for $19.98. The wife had a $10 off $50 coupon so I walked out with two 40lb bags of corn and 12 arrows for $44!


----------



## eyeguy

On ebay got two big game warrior pro ladder stands for $91 shipped. overstock had the listed on ebay They are not fancy but 16 foot and will work fine.


----------



## cnedeer12

Dicks has timberline stand on sale for $60. They are originally $120 I believe 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

cnedeer12 said:


> Dicks has timberline stand on sale for $60. They are originally $120 I believe
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have one of these it's a solid stand.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Amazon has the Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-Inch Raptor Vanes on Sale.

Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows.....https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hunter-Arrows-1-Dozen/dp/B013DLF1OC


----------



## cbay

Bass pro just sent their flyer out with the moultrie m888i for 99.97, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Shreck88

Anyone with a Rural king near them they have big game boss lite stand and climbing sticks for $35.00 a piece.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Amazon has the Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-Inch Raptor Vanes on Sale.
> 
> Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows.....https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hunter-Arrows-1-Dozen/dp/B013DLF1OC


Wow that's a deal! I just bought arrows too...lol


----------



## PAbigbear

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Amazon has the Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-Inch Raptor Vanes on Sale.
> 
> Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows.....https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hunter-Arrows-1-Dozen/dp/B013DLF1OC


 Thanks! Signed up for an Amazon rewards card and got a dozen for $23.05!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

cbay said:


> Bass pro just sent their flyer out with the moultrie m888i for 99.97, that's a pretty good deal.


Maybe if moultrie still made good cameras


----------



## 270Bowman

cnedeer12 said:


> Dicks has timberline stand on sale for $60. They are originally $120 I believe
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I already had one of these, and picked up another today. Probably one of the best stands for $60.


----------



## rhs341

Today only!!!!!!


----------



## ParkerBow

Just placed my cabelas order


----------



## Memmax

Just stopped by cabelas and got a bow scale for $10

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

THis one...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-digital-bow-scale/1603463.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbow%2Bscale%26x%3D10%26y%3D6%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%252BProducts&Ntt=bow+scale



Memmax said:


> Just stopped by cabelas and got a bow scale for $10
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Stark county said:


> Just picked up two hang on's at dunhams for 35 a piece.


They also have the 20' climbing stick for $35 right now.


----------



## Memmax

Kevin2 said:


> THis one...
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-digital-bow-scale/1603463.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbow%2Bscale%26x%3D10%26y%3D6%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%252BProducts&Ntt=bow+scale


Yup that one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister

Used it today!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dra710

Dicks had Timberline hangons for $60... Great stand for that price


----------



## erniepower

Camofire had great cameras today. Just bought two of the Brownings. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbehr

Anyone need a 20 off 100 for cabelas. Pm me your email and I'll forward it. I only have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

bigbehr said:


> Anyone need a 20 off 100 for cabelas. Pm me your email and I'll forward it. I only have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol ive been searching over Cabelas site for something i need or multiple things that will add up to $100... you know you have a problem when you cant find something you want or dont have from Cabelas.


----------



## 25ft-up

ksgoosekillr said:


> lol ive been searching over Cabelas site for something i need or multiple things that will add up to $100... you know you have a problem when you cant find something you want or dont have from Cabelas.


They don't seem to carry too much besides their own brand anymore. I'm having a hard time using my gift cards, too, and also have $20 off $150. Bargain cave is the only place to find anything at a reasonable price(selling for what it's really worth).


----------



## kfilament

25ft-up said:


> They don't seem to carry too much besides their own brand anymore. I'm having a hard time using my gift cards, too, and also have $20 off $150. Bargain cave is the only place to find anything at a reasonable price(selling for what it's really worth).


I was visiting a friend in Chattanooga last weekend and he lives roughly 2 miles from both a Bass Pro and Cabelas, both relatively new stores. I probably spent an hour in each store and couldn't really find much I wanted or felt like paying full retail for. I did spend some time in the bargain cave and they had a few good deals, but nothing GREAT. Feel like they sell too much crap that is really not related to hunting/fishing. Bass Pro especially.


----------



## wbrandon

Camofire has a rinehart 20 in woodland target for 89.99

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbehr

bigbehr said:


> Anyone need a 20 off 100 for cabelas. Pm me your email and I'll forward it. I only have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spoken for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikarus1

ksgoosekillr said:


> lol ive been searching over Cabelas site for something i need or multiple things that will add up to $100... you know you have a problem when you cant find something you want or dont have from Cabelas.


Oh I dunno. Got a 6" B stinger sport for $40 and 200rds of 9mm JHP for $50...shipped.


----------



## tbsportsman

ikarus1 said:


> Oh I dunno. Got a 6" B stinger sport for $40 and 200rds of 9mm JHP for $50...shipped.


I just had the B stinger listed at 32. 40 is not bad though 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ikarus1

tbsportsman said:


> I just had the B stinger listed at 32. 40 is not bad though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It was $40 before through 10% and free shipping. And $60 on ebay


----------



## tbsportsman

ikarus1 said:


> It was $40 before through 10% and free shipping. And $60 on ebay


It was on camofire fir 1 day. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373




----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/hunting-suits/black-out-package.html?hpp=bo-sale

Ends at midnight tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

scentblocker has everything 50% off today


----------



## nockedup

Burtle said:


> scentblocker has everything 50% off today


There is no indication of this on their website.


----------



## ngurb

nockedup said:


> There is no indication of this on their website.


you have to use the code on the first page of the website


----------



## Toadmeister

ngurb said:


> you have to use the code on the first page of the website


I see nothing there either. Maybe you need to be logged in as a joined member?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

click on link above #1195. says page not found, click home. coupon wedo50


----------



## Burtle

sorry guys, go to the home page

http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/?ad...9_8999880419&gclid=CKOlmqHH084CFQgcaQodkroMzQ


----------



## nockedup

I see it now. Thanks!


----------



## Fezzik

Credit to "Useyourbow"

Cabelas has the Thermacell megapack refill on sale for 24.99.


----------



## Toadmeister

Some good,First Lite ASAT deals here today: https://www.huntoftheday.com

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Toadmeister said:


> Some good,First Lite ASAT deals here today: https://www.huntoftheday.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Cool website. Never seen it before 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

VISA club members today only....


----------



## eyeguy

robinsonoutdoors.com has 50% 0ff and the saftey ropes are $39 each minus 50% $20 each. Pretty good deal. Hard to find those for that price no tax or shipping to iowa either.


----------



## Toadmeister

tbsportsman said:


> Cool website. Never seen it before
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


More good FL deals today too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

eyeguy said:


> robinsonoutdoors.com has 50% 0ff and the saftey ropes are $39 each minus 50% $20 each. Pretty good deal. Hard to find those for that price no tax or shipping to iowa either.


I grabbed a couple of these today. The cheapest I've ever seen the has lifelines was 25. these will be a nice addition to some remote sets we have


----------



## dt5150

Burtle said:


> sorry guys, go to the home page
> 
> http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/?ad...9_8999880419&gclid=CKOlmqHH084CFQgcaQodkroMzQ


thanks! just ordered 3 lifelines for $60 and free shipping


----------



## Fezzik

HSS Lifelines are included in Dicks flash sale today for $25


----------



## ngurb

cabelas has all the muzzy broadheads on sale, even the new heads for this year. not for me, but a heads up to anybody that shoots them.


----------



## tbsportsman

ngurb said:


> cabelas has all the muzzy broadheads on sale, even the new heads for this year. not for me, but a heads up to anybody that shoots them.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

dt5150 said:


> thanks! just ordered 3 lifelines for $60 and free shipping


how do you guys get the free shipping? when I added it shipping was applied.


----------



## Fezzik

hank lee said:


> how do you guys get the free shipping? when I added it shipping was applied.


looks like its free shipping if your total is over $50


----------



## rhs341

Midway USA....


----------



## SFCSNOW

Thanks for the heads up on the boots. I doubt my current rubber boots will make it through the entire season. Here in MS I wear uninsulated rubber boots 90% of the time.


----------



## tbsportsman

SFCSNOW said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the boots. I doubt my current rubber boots will make it through the entire season. Here in MS I wear uninsulated rubber boots 90% of the time.


I got a link on my site for lacrosse alpha mudlite snake boots for $100. I love mine and paid $160 for them.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

tbsportsman said:


> I got a link on my site for lacrosse alpha mudlite snake boots for $100. I love mine and paid $160 for them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What is your website address?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> What is your website address?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I PMd you. I don't think I'm supposed to post it since I don't sponsor. It's in my profile. I think it's fine if someone else wants to post it


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

tbsportsman said:


> I PMd you. I don't think I'm supposed to post it since I don't sponsor. It's in my profile. I think it's fine if someone else wants to post it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Buddy

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

scored on this thread a couple times, just got some scentblocker rain gear half off...................always a good thing


----------



## JakeZ7

Badlands tree stand organizer pack 40% off at sierra trading post.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ba...ilterString=hunting-gear~d~32/&colorFamily=02


----------



## tbsportsman

JakeZ7 said:


> Badlands tree stand organizer pack 40% off at sierra trading post.
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ba...ilterString=hunting-gear~d~32/&colorFamily=02


I like that

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcat

Dunham's has grave digger crossheads 30 dollars a pack


----------



## strawcat

Broadheads


----------



## optimal_max

ICEBREAKER having some CRAZY GOOD deals on merino wools. Limited sizing though 

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials?prefn1=discountRankUS&srule=price-low&prefv1=75% off


----------



## kfilament

optimal_max said:


> ICEBREAKER having some CRAZY GOOD deals on merino wools. Limited sizing though
> 
> http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials?prefn1=discountRankUS&srule=price-low&prefv1=75% off


Thanks for that, picked up a vest and a jacket. If they have your size those are some insane deals. Icebreaker is good stuff.


----------



## T-BONE 93

Thanks for the heads up! 86% off. They still had medium and large when I ordered. 



optimal_max said:


> ICEBREAKER having some CRAZY GOOD deals on merino wools. Limited sizing though
> 
> http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials?prefn1=discountRankUS&srule=price-low&prefv1=75% off


----------



## Memmax

optimal_max said:


> ICEBREAKER having some CRAZY GOOD deals on merino wools. Limited sizing though
> 
> http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials?prefn1=discountRankUS&srule=price-low&prefv1=75% off


Thanks. Got my self a shirt and jacket and a jacket for my daughter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Saw this earlier this morning but did not look at the website. Just did and got two shirts and a vest for $50 shipped. Very good deal, thanks for sharing

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## n2huntun

Thanks for sharing but I have to stop checking this thread.. Its starting to hurt my wallet


----------



## BQC123

Walmarts in NW PA had savage .22 LR semi autos ($ 75.00) and 1895 in 45/70 ($ 299.00), half off.


----------



## hank lee

BQC123 said:


> Walmarts in NW PA had savage .22 LR semi autos ($ 75.00) and 1895 in 45/70 ($ 299.00), half off.


what town? that's a killer deal on the 45-70. any idea why half off?


----------



## DrenalinHntr

to those of you who protect and serve (military/leos/fire and ems), sign up for leo adventures. running a 55% + free s/h on all sitka gear, if you are in to buying pricey things for more than half off that is, lol. constantly 40% off normally for public safety service.


----------



## cretor11

Tag


----------



## dongley

DrenalinHntr said:


> to those of you who protect and serve (military/leos/fire and ems), sign up for leo adventures. running a 55% + free s/h on all sitka gear, if you are in to buying pricey things for more than half off that is, lol. constantly 40% off normally for public safety service.


Any idea how long the 55% is going on for?


----------



## Honolua

optimal_max said:


> ICEBREAKER having some CRAZY GOOD deals on merino wools. Limited sizing though
> 
> http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials?prefn1=discountRankUS&srule=price-low&prefv1=75% off


Thanks, I got the vest...what a score.


----------



## BGagner

Just so you fellas know in case you didn't see it, that link takes you to Women's clothes. Sadly, you have to find the men's and the deals aren't nearly as good  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memmax

BGagner said:


> Just so you fellas know in case you didn't see it, that link takes you to Women's clothes. Sadly, you have to find the men's and the deals aren't nearly as good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know, $38.50 for a Helix long sleeve. 86% off. I think that's pretty good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BQC123

hank lee said:


> what town? that's a killer deal on the 45-70. any idea why half off?


Titusville PA had the .22s Corry PA had the last 45/70 in our area. Bonus, Marlin had a $ 50.00 rebate. I missed out....


----------



## Ebard22

I've been searching erie area walmart with no luck


----------



## optimal_max

BGagner said:


> Just so you fellas know in case you didn't see it, that link takes you to Women's clothes. Sadly, you have to find the men's and the deals aren't nearly as good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that link takes you to all Icebreaker clothing that is 75% off or more, so its a mix of mens and womens.


----------



## BGagner

Did not know it had all the clothing there. I suppose I need to look around more other than 2 items haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntr22

optimal_max said:


> ICEBREAKER having some CRAZY GOOD deals on merino wools. Limited sizing though
> 
> http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials?prefn1=discountRankUS&srule=price-low&prefv1=75% off


just curious how the helix fits. I'm 6' 195 lb, is the Large the right size or go with the XL


----------



## kfilament

optimal_max said:


> Actually that link takes you to all Icebreaker clothing that is 75% off or more, so its a mix of mens and womens.


Side note, was actually in a Cabelas a while back and they some UA or some other expensive camo brand's womens pants in the bargain cave. Buddy of mine is like "what the hell makes them women's pants other than the teal stitching? and do you think a deer would care?" so he grabs a few pairs and tries them on. They were too tight, but he says the cut wasn't much different.


----------



## byg

On the ice breaker sale. If I am looking at it correctly, the camo stuff has a little brown box that says sale color only. So I assume the color will be brown,for the price it doe not matter as they will be base layers just wondered if anyone noticed


----------



## n2huntun

byg, I noticed the same thing (brown) but it still displayed camo on the left. Im hoping its camo but for the price i figured i would take it either way. Good question.


----------



## BQC123

byg said:


> On the ice breaker sale. If I am looking at it correctly, the camo stuff has a little brown box that says sale color only. So I assume the color will be brown,for the price it doe not matter as they will be base layers just wondered if anyone noticed


Hover on the box. It will tell you the camo pattern.


----------



## tbsportsman

Hey guys. I did a blog post on my website highlighting the labor day deals. You can pm me if you need the url.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

tbsportsman said:


> Hey guys. I did a blog post on my website highlighting the labor day deals. You can pm me if you need the url.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I like your site, but many of your posted deals are expired.


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> I like your site, but many of your posted deals are expired.


Thanks. I try to stay on top of them, but on some items, the prices change constantly. Particularly on Amazon. The goal is only current deals though. Can you give me an idea when you are seeing so many? Do they say expired? I'm wondering if it's a website programming issue that needs to be fixed. Thanks again.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Midway USA.....today only, plus some other great deals....


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> I like your site, but many of your posted deals are expired.


Thanks for the heads up on this. I looked into it and there were a bunch of expired ebay deals and changed Amazon prices. I cleaned up most of them. I spend so much time searching and posting deals, I lost track of the front end.

I want the website to be quick and easy to use, and expired deals are a waste of time. Not cool. I should get the rest cleaned up tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## forkhorn83

rhs341 said:


> Midway USA.....today only, plus some other great deals....


Thanks for the share - I just picked a pair of the uninsulated ones up.


----------



## strawcat

Gt velocity pro shafts 500 spine on huntoftheday.com
70$


----------



## SFCSNOW

I've been a Lacrosse Grange guy for 20+ years...just picked up a pair of the I.S. Rutmasters. WOW!!! LOVE the boots. I'll be picking up another pair for sure.


----------



## Romero14

If only that had a size 14 in the uninsulated rutmasters


----------



## byg

I got my icebreaker helix jacket and the vest. Nice stuff, thanks for posting the deal


----------



## mightymite68

I got my icebreaker Marino wool 200 today as well. Good deal nice stuff!!!!


----------



## optimal_max

Saw this in another thread and thought I would share it here -

Plano bow case - $15

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-SE...34462285670545590360&affillinktype=10&veh=aff

I've actually been using this same one for years. It's not top of the line, but it's not bad.


----------



## dt5150

just ordered myself a pair of danner high ground 400g insul. boots from basspro for $109.97. $70 off and free shipping. they have the uninsulated version on sale too.

http://www.basspro.com/Danner-High-...Hunting-Boots-for-Men/product/13030606064059/


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> Saw this in another thread and thought I would share it here -
> 
> Plano bow case - $15
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-SE...34462285670545590360&affillinktype=10&veh=aff
> 
> I've actually been using this same one for years. It's not top of the line, but it's not bad.


Thanks optimal. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

Was at Dicks sporting goods today they had nap killzones marked to 29.99 with a 10 mail in rebate from nap. So 19.99 for 3 heads a good deal.


----------



## optimal_max

tbsportsman said:


> Thanks optimal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you! I just picked up a nice deal from your site. The 6-pack of 16GB SD cards for $22.


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> Thank you! I just picked up a nice deal from your site. The 6-pack of 16GB SD cards for $22.


Youre welcome. It's way cheaper to get them refurb on eBay. They were probably used in some professional capacity first. I've done it 3 times with no issues. 2x for me, 1x for my dad. You probably noticed I cleaned up all the old stuff too.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

tbsportsman said:


> You probably noticed I cleaned up all the old stuff too.


Yes, sorry I should have mentioned that. Looks much better!


----------



## SFCSNOW

I respectfully request this thread be closed and never brought up again...I am spending tooooooo much $$$$!!!! Picked up the SD cards AND 60 knock off Rages for $60. Shouldn't need heads for a year or two haha.


----------



## Critter10

ruralking.com has a tree stand deal going on right now.

Just picked up a muddy vantage for $113 shipped.


----------



## rhs341

Rural King....and it has a $20 mail in rebate!!!!!


----------



## BGagner

tbsportsman said:


> Youre welcome. It's way cheaper to get them refurb on eBay. They were probably used in some professional capacity first. I've done it 3 times with no issues. 2x for me, 1x for my dad. You probably noticed I cleaned up all the old stuff too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Can you message me your site? I keep seeing folks mention it so figured I'd check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

BGagner said:


> Can you message me your site? I keep seeing folks mention it so figured I'd check it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! I think it's on my profile. Someone else just needs to post it here. I'm not a sponsor (can't afford it yet) so I'm not supposed to post a link to my own site (fair policy imo). It's fine if someone else want to though. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keyser62

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


----------



## tbsportsman

keyser62 said:


> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


Thanks Keyser!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

keyser62 said:


> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


Deal on my site now for Cabelas $100 gift card for $82. I just bought 2.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## muddbone

Seemed like a decent deal for someone in the market for a blind....Primos Double Bull Bullpen on Natchez shooters supplies website....$129.99


----------



## BeastModeHunter

tbsportsman said:


> Deal on my site now for Cabelas $100 gift card for $82. I just bought 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I just did the same. Now I will wait for Christmas time when they send those coupons saying "spend $150, get 20$ off" #ThumbsUp!


----------



## ChuckA84

Midwayusa.com has the $200 trophy ridge clutch single pin sight for $69.14 and free shipping

There's a seller on ebay selling Grubs Treeline boots (8.5mm neoprene lined rubber with Vibram soles rated for -40 fahrenheit) in mossy oak camo for $50.60 shipped. Sizes 8-11 remaining.


----------



## Ebard22

Boot box in Meadville PA having their annual sale. I know that at least northwest PA Walmarts will price match the hypos for 24.99


----------



## Rev44

Ebard22 said:


> Boot box in Meadville PA having their annual sale. I know that at least northwest PA Walmarts will price match the hypos for 24.99


Can you buy stuff online? Website isn't the best. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

i don't know if you can get those deals online or not. i do know last year i printed out the flyer took it to walmart and bought 4 packs of hypos for 24.95 a pack. as far as everything else its a big tent sale they have twice a year so i doubt they sell online.


----------



## dudewithnofood

BeastModeHunter said:


> I just did the same. Now I will wait for Christmas time when they send those coupons saying "spend $150, get 20$ off" #ThumbsUp!


How do you go about getting those coupons? Join the club?


----------



## tbsportsman

Ebard22 said:


> i don't know if you can get those deals online or not. i do know last year i printed out the flyer took it to walmart and bought 4 packs of hypos for 24.95 a pack. as far as everything else its a big tent sale they have twice a year so i doubt they sell online.


Wow

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfpackhunter3

Ttt


----------



## optimal_max

Dicks has Victory Decimator arrows fletched 6 for $19.99. Half of regular price.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...60170.50628776.111061846&categoryId=111062156


----------



## Squirrels

20% off ALL cabelas brand gear plus free shipping going on right now


----------



## MBaboon

m2ms said:


> 20% off ALL cabelas brand gear plus free shipping going on right now


Dang. Combined with those 100$ gift cards for $82...fools need to send me those gift cards asap.


----------



## tbsportsman

MBaboon said:


> Dang. Combined with those 100$ gift cards for $82...fools need to send me those gift cards asap.


Make sure to check the bargain barn deals too. Daily and weekly.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Posting some more archery deals in the am

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

rhs341 said:


> Rural King....and it has a $20 mail in rebate!!!!!


Ordered one- bout time- thank you

Where is in the mail in rebate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgersdc

100 grain chisel tip rages for 24.99 amongst other deals in cabelas bargain cave.


----------



## rhs341

gjs4 said:


> Ordered one- bout time- thank you
> 
> Where is in the mail in rebate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It's on their website shooter3d.com


----------



## Boilers

20% off and free shipping on Cabelas brand items! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

keyser62 said:


> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


I'm sure many of you have seen it before, but the most popular deal on my website so far has been the Ozonics hr-300 for $399.99 plus sh. I just reposted it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

http://www.midwayusa.com/s?promotio...h_setter_rpm_boots-_-flyer_support-_-20160917

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Irishsetter boots at MidwayUsa

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Irishsetter boots at MidwayUsa
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


just to add to this post you guys need to be spot on with sizing because my other 2 wide 13 irish setter boots fit perfect. I ordered these in 13 wide and they were way too big so it cost me $14 to ship them and hope the 12s fit better or ill be almost $30 in the hole for shipping on boots ive never worn.


----------



## tbsportsman

tbsportsman said:


> I'm sure many of you have seen it before, but the most popular deal on my website so far has been the Ozonics hr-300 for $399.99 plus sh. I just reposted it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Amazon Deal of the Day is various hunting gear. Lots of goods stuff. Links are on my website.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

I've git a tru-glow nitrus bow release deal posted for $17.99. Orig 79.99 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Posted deal for thermacell and holster for $19.99. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

tbsportsman said:


> Posted deal for thermacell and holster for $19.99.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It's a good deal considering I bought it without the holster a couple of weeks ago for $25 during an afternoon of desperation


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> It's a good deal considering I bought it without the holster a couple of weeks ago for $25 during an afternoon of desperation


In your defense, in the late summer, I'd pay $5 a week to have one if I had to. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

I feel pretty good about the cabelas generator i got. Its a champion generator with cabelas outdoorsman packaging. $399 minus 20% is $319. Then used $300 worth of gift cert I bought for $246. Free shipping and no tax. Final cost 246 plus 19!! $265


----------



## tbsportsman

eyeguy said:


> I feel pretty good about the cabelas generator i got. Its a champion generator with cabelas outdoorsman packaging. $399 minus 20% is $319. Then used $300 worth of gift cert I bought for $246. Free shipping and no tax. Final cost 246 plus 19!! $265


Nice! How many kw?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

gjs4 said:


> Ordered one- bout time- thank you
> 
> Where is in the mail in rebate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got it and it is no where near as nice as you'd think... About the size of a goat too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

3800 and 4750 peak watts is the rating.


----------



## twobiscuit

Badlands is having pretty good sale. I just got the black jack fanny pack for $40 with free shipping. It's usually $99


----------



## Tiggie_00

Dicks Sporting goods has a browning prostaff deer knife for 19.99


----------



## skylar1926

I think Kryptek has a 20% off with code notch..only good for 3 more days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF_MIKE

skylar1926 said:


> I think Kryptek has a 20% off with code notch..only good for 3 more days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will have to try. About to order a couple things. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ikarus1

Academy has 25% off clearance. I picked up a quart sprayer of Scentaway Max and a quart of scentaway shower wash combo for $6.xx


----------



## cadena24

twobiscuit said:


> Badlands is having pretty good sale. I just got the black jack fanny pack for $40 with free shipping. It's usually $99


Is this on their website? Don't see it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## twobiscuit

Yes. It's in the on sale section.

http://www.badlandspacks.com/black-jack-lightweight-camo-fanny-pack


----------



## cadena24

twobiscuit said:


> Yes. It's in the on sale section.
> 
> http://www.badlandspacks.com/black-jack-lightweight-camo-fanny-pack


Awesome thank you

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## twobiscuit

No problem


----------



## Fulldraw_76

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/82...ekly-_-hotbuy-_-gerber_vital_combo-_-20160922

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Gerber Vital combo for $30 with free shipping. Anyone use this? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## erniepower

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Gerber Vital combo for $30 with free shipping. Anyone use this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Looks similar to a havalon. I love my havalon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

erniepower said:


> Looks similar to a havalon. I love my havalon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


They use the same blade. Vital blade is easier to change though. I went with the Outdoor Edge Razor for $25. Hopefully will use it soon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

tbsportsman said:


> They use the same blade. Vital blade is easier to change though. I went with the Outdoor Edge Razor for $25. Hopefully will use it soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Outdoor edge razor lite?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Outdoor edge razor lite?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah. EDC. Link is on my site. Sort by knives

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## adventuregeorge

subscribed


----------



## hank lee

rural king had muck woody sport boots on sale for $99 and sams club has wood max for like $120

got my irish setter rpm from midway today and I needed to go down a size. also all these boots are wides so beware of that. I wear a 13 and had to send them back for a 12 and they fit good. much worth the $70


----------



## rfeather

Walmart website has 12 pack of Carbon Express Mayhem 55-70 lb for $16.50. I don't know if it is a computer glitch, but I checked out and printed receipt for pick up tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHobie

rfeather said:


> Walmart website has 12 pack of Carbon Express Mayhem 55-70 lb for $16.50. I don't know if it is a computer glitch, but I checked out and printed receipt for pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


Just tried and my order got cancelled within 10 seconds.


----------



## ldiebo

I bought 3 dozen of them for the 16.50 a dz. Had to talk to five different people buy it got the arrows.


----------



## MHobie

ldiebo said:


> I bought 3 dozen of them for the 16.50 a dz. Had to talk to five different people buy it got the arrows.


I went back and put the quantity to 1 and it accepted my order. No cancellation yet. I think these are the Mayhem Hunters.


----------



## Boilers

I put in an order for 2... Time will tell! How many did you try to order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHobie

Boilers said:


> I put in an order for 2... Time will tell! How many did you try to order?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to order 2 the first time and it got cancelled. I went back in and ordered 1 and it accepted it, then I ordered another dozen.


----------



## Beentown

I ordered 6 and it cancelled 5. We will see...


----------



## Tiggie_00

I ordered 6 dozen but 5 got cancelled


----------



## Boilers

Ok so apparently A LOT of the carbon express arrows are listed wayyyyy cheap. Look around for what you need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Went to the store and got them to price match the online price


----------



## Romero14

I wish the carbon express blue streaks were on sale


----------



## aurebelman

Anyone know what spine strength the mayhem 55-70 at Walmart are? I can't find anything online about them.


----------



## tbsportsman

aurebelman said:


> Anyone know what spine strength the mayhem 55-70 at Walmart are? I can't find anything online about them.


They're sold out. We'll done for those that got them. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Just do 1 per transaction. i tried to order 3 it canceled two so i ordered them 1 at a time ten minutes apart and they havent canceled any of them.


----------



## JakeZ7

tbsportsman said:


> They're sold out. We'll done for those that got them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


If they have them in your "local store" you can still order them at that price for pick up.


----------



## Octoberjohn

FYI, the Walmart Mayhems are now listed for $10.42 a dozen. You guys got screwed that spent $16.50!! Lol!!!


----------



## macomb mike

Now out of stock


----------



## JakeZ7

Octoberjohn said:


> FYI, the Walmart Mayhems are now listed for $10.42 a dozen. You guys got screwed that spent $16.50!! Lol!!!


That's what I paid too (10.42)! Insane....


----------



## rhs341

What spine are they?


----------



## Beentown

rhs341 said:


> What spine are they?


.347


----------



## macomb mike

Beentown said:


> .347


Where did you see that? I thought they were sold out but was able to order 5 doz.:smile:


----------



## kspseshooter

I just scored 2 dozen for $22.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

macomb mike said:


> Where did you see that? I thought they were sold out but was able to order 5 doz.:smile:


x2. I see the 55-70 but couldn't find an actual spine rating. oh well i'm at 61 lbs so I should be good.


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks like these are the Mayhem 350s. Not the hunters. Carbon express list them as a .334 spine, 9.8 gpi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

You can still get them if you choose local pickup. Just posted a link on my site. I ordered 23 and got an email saying they were cancelling 9 of them. We'll see if I get the other 14

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

just found them online again and in stock at my local store. 

whats the deal with them why are they so cheap?


----------



## ikarus1

I bought 2 dozen for $22 and tax and local pickup in an hour. I will see how they shoot at 70lb


----------



## rhs341

My order got cancelled almost instantly.....says out of local stock


----------



## hank lee

Got 2 doz also and pickup after noon. I was getting ready to buy more bemans this week but not anymore.


----------



## Burtle

ordered. I can use these


----------



## rhs341

My order got cancelled almost instantly.....says out of local stock


----------



## tbsportsman

Just got notice my order is ready! 14 of them. Maybe I can help out some of you guys that couldn't get them

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

rhs341 said:


> My order got cancelled almost instantly.....says out of local stock


I ordered a dozen from each store in my town

there's 3 stores.

1 store just cancelled. I called and complained. She said she's going to try and honor the price and order them for me anyway since it said IN STOCK online. 

We shall see. The other 2 stores are saying ready for pick up in a hour. Maybe those will go through.


----------



## hank lee

2pm a couple doz will be ready for me. ill be so mad if they cancel.


----------



## Boilers

I went to 3 stores. Here's the deal. Walmart doesn't sell these arrows as a 12 pack, they only sell these arrows individually. I tried to get them to sell me 12 individual arrows, but all 3 stores denied me. I also ordered 2 dozen for in store pickup. I got there and they had just 2 arrows ready for me, NOT 2 dozen. We all know this is probably a mistake and it's kind of a long shot. If you somehow you get 12 arrows for cheap, consider yourself lucky. If you don't get them, that's just part of it. So cool your jets Hank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Just got a call from my store, they won't honor the price on my order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Has anyone actually got their order? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

ive got an order in, says pick up in 4 hours. i wont be upset if i dont get them. i did get 7 boss babe deer decoys like this, $18 each free shipping. sold them for $50-$75 each and paid for my deer and lope tags.


----------



## Fezzik

kspseshooter said:


> Has anyone actually got their order?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All of my online orders have now been cancelled. I did get the two dozen I bought in person


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> All of my online orders have now been cancelled. I did get the two dozen I bought in person


Did they come in a box or individual?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

Confirmation on two orders. Says they are ready to pick up. Called the store before making the drive and the store said, "sorry you can't pick these up. This was an error. We are not honoring the price."


----------



## Fezzik

tbsportsman said:


> Did they come in a box or individual?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Individual, I grabbed 24 and showed the cashier the online price


----------



## eyeguy

Went to pick mine up and was one arrow. Online says in store pickup only and they sku is for one individual arrow. They said they wont honor it!!


----------



## tbsportsman

eyeguy said:


> Went to pick mine up and was one arrow. Online says in store pickup only and they sku is for one individual arrow. They said they wont honor it!!


Uh oh

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Guess it was too good to be true!!! I'd say Fezzik is one of the few that got a bargain on arrows today! I still have a order in for 4 dozen to another store but my expectations aren't real high


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macomb mike

eyeguy said:


> Went to pick mine up and was one arrow. Online says in store pickup only and they sku is for one individual arrow. They said they wont honor it!!


Same here, just got home.


----------



## joshhutto

So I placed an order. Charged my card but now no record of my order


----------



## Memmax

I ordered 3 dozen. Went to store they don't have the 12 packs. But...









At least I got 12.[emoji12] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

I called the store. They had 14 arrows pulled. Not boxes. Going to see if I can get a refund without going in.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Memmax said:


> I ordered 3 dozen. Went to store they don't have the 12 packs. But...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I got 12.[emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I bet they made an insane profit on that Country Time Lemonade you bought from the machine though. [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

I ended up getting a 20.00 gift certificate from one store. The other two stores are giving me 20.00 gift certificates too.

so, eh, made 60.00 today for nothing


----------



## kspseshooter

They gave you a refund + $20 gift cards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdprice1

I got a 20 dollar gift card and a refund at one store and then the other store honored the deal. So really I made 9 dollars and got 12 mayhem arrows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall

I got six for $.85 each as a compromise, I'm not complaining










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

So after getting an email that my order was cancelled I get a text later it's ready to be picked up???
I ordered from 2 local stores...
First store they give me one arrow, I ask to see the mgr., long story short they honor the price and I get 22 for .87 a piece. But they do say they gotta call Walmart.com.
Second store they only give me one arrow, I ask for the mgr again, only person there is an asst mgr. He literally is scared and says he can't do that, too much loss. I show him receipt from other store but he didn't budge(scared) told me to call mgr in the morning.....soooo we will see
BIG THANKS to Memmax for posting his receipts.....it really helped at the first store when I showed it to them....at least I got 22 so far!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blinginpse

rhs341 said:


> So after getting an email that my order was cancelled I get a text later it's ready to be picked up???
> I ordered from 2 local stores...
> First store they give me one arrow, I ask to see the mgr., long story short they honor the price and I get 22 for .87 a piece. But they do say they gotta call Walmart.com.
> Second store they only give me one arrow, I ask for the mgr again, only person there is an asst mgr. He literally is scared and says he can't do that, too much loss. I show him receipt from other store but he didn't budge(scared) told me to call mgr in the morning.....soooo we will see
> BIG THANKS to Memmax for posting his receipts.....it really helped at the first store when I showed it to them....at least I got 22 so far!!!!!!!!!


Gotta think that's his job at risk if he screws up. Funny the distance some people go to get every last 1. You got 22 but call the manager tomorrow as you will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall

The manager I spoke with was upset because the money comes off his stores bottom line even though he has no control over the web sales


----------



## hank lee

my order said it would be ready by 2pm yesterday and by 4pm still no text or email. I called the store so I didn't drive there for nothing and she says its not in the system to call walmart.com because the store wont honor things like that from walmart.com if its not the exact item. this morning I was going to call because my credit card had been charged and it says order canceled by walmart and now the item wont even show up online.


----------



## spec

A people complain about corporate greed.


----------



## blinginpse

spec said:


> A people complain about corporate greed.


Some will go to some measures won't they


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle

kspseshooter said:


> They gave you a refund + $20 gift cards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Octoberjohn

I put an order in just in case. It got denied. No biggie to me. The last thing that I had in my mind was to go to Walmart and get managers involved. I can't believe the effort that some have gone thru just to a few arrows with a big bar code on the side of them. Seriously, I like a good deal as much as the next guy but sometimes you have to be realistic about things. Everyone knew this was a mistake.


----------



## ikarus1

I put in for the terminator hunters for $7.xx and i ordered 3 dozen. They canceled 2 of 3 and then sent me a ready for pickup email.


----------



## Fezzik

LETS GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK

Midway has cheap fleece gloves for $2 and hey ship for free with orders over 25

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939130084/midwayusa-mens-spike-camp-fleece-gloves

If you're like me, I lose a single glove out of at least two sets every year. This may be the way I need to go if for no other reason than to have an accompanying glove for unmatched sets


----------



## hank lee

Fezzik said:


> LETS GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK
> 
> Midway has cheap fleece gloves for $2 and hey ship for free with orders over 25
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/93...es or something in the free shipping section.


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> LETS GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK
> 
> Midway has cheap fleece gloves for $2 and hey ship for free with orders over 25
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939130084/midwayusa-mens-spike-camp-fleece-gloves
> 
> If you're like me, I lose a single glove out of at least two sets every year. This may be the way I need to go if for no other reason than to have an accompanying glove for unmatched sets


I was thinking the same thing. How about a lone wolf alpha tech f-1 for 134.99 and free shipping?

Please use the link on my website or if you don't want me to make 1% then go straight to cabelas.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Not "dirt cheap" but still a decent deal if youre looking for optics. My local gander mountain (chambersburg pa) has bushnell custom optics marked down. Rangefinders, spotting scopes, 8x32 binos, and 10x42 binos. 

10x42's were 99$ on the shelf and $79.99 at the register. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinold

Kwikee has a great sale on their 3 arrow quivers till end of month.


----------



## tackscall

Octoberjohn said:


> I put an order in just in case. It got denied. No biggie to me. The last thing that I had in my mind was to go to Walmart and get managers involved. I can't believe the effort that some have gone thru just to a few arrows with a big bar code on the side of them. Seriously, I like a good deal as much as the next guy but sometimes you have to be realistic about things. Everyone knew this was a mistake.


Agreed. I told the manager if I walk out of here with those six arrows for $11 I'd be thrilled, I wasn't holding anyone's feet to the fire over what was certainly an error


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinginpse

Octoberjohn said:


> I put an order in just in case. It got denied. No biggie to me. The last thing that I had in my mind was to go to Walmart and get managers involved. I can't believe the effort that some have gone thru just to a few arrows with a big bar code on the side of them. Seriously, I like a good deal as much as the next guy but sometimes you have to be realistic about things. Everyone knew this was a mistake.


It isn't their job at stake so they don't care to get the manager. You know it's America some people gotta get something for nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzer

Ordered a doz mayhams on the 24th, got there and only one arrow but the asst. manager came back and we went and got the last three mayhams and he told to pick out 9 others to complete the order, only had terminators so I got them. walked out with a doz arrows for less then 11 bucks. also may have talked the asst. manager into taking up bow hunting to boot. :banana:


----------



## HoosierArcher88

blinginpse said:


> It isn't their job at stake so they don't care to get the manager. You know it's America some people gotta get something for nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## cretor11

Last year, this thread became pages of walmart climbing sticks, now its walmart arrows. Ugh


----------



## blinginpse

cretor11 said:


> Last year, this thread became pages of walmart climbing sticks, now its walmart arrows. Ugh


Yea that is as pathetic as getting a manager involved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brus

blinginpse said:


> Yea that is as pathetic as getting a manager involved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure makes that dozen I bought from Bowhunterssuperstore make me feel a little better .


----------



## blinginpse

Brus said:


> Sure makes that dozen I bought from Bowhunterssuperstore make me feel a little better .


Worth paying a little more at times for some things. But I'm the type I'd rather not be "that guy" if it makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brus

blinginpse said:


> Worth paying a little more at times for some things. But I'm the type I'd rather not be "that guy" if it makes sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100%


----------



## brodgersdc

Instead you can babysit the discount thread and be "that guy" that had to chime in on everyone's discount arrow buying experience. Way to be better than everyone else. U definitely are that guy.


----------



## gridman

I scored three times on this thread..............lets keep it rollin'


----------



## C Svach

Next deal please!! Enough about the arrows people stole because of someone's mistake.


----------



## hank lee

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:smile::shade:


C Svach said:


> Next deal please!! Enough about the arrows people stole because of someone's mistake.


----------



## cretor11

Yes, DEALS on the "post season deals" thread would be new concept


----------



## tbsportsman

tbsportsman said:


> Fine, I'll pimp my website again, although I appreciate those that are checking it regularly.
> 
> There is a great deal on the Spot Gen 3 GPS communicator at Cabela's. 94.99 with a discount code. Reg price is $150. I'm going to post a deal on the Bushnell wireless cam tomorrow. Nothing earth shattering though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The bushnell cam deal sold out first on amazon. I'll keep an eye for to to come up again, or a good price somewhere else

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Musto

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61410176

Hawk Ranger Climbing Sticks 3 pack, $39.98 ????

Are these cheap quality?


----------



## hank lee

Matt Musto said:


> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61410176
> 
> Hawk Ranger Climbing Sticks 3 pack, $39.98 ????
> 
> Are these cheap quality?


im almost 300lbs and I just purchased them through cabelas.com and im soo pissed lol. they wouldn't price match dicks but dicks takes 3 weeks on everything I order from them so went cabelas. they aren't as lite as the heliums but lite and sturdy.


----------



## WestVirginiaBow

Matt Musto said:


> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61410176
> 
> Hawk Ranger Climbing Sticks 3 pack, $39.98 ????
> 
> Are these cheap quality?


I haven't tried the Ranger sticks but Hawk makes good stuff. The Ranger sticks are steel and are going to be heavy, so they wouldn't be ideal for packing in and out. I have their lighter Helium sticks and love them for mobile hunts. This is still a really good deal for someone who wants a pack of 3 sticks to leave in a tree for a season.


----------



## Beentown

WestVirginiaBow said:


> I haven't tried the Ranger sticks but Hawk makes good stuff. The Ranger sticks are steel and are going to be heavy, so they wouldn't be ideal for packing in and out. I have their lighter Helium sticks and love them for mobile hunts. This is still a really good deal for someone who wants a pack of 3 sticks to leave in a tree for a season.


Or supplement on public land. These with Millennium brackets hung and just carry a couple Helium/Leverage sticks for the bottom two would make a great set up if your worried about stands being stolen.


----------



## tbsportsman

Beentown said:


> Or supplement on public land. These with Millennium brackets hung and just carry a couple Helium/Leverage sticks for the bottom two would make a great set up if your worried about stands being stolen.


Good idea

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

ONLY until 10pm tonight and ONLY ONLINE

Hawk Ranger Sticks $40 a set
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61410176

I already own two and just ordered another


----------



## jlh42581

jlh42581 said:


> ONLY until 10pm tonight and ONLY ONLINE
> 
> Hawk Ranger Sticks $40 a set
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=61410176
> 
> I already own two and just ordered another


Double post, didnt see it above, sorry

To answer, they are AWESOME for the price


----------



## Dunn6253

Just ordered a set of the Hawk's, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jlh42581

I placed my order right before I posted. I selected to pick up in store as I work by one and drive by it going home. Already got the email its ready.


----------



## BowTechTony

Anyone in the market for a good pair of high end boots Cabelas has $70 in Cabelas bucks with a purchase of most of their Meindl boots

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=meindl&CQ_st=b


----------



## cfred70

I need a cabelas code for $20 off $100...anyone got one laying around


----------



## Matt Musto

jlh42581 said:


> I placed my order right before I posted. I selected to pick up in store as I work by one and drive by it going home. Already got the email its ready.


Stopping on my way home to pick mine up also. I leave the top one in a the tree and pull the bottom two on my way down, so carrying two in each time isn't so bad.


----------



## 25ft-up

cfred70 said:


> I need a cabelas code for $20 off $100...anyone got one laying around


Had 2 but they expired yesterday. I'll look for others.


----------



## jlh42581

Matt Musto said:


> Stopping on my way home to pick mine up also. I leave the top one in a the tree and pull the bottom two on my way down, so carrying two in each time isn't so bad.


I leave all three and run two muddy pros down low

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

jlh42581 said:


> I leave all three and run two muddy pros down low
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


How high does that get you?


----------



## dudewithnofood

BowTechTony said:


> Anyone in the market for a good pair of high end boots Cabelas has $70 in Cabelas bucks with a purchase of most of their Meindl boots
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=meindl&CQ_st=b


How do you get $70 in Cabela's bucks? There are 2 tags when looking at the page with all the products, one for $40 and one for $30 but when you click on an actual product, it's just $30? I think the $40 is just there by mistake?


----------



## jlh42581

hokiehunter373 said:


> How high does that get you?


18-20ft

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTechTony

dudewithnofood said:


> How do you get $70 in Cabela's bucks? There are 2 tags when looking at the page with all the products, one for $40 and one for $30 but when you click on an actual product, it's just $30? I think the $40 is just there by mistake?


My apologies. It was there earlier today $40 and $30 in Cabelas bucks thats where i came up with 70... maybe it was a mistake and they took it down?


----------



## Tim/OH

Cabelas has them summit comfort mat that goes on your treestand platform..... $29.99 on sale for $7.99.

Check it out I bought 2 of them.


Tim


----------



## dudewithnofood

I see both on the page with all the boots but when I click on an actual boot I only see the $30. I think it's basically the offer that's here: http://www.cabelas.com/category/Cab...d-Special-Offers/105631380.uts#Cabela's Bucks


----------



## Fezzik

Tim/OH said:


> Cabelas has them summit comfort mat that goes on your treestand platform..... $29.99 on sale for $7.99.
> 
> Check it out I bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> Tim


Yep, I grabbed one the other day. For 7 dollars I was willing to try it out even if it's not essential


----------



## Fezzik

Midway is offering gift cards with the purchase of first lite products. Nice bonus if you were going to buy something anyway. Otherwise, remember that FL stuff usually hits ~40% off after the season


----------



## azscorpion

Wally World has another bogus arrow sale going......


----------



## tackscall

Tim/OH said:


> Cabelas has them summit comfort mat that goes on your treestand platform..... $29.99 on sale for $7.99.
> 
> Check it out I bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> Tim


Sold out, crap.


----------



## Teemster

azscorpion said:


> Wally World has another bogus arrow sale going......


Which arrow u referring to?


----------



## Tim/OH

tackscall said:


> Sold out, crap.


 Dang that sucks.....

Tim


----------



## Romero14

Scentblocker is back on sale for 50% off


----------



## eyeguy

Cabelas has browning strike force 12 mp online for 89 If you add something of 10$ value you can get $10 off and free shipping I needed some bradley smoker biskets and they were on sale also.


----------



## rhs341




----------



## dudewithnofood

tbsportsman said:


> Bushnell legend hd 10x42 binos Deal of the Day for $159.99 Link is on my site
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I also see the vortex diamondback deal. What's the better bino?


----------



## dudewithnofood

Ahh the Bushnell deal is over anyway :/ I did order the Vortex Diamondbacks as my first bino's though.


----------



## tbsportsman

dudewithnofood said:


> Ahh the Bushnell deal is over anyway :/ I did order the Vortex Diamondbacks as my first bino's though.


Thats a great set of binos to start with. Youll be happy with them. Much better than the heavy set of 10x50 $50 or 10x33 compact $25 most guys get

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cholt1986

Midway has Vortex Diamonback 10x42 Binos for 129.99 They are the Gen 1 but still a good deal for lifetime Binos

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...ular-10x-42mm-roof-prism-rubber-armored-green


----------



## optimal_max

Hoyt is clearancing out inventory for cheap prices.

http://store.hoyt.com/sale.html


----------



## dudewithnofood

tbsportsman said:


> Thats a great set of binos to start with. Youll be happy with them. Much better than the heavy set of 10x50 $50 or 10x33 compact $25 most guys get
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've already talked myself into stepping up to Talon Hd or Viper HD :|



optimal_max said:


> Hoyt is clearancing out inventory for cheap prices.
> 
> http://store.hoyt.com/sale.html


I got excited and expected to see bows


----------



## VancouverHunter

cholt1986 said:


> Midway has Vortex Diamonback 10x42 Binos for 129.99 They are the Gen 1 but still a good deal for lifetime Binos
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...ular-10x-42mm-roof-prism-rubber-armored-green


oh man that's a good deal


----------



## cholt1986

VancouverHunter said:


> oh man that's a good deal


I ordered a pait over the weekend...they should be in today! Pretty excited!


----------



## flatlander8181

16' Browning Cameras = Good prices, Free shipping www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## Cisar

This may have been posted before but the nomad syncrate hoodie and pants are 40% off on the nomad website.


----------



## rako

Arctic Shield boot covers $16.92 clearance at Sportsman's Warehouse. Unfortunately only available in small and medium.
Sportsmanswarehouse


----------



## Matt Musto

Dick's is having another online flash sale again today until 10 pm. All kinds of stuff up to 50% off


----------



## flatlander8181

LW Stands on Sale now and free shipping www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## tbsportsman

flatlander8181 said:


> LW Stands on Sale now and free shipping www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


Based on my traffic #s lots of you are already checking, but just in case, I've got a couple of those items listed lower on my site right now. Any sale on Lone Wolf is good though. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Firstlite has 40% off all their stuff that has Realtree patterns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckem

Cabelas Berber Extreme Parka and Bids on sale for $99 and $95
http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=berber+extreme&CQ_st=b


----------



## Tiggie_00

Walmart has Nikon scopes for cheap.. happy hunting


----------



## Owen007

bump...


----------



## HawkeyeBruiser

Great thread, subscribed.


----------



## 202gwg

Buckem said:


> Cabelas Berber Extreme Parka and Bids on sale for $99 and $95
> http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=berber+extreme&CQ_st=b


Thanks dude ! I just got a pair of the bibs with $20.00 off $100.00 coupon, these will go very nice with my Berber Fleece pullover.


----------



## Buckem

202gwg said:


> Thanks dude ! I just got a pair of the bibs with $20.00 off $100.00 coupon, these will go very nice with my Berber Fleece pullover.


No problem, ordered a set myself!


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Looking for a couple of Millennium hang on stands. Anyone know of any deals out there?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Muddy vantage stands marked down to 99 at ruralking


----------



## Subsea01

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Looking for a couple of Millennium hang on stands. Anyone know of any deals out there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cabelas has the M150 for 199.00 yesterday. Plus free shipping.


----------



## optimal_max

Ruralking.com has some good deals on stands.

Muddy Vantage hang on $99 + shipping http://www.ruralking.com/vantage-fixed-position.html
Big Game sticks $29.99 http://www.ruralking.com/quick-stick.html
Big game Boss Lite hang on $27.99 http://www.ruralking.com/the-boss-lite.html

edit: just noticed someone already posted the Muddy deal.


----------



## Squirrel

Woot has some old style Sitka gear. If you like the forest pattern might be worth checking out.


----------



## Fezzik

Squirrel said:


> Woot has some old style Sitka gear. If you like the forest pattern might be worth checking out.




Wow they've got a fanatic vest for $67 only size is 3xl but that's a hell of deal for a big guy


----------



## jlh42581

It took exactly 1 photo of me in an original forest hat to never buy it again. The blue hue it gives off is something else.


----------



## C Svach

Cabelas has bushnell truth range finder with arc and 10x42 Bino combo from 300 to 149 minus a 20 coupon and I had 25 in credit card points no shipping fee sending it to local store ended up being around 115 for the combo. Pretty good deal since the best price I find for range finder alone is about 169. Binos are not the best but perfect for leaving in my truck and worrying about them or as a backup pair or put on eBay for 30 bucks. Good luck.


----------



## tbsportsman

C Svach said:


> View attachment 4959833
> 
> Cabelas has bushnell truth range finder with arc and 10x42 Bino combo from 300 to 149 minus a 20 coupon and I had 25 in credit card points no shipping fee sending it to local store ended up being around 115 for the combo. Pretty good deal since the best price I find for range finder alone is about 169. Binos are not the best but perfect for leaving in my truck and worrying about them or as a backup pair or put on eBay for 30 bucks. Good luck.


Agreed! You can get a higher end rangefinder for slightly more, but the included binos are a great deal.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen007

any tonight?


----------



## BQC123

Tiggie_00 said:


> Walmart has Nikon scopes for cheap.. happy hunting


I grabbed a few last year at half off. Also a few red dots. Checked two nights ago, but nothing here yet.


----------



## Owen007

any today?


----------



## azscorpion

Dick's has 100% off everything if you can out run security......


----------



## Owen007

azscorpion said:


> Dick's has 100% off everything if you can out run security......


heard Cabelas had the same deal going on....


----------



## hokiehunter373

Gander mountain has some discounts on core lokt ammo. Yesterday they had free shipping too. Not sure about today


----------



## Owen007

bump


----------



## rhs341

Big buck days at Cabelas 
Up to 60% off....some pretty good deals!!!!!


----------



## Usc1

Got an email from Kuiu. Two day sale on their insulation layers 25% off.


----------



## dudewithnofood

Mail in rebate for Gold Tip Hunter arrows (does NOT include XT and Pro models) for $20 back on dozen, $10 back for 6

https://sporting.myonlinerebate.com/11149/


----------



## Fulldraw_76

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12872898

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

$159 plus $10 off for a classic Summit Viper.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Not archery, but Academy sports is having a pretty good deal on rifle ammo.

Buy 2 boxes and get free ship and a $5 mail-in rebate.

Link goes to 30-30 ammo, but they have other calibers available.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/win...70-grain-rifle-ammunition#repChildCatid=28663


----------



## Fezzik

ttt


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


For the money you're not going to find a better stand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion

40% off all Realtree First Lite clothing


----------



## Owen007

Ordered that stand and some rapid rails yesterday...gonna be my run and gun setup


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

midway has 25% off firstlite and free shipping for the next 48 hours also. lots of choices for people wanting firstlite


----------



## Charman03

Is firstlite good?


----------



## Fezzik

Charman03 said:


> Is firstlite good?


good quality- yes. Many people are fans of their base layers made from merino wool, their outer layers are becoming more popular now as well. Search the forum for firstlite to see reviews etc; I have issues with their sizing definitely not made for short stubby people, IMO


----------



## Toadmeister

Charman03 said:


> Is firstlite good?


LOL

Does a Bear Sh1t in the woods? Their merino stuff is the best on the market IMHO. Fusion pattern is also one of the best. IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 145nWV




----------



## Tbass3574

Field and stream one day sale, 35 dollar trail cameras, I've got one of these already, not bad if you want to gamble with it on public land and takes pretty decent pics


----------



## rhs341




----------



## 145nWV

I bought the hang on stand and received it yesterday. I was happy with the quality. I have 2 Hawk and 1 Millennium lock on stands and this stand has a couple features they don't. You can angle the platform to level it if you are in a leaning tree and it has an adjustment knob for the seat also.


----------



## crawdad

Hey 145nWV, Can I ask if you agree with whoever said the Millenium M25 has the seat too low? I am looking at that or the Field and Stream.

Anyone who has one, is that true? I dont know where I can see one nearby.


----------



## ksgobbler

Love that Field and Stream stand. Wing Supply having a big sale on scent blocker for those so inclined.


----------



## 145nWV

I have one of the first generation M25, it has a strap not a chain and it doesn't have the footrest. I'm not sure if the seat height is the same but I'm 5' 10" and the seat height is good for me. Hope this helps


----------



## mnormand

I looked them both up...they both say seat height is 21" ..... I have two of the F&S... nice price at $59.


----------



## crawdad

Thanks I'm going to get one.


----------



## woodslife

145nWV said:


> View attachment 5017697
> 
> 
> I bought the hang on stand and received it yesterday. I was happy with the quality. I have 2 Hawk and 1 Millennium lock on stands and this stand has a couple features they don't. You can angle the platform to level it if you are in a leaning tree and it has an adjustment knob for the seat also.


Got one as well and haven't had a chance to put it up yet but hope to soon. Curious to see how it holds up.

Honestly, field and stream is the most underrated, least advertised brand I have seen. They have stuff better than the "top" brands for much cheaper. Their bow sling is much better than the primos one. And there backpacks are really good looking to. Haven't tried one yet though.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

I have the FS and the m25. The m25 has a bigger and more comfortable seat IMO. The field and stream is a heck of a deal at 60 bucks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

I have both as well, and Id walk past the F&S everytime to go to the M25... The F&S will rust much quicker and the grating is way thinner and starts to squeak abd pop rather quickly. Its not a horrible stand, but its not a Millennium. The platform is a few inches smaller and the seat isnt near as big.


----------



## Fezzik

Field supply has the gameplan gear bowbat xl for $28 and 3dollar shipping. I've been wanting to try one so I scooped one up. Other deals on other game plan gear as well


----------



## C Svach

Midway has some crush blinds marked down to 88bucks from amirestep seems reasonable. 
. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/97...-supersonic-_-ssp_ameristep_blinds-_-20161105


----------



## rhs341

Rage hypos on sale @ Midway.....


----------



## nhns4

.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

XOP 4 PACK Climbing sticks 129.99 + 3.99 ship
Shipping from Brandshoppers (Field Supply)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/49784097#about


----------



## kspseshooter

rhs341 said:


> Rage hypos on sale @ Midway.....


I would question whether those are the real deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

They are coming from midway, not eBay


----------



## rhs341

kspseshooter said:


> I would question whether those are the real deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that was Midway USA...I received the email sale directly from them...I would be shocked if they weren't genuine. 
Just wanted to share the del with everyone...


----------



## backstraps01

Bump


----------



## SBjanderson

I just bought a pack of 125 gr rage hypos from midway. They of course are the real deal, cmon people its MidwayUSA. They are the only place I will buy any of my gear from not that cabelas got bought out by basspro. If they were not real then Rage would have a class action lawsuit coming down on them very quickly.


----------



## SBjanderson

Oh and they offer free shipping on orders of $25 or more! Cabelas makes ya but at least $99 before they give ya free shipping. Of course MidwayUSA is in my back yard so I just roll up and pick them up less than 10 minutes after placing the order usually.


----------



## BGagner

Do these Rage Hypos only fit a deep six insert? Or, will they fit any other inserts. That's been my drawback from ordering them so far as I just have standard, not deep six, inserts on all of my arrows


----------



## SBjanderson

BGagner said:


> Do these Rage Hypos only fit a deep six insert? Or, will they fit any other inserts. That's been my drawback from ordering them so far as I just have standard, not deep six, inserts on all of my arrows


If you can get away with using 125gr then you will be good on these.https://www.midwayusa.com/product/717915/rage-hypodermic-2-blade-mechanical-broadhead-2-cut-stainless-steel-pack-of-3

I shoot 125gr so it was perfect for me, I like the 125gr better than the 100 gr on these anyways because the ferrule is more beefy


----------



## gridman

https://www.facebook.com/HobbyKraft...41827.303495783326248/332257097116783/?type=3

cant hurt to try, just bought one, plus another 10% off with discount code deal10..........one size fits up to 6'2" and 28-48" waist


----------



## fmfa0801

Dicks sporting goods is doing a flash sale until 11pm. 20% off and even works on items marked down or on clearance. You can but Rage Hypos 100 gr. For $35.99 shipped. 

Also they are selling a propane turkey fryer. 
Was $69.99
Now $35
After extra 20% it's was $28 shipped!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

fmfa0801 said:


> Dicks sporting goods is doing a flash sale until 11pm. 20% off and even works on items marked down or on clearance. You can but Rage Hypos 100 gr. For $35.99 shipped.
> 
> Also they are selling a propane turkey fryer.
> Was $69.99
> Now $35
> After extra 20% it's was $28 shipped!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




Also makes the Millennium M60U $153 shipped plus taxes


----------



## optimal_max

Sierra Trading Post has Icebreaker Merino wool base layer shirts for $25 in sizes XL,XXL, XXXL. I have a set of these and wear them every time out.
I suggest ordering a size up.

If you use the code EMY16 you get free ship over $75.


----------



## backstraps01

optimal_max said:


> Sierra Trading Post has Icebreaker Merino wool base layer shirts for $25 in sizes XL,XXL, XXXL. I have a set of these and wear them every time out.
> I suggest ordering a size up.
> 
> If you use the code EMY16 you get free ship over $75.




Awesome deal, thank you!


----------



## Sivart

That field and stream stand has a leveling platform? It doesn't look like it from the pic? I'm very interested if it does....


----------



## optimal_max

Sivart said:


> That field and stream stand has a leveling platform? It doesn't look like it from the pic? I'm very interested if it does....


Look at the 4th pic on the Dicks website.It has 4 settings.


----------



## perchjerker

Good deals always www.wingsupply.com


----------



## strawcat

Field and stream.com has scent lok clothing buy 1 get 1 free until midnight tomorrow


----------



## backstraps01

I really need a few ladder stands. Something easy for an elder to climb, taller the better and shooting rail would be nice for them

Anyone heard of any clearance or BF deals ?? thanks


----------



## Fezzik

backstraps01 said:


> I really need a few ladder stands. Something easy for an elder to climb, taller the better and shooting rail would be nice for them
> 
> Anyone heard of any clearance or BF deals ?? thanks


Walmart had the double man ameristep ladder stands for $88 for a while. Otherwise I'll keep an eye out. whats your price point ?


----------



## backstraps01

thanks Fezzik

I need one man stands with shooting rail. I have seen them around 80 online at various sites for 15 or 16 foot stands

Would really like to fine 20 foot single stand with shooting rail under 100 to my door 

THANKS


----------



## kparrott154

Field and stream has Hawke lock-on and climbing stick combo for $100 and I believe free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

kparrott154 said:


> Field and stream has Hawke lock-on and climbing stick combo for $100 and I believe free shipping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great deal. Looks like the stand is in store only though. I think they've done something wrong since it says you need to add both to cart to get the deal


----------



## kparrott154

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's a great deal. Looks like the stand is in store only though. I think they've done something wrong since it says you need to add both to cart to get the deal


Email I got says online only and free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinginpse

Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blinginpse

kparrott154 said:


> Email I got says online only and free shipping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kparrott154

http://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/h...m=988643361&csc=69460&csa=988769731&csu=69522


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

just tried it and says in store only.


----------



## Fezzik

I ordered two on Monday, added sticks and stand to cart and discount was auto applied


----------



## dt5150

just ordered the hawk mega combat stand and ranger sticks from field and stream for $99.97 and free shipping. that's a darn good deal for that combo.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Just ordered it as well. For those having trouble, search the item and then try adding it to your cart.


----------



## dt5150

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:&


----------



## baz77

Also if you sign up for their email you can get an extra 15% off. I just got 4 sets for 339.90


----------



## twobiscuit

I called their 800 number. The guy told me they were out of stock and that's why they show in store only. Good luck to those that got to order


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Any deals on good vacuum sealers? My old one died and I need a replacement.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memmax

Just ordered a set.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> I ordered two on Monday, added sticks and stand to cart and discount was auto applied


Mine were just delivered


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any deals on good vacuum sealers? My old one died and I need a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## Fezzik

backstraps01 said:


> thanks Fezzik
> 
> I need one man stands with shooting rail. I have seen them around 80 online at various sites for 15 or 16 foot stands
> 
> Would really like to fine 20 foot single stand with shooting rail under 100 to my door
> 
> THANKS


Not quite the 20 foot, but this 17 ft is getting there. I suspect we'll see more deals at the beginning of December http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=753308&type=product


----------



## VancouverHunter

KUIU %30 off storewide sale - starts NOW!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## rhs341

Today @ Camofire


----------



## hokiehunter373

I haven't looked into the talon's but for anyone looking at binocs I think this is a pretty good deal:

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...60170.65624696.108775876&categoryId=114980356


----------



## backstraps01

Fezzik said:


> Not quite the 20 foot, but this 17 ft is getting there. I suspect we'll see more deals at the beginning of December http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=753308&type=product


Thank you
Got one of those after you posted so thank you. Also keeping an eye out for a few more.

Maybe a few hub blinds as well.


----------



## backstraps01

bump

BLACK FRIDAY
CYBER MONDAY is on their way.... anyone seeing any "too good to pass up" deals?


----------



## optimal_max

Man I wish I would have picked up one of those Hawk stand/stick combos when I had the chance....:sad:


----------



## perryhunter4

Sparrowhawk said:


> Same here.


It seems mine dies every two years or so. I use it hard for venison and butchering, but we also use it for everything else throughout the year (i.e. leftovers, bulk meat, etc..). I can live that as much as we use it, but man the bags cost a fortune!!


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> Man I wish I would have picked up one of those Hawk stand/stick combos when I had the chance....:sad:


:shade: The sticks just showed up back in stock and I picked up a set.


----------



## rhs341

perryhunter4 said:


> It seems mine dies every two years or so. I use it hard for venison and butchering, but we also use it for everything else throughout the year (i.e. leftovers, bulk meat, etc..). I can live that as much as we use it, but man the bags cost a fortune!!


Cheapest vac bags and roll bags I have found.....I found these I think from an earlier post on here somewhere.....ordered 200 of the gallon size bags....
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/14281/vacuum-packaging-machine-bags.html


----------



## optimal_max

I don't have anything new for today, but holy cow that Hawk stand/stick set for $100 at http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/s...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:& is a nice deal and is worth a bump.


----------



## Critter10

optimal_max said:


> I don't have anything new for today, but holy cow that Hawk stand/stick set for $100 at http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/s...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:& is a nice deal and is worth a bump.


No kidding, I really don't need more sticks but have been eyeing another lightweight hang-on. Well I got the hang-on for $20 under MSRP and it came with free sticks!


----------



## Samhell

Just received mine and its a damn nice combo for $100


----------



## rhs341

I know some are not Dicks sporting goods fans but they have BOGO on some Scentlok stuff today...


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I remember Farm King had Millennium M100 stands on sale last year. Hopefully someone has a light hang on on sale soon. I need something in the 12 lb range

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

Anybody know why when I click on the Hawk stand and sticks deal on field and stream it gives me an error? Assuming sticks are out of stock?


----------



## mightymite68

Guys we're having problems ordering on line, I called had no problems


----------



## hank lee

rhs341 said:


> I know some are not Dicks sporting goods fans but they have BOGO on some Scentlok stuff today...


yeah but your paying $160 instead of $100 for one item.


----------



## scrub1

Fulldraw_76 said:


> I remember Farm King had Millennium M100 stands on sale last year. Hopefully someone has a light hang on on sale soon. I need something in the 12 lb range
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I had bought a muddy vantage for $119 from rural king about a month ago, about 40% off


----------



## Fulldraw_76

scrub1 said:


> I had bought a muddy vantage for $119 from rural king about a month ago, about 40% off


Damn, missed that one. That's a pretty good deal.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

bucco921 said:


> Anybody know why when I click on the Hawk stand and sticks deal on field and stream it gives me an error? Assuming sticks are out of stock?


Just checked. Looks like the deal is over.


----------



## optimal_max

Sierratradingpost.com got some more icebreaker merino wool tops is in xxl & xxxl. They were sold out for a few days after I posted it earlier. Get a size up if you are buying.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/ic...e-for-men~p~8692n/?filterString=s~icebreaker/


----------



## bucco921

optimal_max said:


> Just checked. Looks like the deal is over.


Just looked at their flyer that came in the mail. I guess they're going to run the same deal in store for black friday.


----------



## whodeynation

Dicks has 20% off order plus free shipping, just snagged up a couple field and stream timberline stands @ $64/


----------



## Boilers

whodeynation said:


> Dicks has 20% off order plus free shipping, just snagged up a couple field and stream timberline stands @ $64/


Is there a coupon code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Boilers said:


> Is there a coupon code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it will automatically apply the discount.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22jdub

Fulldraw_76 said:


> No it will automatically apply the discount.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The 20% off excludes a very long list of products. I was looking for some vortex binos, free shipping but no go on the 20% off.


----------



## dt5150

i ordered the hawk stand/stick combo, signed up for their emails, but never got the 15% off code. i emailed support and they sent me a code for 20% off, so i ordered another set  $99 for the first set, $79 for the other.


----------



## Boilers

dt5150 said:


> i ordered the hawk stand/stick combo, signed up for their emails, but never got the 15% off code. i emailed support and they sent me a code for 20% off, so i ordered another set  $99 for the first set, $79 for the other.


I tried to chat with someone, but they didn't budge. ... who did you email? Did they respond quickly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Eberlestock tailhook pack for $109.99 on Camofire today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt5150

Boilers said:


> I tried to chat with someone, but they didn't budge. ... who did you email? Did they respond quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i just used the "contact us" form, they got back to me same day, within a 2 or 3 hours actually.


----------



## flatlander8181

some decent deals here http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/holiday-deals/


----------



## Boilers

dt5150 said:


> i just used the "contact us" form, they got back to me same day, within a 2 or 3 hours actually.


I emailed them. We will see what happens.


----------



## nelly23

> I remember Farm King had Millennium M100 stands on sale last year. Hopefully someone has a light hang on on sale soon. I need something in the 12 lb range


Cabelas has them on sale right now for $179, I just ordered one


----------



## dt5150

^^ $159 at dicks with their 20% off promo.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Some good deals coming up at Cabela's starting on the 24th.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

In Stores only or online as well?

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

bump


----------



## 1231

bucco921 said:


> Just looked at their flyer that came in the mail. I guess they're going to run the same deal in store for black friday.


I looked at the Black Friday flyer online. Unless I'm blind, I didn't see the hawk stand /sticks combo being a part of their sale on Friday. Do you still have the flyer?


----------



## bucco921

1231 said:


> I looked at the Black Friday flyer online. Unless I'm blind, I didn't see the hawk stand /sticks combo being a part of their sale on Friday. Do you still have the flyer?


Let me check. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## bucco921

1231 said:


> I looked at the Black Friday flyer online. Unless I'm blind, I didn't see the hawk stand /sticks combo being a part of their sale on Friday. Do you still have the flyer?


----------



## 1231

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 5107505


Thanks a lot. My wife is apparently right, I can't see or find anything


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman

We are having a one day, site wide Cyber Monday sale for bowhunters.

http://innovativeoutdoorsmanllc.com/


----------



## hank lee

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 5107505


I found the link but it wont let me order it online. talking with customer service now seeing how im out of town and no field and streams around.


----------



## mikear

hank lee said:


> i cant find a link where did you see that flyer?


https://www.slickguns.com/product/field-stream-black-friday-2016-ad-scan-and-sales?mobile=true

Here you go


----------



## backstraps01

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/73...=pe_event-_-blackfri16-_-wednesday-_-20161123


----------



## Owen007

Anyone know of any sales going on today?


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks like cabelas website has Millennium M25s for $79.99. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 5107505


so I went onto their website and clicked the item in the ad and it didn't give a tab to purchase it so upon talking to customer service they said the sale hasn't started yet that's why its not letting me purchase online but the flyer says sale starts the 23rd. 
I don't think we can order it online.


----------



## tpcowfish

I believe First Lite has %30 off today


----------



## Fulldraw_76

kspseshooter said:


> Looks like cabelas website has Millennium M25s for $79.99.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They wanted $16.95 for shipping last time I looked. I can buy local for about the same price.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Fulldraw_76 said:


> They wanted $16.95 for shipping last time I looked. I can buy local for about the same price.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep you are correct. 
Rogers Sporting Goods has them for 89.99 free shipping over 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

First Lite has 50% off all Realtree items.

http://www.firstlite.com/products/sale.html?p=1


----------



## eliminator2

Sands Archery has 30% off all first lite!
Just saved $253


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlander8181

119.99 For Moultrie 888I Cameras and free shipping http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/holiday-deals/


----------



## Fezzik

Looks like all first lite retailers are offering 30% off, so if one is out of something you're looking for check others. Also I would encourage you to look to small businesses or AT sponsors since the pricing is the same


----------



## Rev44

eliminator2 said:


> Sands Archery has 30% off all first lite!
> Just saved $253
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the code? Don't see 30%

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Hawk Treestand products on sale at Midway. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetLo...&Ns=p_metric_sales_velocity%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1


----------



## eliminator2

rev44 said:


> what is the code? Don't see 30%
> 
> sent from my sm-g935v using tapatalk


fp16

Just dropped another 225 lol


----------



## Rev44

eliminator2 said:


> fp16


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliminator2

Rev44 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 My bad rev....it's. BF16


----------



## Rev44

Ok thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

mikear said:


> Hawk Treestand products on sale at Midway.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetLo...&Ns=p_metric_sales_velocity%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1



shipping kills you though.


----------



## Fezzik

hank lee said:


> shipping kills you though.



You can change the shipping costs by adding some of the free shipping items, just an FYI. But doesn't usually make it all free but it does cut down significantly in some cases


----------



## blinginpse

There is betters deals to be had


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hank lee

Fezzik said:


> You can change the shipping costs by adding some of the free shipping items, just an FYI. But doesn't usually make it all free but it does cut down significantly in some cases


not on those because they ship separate because of size and weight and I think right from hawk. I tried it a month or so ago and shipping stayed the same. but I just ad something small when ordering normal stuff and it ships free over $25


----------



## kybeau

My local tractor supply has wildgame cloak 6.0 camera for 39 bucks. Marked down from 69. Not bad for a cheap feeder camera.


----------



## weekender7

kybeau said:


> My local tractor supply has wildgame cloak 6.0 camera for 39 bucks. Marked down from 69. Not bad for a cheap feeder camera.


reviews on that camera are less than stellar


----------



## rhs341

weekender7 said:


> reviews on that camera are less than stellar


All wild game cams are less than stellar.....


----------



## Rev44

Any deals on scent crusher bags? Looking to get another 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Samhell

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:&

Hawk Mega Combat & Ranger Sticks back up


----------



## powell7db

Sticks out of stock


----------



## Fulldraw_76

The sale I posted about is going on now at Cabela's. Killer deal on lacrosse boots and free shipping.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Going fast, some sizes are backordered now

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Vortex 10X42 for $129








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zechs_yokiko

good idea to have


----------



## Stick&String96

rhs341 said:


> All wild game cams are less than stellar.....


Aint that the truth


----------



## eliminator2

Rev44 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That code work for ya rev?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Couldn't find my size so I order some from bowhunters supply. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliminator2

Right on..had to order a chama from bowhunters supply


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Anyone seeing deals on qad hdx rests or a scope to go on a .270 deer rifle?


----------



## mikear

Charman03 said:


> Anyone seeing deals on qad hdx rests or a scope to go on a .270 deer rifle?


Budget and magnification range preference?


----------



## hank lee

Charman03 said:


> Anyone seeing deals on qad hdx rests or a scope to go on a .270 deer rifle?


cabelas Nikon prostaff 3-9-40 $100-$80 off.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Charman03 said:


> Anyone seeing deals on qad hdx rests or a scope to go on a .270 deer rifle?


Nikon BDC for $99 at Cabela's.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cenochs

Keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Charman03

Thanks guys, I'd probably be all over that scope but I kinda don't want the bdc


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Just picked up a Hawk Helium from Jet.com, it was $129 but you get $15 off using promo code TRIPLE15 and free shipping.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Dicks has Primos Truth cams for $59.99, with a $30 mail in rebate.

I have one and it's not bad. A steal for $30.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...ectfrmcatfam=true&prevCatId=113466636&prevcp=


----------



## tbsportsman

Hey guys, Happy Thanksgiving! Got a new phone, so I lost touch with Tapatalk for a bit. Also been really busy working on my Black Friday blog post. I've got all the best sales on hunting gear listed in 1 place. Head over to my website and check it out. 

Cabela's has vortex Diamondback 10 x 42 for $130 today

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

tbsportsman said:


> Hey guys, Happy Thanksgiving! Got a new phone, so I lost touch with Tapatalk for a bit. Also been really busy working on my Black Friday blog post. I've got all the best sales on hunting gear listed in 1 place. Head over to my website and check it out.
> 
> Cabela's has vortex Diamondback 10 x 42 for $130 today
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Glad to have you back. We have been all over the Cabela's sale. How about finding us a deal on some light sticks.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cardiac5

tbsportsman said:


> Hey guys, Happy Thanksgiving! Got a new phone, so I lost touch with Tapatalk for a bit. Also been really busy working on my Black Friday blog post. I've got all the best sales on hunting gear listed in 1 place. Head over to my website and check it out.
> 
> Cabela's has vortex Diamondback 10 x 42 for $130 today
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Can you please attach a link to your blog


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

cardiac5 said:


> Can you please attach a link to your blog
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Per site rules, I'm not supposed to and I'm probably already pushing it a bit with these posts. I respect the site, but don't have the income to become an advertiser yet. I think the link is in my bio, or I'd be happy to PM it. Also, anyone else can post it if they want, just not the site owner.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Glad to have you back. We have been all over the Cabela's sale. How about finding us a deal on some light sticks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll see what I can find.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

cardiac5 said:


> Can you please attach a link to your blog
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


http://www.huntinggeardeals.com

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liv4Rut

Scheels has an awesome deal on 1000 gram Irish Setter Grizzly Tracker boots. 1000 gram thinsulate, waterproof. $69.99 with free shipping. They are the same boots I currently wear and bought last year and I love them so much at this price I couldn't pass up another set and storing them away. 4 of my buddies bought them as well.

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/irish-setter-grizzly-tracker-1000g-boot-000333-2859


----------



## scrub1

Liv4Rut said:


> Scheels has an awesome deal on 1000 gram Irish Setter Grizzly Tracker boots. 1000 gram thinsulate, waterproof. $69.99 with free shipping. They are the same boots I currently wear and bought last year and I love them so much at this price I couldn't pass up another set and storing them away. 4 of my buddies bought them as well.
> 
> http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/irish-setter-grizzly-tracker-1000g-boot-000333-2859



How do Irish setter boots size up? I know with lacrosse I have to go up on size.


----------



## Samhell

scrub1 said:


> How do Irish setter boots size up? I know with lacrosse I have to go up on size.


My Elk Trackers were true.


----------



## KPnorthdakota

tbsportsman said:


> Hey guys, Happy Thanksgiving! Got a new phone, so I lost touch with Tapatalk for a bit. Also been really busy working on my Black Friday blog post. I've got all the best sales on hunting gear listed in 1 place. Head over to my website and check it out.
> 
> Cabela's has vortex Diamondback 10 x 42 for $130 today
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Bought the Vortex Diamondback 10x42 for $129 (free S&H and no taxes) yesterday. Awesome deal.


----------



## hunter1979

Fyi the Hawk mega combat tree stand is showing up in the cart for $59.98 at the Field and Stream store. I was still able to use the 15% of coupon, and it has free shipping. Basically $55 delivered.


----------



## Liv4Rut

scrub1 said:


> How do Irish setter boots size up? I know with lacrosse I have to go up on size.


They are true for me. I wear a 14 in everything and the Irish setters I wear a 14 and can get a heavy sock and liner sock under them with plenty of wiggle room. I used to be a dinner man but I've better luck with Irish setter.


----------



## twyatt

hunter1979 said:


> Fyi the Hawk mega combat tree stand is showing up in the cart for $59.98 at the Field and Stream store. I was still able to use the 15% of coupon, and it has free shipping. Basically $55 delivered.


What's the 15% coupon?


----------



## hunter1979

twyatt said:


> What's the 15% coupon?


Main page of their website. Sign up for their emails and they'll send you the coupon. I got mine within 10 minutes...but that was a few days ago.


----------



## hank lee

hunter1979 said:


> Fyi the Hawk mega combat tree stand is showing up in the cart for $59.98 at the Field and Stream store. I was still able to use the 15% of coupon, and it has free shipping. Basically $55 delivered.


did it actually give you confirmation? im thinking this might be another walmart arrow mess up type deal.


----------



## hunter1979

hank lee said:


> did it actually give you confirmation? im thinking this might be another walmart arrow mess up type deal.


Yep. It even says on their website it's a limited time sale. You were supposed to be able to get the Hawk stand and ranger sticks for $100, but they're out of the sticks. Maybe they're doing the sale because of that??? Worse that happens is they cancel my order.


----------



## hank lee

hunter1979 said:


> Yep. It even says on their website it's a limited time sale. You were supposed to be able to get the Hawk stand and ranger sticks for $100, but they're out of the sticks. Maybe they're doing the sale because of that??? Worse that happens is they cancel my order.


going to research it a little bit and grab one. I was going to get a M50/60 but for this price I could probably deal with it.  thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WCork

Liv4Rut said:


> Scheels has an awesome deal on 1000 gram Irish Setter Grizzly Tracker boots. 1000 gram thinsulate, waterproof. $69.99 with free shipping. They are the same boots I currently wear and bought last year and I love them so much at this price I couldn't pass up another set and storing them away. 4 of my buddies bought them as well.
> 
> http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/irish-setter-grizzly-tracker-1000g-boot-000333-2859


Thanks for this! I hope they aren't too narrow, they didn't have wide in my size left. I did order a size up though. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

WCork said:


> Thanks for this! I hope they aren't too narrow, they didn't have wide in my size left. I did order a size up though.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> pretty narrow ive had mine for a few years and wear a 13-14 depending on the maker and they are pretty tight. i noticed all irish setters i need a wide. others im fine.


----------



## Usc1

Kuiu has 25% off for two days. A lot of sizes out of stock after their sale last week but there are few items still available.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Awesome deals on Sitka at camofire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Bushnell 10x42 binoculars for 39.99 at cabelas 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bush...edium=AFF&utm_source=35987&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## Fezzik

Free shipping from cabelas with code "6winter" no minimum purchase required


----------



## baz77

3 pack of big game stagger steps 29.99 if you spend 100$ they ship them for free..I got five sets for $150 shipped to my door. 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/big-game-treestands-the-stagger-steps-3-pack.html


----------



## ake314

Jet.com has 30% off with code gma30. Picked up a dozen axis arrows for $76.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jfehr60

ake314 said:


> Jet.com has 30% off with code gma30. Picked up a dozen axis arrows for $76.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Max is $30 though. I tried to get 30% off of the xop strike force and it took $30 off. :/. Ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

baz77 said:


> 3 pack of big game stagger steps 29.99 if you spend 100$ they ship them for free..I got five sets for $150 shipped to my door.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/big-game-treestands-the-stagger-steps-3-pack.html


They have these for this price pretty much year round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartyhntr

Anyone know of any deals on tree stands?


----------



## baz77

kspseshooter said:


> They have these for this price pretty much year round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know...I thought it was a pretty decent deal though.


----------



## kspseshooter

Yep it's a very good deal. 
You can get the Big Game XL and stagger steps together for 89.99 most of the time as well. 
They are big and heavy stands, but rock solid with plenty of room if they are gonna be permanent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

hunter1979 said:


> Yep. It even says on their website it's a limited time sale. You were supposed to be able to get the Hawk stand and ranger sticks for $100, but they're out of the sticks. Maybe they're doing the sale because of that??? Worse that happens is they cancel my order.


Now unavailable on their site.


----------



## bucco921

If you need a knife go to Field and Stream and get a Cold Steel Pendleton lite hunter. It'll be around 8$ free shipping. I can assure you it will be one of the best 8$ you ever spend. Great to have as a backup (or primary) and christmas gifts for outdoors folks in your life.


----------



## Fezzik

30% off petzl climbing gear at EMS with free shipping. Nice if ou need rope, carabiners if want to try a rock climbing harness


----------



## CaptPete

ake314 said:


> Jet.com has 30% off with code gma30. Picked up a dozen axis arrows for $76.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


It won't let me use the code on Axis 340's.


----------



## backstraps01

I tried the JET code as well....didnt work for me wither


----------



## ake314

backstraps01 said:


> I tried the JET code as well....didnt work for me wither


Deal has ended. Strange that they pulled it before the end of the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

backstraps01 said:


> I tried the JET code as well....didnt work for me wither


Same here


----------



## buck29

ake314 said:


> Deal has ended. Strange that they pulled it before the end of the day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I emailed and they said it had reached maximum number of redemptions and more codes would be available for Cyber Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

bushnell essential e2 on amazon for 74.99


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Only get one purchase so buy as many as you want on the 1st purchase.


----------



## CaptPete

kspseshooter said:


> They have these for this price pretty much year round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have these at Menards around here. They are usually $15 a piece, but you see them on sale and close-out for $10. I have several sets of them and the work pretty good. A little heavy if you are carrying them very far, but they stack together really well.... for the price you can't bet them.


----------



## T-Rage

Any deals on Sitka gear pm me !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masonsjax

Camofire.com has had Sitka gear for the last few days.


----------



## CBB

Natchez has Browning refurbished cams for $49 and $59


----------



## Owen007

CBB said:


> Natchez has Browning refurbished cams for $49 and $59


Link?


----------



## Bulian82

Owen007 said:


> Link?


https://www.natchezss.com/hunting/trail-cameras.html#brand=201923&dir=asc&order=position

And there are two refurbished ones on that page out of the 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Owen007 said:


> Link?


This looks good. I'll post one on the site when I get back to the house.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## blinginpse

Bulian82 said:


> https://www.natchezss.com/hunting/trail-cameras.html#brand=201923&dir=asc&order=position
> 
> And there are two refurbished ones on that page out of the 22
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder what kind of warranty browning will hold on refurbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KPnorthdakota

Dick's Sporting Goods has "Field & Stream Hunter Hang-On Treestand" for $29.99 plus free S&H today.

I bought two.


----------



## js4506

MissouriBowtech said:


> bushnell essential e2 on amazon for 74.99


Showing $100 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

js4506 said:


> Showing $100 now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was a lightning deal, only available for a limited time/quantity


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody have any midprice treestand deals?


----------



## CBB

blinginpse said:


> Wonder what kind of warranty browning will hold on refurbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought 4 from them in the past. Register the cams when you receive them and its 1year warranty. I haven't had any issues with refurbs yet. 

I bought 6 more today.


----------



## PA_ENGR

CBB said:


> I bought 4 from them in the past. Register the cams when you receive them and its 1year warranty. I haven't had any issues with refurbs yet.
> 
> I bought 6 more today.


Be very careful. I registered mine last year. One broke this fall and they wouldn't honor the warranty without the receipt.didnt matter that it was registered


----------



## CBB

PA_ENGR said:


> Be very careful. I registered mine last year. One broke this fall and they wouldn't honor the warranty without the receipt.didnt matter that it was registered


Thanks for that info. I will be sure to save the receipt.


----------



## skylar1926

Don't know anything about this brand but it showed up on my Facebook so I figured I'd pass it along 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

To the top



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

gjs4 said:


> Gents I'm after Pair of mid to late season rubber boots-muck or lacrosse style or the similar. Anything out there??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cabelas had lacrosse alphaburly 1000 gr boots on sale for $79 a couple days ago. Not sure if they are still on sale or not.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

2backstraps said:


> Cabelas had lacrosse alphaburly 1000 gr boots on sale for $79 a couple days ago. Not sure if they are still on sale or not.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


179 now but snagged some arctic shield 7mm neoprene for 49$!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

gjs4 said:


> 179 now but snagged some arctic shield 7mm neoprene for 49$!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Artic shield from Cabela's?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Artic shield from Cabela's?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=576419580


----------



## Connortee93

ttt


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Looking for deals on millennium m25s or m50s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

CaptPete said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=576419580


Actually I got the muck/bog looking ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinold

*pro diamond release*

Tru Ball Pro Diamond - Standard Jaw - Black on ebay from bowhunters supply $58.71

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...iamond.TRS1&_nkw=truball+pro+diamond&_sacat=0


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Looking for deals on millennium m25s or m50s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












20% off and free shipping from jet. Use code extra20

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Fulldraw_76 said:


> 20% off and free shipping from jet. Use code extra20
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Sportsmen guide is having a sale on their 20ft ladder sections. $26 w/ free shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

25% off at dicks


----------



## outback32

Any Cyber Monday deals


----------



## eliminator2

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Sportsmen guide is having a sale on their 20ft ladder sections. $26 w/ free shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx just bought 4.

Free shipping code; sh1252


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt5150

browning dark ops cams $75 today only at basspro.


----------



## Rakkasan133

Looking for a deal on a Millenium M7 microlite...anybody seen one out there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twyatt

dt5150 said:


> browning dark ops cams $75 today only at basspro.


That's a steal, I LOVE my Dark Ops cams. Wish I had the funds, I'd be getting several at that price


----------



## blinginpse

dt5150 said:


> browning dark ops cams $75 today only at basspro.


Link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buck29

blinginpse said:


> Link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


http://www.basspro.com/Browning-Dar...duct/15022708321226/?cm_sp=CybWkP1Dec2016_ENT


----------



## whodeynation

You guys like that black ops camera? I got some gift cards that I can't justify using on all of their other over priced stuff. This looks like a good deal. Lmk thoughts if you've used one please.


----------



## blinginpse

buck29 said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Browning-Dar...duct/15022708321226/?cm_sp=CybWkP1Dec2016_ENT


Tween me and buddies ordered 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blinginpse

whodeynation said:


> You guys like that black ops camera? I got some gift cards that I can't justify using on all of their other over priced stuff. This looks like a good deal. Lmk thoughts if you've used one please.


They do pretty good. Not like reconyx but they've done surprisingly good for me I have a dozen now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Owen007

Fezzik said:


> 25% off at dicks


Off of everything?


----------



## Fezzik

Owen007 said:


> Off of everything?


no, there a number of exclusions as usual, but it does take the Millennium m100U down to 149 with free shipping


----------



## nelly23

M100 has disappeared from Dicks sight...


----------



## xctrack101

Did you get confirmation that all were processed? I just got an email saying they were out of stock. Great deal but was too late to order


----------



## xctrack101

Referring to the browning dark ops


----------



## cbay

xctrack101 said:


> Referring to the browning dark ops


Ordered some about 30 min. ago and went through. The page had a wait on it but kept trying and finally went to the product page. Is it just me or is this a smokin deal? I think it's the 2015 model but still....


----------



## useyourbow

dt5150 said:


> browning dark ops cams $75 today only at basspro.


*SOLD OUT!!!!*

Sportsmans Guide has their Life Line knock offs 3 for $54.99. Thats a great deal


----------



## Jackle1886

Of course! Just got the OK from the wife to buy 4 and they're sold out. :-(


----------



## MNarrow

This week Scheel's has Browning Dark Ops for 89.99 so I ordered six yesterday. Got the email last night from Bass Pro that Monday they had them for $75 so I ordered 6 right away this morning and will return the Scheel's order. If Bass Pro is sold out, here is Scheel's:

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/browning-dark-ops-trail-camera-853149-btc-6-y5


----------



## twyatt

cbay said:


> Ordered some about 30 min. ago and went through. The page had a wait on it but kept trying and finally went to the product page. Is it just me or is this a smokin deal? I think it's the 2015 model but still....


It is the '15 model, and they typically sell for $109 on ebay new, so this is a pretty good deal. I have a '15 dark ops already and love it, great black flash cam and video for the price. To my knowledge, the only difference between the '15 and '16 is that the '15's only have a 10 second night time video vs. the 30 second night time video on the '16's. And I just ordered one 5 minutes ago and it seemed to go through fine.

I take that back, just got an email saying NO GO, out of stock


----------



## dt5150

dang, guess i missed it. i have a $50 gift card at home i was gonna use.


----------



## Jackle1886

Ya says cannot order #...


----------



## cschwanz

Bass Pro website is showing sold out on the Dark Ops now. bummer, waited too long


----------



## MNarrow

Looks like Diggs Outdoors still has 25% off. And they sell Sitka.


----------



## MNarrow

Hunter Safety System has 40% off entire site and free shipping. Looks like they added more stock to some sold out items.


----------



## kasey karson

I'm looking for the best deals on sitka and first light


----------



## Curtdawg88

MNarrow said:


> Looks like Diggs Outdoors still has 25% off. And they sell Sitka.


Do you have to enter a code? I'm not seeing the discount on their site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Curtdawg88 said:


> Do you have to enter a code? I'm not seeing the discount on their site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



"Save25"

its the enormous half page banner at the top, lol


----------



## MissouriBowtech

twyatt said:


> It is the '15 model, and they typically sell for $109 on ebay new, so this is a pretty good deal. I have a '15 dark ops already and love it, great black flash cam and video for the price. To my knowledge, the only difference between the '15 and '16 is that the '15's only have a 10 second night time video vs. the 30 second night time video on the '16's. And I just ordered one 5 minutes ago and it seemed to go through fine.
> 
> I take that back, just got an email saying NO GO, out of stock


The other difference is 4.9 months vs 7 months battery life. Not that big of a deal if you have a couple cams but I run over 20 and lithiums get expensive lol.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Fezzik said:


> "Save25"
> 
> its the enormous half page banner at the top, lol


Haha! Thanks! It wasn't showing up looking at it on my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Backcountry, Gear Express, and EMS have good prices on caribiners, RC harnesses, and other goodies if you're looking for a rock climbing harness setup. Gear Express has the Beal Dynaclip on sale as well. 

Gear Express
http://www.gearexpress.com

Backcountry
http://www.backcountry.com/sc/cyber-monday-sale?INT_ID=IB20737

EMS (20% off one regular and one sale priced item with code CYBER)
http://www.ems.com


----------



## twobiscuit

Got a link for the sportsman guide life lines?


----------



## rccordrey

http://slumberjack.refr.cc/7KSPLKW


----------



## C Svach

Any info on a cot would be great Midway USA had a nice looking one from aplz marked down to 59 for the day seems like a good price. But I know nothing about them.


----------



## MNarrow

C Svach said:


> Any info on a cot would be great Midway USA had a nice looking one from aplz marked down to 59 for the day seems like a good price. But I know nothing about them.


Alaskan Guide for 49

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Alaskan-Guide-Cot-with-Lever-Arm/732573.uts?searchPath=%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FcategoryId%3D734095080%26CQ_search%3Dcot%26CQ_st%3Db


----------



## dt5150

twobiscuit said:


> Got a link for the sportsman guide life lines?


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod..._i=_BYPHCkB9VjdU83&[email protected]


----------



## Fulldraw_76

MNarrow said:


> Hunter Safety System has 40% off entire site and free shipping. Looks like they added more stock to some sold out items.


Don't see anything or their website

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Don't see anything or their website
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Code: BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## Fulldraw_76

MNarrow said:


> Code: BLACKFRIDAY


Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

MNarrow said:


> Hunter Safety System has 40% off entire site and free shipping. Looks like they added more stock to some sold out items.


Thanks, just got a 3 pack of lifelines for $62 shipped


----------



## Stick12

First Lite has 50% off Realtree products and 30-50% off lots of other products


----------



## South Man

eliminator2 said:


> Thx just bought 4.
> 
> Free shipping code; sh1252
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


got me two of them


----------



## MNarrow

Fezzik said:


> Thanks, just got a 3 pack of lifelines for $62 shipped


I did the same. Went there originally to pick up a 3 pack of lifelines but at the last second threw in a new harness too. Just couldn't pass up 40% off!!! I'll retire my current harness to hanging stands/cameras duty.


----------



## Rev44

Any deals on foxpro calls? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Rev44 said:


> Any deals on foxpro calls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Cabelas has them on sale!

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=foxpro+&CQ_st=b


----------



## Rev44

Just saw those! Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

If you hunt waterfowl at all, wingsupply is having a blowout on everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

I looking for a deal on Easton Axis 340 shafts....any help?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...il&utm_term=0_57f618dcb2-b81d140216-187465418


Bushnell Sport 550 Rangefinder for $65 at Rodgers sporting goods.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzz

Trail cams?


----------



## samhel

kasey karson said:


> I'm looking for the best deals on sitka and first light


Bowhunter supply store for first lite. Just got me for a few hundred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24

Any cams?


----------



## blinginpse

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/browning-dark-ops-trail-camera-853149-btc-6-y5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## outback32

Not sure what's going on. If you search drake waterfowl pullover on amazon. It's 15.88 for a 160.00 hoodie.


----------



## outback32

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...e+pullover&dpPl=1&dpID=514YPlzmKxL&ref=plSrch


----------



## KPnorthdakota

outback32 said:


> Not sure what's going on. If you search drake waterfowl pullover on amazon. It's 15.88 for a 160.00 hoodie.


I just went and bought one. I bet we get emails from Amazon about an incorrect pricing mistake.


----------



## outback32

I bought 4 figured it had to be a mistake


----------



## AaronMN

Thanks guys - bought three.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergs

outback32 said:


> Not sure what's going on. If you search drake waterfowl pullover on amazon. It's 15.88 for a 160.00 hoodie.


Just reading some of the questions and answers on this and it looks like people are not receiving the shirts. 
I might order 1 anyways. It's worth a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

outback32 said:


> Not sure what's going on. If you search drake waterfowl pullover on amazon. It's 15.88 for a 160.00 hoodie.


I just looked at them and the price for XL was $149. The rest of the sizes were $15.


----------



## erniepower

I had to try... I bought two

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## erniepower

You have to play with the sizes and patterns I got an xl in max 5

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Bergs said:


> Just reading some of the questions and answers on this and it looks like people are not receiving the shirts.
> I might order 1 anyways. It's worth a shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got 2. Probably not going to work but Amazon is usually pretty good about seller issues.


----------



## erniepower

That's what I figure to. I felt protected by amazon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

Got 4, three different patterns and two sizes. We'll see if they ship, otherwise it's just my points back.


----------



## Scott Ho

Thought this was a decent deal. Two pair of merino wool socks for 7 bucks with free shipping at Cabelas. Free shipping code is 6winter. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/REAL...arch=merino+wool+socks&CQ_st=b#tabsCollection


----------



## Kris87

Scott Ho said:


> Thought this was a decent deal. Two pair of merino wool socks for 7 bucks with free shipping at Cabelas. Free shipping code is 6winter.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/REAL...arch=merino+wool+socks&CQ_st=b#tabsCollection


Funny, I bought a bunch of them yesterday for $5.99 and today they're $6.99. These are pretty good socks for the money, although they do fall down the calf. But they hardly ever smell.


----------



## South Man

AaronMN said:


> Thanks guys - bought three.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I didnt see any for 15.88


----------



## Bulian82

South Man said:


> I didnt see any for 15.88


Me either looks like I missed out on a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Anyone get confirmation on the Amazon hoody deal? I looked early this morning and they had 2X in one camo but it was not fulfilled by Amazon so I didn't order.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Anyone get confirmation on the Amazon hoody deal? I looked early this morning and they had 2X in one camo but it was not fulfilled by Amazon so I didn't order.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I got an email confirmation of my order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Curtdawg88 said:


> I got an email confirmation of my order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. I should have ordered one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Roger's sporting goods has 25% off all Sitka items plus free shipping today until midnight. https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/


----------



## Bulian82

I don't know how well these work but I bought two of these primos proof cams for 60 dollars each and they have a 30 dollar mail in rebate so you get them for 30. Anyone else used these? 

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...glow-trail-camera-–10-mp/16posuprfcm112mpgtch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24

Rebate says has to be purchased at dicks sporting goods


----------



## Bulian82

lakertown24 said:


> Rebate says has to be purchased at dicks sporting goods


Dicks owns field and stream so I'm assuming that would be the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24

Do they send a check for rebate or is it in store credit. I don't have a Dicks near me


----------



## Bulian82

They send a receipt in the box they ship it in and then you just print that rebate form and mail it in. That's how I've always done it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Oh sorry usually send a check 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24

Well I guess I'm gonna buy a couple, to cheap not to try. I'd rather get the check I never buy anything at dicks anyways


----------



## Bulian82

For what it's worth I just set it up in the house while my wife was cleaning and she didn't know. It took 125 pictures in an hour and they were all clear. The wife wasn't happy once I showed her lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24

Do you get $30 back for each individual camera? Haha I've done that to my wife and kids before


----------



## erniepower

I got confirmation, now let's see if they deliver

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme vft17

They better. I bought 3.


----------



## Bulian82

lakertown24 said:


> Do you get $30 back for each individual camera? Haha I've done that to my wife and kids before


I'm going to send two different forms in so I can get the rebate for both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawdawg

I just ordered the drake pullovers from amazon for 15.88. Had shadowbranch in XXL and max 5 in M. no XL for 15.88


----------



## KPnorthdakota

Just got the dreaded email from Amazon saying the "Drake Waterfowl Pullover" is not shipping die to seller error. I did not get charged. My guess is the seller left out a digit in the price. Instead of $158.80 they put $15.88.

Anyways, it was worth a shot.


----------



## Curtdawg88

KPnorthdakota said:


> Just got the dreaded email from Amazon saying the "Drake Waterfowl Pullover" is not shipping die to seller error. I did not get charged. My guess is the seller left out a digit in the price. Instead of $158.80 they put $15.88.
> 
> Anyways, it was worth a shot.


Mine says "preparing for shipment". We shall see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow

Bulian82 said:


> I don't know how well these work but I bought two of these primos proof cams for 60 dollars each and they have a 30 dollar mail in rebate so you get them for 30. Anyone else used these?
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...glow-trail-camera-–10-mp/16posuprfcm112mpgtch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These cameras have a very audible click, spooks quite a few deer. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Bulian82

hookedonbow said:


> These cameras have a very audible click, spooks quite a few deer. Not worth it in my opinion.


Thanks for your reply. What do you use for cams if you don't mind me asking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gutshotem

For you guys buying the primos cams. The rebate says it is limited to 1 per person and 5 per houshold. You will need an original receipt for each rebate submitted.


----------



## outback32

Well I got a email from amazon they canceled my order. Oh well it was worth a try


----------



## andyfier

My order from amazon for the Drake hoodies just shipped this morning. I'm not gunna get to excited until I'm holding them. I ordered 2 XXL mossy oak bottomlands. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakedman

Mine says shipped from china post


----------



## PA_ENGR

Do these hoodies cure cancer???? I never seen people get so excited over hoodies, lol. If they do check wing supply they are 80% off with cheap shipping.


----------



## AaronMN

My hoodies are marked shipped as well from China.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ovation1

Icebreaker merino baselayers on camofire free shipping today...

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/11


----------



## Toadmeister

andyfier said:


> My order from amazon for the Drake hoodies just shipped this morning. I'm not gunna get to excited until I'm holding them. I ordered 2 XXL mossy oak bottomlands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


My order got cancelled. Let me know if you want to sell one of your 2XL. I'll pay the Amazon cost ($15) + shipping.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## erniepower

Mine says shipped? Not holding my breath

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

erniepower said:


> Mine says shipped? Not holding my breath
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Same here. Hoping for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPnorthdakota

I'm not sure if this is a good deal or not but...

Field & Stream had the Muddy Magnum Pro Safety Harness for $39.98 plus free S&H. You can findit on the Cyber Deal page under hunting. Once you add it to the cart it drops to this price.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Wingsupply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outback32

Any deals on stands anymore


----------



## BGagner

I think Field and Stream still have some. What kind ya looking for?


----------



## KPnorthdakota

outback32 said:


> Any deals on stands anymore


Field & Stream still has stands on sale.


----------



## outback32

Hangons


----------



## KPnorthdakota

outback32 said:


> Hangons


A few hang ones, some ladder, a couple Summit climbers


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Amazon prime has a deal on HSS Rope Style tree strap for $15.

I know HSS had a 40℅ off sale but they were sold out when I tried to order.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

KPnorthdakota said:


> I'm not sure if this is a good deal or not but...
> 
> Field & Stream had the Muddy Magnum Pro Safety Harness for $39.98 plus free S&H. You can findit on the Cyber Deal page under hunting. Once you add it to the cart it drops to this price.


That's a good deal. It's crazy how much harness prices have dropped. I paid about $100 for my hss ultralight a few years ago. Love my rock climbing harness now though

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Amazon prime has a deal on HSS Rope Style tree strap for $15.
> 
> I know HSS had a 40℅ off sale but they were sold out when I tried to order.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good deal just bought one thanks for sharing!


----------



## VAhuntr

Anyone know of any good deals on a decent rangefinder?


----------



## Big10Hammer

Just got a rangefinder at Roger's Sporting Goods for $64 plus shipping. Around $70 total. It's a Bushnell. I'm not a huge fan of Bushnell, but for the money....I'll try one.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/


----------



## Romero14

Scent lok has 75% off mid weight and youth camo


----------



## MNarrow

VAhuntr said:


> Anyone know of any good deals on a decent rangefinder?


Nikon Aculon

http://www.cabelas.com/product/NIKON-ACULON-RANGEFINDER/1745134.uts?searchPath=%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FcategoryId%3D734095080%26CQ_search%3Daculon%26CQ_st%3Db


----------



## hank lee

VAhuntr said:


> Anyone know of any good deals on a decent rangefinder?


everyone is running simmons rebates and sales. I have one for 5yrs love it. paid $50 for it with rebates.


----------



## backstraps01

with all the First Lite sales over.... who is the best to purchase from?


----------



## hokiehunter373

MNarrow said:


> Nikon Aculon
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/NIKON-ACULON-RANGEFINDER/1745134.uts?searchPath=%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FcategoryId%3D734095080%26CQ_search%3Daculon%26CQ_st%3Db


Love my aculon


----------



## ovation1

backstraps01 said:


> with all the First Lite sales over.... who is the best to purchase from?


X2

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## KPnorthdakota

ovation1 said:


> Icebreaker merino baselayers on camofire free shipping today...
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/11


Just ordered 2 with free shipping. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ovation1

KPnorthdakota said:


> Just ordered 2 with free shipping. Thanks for sharing.


[emoji106] 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Romero14 said:


> Scent lok has 75% off mid weight and youth camo


That is a nice deal on the midweight jacket and pants! $32.50 each


----------



## Jackle1886

optimal_max said:


> That is a nice deal on the midweight jacket and pants! $32.50 each


Anyone have experience with these? Any windproofing to them?


----------



## mccoppinb

Jackle1886 said:


> Anyone have experience with these? Any windproofing to them?


Curious as well


----------



## samhel

backstraps01 said:


> with all the First Lite sales over.... who is the best to purchase from?


Mountain archery was a good spot for me a couple years ago. They may have a slight shortage of inventory at this time of year, but keep checking in with them. Great pricing I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

samhel said:


> Mountain archery was a good spot for me a couple years ago. They may have a slight shortage of inventory at this time of year, but keep checking in with them. Great pricing I thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's always where I checked


----------



## tbsportsman

backstraps01 said:


> with all the First Lite sales over.... who is the best to purchase from?


I'd wait year end clearance of you can.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergs

Anybody ever see any good deals on gun safes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Bergs said:


> Anybody ever see any good deals on gun safes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Academy sports had a really nice Cannon for 599$ its was pretty big safe prob 32-36 guns

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilers

Bergs said:


> Anybody ever see any good deals on gun safes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not a huge fan of Dicks Sporting Goods, but black friday I bought their 36 gun pro safe for $577 out the door. (Their regular 24 gun safe was $399 before tax.) Its a Christmas gift for my dad. They run deals like this from time to time. I picked it up in store, so no shipping cost. These arent the best safes in the world... quality seems fine, but made in China, not the best fire ratings, not real thick steel and less bolts for the door and thinner diameter bolts. BUT at 400+ pounds, theyre not easy to move and I imagine it would take a good bit of time and experienced thief to get into one in any sort of a hurry. 

If youre patient, I bet DSG will run another good deal on them before Christmas.


----------



## baz77

I ordered 4 of the Hawk mega combat stands from field and stream...got this in an email today. 

"We deeply regret to inform you that despite our best efforts, we were unable to complete your order due to shortage of available inventory. The following item(s) were cancelled"


----------



## Gamover06

baz77 said:


> I ordered 4 of the Hawk mega combat stands from field and stream...got this in an email today.
> 
> "We deeply regret to inform you that despite our best efforts, we were unable to complete your order due to shortage of available inventory. The following item(s) were cancelled"


Ouch...glad I didn't waist my time...that sucks you would think they would know their innovatory.


----------



## mccoppinb

Any good camo deals out there


----------



## rhs341

Bergs said:


> Anybody ever see any good deals on gun safes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tractor supply has great sales on Canon gun safes from time to time....great quality, lifetime warranty....made in America!!!
I bought another one last year and they usually have 6 or 12 months same as cash!!!


----------



## Bergs

Boilers said:


> Im not a huge fan of Dicks Sporting Goods, but black friday I bought their 36 gun pro safe for $577 out the door. (Their regular 24 gun safe was $399 before tax.) Its a Christmas gift for my dad. They run deals like this from time to time. I picked it up in store, so no shipping cost. These arent the best safes in the world... quality seems fine, but made in China, not the best fire ratings, not real thick steel and less bolts for the door and thinner diameter bolts. BUT at 400+ pounds, theyre not easy to move and I imagine it would take a good bit of time and experienced thief to get into one in any sort of a hurry.
> 
> If youre patient, I bet DSG will run another good deal on them before Christmas.


Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weekender7

hookedonbow said:


> These cameras have a very audible click, spooks quite a few deer. Not worth it in my opinion.


I bought 8 of these, it's a "click click" 2 stage noise that is too loud for me. Also read the fine print on the rebate. 5 per household but only one person. Sending mine back.

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...prfcm112mpgtch


----------



## Samhell

rhs341 said:


> Tractor supply has great sales on Canon gun safes from time to time....great quality, lifetime warranty....made in America!!!
> I bought another one last year and they usually have 6 or 12 months same as cash!!!


I do not believe all cannon safes are made in the USA. I know all Liberty except the very small lockable underseat safes are indeed made in the USA. I took one look at the TSC cannon 5 years ago ( which is when i believe the inside said made in China or Mexico ) and the quality was terrible compared to the Liberty FatBoy I purchased.


----------



## bejayze

mccoppinb said:


> Any good camo deals out there



First Lite has 40% off all Realtree camo


----------



## Boilers

Samhell said:


> I do not believe all cannon safes are made in the USA. I know all Liberty except the very small lockable underseat safes are indeed made in the USA. I took one look at the TSC cannon 5 years ago ( which is when i believe the inside said made in China or Mexico ) and the quality was terrible compared to the Liberty FatBoy I purchased.


Cannon doesn't even belong in the same sentence as Liberty. Although now even Liberty now has a cheap line of safes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jargon

Dicks sporting goods ( ya, I know) had boss buck decoys on sale. Normally 180 got one for 69 bucks!!!


----------



## DeerSlayer-13

Jargon said:


> Dicks sporting goods ( ya, I know) had boss buck decoys on sale. Normally 180 got one for 69 bucks!!!


Good find! Too bad that's not an online price too. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jargon

Yep. It may be an instore deal only


----------



## cschwanz

Wow, might have to run to Dicks tonight after work, lol


----------



## S&S Archery rob

S&S Archery is having its 12 days of Backcountry Christmas again this year, but you have to be an insider to get the daily deals via email.

You can sign up here:

http://eepurl.com/cgpCAv


----------



## S&S Archery rob

Although the First Lite sales are over, you can always find the lowest possible prices and FREE shipping on ALL of our gear. We also offer returns in our clearance section, so its a great place to find a good deal on like new gear.

And as always you can call us and get expert advice on custom built sights, and the lightest tripods and heads. We are also very familiar with Swaro, Leica and Vortex glass.

Sorry for the shameless plug!

rob


----------



## tbsportsman

S&S Archery rob said:


> Sorry for the shameless plug!
> 
> rob


It's nice to have company.



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfred70

Random item...but lowes.com has a camo cooling towel for $2 with free shipping, regular price I think is like 15. These are great for the back of the neck while fishing, or those early season evenings when its warm.

You may be able to pick up if you have store near you, but I bought 5 for stocking stuffers and had them shipped for $10.68

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Mission-Real-Tree-Polyester-Cooling-Towel/1000045781


----------



## hokiehunter373

S&S Archery rob said:


> Although the First Lite sales are over, you can always find the lowest possible prices and FREE shipping on ALL of our gear. We also offer returns in our clearance section, so its a great place to find a good deal on like new gear.
> 
> And as always you can call us and get expert advice on custom built sights, and the lightest tripods and heads. We are also very familiar with Swaro, Leica and Vortex glass.
> 
> Sorry for the shameless plug!
> 
> rob


Do yourself a favor and call them with any questions. Awesome guys to talk with.


----------



## mikear

Blain's Farm & Fleet has Muddy Outfitter steel sticks for $44.88 with free shipping. $5 off $50 with code "WELCOME5". 

https://www.farmandfleet.com/s/?keyword=climbing sticks

Also $45.97 for 3 River's Edge grip sticks with the same code.


----------



## lakertown24

My local Menards has wildgame blade x8 for $40... really considering buying a few


----------



## GB Hunter

I've been seriously debating a hunting fanny pack, how much do you use it? Does it replace a back pack when you go lite? Which one do you recommend?


----------



## hugo89

GB Hunter said:


> I've been seriously debating a hunting fanny pack, how much do you use it? Does it replace a back pack when you go lite? Which one do you recommend?


Use mine everytime I go in the woods. Got a browning one off of camofire a while back, works great.


----------



## booner21

I use one as well, small one from Walmart I have a badlands backpack and highly recommend the company. My fanny pack has been restitched twice already After I bought an ozonics to much to fit in my pockets. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacflo

Fanny pack is the way to go. I don't like strapping a backpack to my tree stand when I carry my stand in so I just have the fanny on my waist. I use the badlands tree stand organizer.


----------



## MNarrow

I bought a Badlands fanny pack but ended up never using it. I don't bring any pack with me during early and late season and longer sits during the rut I bring a normal pack to fit some food, coffee thermos, and water bladder.


----------



## Usc1

Was at my local Walmart today and saw an Ameristep double ladder stand on sale for $50. Marked down from $88.


----------



## optimal_max

Usc1 said:


> Was at my local Walmart today and saw an Ameristep double ladder stand on sale for $50. Marked down from $88.


Good find!


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas has Danner Waterproof Insulated (400gram) hunting boots on clearance from $150 to $59.99

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## rhs341




----------



## outback32

Are all the deals over


----------



## meatmissile

Found these yesterday best ive found on the M7 microlite
http://m.sears.com/millennium-trees...WTElf2pcmK1rTQAIL7kckaAgfU8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

outback32 said:


> Are all the deals over


Never over

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Cabelas 1000 gram rubber boots with thinsulate, reg 150 down to 59.99

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...P20161206&seg=EPP3ALL&cnt=12364&ctb=MAINFEAT4


----------



## bigasports




----------



## optimal_max

Field & Stream Timberline hang-on $55 (Add item to cart to get the extra $10 off)

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...5fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx--1/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


----------



## CRE10

Lots of good deals!


----------



## nelly23

Just picked up another M100 from Field and Stream. On sale for $199 but with the extra 15% off I got it for $169 and shipping is free....
Just need to sign up for emails to get the extra 15% off


----------



## MIbowhunter49

optimal_max said:


> Field & Stream Timberline hang-on $55 (Add item to cart to get the extra $10 off)
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...5fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx--1/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


Sign up for emails and they give you another 15 percent off. Got one for me and one for my dad for Xmas. under 100 bucks shipped.

Thanks for posting


----------



## monahmat

Field and Stream has the Summit Titan for $289. I just purchased one using the 15% discount code you get when signing up for their e-mail ads and got it for $266 tax and shipping included.


----------



## FoundationWV

Cabelas Lucky 1 single pin sight discounted today almost half off. Not much experience with single pin sights, any thoughts?


----------



## FoundationWV

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Sign up for emails and they give you another 15 percent off. Got one for me and one for my dad for Xmas. under 100 bucks shipped.
> 
> Thanks for posting


Just ordered two as well. Thanks for the coupon tip.


----------



## hdrking2003

optimal_max said:


> Field & Stream Timberline hang-on $55 (Add item to cart to get the extra $10 off)
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...5fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx--1/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


Thanks a ton for this, AAAAANNNNND.........



MIbowhunter49 said:


> Sign up for emails and they give you another 15 percent off. Got one for me and one for my dad for Xmas. under 100 bucks shipped.
> 
> Thanks for posting


Thanks a ton for this as well!! Just did a little Christmas shopping for myself(lol), and got 2 of them coming my way for $99.78 shipped after tax! You can't even get this stand for that price in the store(after tax anyway) when they have their clearance sales at the end of the year. Great lil stand and great find guys!! Now, how to tell mama......:behindsof


----------



## 22jdub

Tbass3574 said:


> Cabelas 1000 gram rubber boots with thinsulate, reg 150 down to 59.99
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...P20161206&seg=EPP3ALL&cnt=12364&ctb=MAINFEAT4


Hell of a deal hear, duratrax are great boots. I have the 2,000gram for late season, these will be perfect for mid season.


----------



## optimal_max

FYI, anyone buying from the field & stream online store, you can get those points credited to your Dicks scorecard.


----------



## KPnorthdakota

Tbass3574 said:


> Cabelas 1000 gram rubber boots with thinsulate, reg 150 down to 59.99
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...P20161206&seg=EPP3ALL&cnt=12364&ctb=MAINFEAT4


Great deal. Just ordered me a pair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## backstraps01

ttt


----------



## MNarrow

Cabela's has Lone Wolf at a good discount:

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hang-on-treestands/lone-wolf-treestands/_/N-1100102+4294392430/Ne-4294392430/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104374080?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## MNarrow

Millennium's back on sale:

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hang-on-treestands/millenium-treestands/_/N-1100102+4294720238/Ne-4294720238/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104374080?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## BGagner

Badlands has some good deals of the day if you subscribe to their Daily Deals emails. I just got an email for Badlands Merino Gloves for $24.99 instead of $59.99


----------



## macomb mike

KPnorthdakota said:


> Great deal. Just ordered me a pair. Thanks for sharing.


Looks like this sale is over,will they run this again?


----------



## ngurb

anyone not using their cabelas coupon? 20 off 100 or 25 off 150? need to put an order in ad thought id try for a coupon first. thanks.
also meijer started santa bucks and they can be used on the clearance trail cams.


----------



## fiftyincher

ngurb said:


> anyone not using their cabelas coupon? 20 off 100 or 25 off 150? need to put an order in ad thought id try for a coupon first. thanks.
> also meijer started santa bucks and they can be used on the clearance trail cams.


Think I have one, I'll check this afternoon after work


----------



## V-TRAIN

nelly23 said:


> Just picked up another M100 from Field and Stream. On sale for $199 but with the extra 15% off I got it for $169 and shipping is free....
> Just need to sign up for emails to get the extra 15% off


they are sold out now, lol
i didn't want the m100, but was hoping they would have some m60u stands.
i got a bunch of the m50's love those.


----------



## hank lee

ngurb said:


> anyone not using their cabelas coupon? 20 off 100 or 25 off 150? need to put an order in ad thought id try for a coupon first. thanks.
> also meijer started santa bucks and they can be used on the clearance trail cams.


ill check tonight when I get home.


----------



## mikemkd

Leupold® RX-650 Rangefinder $150 free shipping code 6JOLLY
http://www.cabelas.com/product/LEUP...rch=leupold++rangefinder&CQ_st=b#productChart


----------



## Bulian82

mikemkd said:


> Leupold[emoji768] RX-650 Rangefinder $150 free shipping code 6JOLLY
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/LEUP...rch=leupold++rangefinder&CQ_st=b#productChart


Good deal if your in the market for a range finder. Good find 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason03

macomb mike said:


> Looks like this sale is over,will they run this again?


i had my eyes on the cabelas full draw non insulated boot for early season archery good sale price on them,fell asleep saturday night and forgot to order them woke up sunday morning and was going to order them before i left for church,the sale was over.this was the second time this has happened to me in the last couple of weeks,when a item is on sale they should post the date of the last day of sale.so i sent an email and complained about it and got a return email that said it i order them within 7 days of the sale going off i could get them for sale price,i would imagine this cant be done on line though not sure the process of how to do this?? might be worth a phone call on how to do it.


----------



## zap

Snooze and you loose......:lol:


----------



## South Man

jason03 said:


> i had my eyes on the cabelas full draw non insulated boot for early season archery good sale price on them,fell asleep saturday night and forgot to order them woke up sunday morning and was going to order them before i left for church,the sale was over.this was the second time this has happened to me in the last couple of weeks,when a item is on sale they should post the date of the last day of sale.so i sent an email and complained about it and got a return email that said it i order them within 7 days of the sale going off i could get them for sale price,i would imagine this cant be done on line though not sure the process of how to do this?? might be worth a phone call on how to do it.


Let us know. I'd like to get a pair myself


----------



## jason03

zap said:


> Snooze and you loose......:lol:


thats a good one zap!!


----------



## cadena24

ngurb said:


> anyone not using their cabelas coupon? 20 off 100 or 25 off 150? need to put an order in ad thought id try for a coupon first. thanks.
> also meijer started santa bucks and they can be used on the clearance trail cams.


Can I get one as well?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

zap said:


> Snooze and you loose......[emoji38]


Yep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Any trail camera deals?


----------



## dabuh

I won't use it by the end of the year so here is a 20 off $150 at cabelas.

Cabela's Bucks Number: 466236052 
Code: JKHWPV


----------



## Whaack

Cabelas has Lone Wolf stands pretty heavily discounted. Just picked up a sit and climb for $335.


----------



## ngurb

tip of the cap to you dabuh. order placed


----------



## WCork

Whaack said:


> Cabelas has Lone Wolf stands pretty heavily discounted. Just picked up a sit and climb for $335.


Pretty good prices on Lone Wolf gear for sure. I picked up a single climbing stick for $42 shipped. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boilers

WCork said:


> Pretty good prices on Lone Wolf gear for sure. I picked up a single climbing stick for $42 shipped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That should at least get you 4 feet off the ground


----------



## Rogers

Badlands gear has a Daily deal that you can sign up for


----------



## avluey

mikemkd said:


> Leupold® RX-650 Rangefinder $150 free shipping code 6JOLLY
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/LEUP...rch=leupold++rangefinder&CQ_st=b#productChart


 I had a Leupold RX-600 until I switched a Vortex Ranger 1000. Like the extended range as I also rifle hunt in the mountains but the Leupold was more reliable. Great deal, especially for a bow hunter or flat land rifle hunter.


----------



## hank lee

those of you wanting cabelas codes just go to the store and ask for the coupon. the girl gave me one the other day when I passed through WV cabelas. its like $35 off $150


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

avluey said:


> I had a Leupold RX-600 until I switched a Vortex Ranger 1000. Like the extended range as I also rifle hunt in the mountains but the Leupold was more reliable. Great deal, especially for a bow hunter or flat land rifle hunter.


If someone is thinking about picking this up I have a coupon for 30$ off 150 that I don't plan on using.


----------



## cadena24

BldSoakedBerber said:


> If someone is thinking about picking this up I have a coupon for 30$ off 150 that I don't plan on using.


Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

Will the 30 off 150 work on lone wolf gear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weekender7

chaded said:


> Any trail camera deals?


This is the best IMO: Moultrie 880 for $69 with free shipping, they have a lot of cams on sale.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...ras/moultrie-m-880-gen2-mini-game-camera.html


----------



## 2backstraps

Nufletch has their lighted nocks buy one get one free. nufletch.com/vertical-lighted-nocks/ 

Just use the promo code "BOGOIGNITORS" to receive this offer!

Add 2 (3 packs) of IGNITORS to your cart and enter the promo code to receive one pack FREE!

Their website is a little sluggish today as I'm sure they are getting hammered with orders but went through fine after a small wait.


----------



## pnyhunter

Anyone use these? saw one review on youtube and they didn't look very bright.

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...lePLA:15BLPUFLRNCKRD3PKARO:16096919-FNS:Other


----------



## mikear

Anyone have a $10 off $50 Cabela's coupon they won't use?


----------



## hdrking2003

Camofire has 60lb 2016 PSE BowMadness 32 bows for $420 right now. May be one of the Mainline bows, but you would never be able to tell by shooting them. Great bow!!


----------



## WNY Tony

Folks, I stumbled on a great deal on the XOP Maximus stand at Field and Stream. It was $134.99 and then I signed up for emails and got another 15% off plus free shipping. Thought I would pass this along.


----------



## weedsnager

mikear said:


> Anyone have a $10 off $50 Cabela's coupon they won't use?


I have a $30 off of $150 if interested


----------



## Connortee93

tag'd


----------



## mikear

WNY Tony said:


> Folks, I stumbled on a great deal on the XOP Maximus stand at Field and Stream. It was $134.99 and then I signed up for emails and got another 15% off plus free shipping. Thought I would pass this along.


Deal of the season right here! Thanks for that one.


----------



## mikear

weedsnager said:


> I have a $30 off of $150 if interested


I found what I needed. I appreciate it!


----------



## js4506

weedsnager said:


> I have a $30 off of $150 if interested


If he doesn't use it and it can be used on lone wolf products, I'd appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNY Tony

Anyone have a 10 off 50 Cabelas coupon they don't plan on using?


----------



## MNarrow

WNY Tony said:


> Folks, I stumbled on a great deal on the XOP Maximus stand at Field and Stream. It was $134.99 and then I signed up for emails and got another 15% off plus free shipping. Thought I would pass this along.


That is a GREAT deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KPnorthdakota

Camofire has the Slumberjack Arctic Cloak for $114 (56% off) right now.


----------



## laker04

Has anyone received their $15 Drake jackets? Mine shows it will be delivered between the 12th and the 20th, just wondering if anyone has actually received them.


----------



## cretor11

KPnorthdakota said:


> Camofire has the Slumberjack Arctic Cloak for $114 (56% off) right now.


I got one of these or my wife. They are good for gun or crossbow hunting where theres less movement, but are extremely noisy. Like like wearing a paper bag and trying to draw your bow


----------



## Anakedman

Mine says shipped from. China.


----------



## KPnorthdakota

cretor11 said:


> I got one of these or my wife. They are good for gun or crossbow hunting where theres less movement, but are extremely noisy. Like like wearing a paper bag and trying to draw your bow


Good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cadena24

weedsnager said:


> I have a $30 off of $150 if interested


Pm sent if you still have this?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

laker04 said:


> Has anyone received their $15 Drake jackets? Mine shows it will be delivered between the 12th and the 20th, just wondering if anyone has actually received them.


Not yet. Mine are set for the same time span. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Jackle1886 said:


> Not yet. Mine are set for the same time span.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I haven't received mine either, delivery also shows December 12th-20th from China.


----------



## weedsnager

cadena24 said:


> Pm sent if you still have this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


PM Sent. 
Three people sent me a Pm and I had three coupons to give to people


----------



## ngurb

anyone else have a cabelas coupon they are not using? cabelas has the python locks on sale for $13.99 each. i know i just placed an order, but after getting some cameras borrowed out of state i think its time i invested in some locks.


----------



## CRE10

ngurb said:


> anyone else have a cabelas coupon they are not using? cabelas has the python locks on sale for $13.99 each. i know i just placed an order, but after getting some cameras borrowed out of state i think its time i invested in some locks.


https://smile.amazon.com/Master-Loc...F8&qid=1481401237&sr=8-1&keywords=python+lock


----------



## ngurb

the cabelas sale is not the skinny cheap one, the heavier one. the one in the amazon post had many reviews it could be cut through with a pocket knife and keys breaking.


----------



## optimal_max

WNY Tony said:


> Folks, I stumbled on a great deal on the XOP Maximus stand at Field and Stream. It was $134.99 and then I signed up for emails and got another 15% off plus free shipping. Thought I would pass this along.


Link? Searched XOP and got nothing.


----------



## Bulian82

Can someone post the link again for the xop treestand from field and stream I can't see it now thanks


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

optimal_max said:


> Link? Searched XOP and got nothing.


I had the same problem, the link was up earlier and now I can't see it and can not find them on field and streams website


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I saw it earlier too, must be sold out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager

the entire field and stream website is running slow


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks like they sold out


----------



## Liv4Rut

The maximus is sold out on field and stream shop. The LW ready hunt package is sold out as well on Cabela's.


----------



## mikear

The XOP was a great deal. It was available most of the day.


----------



## Bergs

mikear said:


> The XOP was a great deal. It was available most of the day.


Wish I would've saw that deal earlier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

Primos Bullet Proof 6 Megapixel Game Camera - $24.99 - $6.99 flat shipping

http://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/170474


----------



## Asells

Not sure if its been posted but diggs outdoors has 25% off everything with code.


----------



## lakertown24

xctrack101 said:


> Primos Bullet Proof 6 Megapixel Game Camera - $24.99 - $6.99 flat shipping
> 
> http://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/170474


That's so cheap. Has anyone ever used these?


----------



## ngurb

lakertown24 said:


> That's so cheap. Has anyone ever used these?


tons of reviews online that they take good pics but dont get time and date stamp without recoding the sd cards every time you swap out. deal breaker for me.


----------



## Addict 29

ngurb said:


> tons of reviews online that they take good pics but dont get time and date stamp without recoding the sd cards every time you swap out. deal breaker for me.


I ordered two. Not a deal breaker for me, I make sure that it takes a picture before I take the card and record what time I did that and adjust all of the other dates/times accordingly. To cheap to pass up. Can put on public land or use as a backup. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister

Asells said:


> Not sure if its been posted but diggs outdoors has 25% off everything with code.


Where's the code?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cardiac5

ngurb said:


> tons of reviews online that they take good pics but dont get time and date stamp without recoding the sd cards every time you swap out. deal breaker for me.


Same here, I bought 2 primos blackouts and you have to reformat the card every time. ..I like using the card reader on my phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ovation1

Toadmeister said:


> Where's the code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Code is save25

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells

Really makin me want to get the fanatic set. Almost 200$ off


----------



## Toadmeister

Thanks, didn't see it on my mobile but I see it on the desktop site.


----------



## ovation1

Toadmeister said:


> Thanks, didn't see it on my mobile but I see it on the desktop site.


[emoji106] 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## weekender7

Primos Bullet Proof 6 Megapixel Game Camera - $24.99 - $6.99 flat shipping





lakertown24 said:


> That's so cheap. Has anyone ever used these?


The loud click click when it takes a pic turned me off, sent all mine back.


----------



## kspseshooter

It is long gone now boys. You snooze you lose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenyoder.lil

Tagged

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager

kspseshooter said:


> It is long gone now boys. You snooze you lose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What were you referring to ?


----------



## buck29

Morrell Outdoor Range Target $71.35 and free shipping

https://www.amazon.com/Morrell-Outdoor-Range-Archery-Target/dp/B009FG7K6M


----------



## bandit69

Hunter Safety System 40% off remaining inventory

http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/


----------



## BQC123

bandit69 said:


> Hunter Safety System 40% off remaining inventory
> 
> http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/


Thanks.....missed it last time around.


----------



## mccoppinb

Good deal on a grinder for those looking

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Heavy-Duty-Grinder/1387520.uts?productVariantId=3266836


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas has some nice backpack deals 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._srn=By%2BType&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._srn=By%2BType&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._srn=By%2BType&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._srn=By%2BType&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU
Gearbag -
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._srn=By%2BType&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## ngurb

quick web search...amazon, sz 400 only.


----------



## tbsportsman

ngurb said:


> quick web search...amazon, sz 400 only.


You could Google it, or help me out by using my website if you like. Whatever makes you feel good. 

Some day when I become a sponsor, I'll post a link to make it easier.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

tbsportsman said:


> You could Google it, or help me out by using my website if you like. Whatever makes you feel good.
> 
> Some day when I become a sponsor, I'll post a link to make it easier.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


My first post was deleted. Nevermind the website part. 

Amazon has 400 grain gold tip PRO for 49.99 a dozen

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezenHunter

tbsportsman said:


> My first post was deleted. Nevermind the website part.
> 
> Amazon has 400 grain gold tip PRO for 49.99 a dozen
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That's a great deal and luckily the right spine I need. In for a couple dozen, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## erniepower

South Man said:


> Let us know. I'd like to get a pair myself


I emailed customer service about this boot sale asking if I could get them to honor the sale price. It took a week but they got back to me and allowed me to call in an order. I bought two pairs

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped* 

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


----------



## PAbigbear

ReezenHunter said:


> That's a great deal and luckily the right spine I need. In for a couple dozen, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I picked up a dozen back before the season but for this price it won't hurt to have a few put back.


----------



## keyser62

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


Good deal, thanks!


----------



## mikemkd

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


Thanks, Nice deal!


----------



## Memmax

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


Shouldn't it be 68-20=48 shipped?
80x15% is 68 not 72. Just saying.

16' F250 6.7 CCSB


----------



## keyser62

memmax said:


> shouldn't it be 68-20=48 shipped?
> 80x15% is 68 not 72. Just saying.
> 
> 16' f250 6.7 ccsb


tax


----------



## VF_MIKE

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


Where do you sign up for email to get the 15%?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## keyser62

Its a tab at the top of their page


----------



## bseball15

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


Great deal! Thanks needed a new target


----------



## twobiscuit

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/glendel-buck-3d-archery-target/15gleuglndlbckwvtaro


Sweet deal! I had a %20 of code as well. Got 3 for $193. And the mail in rebates. I called to confirm the rebates. Thanks for posting.


----------



## optimal_max

Memmax said:


> Shouldn't it be 68-20=48 shipped?
> 80x15% is 68 not 72. Just saying.
> 
> 16' F250 6.7 CCSB


Sorry, yeah I was going by my cart total, which included tax.


----------



## Rev44

Already back to 149.00?! Wish i would of ordered earlier 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticktime

optimal_max said:


> GLENDEL 3-D buck target - $80 w/free ship - 15% if you sign up for emails = $72 - $20 Mail in rebate through Feradyne Outdoors = *$52 shipped*


missed it  already back up to 150


----------



## CRE10

sticktime said:


> missed it  already back up to 150


Me too...


----------



## DJO

Missed it and needed a new one badly.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Yes! Hunter Safety Systems everything 40% off! My wife ordered me a Hanger Harness that normally sales for $99.95 last night for $59 out the door! Free Shipping!! Heck of a deal...


----------



## pontiacflo

scheels primaloft/wool puffy for $39.99 on sale. I picked one up in the store and xl fit good for me at 6'2 200lb. The large was snug with not much room for layering. I think its meant to be worn under a shell as the nylon exterior of this puffy is pretty thin.
They also have their outfitters berber wool and fleece wool clothing on sale.

http://www.scheels.com/shop/scheels-catalog/scheels-outfitters-liner-jacket-15214-p2506


----------



## Coyotehawk

I have a cabelas promo code for $15 off a $100 purchase. First to PM gets it. If you don't get a response consider it already spoken for.


----------



## FredBear86

How do you get the deal on the hunters safety system? Everything i see is full price.


----------



## jason03

Just pick out what u want and put it in the cart and it will give you the 40% off


----------



## jason03

Can anyone recommend a good hss harness,i have had the hss vest style for years and it is so heavy,want to try another hss model


----------



## erniepower

FredBear86 said:


> How do you get the deal on the hunters safety system? Everything i see is full price.


When you put it v in your cart and check out, you'll see the discount 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

KUIU has 20% off best sellers and 15% off outlet clothing. 

https://www.kuiu.com


----------



## ReezenHunter

jason03 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good hss harness,i have had the hss vest style for years and it is so heavy,want to try another hss model


I started with the vest also several years ago but didn't care for it. Then I tried the Hybrid when they came out with it, but wasn't happy with it either. But I switched to the Ultralight Flex a few years ago and really like it. It's lightweight and comfortable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

jason03 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good hss harness,i have had the hss vest style for years and it is so heavy,want to try another hss model


I know isn't what you asked, but I'll throw my .02 in. I have a HSS Ultralight but I switched to a climbing harness and I'll never go back. I love that it's lighter and really flexible. I use it with my climber and hang-on with sticks. I feel just as safe using it. I keep my mainline at waist height so if I fall from the stand, it won't be far.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkeyslammer

tbsportsman said:


> I know isn't what you asked, but I'll throw my .02 in. I have a HSS Ultralight but I switched to a climbing harness and I'll never go back. I love that it's lighter and really flexible. I use it with my climber and hang-on with sticks. I feel just as safe using it. I keep my mainline at waist height so if I fall from the stand, it won't be far.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Pic of harness?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Turkeyslammer said:


> Pic of harness?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 15 year old rock climbing harness from when I actually rock climbed some. This is a better one than mine for $36.

http://www.campsaver.com/alpine-bod-harness

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

Dicks has a couple Wildgame cameras on sale: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f..._Upto50OffHunting_R3_C1_Upto50OffTrailCameras, 50% off plus an additional $20 mail-in rebate ad free shipping. Not sure how good they are but $120 camera for $40 might be worth a try


----------



## Squirrels

cschwanz said:


> Dicks has a couple Wildgame cameras on sale: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f..._Upto50OffHunting_R3_C1_Upto50OffTrailCameras, 50% off plus an additional $20 mail-in rebate ad free shipping. Not sure how good they are but $120 camera for $40 might be worth a try


They are not worth the $40.


----------



## cschwanz

Thats a little what im afraid of, lol. hoping some people could chime in with experience on them


----------



## stoant27

cschwanz said:


> Thats a little what im afraid of, lol. hoping some people could chime in with experience on them


I've been running 6 WGI cameras since 2012. The only issue I had is went to check one camera one day and it was melted... yeahp! The battery compartment had a short or something and melted the entire camera, I bet I had a few booners on there that I have no idea about!!!! I called into WGI and they replaced it within 2 weeks with a newer model which I thought was great of them for a camera that had been bought a few years back.

I know a lot of people "bash" the brand WGI on here but I personally would recommend them. My dad runs the camera's now and it's his little hobby when he gets laid off for the winter. If my dad can run them then they aren't too technologically hard to comprehend and I've never had him complain about them.

We can run them starting in July/August and never have to change the batteries out when we pick them up after Christmas Late Season. I think that there is impressive enough and what sold me on them when I first started out with two and to buy four more. 

Just my 2 peso's.


----------



## jlh42581

mikear said:


> KUIU has 20% off best sellers and 15% off outlet clothing.
> 
> https://www.kuiu.com


I sold my fanatic hoody on here last week to buy a guide coat. I ordered it on Saturday and monday that sale hit. I responded to their email that I wished I had waited. Customer service called me as I was leaving work Monday to tell me they would honor the 20% on my order. Ive had nothing but STELLAR service from Kuiu. Over the summer my ultra backpack velcro where it adjusts on the frame was coming off. I called them and within two days a whole new upper harness was sitting at my door, nothing to ship back, no questions asked.


----------



## jmclfrsh

I have the vest and the Ultralite Flex also and have always used the Ultralite Flex.

It works so well I haven't even used the vest yet. 

Also, as I'm wearing Sitka Gear clothing now, I don't want to cover it up with the Realtree vest. Right now I'm hanging on to it in case I wear the Realtree sometime.


----------



## gatrapper

Is the HSS sale over? I put the product in the cart and it did not change to the 40% off.


----------



## 0124vctd

cschwanz said:


> Thats a little what im afraid of, lol. hoping some people could chime in with experience on them


FWIW I have had 5 of the low end WGI cameras and I will personally not buy another one. Of the 5 I have had, 2 still work. WGI did replace one of the cameras for me when it failed right at the year warranty. The biggest problem that I have had with the WGI low end cameras is the trigger speed. Usually unless the deer stops in front of the camera it will only catch the deers back end it if it walking. I am sure that their higher end cameras are fine, but I personally will not own another low end camera from WGI again. I feel that with these I truly got what I paid for even though all but one of mine was a gift. Just my two cents.


----------



## jlh42581

Hunters safety system was odd for me. The buckles on my inner thighs would click together often and I didnt like that. I actually went to the muddy safeguard and like it way more. Sometimes you can catch it on sale for $60


----------



## BQC123

gatrapper said:


> Is the HSS sale over? I put the product in the cart and it did not change to the 40% off.


I think it ended the 12th.


----------



## optimal_max

cschwanz said:


> Thats a little what im afraid of, lol. hoping some people could chime in with experience on them


I picked up one this season and it works fine. No issues. Got lots of pics. Had to play with the settings a little to get the best clarity of pics.


----------



## BurdDawg1

gatrapper said:


> Is the HSS sale over? I put the product in the cart and it did not change to the 40% off.


I bought a Hanger last night but didn't get the discount until check out,,


----------



## NUTT

Dicks has XOP Maximus for 134.00. Google $20 off $100 and apply it and get it for 123.00


----------



## CRE10

hank lee said:


> better to know if its crap before you buy. I wish we could get more people that don't boohoo at everything or stir the pot on here for things they don't like but that aint happenin!


 Yes. X2


----------



## tanna114

Boilers said:


> you can do your research elsewhere.


Because you're really contributing a lot to the thread right now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezenHunter

NUTT said:


> Dicks has XOP Maximus for 134.00. Google $20 off $100 and apply it and get it for 123.00


Link? Not seeing it on their site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

NUTT said:


> Dicks has XOP Maximus for 134.00. Google $20 off $100 and apply it and get it for 123.00


Not seeing this on the site.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...60170.65624696.108775876&categoryId=117936106


Muddy Magnum Pro Safety Harness at Dicks for $40

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NUTT

Must be out of the Maximus! Sorry guys. Mine are being shipped per email.


----------



## KC-IL

Just got an email this morning from Lone Wolf... $50 off on all orders over $199. Sale 12/15-12/18 only. Plus $5.99 flat rate shipping on all orders.


----------



## BDC

If anyone bought more than one of the Maximus's and wants to sell one, I would be interested in purchasing one from you.

Thanks.


----------



## DCStudent

cschwanz said:


> Thats a little what im afraid of, lol. hoping some people could chime in with experience on them


We have owned 3 of them and 2 out of the three were junk. Some guys do like them, but I won't buy any more of their cameras.


----------



## swkslampe

Lmao Thanks I'm at Victoriasecrets.com & now my cart is full, ttt!


----------



## rfeather

cschwanz said:


> Dicks has a couple Wildgame cameras on sale: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f..._Upto50OffHunting_R3_C1_Upto50OffTrailCameras, 50% off plus an additional $20 mail-in rebate ad free shipping. Not sure how good they are but $120 camera for $40 might be worth a try


I would look at the Bushnell Essential E2. It is $99.99, Dick's has the $20 off $100 or more purchase. With tax puts you around $89, then use the $30 mail in rebate from Bushnell. Final cost around $59.

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

rfeather said:


> I would look at the Bushnell Essential E2. It is $99.99, Dick's has the $20 off $100 or more purchase. With tax puts you around $89, then use the $30 mail in rebate from Bushnell. Final cost around $59.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but I bet $99.99+tax wouldn't qualify as over $100. Any other time I've seen a deal like that it was just the price that had to be over $100. Let us know if you find out differently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

rfeather said:


> I would look at the Bushnell Essential E2. It is $99.99, Dick's has the $20 off $100 or more purchase. With tax puts you around $89, then use the $30 mail in rebate from Bushnell. Final cost around $59.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Where are you seeing the E2 for $99.99? I see them for $129.99.


----------



## buck29

PAbigbear said:


> rfeather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would look at the Bushnell Essential E2. It is $99.99, Dick's has the $20 off $100 or more purchase. With tax puts you around $89, then use the $30 mail in rebate from Bushnell. Final cost around $59.
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Where are you seeing the E2 for $99.99? I see them for $129.99.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I found as well. 129.99
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## js4506

Plus the $20 off $100 wont apply on them either since they have a rebate offer



buck29 said:


> PAbigbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I found as well. 129.99
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BGagner

I just got an email from Cabelas. Free Shipping today only with no minimum order; enter code 6FREESHIP at checkout


----------



## Fulldraw_76

It's national free shipping day. I got emails from a few different places today.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

S&S Archery 12% off gift certificates 
https://www.sandsarchery.com/Gift-C...210799113&mc_cid=23b6aac490&mc_eid=c35809f8d2


----------



## jmclfrsh

Diggs Outdoors has 10% off right now and free shipping.


----------



## jlh42581

www.cabelas.com/product/Hawk-Helium...8kM8v9qidtXDDw_Kn9UdxxoCkqnw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Hawk Helium Kickback - Normal 169.99 .... 135.99 with free shipping today


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

muck boots 50% off!!!!!!!!!!!!!

coupon code: hwholiday

just got a pair of woody plus for 120 to my door


----------



## dt5150

^ where?


----------



## baz77

k'em-n-g'em said:


> muck boots 50% off!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> coupon code: hwholiday
> 
> just got a pair of woody plus for 120 to my door


Where?


----------



## pknight620

muckbootcompany.com


----------



## T-BONE 93

http://www.cabelas.com/product/MAD-...ategoryId=734095080&CQ_search=treecoy&CQ_st=b 

Has anyone ever tried one? It seems like gimmick, but it is so cheap.....


----------



## jason03

T-BONE 93 said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MAD-...ategoryId=734095080&CQ_search=treecoy&CQ_st=b
> Has anyone ever tried one? It seems like gimmick, but it is so cheap.....


I usually just cut a small tree and replant it where i want it,that thing seems a little silly


----------



## erniepower

k'em-n-g'em said:


> muck boots 50% off!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> coupon code: hwholiday
> 
> just got a pair of woody plus for 120 to my door


Has anyone gotten this to work? It just came back invalid?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Heater Body Suits are $40 off and free shipping on their website.


----------



## erniepower

erniepower said:


> Has anyone gotten this to work? It just came back invalid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Nvm. It works only on certain boots

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Academy Sports has Coleman dual fuel Camp Stove 424 on sale for $49. Were $99. In store only, haven't found it advertised just ran across them at their local store.


----------



## Thenorris

k'em-n-g'em said:


> muck boots 50% off!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> coupon code: hwholiday
> 
> just got a pair of woody plus for 120 to my door


Thanks for the heads up. I just got a pair of the Pursuit snake boots for $120 with tax. Free 2 day shipping and Muck tshirt also. Never seen them that cheap!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

erniepower said:


> Nvm. It works only on certain boots
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Interesting , I looked at muck plus, max, artic pro and lows and it applied to all.


----------



## Anakedman

So my drake hoody was delivered to PA I live in IN.


----------



## weedsnager

At least it's close, Pennsylvania is pretty close to indiana...it would have really been bad if it was delivered to California. LOL


----------



## optimal_max

Barnett Recruit Recurve X-Bow $130 http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...-16bt2urcrtrcrv4x3abw--1/16bt2urcrtrcrv4x3abw

$110 if you sign up for emails and get the extra 15% off


----------



## rako

Anakedman said:


> So my drake hoody was delivered to PA I live in IN.


Apparently the seller was a scam. They showed that mine had been delivered to my house, but it never was. Amazon already refunded my money


----------



## high785

Anybody got any cabelas coupons there not going use looking to order lone wolf?


----------



## Jackle1886

rako said:


> Apparently the seller was a scam. They showed that mine had been delivered to my house, but it never was. Amazon already refunded my money


Just called Amazon about mine. Was a good try. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

high785 said:


> Anybody got any cabelas coupons there not going use looking to order lone wolf?


I have one at home. It's only $15 off I think. Can get it when I'm home. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jargon

May want to order from lone wolf. 50 off 200 dollar orders with like 5 dollar shipping


----------



## high785

Well cabelas has cheapest price on sit & climb I've found, $335 on sale and if I can come up with coupon it would definitely help and would be appreciated. Anybody seen them cheaper?


----------



## mikear

high785 said:


> Anybody got any cabelas coupons there not going use looking to order lone wolf?


Promo 16SHOP for $15 off $100.


----------



## sammusi

Game plan full rut pack 29 bucks on sportsman's guide ! Mine just came in purchased on amazon from sportsmans for 49 bucks saw it was on sale emailed sportsmans they credited me 20 bucks .. seems like a very well built pack.


----------



## twyatt

Looks like Field and Stream decided to cancel my order for the Glendel target - anyone else get that email?


----------



## CRE10

twyatt said:


> Looks like Field and Stream decided to cancel my order for the Glendel target - anyone else get that email?


Ridiculous.


----------



## jason03

twyatt said:


> Looks like Field and Stream decided to cancel my order for the Glendel target - anyone else get that email?


I ordered mine tuesday afternoon and had it thursday afternoon,dont understand how that could cancel the order,i would call and ask how than can do that


----------



## M4Madness

*.800* spine Carbon Express Medallion-XR, Carbon Target Arrow Shaft, 12-Pack -- $30.78 (Only one pack left):

https://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Express-Medallion-XR-Target-12-Pack/dp/B00J8ZUJ5Y


----------



## M4Madness

*.350* spine Victory Archery NVX 23 Sport Shafts (1 Dozen) -- $27.07 (two packs left):

https://www.amazon.com/Victory-Archery-Sport-Shafts-Dozen/dp/B010XTZGC4?th=1&psc=1


----------



## weedsnager

M4Madness said:


> *.350* spine Victory Archery NVX 23 Sport Shafts (1 Dozen) -- $27.07 (two packs left):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victory-Archery-Sport-Shafts-Dozen/dp/B010XTZGC4?th=1&psc=1


Shows $78


----------



## M4Madness

Scent Blocker liner mask in Realtree XTra -- $14.83:

https://www.amazon.com/ScentBlocker-Liner-Mask-Real-Tree/dp/B00J59H5SM


----------



## M4Madness

weedsnager said:


> Shows $78


That means someone bought one at the sale price and the price went back up. They do that a lot. They'll show something in stock really cheap, then after it is bought, they'll show more in stock at a higher price.


----------



## PABBD

CRE10 said:


> Ridiculous.


Call and complain you'll end up with a 25% off coupon


----------



## M4Madness

New Archery Products Bloodrunner 125Gr 2Bl -- $12.24 (Only 1 in stock):

https://www.amazon.com/New-Archery-Products-Bloodrunner-125Gr/dp/B0083OK7K8


----------



## kspseshooter

Game plan gear spot n stalk quiver pack $29.99 on Amazon. Heck of a deal on a great pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Looking for deals on camera accessories for a canon g30 if anyone comes across any. 


Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## M4Madness

Luna Optics 1000m Laser Rangefinder Plus Speed Meter -- $152.35 (Three in stock. Price will probably go back to normal after one is bought, but someone can buy all three at that price.)

https://www.amazon.com/Luna-Optics-1000m-Laser-Rangefinder/dp/B00UKA6ZIG

Best price on eBay looks to be well over $300.


----------



## Timberdoodle

I ordered two and only received one so far. No emails from them at this point. It was a good bargain. I'm glad it was mentioned here and I at least got one. Hopefully I'll get the second one soon. Sorry to hear the stiffed you.


----------



## PA_ENGR

[QUOTE

What's more ridiculous is grown men buying multiple items of an item they don't need and one will last years. Not like the stores stock everything unlimited. Sales are the way stores to get people onto their site and into the store. Not to give stuff away. Some are better at doing it then others that's but way things are.


----------



## hugo89

Anyone seen any good deals on hard cases?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## M4Madness

The normal price on these pants is over $40.

Black Rapdom Tactical Ripstop Tactical Pants (32" waist, 34" inseam) -- $7.70

https://www.amazon.com/Rapdom-Tactical-Ripstop-Pants-Woodland/dp/B00L7SMGOW?th=1&psc=1



ACU Camo Rapdom Tactical Ripstop Tactical Pants (32" waist, 32" inseam) -- $10.93

https://www.amazon.com/Rapdom-Tactical-Ripstop-Pants-Woodland/dp/B00SZWHCTM?th=1&psc=1



Coyote Rapdom Tactical Ripstop Tactical Pants (36" waist, 34" inseam) -- $9.39

https://www.amazon.com/Rapdom-Tactical-Ripstop-Pants-Woodland/dp/B00SZWIMK0?th=1&psc=1



Coyote Rapdom Tactical Ripstop Tactical Pants (36" waist, 30" inseam) -- $10.62

https://www.amazon.com/Rapdom-Tactical-Ripstop-Pants-Woodland/dp/B00SZWIMAK?th=1&psc=1



Coyote Rapdom Tactical Ripstop Tactical Pants (30" waist, 30" inseam) -- $9.42

https://www.amazon.com/Rapdom-Tactical-Ripstop-Pants-Woodland/dp/B00SZWI8YK?th=1&psc=1


----------



## M4Madness

M4Madness said:


> *.800* spine Carbon Express Medallion-XR, Carbon Target Arrow Shaft, 12-Pack -- $30.78 (Only one pack left):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Carbon-Express-Medallion-XR-Target-12-Pack/dp/B00J8ZUJ5Y


Now down to $29.86. The price will probably continue to drop some with more page views until bought.


----------



## M4Madness

M4Madness said:


> New Archery Products Bloodrunner 125-Grain 2-Blade -- $12.24 (Only 1 in stock):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/New-Archery-Products-Bloodrunner-125Gr/dp/B0083OK7K8


The Amazon chat representative told me that there are two broadheads in this package, but it seems that they sell broadheads in 3-packs.


----------



## mikear

Gold Tip Hunter Pro 340, dozen for $69.99. Same arrow in 500 for $72.80

Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-I...p/B00UTJIT0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_47UvybHNY0BNX

Tenzing TZ2200 Max 1 Camo backpack, lightning deal on Amazon for $122.67. 

Tenzing TZ 2220 Day Pack (Max 1 Cam...p/B007TNXY04/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Q4Uvyb6VJJ5B3

Primos Double Bull Bullpen ground blind $173.99. 
Primos Double Bull Bullpen Ground B...p/B00XD5J6IG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_e-UvybH3Z2SH8


----------



## Ybuck

mikear said:


> Gold Tip Hunter Pro 340, dozen for $69.99. Same arrow in 500 for $72.80
> 
> Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-I...p/B00UTJIT0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_47UvybHNY0BNX
> 
> Tenzing TZ2200 Max 1 Camo backpack, lightning deal on Amazon for $122.67.
> 
> Tenzing TZ 2220 Day Pack (Max 1 Cam...p/B007TNXY04/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Q4Uvyb6VJJ5B3
> 
> Primos Double Bull Bullpen ground blind $173.99.
> Primos Double Bull Bullpen Ground B...p/B00XD5J6IG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_e-UvybH3Z2SH8


where is the Double Bull at?
web page will not show up?


----------



## CRE10

http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...448977322-c-13885.htm?tid=-503251599330212485


----------



## mikear

mikear said:


> Gold Tip Hunter Pro 340, dozen for $69.99. Same arrow in 500 for $72.80
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UTJIT0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_47UvybHNY0BNX
> 
> Tenzing TZ2200 Max 1 Camo backpack, lightning deal on Amazon for $122.67.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TNXY04/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Q4Uvyb6VJJ5B3
> 
> Primos Double Bull Bullpen ground blind $173.99.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XD5J6IG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_e-UvybH3Z2SH8


Fixed the links.


----------



## mikear

Ybuck said:


> where is the Double Bull at?
> web page will not show up?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XD5J6IG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_e-UvybH3Z2SH8


----------



## sirrobinhood

Anybody see any ladder stands? I missed the rural king sale


----------



## Charman03

I remember when this thread used to have actually good deals on good stuff posted.


----------



## Ybuck

mikear said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XD5J6IG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_e-UvybH3Z2SH8


thanks much!


----------



## optimal_max

Charman03 said:


> I remember when this thread used to have actually good deals on good stuff posted.


You mean last week? Are you contributing or just complaining?


----------



## rhs341




----------



## cretor11

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...07-20&linkId=395a2c3f5ce23e02c0bb511af37038ab


----------



## cretor11

cretor11 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...07-20&linkId=395a2c3f5ce23e02c0bb511af37038ab


There's alot of mixed reviews on this but getting cheap enough to try


----------



## kfilament

My local Dick's had their Field & Stream camo at 50% off. I got a pair of their wind shear/water proof quite material bibs for $40. Hunted in drizzly rain at 20 degrees and was plenty warm and dry. Probably won't last as long as others, and probably wouldn't work for our brethren above the Mason-Dixon line, but for southern hunters they should be more than sufficient. Not sure what type or how much insulation they have, but it's not too much, at least they don't feel real thick like some cheap bibs can sometimes. They have a pretty high zipper on the legs for easy on/off and the two way zipper at the chest for easy access after you drink all your coffee on the way to the stand. 

Also, had the kids stuff on sale as well, in case you need some xmas gifts.


----------



## Daniel844

ScentBlocker site has BOGO. Buy a jacket, get the pants for free!


----------



## Daniel844

ScentBlocker site is Robinsonoutdoors.com


----------



## dt5150

wooltimate hand warmer, $37.49

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...goryId=734095080&CQ_search=wooltimate&CQ_st=b


----------



## Spartyhntr

If anyone comes across any grills that have a good sale I am in the market in the worst way!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Cabelas has medium weight wool blend socks online sale for 4 pack for 9.99. Regularly 19.99. Just got me some for work and hunting

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=535913280


----------



## mccoppinb

Any good late season camo deals out there the scentblocker stuff is still pretty high


----------



## Usc1

Lots of Sitka on Camofire today.


----------



## rhs341

Today only @ Cabela's 
10% off and free shipping
Promo code 2016CLUB


----------



## Samhell

Local Dicks store had the CBE TEK Hybrid i believe it was, Reg. 249.99 for 169.99.


----------



## yetihunter1

camofire has a ton of Sitka stuff on today going for good prices.


----------



## T-BONE 93

Dicks has 50% off all regular price camo - Excludes Sitka


----------



## so.illhunter 88

laker04 said:


> Has anyone received their $15 Drake jackets? Mine shows it will be delivered between the 12th and the 20th, just wondering if anyone has actually received them.


A friend of mine got his last week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb

Does anyone have a cabelas coupon code they are not going to use


----------



## baz77

mccoppinb said:


> Does anyone have a cabelas coupon code they are not going to use


16SHOP for 15 off 100 good until 1/2/17


----------



## mccoppinb

baz77 said:


> 16SHOP for 15 off 100 good until 1/2/17


Thanks man unfortunately I'm only able of spend 60


----------



## bbloom96

There is some sitka gear on camofire at 35% off. If anyone is interested 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Local Menards has Big Game stagger steps for $7.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Those zeis binos are a deal on Ed glass on camofire

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter

rhs341 said:


> Today only @ Cabela's
> 10% off and free shipping
> Promo code 2016CLUB


YES , I was going to post this. Thanks Boss


----------



## gridman

erniepower said:


> Has anyone gotten this to work? It just came back invalid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


just bought a pair of woody sport? for 73 dollars shipped!! another score from this thread


----------



## Memmax

AintNoGriz said:


> Cabelas has medium weight wool blend socks online sale for 4 pack for 9.99. Regularly 19.99. Just got me some for work and hunting
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=535913280


Just got this for $9.57 TTD using the club code.

16' F250 6.7 CCSB


----------



## dt5150

m100u for $145 at cabelas

http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-U-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2287609.uts


----------



## MNarrow

Damn, really good deal on Millennium stands:

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hang-on-treestands/millenium-treestands/_/N-1100102+4294720238/Ne-4294720238?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## MNarrow

Lone Wolf Alpha for $174!!

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hang-on-treestands/lone-wolf-treestands/_/N-1100102+4294392430/Ne-4294392430?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## Stick12

When I was at Cabelas yesterday they had 30% off their Whitetail Extreme MT050 line.


----------



## optimal_max

dt5150 said:


> m100u for $145 at cabelas
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-U-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2287609.uts





MNarrow said:


> Damn, really good deal on Millennium stands:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hang-on-treestands/millenium-treestands/_/N-1100102+4294720238/Ne-4294720238?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU





MNarrow said:


> Lone Wolf Alpha for $174!!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/hang-on-treestands/lone-wolf-treestands/_/N-1100102+4294392430/Ne-4294392430?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


Very nice Treestand finds!


----------



## useyourbow

ATV Disc on-sale at Northern Tool

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...=DF02dCTZxiS2bjgMmyCqVG1lSvXvGXV5pcoiZLD-ENE=


----------



## TauntoHawk

Field and Stream has Vortex Talon HD 10x42 for $260 that's a down right steal at almost half price for quality optics


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

Cabelas has lone wolf wide climbing stand for 299.00 regular price 439.00
If you belong to sportsman guide they have 20 percent off and free shipping got it for 240.00 shipped 
Price match guarantee


----------



## mikear

I SKUNKED YOU said:


> Cabelas has lone wolf wide climbing stand for 299.00 regular price 439.00
> If you belong to sportsman guide they have 20 percent off and free shipping got it for 240.00 shipped
> Price match guarantee


Smokin deal, great find!

That would make Sportsman's Guide's price $115.99 on the Millennium M100U and $139.99 for the Lone Wolf Alpha II that Cabela's has on sale!!

I don't need more stands right now, I don't need more stands right now, I don't need more stands right now... or do I?


----------



## ReezenHunter

TauntoHawk said:


> Field and Stream has Vortex Talon HD 10x42 for $260 that's a down right steal at almost half price for quality optics


Even though they show as in stock, they aren't. I tried to buy a pair and got an error message when checking out. I did a chat and the lady said they are out of stock.


----------



## scrub1

ReezenHunter said:


> Even though they show as in stock, they aren't. I tried to buy a pair and got an error message when checking out. I did a chat and the lady said they are out of stock.


 camofire has those same binos for close to the same price quite often.


----------



## Mibowhunter91

ReezenHunter said:


> Even though they show as in stock, they aren't. I tried to buy a pair and got an error message when checking out. I did a chat and the lady said they are out of stock.


Just did the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

ReezenHunter said:


> Even though they show as in stock, they aren't. I tried to buy a pair and got an error message when checking out. I did a chat and the lady said they are out of stock.


Never bought from field and stream before looks like a lot of sale items are out online but my buddy picked up a pair of vortex nocs and some first lite fusion 50% off in store today. Solid deals 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

ReezenHunter said:


> TauntoHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Field and Stream has Vortex Talon HD 10x42 for $260 that's a down right steal at almost half price for quality optics
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they show as in stock, they aren't. I tried to buy a pair and got an error message when checking out. I did a chat and the lady said they are out of stock.
Click to expand...




scrub1 said:


> ReezenHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they show as in stock, they aren't. I tried to buy a pair and got an error message when checking out. I did a chat and the lady said they are out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> camofire has those same binos for close to the same price quite often.
Click to expand...

I tried to order too. Good to know about Campfire.


----------



## jandrey

I know this is archery, but if anyone is looking for a nice rifle Cabelas's has the Thompson Center Venture on sale $100 off plus a $75 mail in rebate. I used a cabelas bucks and my final cost after rebate is under $250. Very good deal.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/T-C-VENTURE-BOLT-ACTION-RIFLES/2005554.uts


----------



## OhioRed

Dicks has scentlok mid weight pants and jacket 60% off plus free Shipping today.


----------



## goathillinpa

Looking for someone offering 25% off Sitka again


----------



## CRE10

goathillinpa said:


> Looking for someone offering 25% off Sitka again


Rogers has been having it in store but not online. If you call I bet they'd give you 25.


----------



## Pipecrew

I ordered a Millennium M100u for $145 last night from Cabelas. 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Got 2 m25 stands for $112 thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CRE10

BldSoakedBerber said:


> Got 2 m25 stands for $112 thanks for the heads up.


Where?


----------



## rhs341

^^^
Cabelas


----------



## Fulldraw_76

It would be nice if you have a Cabela's by you because their shipping charges on stands suck. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Fulldraw_76 said:


> It would be nice if you have a Cabela's by you because their shipping charges on stands suck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Just saw that. $14 surcharge per stand and their $20 off $150 only applies to regularly priced items.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

CRE10 said:


> Just saw that. $14 surcharge per stand and their $20 off $150 only applies to regularly priced items.


I think if you have their charge card you get free shipping. I don't buy enough from them to justify getting one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

I have a coupon from cabela's for $25 off $100 or more. First PM gets the code.


----------



## ReezenHunter

CRE10 said:


> Just saw that. $14 surcharge per stand and their $20 off $150 only applies to regularly priced items.


I used the 2016FLAT promo code and it was a flat $5 for shipping, no surcharges.


----------



## rcrfc

Coupon Spoken for...


----------



## split toe

anybody else have a cabelas coupon I could have by chance?


----------



## bejayze

split toe said:


> anybody else have a cabelas coupon I could have by chance?


I'm looking for one also, if anyone has one available and arent going to use it, thank you


----------



## jandrey

I could use one as well. If anyone would be so kind, shoot me a pm. Thanks.


----------



## Bulian82

Campfire has a few badlands packs on sale as well as a few sitka items 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

I price matched the lone wolf alpha at sportsmansguide for the $175. They wouldn't give me the 10% off on top of that, but it's free shipping and no surcharge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webenic

Merry Christmas to me! Found a Lone Wolf Flip Top Wide for $309 ($160 savings)with free shipping for Prime members. There's 2 left in stock now. 
https://www.amazon.com/Lone-Wolf-Cl...UTF8&qid=1482510709&sr=1-9&keywords=lone+wolf

They also have the hand climber II for $279 ($20 cheaper than Cabelas current pricing)


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

js4506 said:


> I price matched the lone wolf alpha at sportsmansguide for the $175. They wouldn't give me the 10% off on top of that, but it's free shipping and no surcharge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


call customer service and ask them to apply sk1349 you should get 20 percent off and free shipping. You have to be a guide member to get the discount though.


----------



## js4506

I SKUNKED YOU said:


> call customer service and ask them to apply sk1349 you should get 20 percent off and free shipping. You have to be a guide member to get the discount though.


I talked to them when price matching. They said it's applied before the price matching and can't do it to the price matched amount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

Field Supply has Browning Primaloft bibs for 89.98
70% off reg 290


----------



## erniepower

mikear said:


> I haven't received mine either, delivery also shows December 12th-20th from China.


Anyone get theirs yet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

erniepower said:


> Anyone get theirs yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Line showed delivered on some and in transit on others. Called Amazon, they refunded everything as it was a fraudulent seller who has since left Amazon. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

js4506 said:


> I talked to them when price matching. They said it's applied before the price matching and can't do it to the price matched amount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just spoke with a very helpful and polite rep named Melissa. They are price matching the 174.99 from Cabelas but had to get Supervisor approval being a large amt. I also ordered the X-Stand Backcountry Combo (std and sticks) and X-Stand Venom Sticks (4) all for $468.34. That is dirt, dirt cheap for everything I got and she did apply the SK1349 code with approval. I just joined the Buyers Club as well. Great transaction and I am stoked about everything I got for that price!


----------



## mikear

erniepower said:


> Anyone get theirs yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Mine still shows in transit and has for weeks. I submitted a claim to Amazon and they refunded my money in a few hours.


----------



## r2kauffman

goathillinpa said:


> Looking for someone offering 25% off Sitka again


Diggs Outdoors has a 25%off everything. Save25 is the code. It's not advertised anymore but it still works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobbc123

I just tried the Save25 code at diggs and couldn't get it to work on a sitka coat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832

ohiobbc123 said:


> I just tried the Save25 code at diggs and couldn't get it to work on a sitka coat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I called Diggs and they said they would not run that sale anymore.


----------



## BurdDawg1

Mountain Archery has some Sitka on sale

http://www.mountain-archery.com/sitkagearsalescloseouts.aspx


----------



## r2kauffman

Ok my bad. The code worked for me a few days ago but I guess it's expired now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

50% off everything on scentblockers website....12/24-1/1
Robinsonoutdoors.com


----------



## ReezenHunter

Mibowhunter91 said:


> Just did the same thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those of you that were trying to order the Talon HD'S from Field and Stream, I tried again the morning after and I was able to place an order for them. I just got my shipping notification that they are headed my way, so apparently they do have some in stock.

I'm pretty stoked, I've never had quality glass. I know these aren't top of the line, but they have to be a huge improvement over the cheap Bushnells I've had for years. I used one of the 15% off coupons and some DSG scorecard rewards I had, which brought them down to around $200.


----------



## Mibowhunter91

I tired twice yesterday and couldn't get the talons to work now they are on sale for 35% off imagine that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells

It was posted somewhere else here but I'll post it here aswell. Muck boots has 50% off with code hwholiday. I ordered a pair of wetland boots.


----------



## ReezenHunter

I'm not in the market for one, but I saw Cabelas has the LW Assault Hand Climbers marked down to 229.99 and you can use the promo code 2016FLAT for $5 shipping. That's the lowest I can recall ever seeing them, good price if you're looking to pick one up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion

399.99 jacket on Badlands site for 99.99 free shipping. 

Down jacket in Realtree pattern


----------



## Turkeyslammer

azscorpion said:


> 399.99 jacket on Badlands site for 99.99 free shipping.
> 
> Down jacket in Realtree pattern


Cannot find it...is there a product number thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Ordered the Hells Canyon primalot bibs and jacket with a baselayer shirt and pants from Field Supply,,over 700$ worth of clothes for 216$ shipped,, helluva deal.. Only 2 hours left on this to buy it at that price..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

rhs341 said:


> 50% off everything on scentblockers website....12/24-1/1
> Robinsonoutdoors.com


The items are still showing regular price on the website. I tried adding some to cart, thinking it would show in cart and it did not. Anybody else running into this?


----------



## Captain Cully

This thread costs me more money than my children..


----------



## meatmissile

Captain Cully said:


> This thread costs me more money than my children..


Lmao it has me too as ive also picked up there next years hunting outfits

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

perryhunter4 said:


> The items are still showing regular price on the website. I tried adding some to cart, thinking it would show in cart and it did not. Anybody else running into this?


I just went to the sight and put a Matrix suit in my cart and it shows free shipping and the 50% discount.


----------



## Turkeyslammer

CaptPete said:


> I just went to the sight and put a Matrix suit in my cart and it shows free shipping and the 50% discount.


We're referring to the 99.99 down jacket



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wvumountaineer

azscorpion said:


> 399.99 jacket on Badlands site for 99.99 free shipping.
> 
> Down jacket in Realtree pattern


The badlands jacket is VERY nice. One of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

Turkeyslammer said:


> We're referring to the 99.99 down jacket
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. I just went to the sight again and couldn't find a down jacket. :noidea:


----------



## masonsjax

CaptPete said:


> Ok. I just went to the sight again and couldn't find a down jacket. :noidea:


Same here. Anyone got a link?


----------



## Wvumountaineer

masonsjax said:


> Same here. Anyone got a link?


It's called the supernova


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perryhunter4

CaptPete said:


> I just went to the sight and put a Matrix suit in my cart and it shows free shipping and the 50% discount.


Thx, it worked for me late this morning.


----------



## Turkeyslammer

Wvumountaineer said:


> It's called the supernova
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still won't come up for 99.99 even in cart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkeyslammer

perryhunter4 said:


> Thx, it worked for me late this morning.


The scentlok sight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

Wvumountaineer said:


> It's called the supernova
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can't find that jacket listed.


----------



## CaptPete

Turkeyslammer said:


> The scentlok sight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scentblocker not scentlok


----------



## Travis12123

Dicks has the scentlok products on sale. I bought maverick pants for $85.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Wvumountaineer said:


> It's called the supernova
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must have been a error on their end they fixed. Still showing $399.99 for me too.


----------



## JustinM

anyone seen any deals on a decent blind?


----------



## CRE10

JustinM said:


> anyone seen any deals on a decent blind?


Menards had some hub blinds for $41 that really aren't too bad.


----------



## BGagner

For everyone looking at the $399 Badlands jacket, it was a 1 day only deal. They had various things on sale for 12 days of Christmas and would email the deal of the day everyday. It was a sweet deal but only for that day it was listed. Almost picked one up but decided I didn't need more. Just wanted to let y'all know it was a one day only thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister

Was at Cabelas in Prarie Du Chein, WI today, had about a dozen Sitka Jetstream jackets in the bargain cave, XL and XXL.

Price mark-down was $260 but with additional mark downs from the cave and any points or Holiday gift cards and discounts one could really get this on the cheap. Only had the tan-ish color.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Browning trail cam deals? Anyone?


----------



## hank lee

JustinM said:


> anyone seen any deals on a decent blind?


cabelas has one for $99


----------



## rako

JustinM said:


> anyone seen any deals on a decent blind?


Was at my local Tractor Supply today, and they had all of their blinds marked down. Didn't look close, so I'm not sure which ones they had. All of their hunting stuff was clearance. Unfortunately for me, it had been picked pretty clean already.


----------



## CRE10

Charman03 said:


> Browning trail cam deals? Anyone?


Rogers had some in store today. Might be on their website too.


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

JustinM said:


> anyone seen any deals on a decent blind?


X2 on that. I've been looking but haven't seen anything worth buying yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

If anyone's in the market for cheap glass, cabelas has a deal for a pair of Simmons 10x42 with a pair of 8x21s included for 49.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/simm...?destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=576415980


----------



## stratton2002

Ttt


----------



## Asells

Got a flyer in the mail today for midway usa. Starting 1/15 they will have 20% off sitka gear, and 25% off first lite. Thought you guys might want to keep that date.


----------



## BGagner

Alrighty ladies and gents... I suppose I'm finally going to bite the bullet and get a Foxpro call as our coyote problem has spiraled out of control this year. Any one by chance have a Cabela's coupon that may not need? If so, I would certainly appreciate it!


----------



## rcrfc

Cabelas code "*16shop*" good for $15 off $100+ through 01/02/17


----------



## nockedup

Asells said:


> Got a flyer in the mail today for midway usa. Starting 1/15 they will have 20% off sitka gear, and 25% off first lite. Thought you guys might want to keep that date.


Any code needed?


----------



## CarpCommander

BGagner said:


> Alrighty ladies and gents... I suppose I'm finally going to bite the bullet and get a Foxpro call as our coyote problem has spiraled out of control this year. Any one by chance have a Cabela's coupon that may not need? If so, I would certainly appreciate it!


If population control is your main objective don't waste time tryng to hunt them. The fastest/most efficient method would be trapping. They are still fun to hunt though.


----------



## Ruger35

Won't help on here but a local hunting shop has almost all of their Sitka gear 50% off.


----------



## Fezzik

Ruger35 said:


> Won't help on here but a local hunting shop has almost all of their Sitka gear 50% off.


A name could be helpful though


----------



## jmclfrsh

^ Yea, maybe we could go online...


----------



## wyrnutz

Midway is selling broadheads for about 50% off. Rage hypodermic 125 gn for $20.00.


----------



## BGagner

rcrfc said:


> Cabelas code "*16shop*" good for $15 off $100+ through 01/02/17


Excellent. I had not seen that on the site yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

CarpCommander said:


> If population control is your main objective don't waste time tryng to hunt them. The fastest/most efficient method would be trapping. They are still fun to hunt though.


That would def be ideal. We live about 90 min from the hunting land though so I can't make it there enough to trap them. I'll have to settle for calling on the weekends for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

BGagner said:


> Alrighty ladies and gents... I suppose I'm finally going to bite the bullet and get a Foxpro call as our coyote problem has spiraled out of control this year. Any one by chance have a Cabela's coupon that may not need? If so, I would certainly appreciate it!


I don't have a coupon but I got the foxpro hellfire for Christmas and it's really good so far. It was on sell, I'm not sure if it still is or not.


----------



## BGagner

That's the one that has the black bag on the side of the speaker right? And, I think suppose to be louder than the inferno?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

I picked up a pretty nice pair of hunting boots at Dick's for 69.99, today. Field and stream woodland tracker boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

Gold Tip Velocity arrows rebate. Up to $30 cash back. 

Https://sporting.myonlinerebate.com

There are some other good rebates as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCStudent

perryhunter4 said:


> The items are still showing regular price on the website.  I tried adding some to cart, thinking it would show in cart and it did not. Anybody else running into this?


I just bought some stuff with that sale on Sunday. In the cart the individual items came up as the original price, but when i scrolled down there was a box that gave the cart total at regular price and then a line below that showing the discount.


----------



## Diesel79

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> X2 on that. I've been looking but haven't seen anything worth buying yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Natchezs has double bull bull pen blinds for 179.


----------



## 48down

Cabelas has SOG field pup knife on sale for 19.99. Reg 79.99
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/top-deals/knives-tools%7C/pc/105625080/c/905214780/sc/580996980/sog-reg-field-pup-knife/1514371.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fknives-tools%2F_%2FN-1121201%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_580996980


----------



## Turkeyslammer

48down said:


> Cabelas has SOG field pup knife on sale for 19.99. Reg 79.99
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/top-deals/knives-tools%7C/pc/105625080/c/905214780/sc/580996980/sog-reg-field-pup-knife/1514371.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fknives-tools%2F_%2FN-1121201%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_580996980


Good deal! Wish shipping was lower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbrake

No idea if wac'em broadheads are any good, but just bought a bunch from midway. Marked down prettt cheap. Anyone tell me how these compare to exodus?


----------



## gridman

I'm going broke from this thread.......


----------



## CRE10

48down said:


> Cabelas has SOG field pup knife on sale for 19.99. Reg 79.99
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/top-deals/knives-tools%7C/pc/105625080/c/905214780/sc/580996980/sog-reg-field-pup-knife/1514371.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fknives-tools%2F_%2FN-1121201%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_580996980


They're on eBay for that price range and no sales tax.


----------



## gjs4

Diesel79 said:


> Natchezs has double bull bull pen blinds for 179.


Have 3 now -decent place to buy from and an absolute kick azz blind


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

BGagner said:


> That's the one that has the black bag on the side of the speaker right? And, I think suppose to be louder than the inferno?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that one. I haven't used the inferno but I can tell you that it is very loud. Sounds really good too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Not sure if this has been posted here yet but RTIC coolers are on sale beyond their usual ridiculously low prices (compared to YETI), 45 quart reg $174.99 marked down to $149.xx, 65 quart reg $199.99 marked down to $169.99.

Prices are available on RTIC website, just click through to each item description or add to cart for the updated price. Also good on amazon where the sale price is shown on search page. Free shipping either place.

That means you can buy two 45 RTIC or a 45 AND 65 RTIC for less than the cost of a single 45 YETI. Was too good to pass up for me.


----------



## deer310sg

Got the midwayusa flyer in the mail yesturday. All sitka gear 20% off starting the 15th of January!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

not sure how good these blinds are, but dicks is having a flash sale online only for field and stream blinds starting at 69.99, ultimate 360 blind for 79.98, and magnum deluxe for 89.98


----------



## Bergs

I have a code for Gander Mountain if anybody wants it.
It's $25 off your purchase of $100 or more. Online or in-store Good till 12/31/16


----------



## Jmac.nole

Some Spot Hogg sights are on clearance @ Lancaster archery. Just bought a wrapped Real Deal 5 pin .19 with a light for $149.00. And shipping was free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm

Any good deals on ******* blinds out there?


----------



## soll

gridman said:


> not sure how good these blinds are, but dicks is having a flash sale online only for field and stream blinds starting at 69.99, ultimate 360 blind for 79.98, and magnum deluxe for 89.98


I checked these out earlier. Looks like it's a decent blind, but setup is a PITA. Field and Stream has the same blind's on their site plus 15% off if you sign-up for the email promo. The magnum comes out to $76 and some change.


----------



## BGagner

For those that missed the Badlands $99 Supernova jacket down from $400 here ya go. They're doing the daily deals again for one day only. Just got the email 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton

Hunt of the day has some good deals on first Lite like ASAT base layer bottoms for the bigger guys for 50.00


----------



## kspseshooter

Predator G2 Jacket, Brown Deception, X-Large https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017KT5E5E/ref=cm_sw_r_api_UGwzybYD3BF1X
Predator G2 Pants, Brown Deception, X-Large https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014MYHVNS/ref=cm_sw_r_api_K6wzybVDH2DSN

Predator G2 suit on Amazon for 118 size XL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratton2002

How do you get the badlands deals?I don't see them listed on the website.


----------



## mikemkd

stratton2002 said:


> How do you get the badlands deals?I don't see them listed on the website.


Type the above deal products in their search bar


----------



## mikear

stratton2002 said:


> How do you get the badlands deals?I don't see them listed on the website.


Apparel: http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/apparel

Packs: http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/packs

Tees, hoodie, hats http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/lifestyle

All the deals are on there.


----------



## mikear

Twisted Timber Big Bruiser treestand on sale @ Sportsman's Guide for $111.99, member price $100.79. Free shipping. Smoking deal on a great stand for those jacked up trees. I have a couple Twisted Timber stands myself. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/twisted-timber-big-bruiser-tree-stand?a=2110895


----------



## joshtaylor

Anyone have a suggestion on any of those packs that are under 100 bucks ? I see a few marked down to under 100, any have these ?


----------



## rcrfc

BGagner said:


> For those that missed the Badlands $99 Supernova jacket down from $400 here ya go. They're doing the daily deals again for one day only. Just got the email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BGagner Thanks for the heads up!! I was bummed for missing out on the Supernova jacket first go round.


----------



## stevenyoder.lil

Ordered a GamePlan Gear Full Rut back pack on Amazon today for 39.99.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

rcrfc said:


> BGagner Thanks for the heads up!! I was bummed for missing out on the Supernova jacket first go round.


No problem!


----------



## Usc1

Several Badlands packs on camofire today.


----------



## monahmat

Just a reminder for those who have not received their Drake jacket submit your claim for a refund to Amazon. The credited my card immediately this morning.


----------



## backstraps01

BGagner said:


> No problem!


Same here, thanks for the links. I needed another pack and there were some deals there to be had.


----------



## bowhunter2k9




----------



## bejayze

mikear said:


> Apparel: http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/apparel
> 
> Packs: http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/packs
> 
> Tees, hoodie, hats http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/lifestyle
> 
> All the deals are on there.




Thanks, finally got un upgrade on a backpack


----------



## mightymite68

Super nova Jacket and stealth pack 160 free shipping,,,,hell yea. GREAT DEAL thanks to whoever originally posted it!!!!


----------



## BGagner

No problem fellas. Glad to help out. I picked up a few of their things through out the month as well. I was tempted to pick up another pack as I need a better one but really wanting their Diablo Dos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

Weston grinder for $32 at midway seems like good deal.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/13...c=pe_weekly-_-clearance-_-20161230-_-20161230


----------



## VonH

I second saying Thanks for the badlands heads up. Supernova, Convection bibs and a Stealth pack on the way!!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> X2 on that. I've been looking but haven't seen anything worth buying yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barronett is always a good deal on a great blind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells

Not archery related but maybe some of you rifle shooters would be interested. Swfa had sig sauer whiskey5 scopes for $499.99, originally $1,199.99.


----------



## JRM02

Anyone own a Super Nova jacket in a size Large, what's the fit/sleeve length like? I'm 6'3", worried about sleeve length, as I normally wear a 36-37" sleeve.....


----------



## meatmissile

Best most exspensive thread ever,just got all my Browning Hells Canyon gear,,700$ worth for 200..Merry Christmas to me,,gonna try it out in some low 20deg weather in morning,,

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbloom96

Bunch of badlands packs on camofire right now

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wvumountaineer

JRM02 said:


> Anyone own a Super Nova jacket in a size Large, what's the fit/sleeve length like? I'm 6'3", worried about sleeve length, as I normally wear a 36-37" sleeve.....


I own one and I am 6 ft tall. It is a large and it fits me perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

Field and stream is having 50%off regular priced camo. Some good deals in there if you like under armour and scent lok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR

dmason3 said:


> Field and stream is having 50%off regular priced camo. Some good deals in there if you like under armour and scent lok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I laugh every day this is posted. It's been 50% since thanksgiving.


----------



## meatmissile

dmason3 said:


> Field and stream is having 50%off regular priced camo. Some good deals in there if you like under armour and scent lok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine when it went to 75% off and i love the triumph coat and pants

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

PA_ENGR said:


> I laugh every day this is posted. It's been 50% since thanksgiving.


Sorry bout that. Just got the email and was trying to help out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Any deals on 3d targets? Missed the glendal one

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbloom96

Anyone seen any deals on reconyx?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Barronett is always a good deal on a great blind!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about getting the pentagon from them bud I'd like to see one in person first! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

Rev44 said:


> Any deals on 3d targets? Missed the glendal one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Rinehart lookback buck $107.53

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/902435/rinehart-lookback-buck-3d-archery-target


----------



## Rev44

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Hawk combat at cabelas for 64.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrippando

Been finding great deals in the local Academy stores.. 

Wildgame vortex feeder, regular $100 on sale for $10

Estrous dripper bags, regular $10 on sale for $1

Sea to summit stuff sack (all sizes but I bought the 9L), regular $12 on sale for $5

Flextone Waddell turkey calls (all sizes), regular $16 on sale for $3

The different locations have different deals but are adding more daily, look for the yellow sticker. Bought some calls too for a few bucks off. Lots of good deals to be had!!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> I thought about getting the pentagon from them bud I'd like to see one in person first!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the bell bottom, and for the money there is not a single blind on the market other than baronnetts that are even close. I bought blind (pun intended) and I'm very glad I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CKYbowhunter26

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I've got the bell bottom, and for the money there is not a single blind on the market other than baronnetts that are even close. I bought blind (pun intended) and I'm very glad I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just looked that one up and that seems like a really cool blind. How has the durability been on it? It's 187 right now on amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

IQ Pro XT 5 & 7 pin sights on sale for $159.99 @ Camofire. Seems like a nice sight, I don't know anything about them but the Retina Lock seems cool. 

Looks like a good deal if my Google-fu is working correctly.


----------



## tca126

Any deals on vortex binos?


----------



## smokin x's

Check your local stores that carry muddy products, im not sure they would have these deals online. 

Just picked up two sets of the big game aerolite sticks (same exact stick as the muddys just made before the buy out) at gander mountain, marked down to $89.99 a set. Normally $119.99-$129.99 each. 

I would have grabbed a couple more but these were the last two they had. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

CKYbowhunter26 said:


> I just looked that one up and that seems like a really cool blind. How has the durability been on it? It's 187 right now on amazon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's crazy. I paid 125 shipped to my door on Amazon for the bell bottom last winter. It's an awesome blind though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezenHunter

Sportsman's Guide has the Dakota flocked Jake decoy marked down to $58.50 for their club members, or $65 without with free shipping using promo code SH1394. Good option for anyone needing a jake decoy for turkey season but doesn't want to spend the money on the DSD jake.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...y-x-treme-flocked-jake-turkey-decoy?a=1713602

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl1142

Good thread


----------



## finnley31

Cabelas has leupold mojave 10x42 binoculars for $249 right now. I was going to pick up the pro guide hds but this price is so much lower that I couldn't pass it up. I'm currently using the bx-2 Acadias which I picked up from them on another post season sale.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leup...gclid=CO_jkOKaotECFZy2wAod7fUGMg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rcrfc

Reminder....Cabelas code "*16shop*" good for $15 off $100+ through 01/02/17


----------



## cfred70

RuralKing.com has the scentlok enforcer ozone generator for 64.99 and free shipping. Most places this is $100.

http://www.ruralking.com/scent-lok-enforcer-personal-ozone-generator-sle-002.html


----------



## bowhunter2k9

rcrfc said:


> Reminder....Cabelas code "*16shop*" good for $15 off $100+ through 01/02/17


Wouldn't let me use this, said code was not right for 100+... maybe it's 250+


----------



## mikear

bowhunter2k9 said:


> Wouldn't let me use this, said code was not right for 100+... maybe it's 250+


16SHOP is definitely $15 off $100. However, it doesn't seem to work with anything but regularly priced items.


----------



## bowhunter2k9

That might be it


----------



## optimal_max

Camofire has the Icebreaker Merinoloft Helix jacket for $99 and free shipping on the Burn. Cabelas has them for $274

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/11


----------



## optimal_max

Also, this item was mentioned earlier for $39.99 on Amazon, but I found it at Walmart for a couple bucks less and free shipping. GamePlan Gear Full Rut Backpack $38.19

https://www.walmart.com/ip/GamePlan-Gear-Full-Rut-Pack-APX/47118100


----------



## CRE10

optimal_max said:


> Camofire has the Icebreaker Merinoloft Helix jacket for $99 and free shipping on the Burn. Cabelas has them for $274
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/11


Looks similar to the First Lite labrador sweater. Wonder how it compares? I've felt the FL in person.


----------



## Toadmeister

CRE10;1098793409 I've felt the FL in person.[/QUOTE said:


> Creepy....
> 
> LOL, j/k.
> 
> Good deal for sure. Wish they had solid colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Does anybody have some Sitka discounts right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

Curtdawg88 said:


> Does anybody have some Sitka discounts right now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres Sitka on Camofire and/or Hunt of the day literally everyday


----------



## Asells

Cabelas has 3 pack hss lifelines on sale for $59.99.


----------



## dudewithnofood

finnley31 said:


> Cabelas has leupold mojave 10x42 binoculars for $249 right now. I was going to pick up the pro guide hds but this price is so much lower that I couldn't pass it up. I'm currently using the bx-2 Acadias which I picked up from them on another post season sale.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leup...gclid=CO_jkOKaotECFZy2wAod7fUGMg&gclsrc=aw.ds


How do these compare to whatever Vortex bino's are the same class (Talon's?) ?


----------



## ReezenHunter

dudewithnofood said:


> How do these compare to whatever Vortex bino's are the same class (Talon's?) ?


I just picked up the Talon's and so far have been really impressed with them, but I personally don't have any experience with the Leupolds. However, when I was researching the Talon's and looking for reviews, I came across the following article which compares the two. It compares the 8x32's, but should still give you an idea of how they compare.

http://www.highcountrygearreview.com/2014/12/25/vortex-talon-hd-8x32-versus-leupold-mojave-8x32/


----------



## deltacotton12

Pipecrew said:


> I ordered a Millennium M100u for $145 last night from Cabelas.
> Thanks!!!!!


Just picked one up. Gift card plus cabelas points plus $5 shipping = $56 total. Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 48down

Trophy Ridge React One .010 RH sight on Ebay for $89.99. Free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/302165365196


----------



## asmith4

optimal_max said:


> Also, this item was mentioned earlier for $39.99 on Amazon, but I found it at Walmart for a couple bucks less and free shipping. GamePlan Gear Full Rut Backpack $38.19
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/GamePlan-Gear-Full-Rut-Pack-APX/47118100


That must have been a one day deal. $60 today


----------



## Curtdawg88

monahmat said:


> Just a reminder for those who have not received their Drake jacket submit your claim for a refund to Amazon. The credited my card immediately this morning.


How did you go about requesting the refund? I see an option to request the seller for a refund because it never arrived, but no where to report as fraudulent to Amazon. Did you have to call?


----------



## monahmat

Curtdawg88 said:


> How did you go about requesting the refund? I see an option to request the seller for a refund because it never arrived, but no where to report as fraudulent to Amazon. Did you have to call?


Go to the order page and click the link to request a refund from the seller and go through that process. It usually makes you wait 48 hours to give the seller a chance to respond. After 48 hours go back to the order page and you should see a new link. I forget what the new link says but it's something along the lines of request refund through Amazon assurance.


----------



## mikear

asmith4 said:


> That must have been a one day deal. $60 today


Sign up for fieldsupply.com emails. They had them for $38 last week and go on sale somewhat regularly.


----------



## Curtdawg88

monahmat said:


> Go to the order page and click the link to request a refund from the seller and go through that process. It usually makes you wait 48 hours to give the seller a chance to respond. After 48 hours go back to the order page and you should see a new link. I forget what the new link says but it's something along the lines of request refund through Amazon assurance.


Thanks! I'll give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laker04

Cabelas has Lacrosse Alpha 5mm Boots in Mossy Oak Bottomland on sale for 59.99 from original $149.99


----------



## Toadmeister

Cabelas have their 4most wool Windshear sweaters on sale. These things are the bomb for late, windy season:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=1427177880

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=1427177880

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

laker04 said:


> Cabelas has Lacrosse Alpha 5mm Boots in Mossy Oak Bottomland on sale for 59.99 from original $149.99


Nice!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## aslakson

Twisted Timber Big Bruiser stand on clearance through Sportsman's Guide:
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/twisted-timber-big-bruiser-tree-stand?a=2110895


----------



## bigasports

laker04 said:


> Cabelas has Lacrosse Alpha 5mm Boots in Mossy Oak Bottomland on sale for 59.99 from original $149.99



http://www.cabelas.com/product/LACR...Id=734095080&CQ_search=lacrosse+alpha&CQ_st=b


----------



## asmith4

walmart has ladder stands for $45. at least my local walmart did.


----------



## mikepo2013

Sitka on sale cabelas.ca

http://www.cabelas.ca/search?q=sitka

20%-30% off jackets and pants. Ends today i believe.


----------



## kspseshooter

Toadmeister said:


> Cabelas have their 4most wool Windshear sweaters on sale. These things are the bomb for late, windy season:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=1427177880
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...destination=/browse.cmd?categoryId=1427177880
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have the waterfowl sweater and it is amazingly warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mibowhunter91

I have the over under fatigue it's great love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

I have a BassPro coupon code 
10.00 off a $40 or more purchase

I never shop BPS, so here is the code if anyone can use it:
01BDE8VS5


----------



## Curtdawg88

mikepo2013 said:


> Sitka on sale cabelas.ca
> 
> http://www.cabelas.ca/search?q=sitka
> 
> 20%-30% off jackets and pants. Ends today i believe.


That appears to be the Canadian website. I don't see it on the US site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832

Does anyone know when Diggs will run another sale on Sitka gear?


----------



## agrippando

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Does anyone know when Diggs will run another sale on Sitka gear?


Not sure but I think you can always get the 10% off with code "DIGGS10"


----------



## sirrobinhood

Anybody see any good deals on treestands??


----------



## soll

sirrobinhood said:


> Anybody see any good deals on treestands??


Yes


----------



## Duckman89

Lol apparently he posted before reading


----------



## sirrobinhood

lol you guys are a blast! yes I checked local Walmart. they don't even carry stands.


----------



## rhs341

I have never been a big fan of ladder stands BUT I hunted from one of these this year and must say it was the bomb, easily sit all day.....
5$ flat rate shipping over $99, but the stand has an $8 shipping surcharge.....great price for an awesome stand, I just ordered one
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Big-...95080&CQ_search=big+game+ladder+stand&CQ_st=b


----------



## optimal_max

rhs341 said:


> I have never been a big fan of ladder stands BUT I hunted from one of these this year and must say it was the bomb, easily sit all day.....
> 5$ flat rate shipping over $99, but the stand has an $8 shipping surcharge.....great price for an awesome stand, I just ordered one
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Big-...95080&CQ_search=big+game+ladder+stand&CQ_st=b


Solid reviews on this stand too. Good find :thumbs_up


----------



## rhs341

rhs341 said:


> I have never been a big fan of ladder stands BUT I hunted from one of these this year and must say it was the bomb, easily sit all day.....
> 5$ flat rate shipping over $99, but the stand has an $8 shipping surcharge.....great price for an awesome stand, I just ordered one
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Big-...95080&CQ_search=big+game+ladder+stand&CQ_st=b


Guess I should have added more detail....it has plenty of platform room, the seat flips up out of the way, super comfortable seat with a back and it didn't squeak at all. Worked perfect for bow hunting. For those that may still use those old ladders with a small foot platform and no backing on the seat....donate it, throw it away or whatever....I promise you will not be disappointed with this stand


----------



## RutnStrut5832

Just called Diggs and if you call them they will give you the 20% off Sitka gear. I just ordered the Celsius jacket and Core heavyweight top and bottom, normally $407 got it for $320+ free shipping.


----------



## mikear

Dick's has the timberline hang on for $65 free shipping. http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...60170.65624696.108775876&categoryId=118968196

Also 50% off most Camo.


----------



## CBB

Midway usa has
Glendel pre rut blems for $85 and deep discounts on refurb Leupold optics. 
the shipping on the Glendels is 40$


----------



## soll

mikear said:


> Dick's has the timberline hang on for $65 free shipping.
> 
> Also 50% off most Camo.


Some decent deals here and even deeper discounts if you go in-store. Picked up some Under Armour base layers and a ScentLok Cold Blooded jacket. Kept me warm and dry last weekend in the rain.


----------



## twobiscuit

Anyone seen any good deals on climbing sticks? Not like lone wolf or muddy but like the cheap ones that go together and you would feel ok leaving out on public land.


----------



## 0124vctd

twobiscuit said:


> Anyone seen any good deals on climbing sticks? Not like lone wolf or muddy but like the cheap ones that go together and you would feel ok leaving out on public land.


Not sure if there are any menards stores where you live but they have 25 foot climbing sticks for $35 in their after season clearance stuff. Had same sale last year too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rccordrey

https://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/nap/nap-spitfire-100-grain-3-blade-19270

Spitfire 100 grain 19.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobiscuit

[quote name="twobiscuit" post=1098953113]Anyone seen any good deals on climbing sticks? Not like lone wolf or muddy but like the cheap ones that go together and you would feel ok leaving out on public land.[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
Not sure if there are any menards stores where you live but they have 25 foot climbing sticks for $35 in their after season clearance stuff. Had same sale last year too. <br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Thanks!


----------



## 0124vctd

twobiscuit said:


> [quote name="twobiscuit" post=1098953113]Anyone seen any good deals on climbing sticks? Not like lone wolf or muddy but like the cheap ones that go together and you would feel ok leaving out on public land.


<br />
<br />
Not sure if there are any menards stores where you live but they have 25 foot climbing sticks for $35 in their after season clearance stuff. Had same sale last year too. <br />
<br />
<br />
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Thanks![/QUOTE]

I stand corrected I just looked them up on their website and they are $30.99. Quite a few other good deals on there too for stands and other things. Here is the link to the sticks. 

http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...23539027-c-13885.htm?tid=-7045081818779828124



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrippando

twobiscuit said:


> Anyone seen any good deals on climbing sticks? Not like lone wolf or muddy but like the cheap ones that go together and you would feel ok leaving out on public land.


Check dicks.com. Saw some today


----------



## agrippando

ReezenHunter said:


> Sportsman's Guide has the Dakota flocked Jake decoy marked down to $58.50 for their club members, or $65 without with free shipping using promo code SH1394. Good option for anyone needing a jake decoy for turkey season but doesn't want to spend the money on the DSD jake.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...y-x-treme-flocked-jake-turkey-decoy?a=1713602
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Very good deal.. Should one hold out for the DSD or pull trigger on this sale? Everything I read is that DSD is top notch...


----------



## ReezenHunter

agrippando said:


> Very good deal.. Should one hold out for the DSD or pull trigger on this sale? Everything I read is that DSD is top notch...


The DSD is definitely going to be higher quality. I have several of their dekes and they are indeed top notch. The DSD's are made in the USA and use high quality paint/materials. They also have great customer service and will stand behind their products. 

But there's a price to pay for it, they are much more expensive. If you have the means, then I'd say go for the DSD and support a great company and American made product. But if not, I'd say you could still have similar success with the Chinese knock-off Dakota at a significant cost savings.


----------



## optimal_max

Nice deal if on the Summit Classic climber you have an Academy Sports closeby as they are sold out online. $129

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-viper-classic-tree-stand#repChildCatid=285252


----------



## agrippando

ReezenHunter said:


> The DSD is definitely going to be higher quality. I have several of their dekes and they are indeed top notch. The DSD's are made in the USA and use high quality paint/materials. They also have great customer service and will stand behind their products.
> 
> But there's a price to pay for it, they are much more expensive. If you have the means, then I'd say go for the DSD and support a great company and American made product. But if not, I'd say you could still have similar success with the Chinese knock-off Dakota at a significant cost savings.


Thanks, I pulled trigger on the Dakota. $65 for a $130 decoy, couldn't pass that up. Sure will be better than the $15 foam Walmart special! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Asells

Amazon has bushnell essential e2 trail cams for $74.99 for 7 more hours.


----------



## backstraps01

bump


----------



## soll

Received the Badlands gear today. This is some quality stuff. The Super Nova jacket is everything they claim.


----------



## xctrack101

Thank you! Ordered three!


----------



## Fezzik

Boss Hogg sights 40% off at midway


----------



## Asells

xctrack101 said:


> Thank you! Ordered three!


The trail cams? I got 3 aswell. Couldn't pass up $75 each. I see they went back up to $108


----------



## kyswitchback

bigasports said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/LACR...Id=734095080&CQ_search=lacrosse+alpha&CQ_st=b


How is the warmth & fit on these boots??


----------



## Twitch

Asells said:


> Amazon has bushnell essential e2 trail cams for $74.99 for 7 more hours.


Thanks for the heads up..Picked up 7 of em last night


----------



## outback32

I was in rural king yesterday they marked all hunting stuff down 50%. I got the muddy quick sticks for 30.00 a muddy boss xl for 45 and a boss lite for 17.50. Lots of good deals. Also got a muddy magnum pro vest for 20.00


----------



## hank lee

outback32 said:


> I was in rural king yesterday they marked all hunting stuff down 50%. I got the muddy quick sticks for 30.00 a muddy boss xl for 45 and a boss lite for 17.50. Lots of good deals. Also got a muddy magnum pro vest for 20.00


carefull with those muddy sticks as they are super cheap. i was pulling the strap tight on mine and climbing up the U brackets were bending and the sticks shaft was bending. i actually bent the U brackets back by hand. my rivers edge sticks are way more solid.


----------



## xctrack101

Yes. The trail cameras. I have like 12 of them now. Great cams. My bro picked up three as well. Thanks!


----------



## Rev44

kyswitchback said:


> How is the warmth & fit on these boots??


Would like to know also! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen007

any today? stands, sticks, trail cams and a new sight is on my list for next season


----------



## ReezenHunter

outback32 said:


> I was in rural king yesterday they marked all hunting stuff down 50%. I got the muddy quick sticks for 30.00 a muddy boss xl for 45 and a boss lite for 17.50. Lots of good deals. Also got a muddy magnum pro vest for 20.00


Thanks for the heads up, my local Rural King had the same deals going on. I picked up a Barronett Grounder 350 blind for $80, a Rinehart Deloma doe decoy for $60.


----------



## outback32

I almost picked up a blind but already spent 300.00 lol. Hey hank got any pics of those bent muddy sticks. I've only used the cheapest sticks and hangons up til now and never had any problems.my sticks were left out 3 years straight in the river bottoms and there as solid as the day I bought them


----------



## keyser62

Camofire has a couple sights on today, truglo rover and spot hogg.


----------



## hank lee

outback32 said:


> I almost picked up a blind but already spent 300.00 lol. Hey hank got any pics of those bent muddy sticks. I've only used the cheapest sticks and hangons up til now and never had any problems.my sticks were left out 3 years straight in the river bottoms and there as solid as the day I bought them


I deleted them. muddy boss xl the welds on the platform started rusting and several broke, The sticks started bending where they slide together. Muddy said no receipt or upc no help. purchased them in august and hung them and took down in January. my buddy purchased the same set and he had no issues with welds and his sticks seem to be a little beefier than mine.


----------



## hank lee

we run rivers edge sticks and they are the most solid stick I've ever used.


----------



## outback32

Hopefully I won't have those problems. I will save my receipt just in case


----------



## hank lee

outback32 said:


> Hopefully I won't have those problems. I will save my receipt just in case


cut upc off box too.


----------



## CBB

Bought one of the Spot Hoggs, Thanks!


----------



## rhs341

If anyone has a Rural King near them stop by.....I was in one today and they had there hunting stuff 50% off. The best deal I saw was the Rivers Edge sticks for $7.50 each, if had needed any I would have bought them all....


----------



## outback32

I wish the rural kings around here had rivers edge. I have a mega combat and really like it.


----------



## ReezenHunter

outback32 said:


> I wish the rural kings around here had rivers edge. I have a mega combat and really like it.


Isn't the mega combat made by Hawk?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

ReezenHunter said:


> Isn't the mega combat made by Hawk?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Fezzik

Hss lifelines on sale at cabelas 3 pack for $60


----------



## laker04

kyswitchback said:


> How is the warmth & fit on these boots??


Just seen your comment. The boots are VERY similar in design and construction to the Muck Boot Trailblazer model. I have a pair of Lacrosse Aeroheads that i have been using in size 10, i had to order these Alpha's in 9. This may be because the alphas do not have the tightening strap on the rear to tighten, or the fit may be different completely. My Aeroheads are 3.5mm thick while the new Alpha's are 5mm thick. The rating on the box for temps are the same for each pair (60* - -20* Brisk). I have not hunted with the Alpha's but the quality is comparable to the Aerohead's and are what you would expect from Lacrosse. Will be my backups if i happen to create a leak in my Aeroheads.


----------



## Barlow96

Fezzik said:


> Hss lifelines on sale at cabelas 3 pack for $60


I grabbed one from them. Also some accessories for up in the tree on sale.


----------



## deltacotton12

Another millennium stand on sale from cabelas fyi









Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Just bought a slumberjack thermal cloak from camofire for $99.


----------



## brodgersdc

UB Tech Men's Travel Pant with Comfort Waist are back at Costco or can be purchased at Costco.com for $20
Great lightweight, stretch pants that will rival your prana zions at a quarter of the cost.


----------



## outback32

Sorry I got those mixed up. I like my hawk I don't have anything by rivers edge. But I think I will like my muddy stuff I got from rural king


----------



## Fulldraw_76

KSQ2 said:


> Just bought a slumberjack thermal cloak from camofire for $99.


Looks like a HBS but this is the first time I have seen this. Anyone have any reviews of this?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Looks like a HBS but this is the first time I have seen this. Anyone have any reviews of this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I've heard the material is really loud when moving around so may not be the best option for bowhunting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

I called a talked to customer service at camofire and they agreed that the slumberjack cloak looked like it could be loud when cold, because of the waterproofing. I regretfully canceled my order. I wanted to get one for the Mrs.
I was impressed that they were that straight with me at camofire though.


----------



## cretor11

KSQ2 said:


> I called a talked to customer service at camofire and they agreed that the slumberjack cloak looked like it could be loud when cold, because of the waterproofing. I regretfully canceled my order. I wanted to get one for the Mrs.
> I was impressed that they were that straight with me at camofire though.


I got one for my wife a while back. She hunts with a crossbow and get by with minimal movement but theres no way i could get away with drawing my bow in it. It'd be like wearing a crinkly potato chip bag and trying to move quietly.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Scored 3 20ft ladder climbing sticks at Rural King for $25ea. Also a Big Dog Bearcat hang on at Menards for $35.


----------



## Fezzik

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Scored 3 20ft ladder climbing sticks at Rural King for $25ea. Also a Big Dog Bearcat hang on at Menards for $35.



Wish I had those stores close, doesn't seem like they're desperate enough to offer free shipping on stands and sticks yet


----------



## Fezzik

$25 off of 100 at gander code : Jan25


----------



## Fezzik

Columbia Bugaboot Omni heat pac boots on sale at canelas for 65. Free shipping with code gear17
My feet are my week spot in my cold weather system so I'm hoping these boots will change that


----------



## Curtdawg88

Macks Prairie Wings has 20% off all their Sitka Gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Amazon prime has a deal on HSS Rope Style tree strap for $15.
> 
> I know HSS had a 40℅ off sale but they were sold out when I tried to order.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




this is back on at Amazon


----------



## agrippando

20% off on Diggs site today


----------



## SouthernRedneck

Anybody have a cabelas code they aren't going to use? If you'd pm me it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## CRE10

agrippando said:


> 20% off on Diggs site today


Their site crashed. Now it's trying to charge me 30 or 40 bucks for shipping when shipping is free. The 20% off works though lol


----------



## jframe3

Is there a code for the 20% at diggs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurdDawg1

jframe3 said:


> Is there a code for the 20% at diggs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Code is SAVE20


----------



## jframe3

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-Inch Raptor Vanes one dozen for $42.99 

400 Spine only 

https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hun...07-20&linkId=c2e72fa83e1e6235501be01c4cb8b324


----------



## escout402

Fezzik said:


> Gold Tip Hunter PRO Arrows with 2-Inch Raptor Vanes one dozen for $42.99
> 
> 400 Spine only
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hun...07-20&linkId=c2e72fa83e1e6235501be01c4cb8b324


Well, that didn't work, lol!


----------



## Bulian82

escout402 said:


> Well, that didn't work, lol!


I pulled it up and it was at that price. Once i added it to the cart it went back to normal price sigh... 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Bulian82 said:


> I pulled it up and it was at that price. Once i added it to the cart it went back to normal price sigh...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Yep, its back to normal price now. Gotta move quick on these deals LOL


----------



## optimal_max

Midway has hunting boots on sale. Here are a couple notables.
Wolverines $99 --> $59.99 I have a pair of these that I've used for 2 years and love them.
Irish Setter $174.99 --> $108.99 

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/wol...xtra-green-hunting-boots#repChildCatid=835035
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/irish-setter-mens-deer-tracker-hunting-boots#repChildCatid=3089983


----------



## Asells

20-30% off of sitka gear at black ovis this Sunday


----------



## Rev44

optimal_max said:


> Midway has hunting boots on sale. Here are a couple notables.
> Wolverines $99 --> $59.99 I have a pair of these that I've used for 2 years and love them.
> Irish Setter $174.99 --> $108.99
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/wol...xtra-green-hunting-boots#repChildCatid=835035
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/irish-setter-mens-deer-tracker-hunting-boots#repChildCatid=3089983


Not seeing any Wolverines at midway? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Rev44 said:


> Not seeing any Wolverines at midway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The link in the post is for Academy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Yep, its back to normal price now. Gotta move quick on these deals LOL


When I first saw that deal, there were 6 left. Possible someone bought them all at that price

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Rev44 said:


> Not seeing any Wolverines at midway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sorry, meant Academy. I had a bunch of tabs open.


----------



## sammusi

Scentblocker buy jacket get pants free till tomorrow


----------



## M4Madness

Fezzik said:


> Yep, its back to normal price now. Gotta move quick on these deals LOL


http://camelcamelcamel.com/Gold-Tip-Hunter-Arrows-1-Dozen/product/B00UTJISTC?active=price_amazon


----------



## ggrue

Midway USA has a few Lone Wolf stands on sale. Around 60 dollars off from original price. IMO, best stands made.


----------



## Fezzik

Looks like all Sitka retailers are getting the green light for sales; got an email from midway as well as black ovis. Midway is offering 20% and free shipping


----------



## eyeguy

Anyone have a cabelas code? Ordering 110$ item. Thanks


----------



## BIGGSCOTT1001

20% off all clearance at Gander Mtn. Picked up an Apex Gear Covert Single Pin sight for $79.98.


----------



## Toadmeister

eyeguy said:


> Anyone have a cabelas code? Ordering 110$ item. Thanks


Got this in Sat mail: 17Winter

Spend $40 get 10% off

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

eyeguy said:


> Anyone have a cabelas code? Ordering 110$ item. Thanks





Toadmeister said:


> Got this in Sat mail: 17Winter
> 
> Spend $40 get 10% off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The mailer I received says spend $49 & take an extra 10% off on select clothing, footwear and accessories...it does not start until 1/19 and runs to 2/1.


----------



## Toadmeister

CaptPete said:


> The mailer I received says spend $49 & take an extra 10% off on select clothing, footwear and accessories...it does not start until 1/19 and runs to 2/1.


Oops, didn't read mine well enough, your right!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Barronett grounder 350 blind for $99.99. Free shipping with code RMNSHP117. 
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...tB9XT5EVO&[email protected]


----------



## Leb337

Black Ovis has Sitka gear 20-30% off and Kryptek 25% off.


----------



## ReezenHunter

Picked up a 10' Hooyman from Rural King for $37 tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

ReezenHunter said:


> Picked up a 10' Hooyman from Rural King for $37 tonight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Good find! That's a good price for the 5'

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan

Cabelas has their wooltimate whitetail parka and bibs at 50% off right now, limited sizes. I purchased them a couple of weeks ago when they were 40% off (I should have waited a week or so) and am very pleased with them. They are extremely comfortable, warm and well made with enough pockets that I could almost leave my back pack behind (maybe a bit of exaggeration here).


----------



## optimal_max

Camofire has 5-pin Spot Hogg Hogg-it wrapped for $135 + ship

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1


----------



## CBB

optimal_max said:


> Camofire has 5-pin Spot Hogg Hogg-it wrapped for $135 + ship
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1


Guess I should have waited. I bought one from them last week for 154$. It hasn't even arrived yet.


----------



## optimal_max

Slumberjack hunting pack in kryptek camo on clearance for $24

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sl...rs~d~4868/outdoor-gear~d~2/hunting-gear~d~32/


----------



## optimal_max

Spott Hoggs sold out quick :mg:


----------



## tbsportsman

CBB said:


> Guess I should have waited. I bought one from them last week for 154$. It hasn't even arrived yet.


I would call them. I've heard they are very accommodating

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000

optimal_max said:


> Camofire has 5-pin Spot Hogg Hogg-it wrapped for $135 + ship
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1


Dang wish i saw that!


----------



## Bulian82

Camofire has spot hogg sights back up for 110 for another 2 hours 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

itr2000 said:


> Dang wish i saw that!


They will probably back on one of their unleashed 41 all day deals

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000

tbsportsman said:


> They will probably back on one of their unleashed 41 all day deals
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Gotta keep an eye out for one then. Really wanting a hogg it. Its prob the older style though i would assume? Not the new addition like ata this year i would assume for that price?


----------



## Twitch

Bushnell Aggressor no flash $112.10 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZEB49TJ2K3SN7FC4NY5Y


----------



## CBB

tbsportsman said:


> I would call them. I've heard they are very accommodating
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Sent an email to CS. They were very quick to respond, and very polite! I should have read the post better. Todays deal was the 5 pin. I bought the 7 pin last week.


----------



## CBB

Keep an eye on your local walmarts. I picked up a 15ft ladderstand for 30$, an 18ft Big Game buddy stand for 60$ ameristep rachet straps for $2.50 for a 2 pack(bought 6 packs) and a pack of 100gr thunderheads for the wife for 9$..

20ft sticks were 25$ j may go back tomorrow and get a couple.

Lots of stuff marked down for the end of season cleanout. Some stuff needs to come down a little more.


----------



## tbsportsman

itr2000 said:


> Gotta keep an eye out for one then. Really wanting a hogg it. Its prob the older style though i would assume? Not the new addition like ata this year i would assume for that price?


I'm sure it's the older one. Next year, the new one will be old too though

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

optimal_max said:


> Slumberjack hunting pack in kryptek camo on clearance for $24
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/sl...rs~d~4868/outdoor-gear~d~2/hunting-gear~d~32/


Picked one up. I used to be a "cheap" bag kind of guy, but once you invest in quality bags it's hard to go back. Always had good experiences with Slumberjack stuff, and this is a great day-pack size. I like that it has the waist belt just in case. Most days it wouldn't be necessary, but it can be a life saver when you do need it.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Local Walmart has 3 packs of NAP Thunderheads for $9. Normal $20. Check your walmarts


----------



## fly1

Not online that I can see but most Walmart's have their hunting items on clearance while supplies last. Picked up a large RT waterproof winter coat today for 25.00 that retailed last month for 59.00. Doe estrus products (Tinks, Code) were all marked down significantly as well.


----------



## Barlow96

CBB said:


> Keep an eye on your local walmarts. I picked up a 15ft ladderstand for 30$, an 18ft Big Game buddy stand for 60$ ameristep rachet straps for $2.50 for a 2 pack(bought 6 packs) and a pack of 100gr thunderheads for the wife for 9$..
> 
> 20ft sticks were 25$ j may go back tomorrow and get a couple.
> 
> Lots of stuff marked down for the end of season cleanout. Some stuff needs to come down a little more.



I just picked up 2 sets of sticks. May go back Friday at and get 2 more sets.


----------



## nova bowhunter

be happy that your walmart sells hunting stuff....mine does not...this is in liberal northern va..


----------



## CaptainClutch

Scored a pack of Rage Hypodermics and NAP Killzones for $20 each at Walmart!!


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Wally World has a lot of their hunting stuff 50% off now. Picked up some federal trophy copper 50 Cal muzzleloader bullets for $5/15 rounds, originally $20. Also grabbed a couple big game prodigy hangons for $50 each. They had 20 foot ameristep ladder sticks and small hangons for $25 each. Check your Walmarts.


----------



## deltacotton12

Same here - Walmart has most stuff reduced quite a bit. $20 rages. $25 sticks $49.99 lock ons

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## talon1961

Just Got 2 pkgs of Hypodermics for $21 each at WalMart


----------



## taylor220

Did anybody else get Screwed on this deal ? Drake MST Fleece Lined Pullover Jacket (Mossy Oak Bottomland) (Men's 3XL) ordered 2 never received them !!


----------



## Stick12

taylor220 said:


> Did anybody else get Screwed on this deal ? Drake MST Fleece Lined Pullover Jacket (Mossy Oak Bottomland) (Men's 3XL) ordered 2 never received them !!


Might have to go back a few pages to find it but I believe other's who ordered this got messages from Amazon saying it was an error and that the order would not be filled. I don't think anyone got them


----------



## tbsportsman

I won't list any Amazon deals on my site unless it's from a reputable seller. Too many shenanigans with new sellers. Amazon will always take care of it. It's just a hassle.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

Same thing happened with some Bee Stinger stabilizers. Said the shipped and nobody ever received them. Good thing Amazon takes care of their customers.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Stick12 said:


> Might have to go back a few pages to find it but I believe other's who ordered this got messages from Amazon saying it was an error and that the order would not be filled. I don't think anyone got them


Yeah I had to request a refund. First request a refund from the seller. Amazon allows them 48 hours to respond. After that, amazon will issue a refund from their A to Z guarantee. You will have to go back in after 48 hours and request the refund from amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

IDK if you guys know this or not but Amazon will allow you to pick who your buying from and shows their feedback. I always pick the Amazon one and will not buy it from anyone but Amazon for this reason.


----------



## taylor220

YA Will have to request a refund !! Thanks Guys


----------



## C Svach

http://www.midwayusa.com/s?promotio...ly-_-hotbuy-_-rinehart_factory_2nd-_-20170118

Midway has awesome deals on rinehart targets half off new targets that have factory blend mostly paint errors.


----------



## Twitch

hank lee said:


> IDK if you guys know this or not but Amazon will allow you to pick who your buying from and shows their feedback. I always pick the Amazon one and will not buy it from anyone but Amazon for this reason.


Yep, I only buy when it says the item is shipped from and sold by Amazon.


----------



## tbsportsman

This was a crazy low price. Which is why they bought from the bad seller. Since Amazon backs it, sometimes it's worth a shot. This time it wasn't.


hank lee said:


> IDK if you guys know this or not but Amazon will allow you to pick who your buying from and shows their feedback. I always pick the Amazon one and will not buy it from anyone but Amazon for this reason.



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

Most the time Amazons price is cheaper. I was just looking at boots and sold and shipped by Amazon was the cheapest. I know too many that have been burned like the guys above so i just don't take a chance. IDK how Amazon works but that fake seller could have your credit card information now and run with it.


----------



## acbone710

ajbuckwacker said:


> Wally World has a lot of their hunting stuff 50% off now. Picked up some federal trophy copper 50 Cal muzzleloader bullets for $5/15 rounds, originally $20. Also grabbed a couple big game prodigy hangons for $50 each. They had 20 foot ameristep ladder sticks and small hangons for $25 each. Check your Walmarts.


Thanks for the heads up! I ran out this morning and picked up a pair of camo pants, an arrow puller, and 2 sets of Nock Out lighted nocks. The lighted nocks were listed at $20 on the rack but rang up at $13, so there may be more special deals!

Overall there was a lot left over and pretty much everything was half off, camo clothing, climbing sticks, blinds, etc. 

Anyone looking for some cheap gear should definitely check out their local Walmart right now!


----------



## zeroforhire

Just picked up a cheap 3 pin sight and a carbon stabilizer. Only the archery stuff was marked down in lake Stevens WA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deltacotton12

Sportsmans guide has some decent sales. Picked up two 25' sticks and a millennium 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshdosmil

My walmart had nap quickfletch 3 packs for 5$, a muzzy 5 arrow quiver for 19, and good deals on broadheads all around nap mechs for 7$ some thunder 100s for 9$. And if I hadn't have just bought a doz arrows I would have today, they had 6 pack of the bloodsport hunters .300 spine for 19$ and a 6 pack of carbon express for 19$ both suitable hunting arrows IMO. I ended up with a couple packs of the quickfletches I'll go back next week and see if the targets are half off regular price


----------



## Rev44

deltacotton12 said:


> Sportsmans guide has some decent sales. Picked up two 25' sticks and a millennium
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


Menards has the 25' for 30.00

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

talon1961 said:


> Just Got 2 pkgs of Hypodermics for $21 each at WalMart


I wish mine had those.


----------



## JellicoCreek

Got 2 big game prodigy stands for $50 each at my local Walmart today. Regular price was $99 each. Most hunting gear was 50% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deltacotton12

Barlow96 said:


> I wish mine had those.


Do you want me to check my Walmart for you? Id be glad to

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

spott hogg hogg it 3 pin wrapped for $135 on Camofire


----------



## agrippando

Nice deal on Lowa hunting boots right now on Camofire.. $109


----------



## Ebard22

They were still organizing the clearance hunting stuff at my Walmart when I got there after work this morning. Picked up 2 ameristep dominator blinds for 49 each and 2 decent looking lock ons for 48 each. Also had kids hunting stuff ridiculously cheap. Got my daughter a couple hoodies for 5 a piece


----------



## optimal_max

DId a bunch of pages disappear from this thread?


----------



## deltacotton12

optimal_max said:


> DId a bunch of pages disappear from this thread?


It was 226+ yes

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

What in the heck happened to this thread


----------



## hank lee

yep im thinking so.


----------



## hank lee

seems to be back to normal now. 10min ago last post was Jan-1


----------



## C Svach

My wife found out how much I was spending on this thread and sabatoged it!!!!!!!


----------



## deltacotton12

Was it the Russians? My wife didn't mind the first box that arrived (millennium stand) but the 2nd 3rd and 4th displeased her (two 25' sticks and another millennium).

Couch was comfortable last night 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Not sure what's up with Walmart anymore, literally no trace of stands, sticks, blinds at any store around here. I think they put them in the back or something. You used to get deals online too but now nothing. Every year I used to snatch up cheap stands and sticks.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

For anyone looking​ in the Peoria area. The E.P Walmart has $25 hangons, $30 15 foot ladder stand (only one left), $40 Ameristep blinds, $9 backpacks and camo on clearance. I did not buy anything and forgot to look at the arrow and broadheads selection but figured I would pass it on if anyone was interested.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainClutch

Just picked up a cheap Ladder stand for $30 and sticks for my hang on for $25.. In addition to the two blinds I just bought Wednesday. I have a problem hahha


----------



## hdrking2003

Charman03 said:


> Not sure what's up with Walmart anymore, literally no trace of stands, sticks, blinds at any store around here. I think they put them in the back or something. You used to get deals online too but now nothing. Every year I used to snatch up cheap stands and sticks.


Same here. I'm definitely bumming over this years leftovers.


----------



## rhs341

4 Big Game Prodigy @ $49
4 packs of 
Rage Hypodermics @ $21
Big Game Next Gen ladder @ $95
Dang I need more room to store stuff....hopefully I don't find anymore great deals


----------



## BurdDawg1

MIDWAY USA got First Lite Sanctuary bibs on sale $227 + free shipping , Bummer for me out of XXL. Anybody find any at that price pm me,,


----------



## Barlow96

deltacotton12 said:


> Do you want me to check my Walmart for you? Id be glad to
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


I have checked clinton and Vicksburg. Neither do so yea take a look and get back with me. Send me a pm I will get that faster.


----------



## optimal_max

Amazon has Bushnell Rangefinders for $99 on "Deal of the Day". Cabelas sells the same model for $190.

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Mic..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=SK796V51NGTQZ4QGTTZN


----------



## ChuckA84

Midway USA...


----------



## js4506

ChuckA84 said:


> Midway USA...
> 
> View attachment 5397233


I was going to order one until I saw the shipping is $35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

js4506 said:


> I was going to order one until I saw the shipping is $35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but keep in mind that the shipping was still that much when it was selling for full price

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO

^^^$35.99 to ship


----------



## js4506

ChuckA84 said:


> Yeah but keep in mind that the shipping was still that much when it was selling for full price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Very true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Under $100 for a rinehart target still is pretty good. Wonder how tall it is. Description says 28" but that's pretty small.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Barlow96 said:


> I have checked clinton and Vicksburg. Neither do so yea take a look and get back with me. Send me a pm I will get that faster.


Madison walmart had a pallet of $35 Ameristep hangons the other day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Legendary Whitetails Journeyman Shirt Jacket for $13.55 plus shippin. I got 2 for $31. Don't know the quality of these but I've wanted one for a while...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K...F8&qid=1485019093&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65


----------



## bigasports

Teemster said:


> Legendary Whitetails Journeyman Shirt Jacket for $13.55 plus shippin. I got 2 for $31. Don't know the quality of these but I've wanted one for a while...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K...F8&qid=1485019093&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65


Thanks for this post I snagged a couple as-well!!


----------



## Teemster

Glad I could help


----------



## sammusi

Just left rural king 65 percent off hunting stuff 2.50 for buck bombs tinks hot shot , 2.45 deer cane bags ..


----------



## mightymite68

Wal mart. As previously reported killer deals 19.00 rage,,, but. You can beat 30.00 ladder stands..


----------



## Bryan.d

I was in Cabela's last night and scored a Trophy Ridge React one for $79.00. Must be in store because it's listed at $199.99 on the web sight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Found a pair of incinerator bibs in 3xl on ebay for $240 if someone needs that size. I wish they were a 2xl...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Sitka-Gear-In...%3Ac31580331590a6063584f4f5ffb6e607%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## Rev44

ChuckA84 said:


> Midway USA...
> 
> View attachment 5397233


Did anyone order this? Not on there anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezenHunter

Rev44 said:


> Did anyone order this? Not on there anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


When I looked at it this morning, it said they only had 9 of them left so they probably sold out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

^^^thanks. Missed out on that one. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

Why does rural king show special pricing before cart but then a higher price in the cart. Do I need a code?


----------



## Fezzik

eyeguy said:


> Why does rural king show special pricing before cart but then a higher price in the cart. Do I need a code?



They have a terrible inventory control process. Last year when they out everything on clearance I only received about 10% of what I ordered. My guess is the pricing is low on items they still have and jumps on things they don't


----------



## RublineRunner

I bought too many millenniums this past year and have a couple M60s and M100s id make a deal on if anyone lives in western PA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNBuck2

Cabela's has Millennium SafeLink lifelines for $13.49 each.


----------



## xdmelarton

Thanks Burddog, apparently all first Lite at Midwayusa is "see price in cart" with free shipping. There will probably be better deals down the road just not in my size (m). Grabbed ASAT Woodbury (227), Kanabs (129), and hooded Chama (94) for 450 to my door. Wifee is gonna be pi$$ed. People selling in the classifieds are gonna be bummed when you can get the sanctuary jacket and bibs for 450 when they are asking 650.


----------



## js4506

RublineRunner said:


> I bought too many millenniums this past year and have a couple M60s and M100s id make a deal on if anyone lives in western PA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you lived near stl I would have taken a couple of the m60s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirrobinhood

Safe line, seems like a good deal!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/millennium-treestands-safelink/2430492.uts


----------



## optimal_max

Just checked my local Walmart. No stands, but I did find Acorn Rage for $4 a bag and some scent-killer soaps on clearance.

Then checked over @ the local Tractor Supply. They have Ameristep tripod blind stools regular price $17, marked down to $9.99, but they ring up @ $6.50

Here is a pic of the item online, but they are full price there - http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ameristep-tripod-swivel-chair?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## hookedonbow

optimal_max said:


> Just checked my local Walmart. No stands, but I did find Acorn Rage for $4 a bag and some scent-killer soaps on clearance.
> 
> Then checked over @ the local Tractor Supply. They have Ameristep tripod blind stools regular price $17, marked down to $9.99, but they ring up @ $6.50
> 
> Here is a pic of the item online, but they are full price there - http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ameristep-tripod-swivel-chair?cm_vc=-10005


Thanks for TSC tip, I got the stools but also scored on a worksharp for $59.99 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/work-sharp-knife-tool-sharpener?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Sparrowhawk

This thread is loading strangely for me. Calls this page 92, but shows 99 pages total, and loads this page as the last page. Anyone else seeing hiccups with this thread loading?


----------



## gpscoqn

yes same for me.. it shows I'm at the bottom of page 92 but when i advance to 93 or 94 which is showing it brings me to the top of 92.


----------



## Jackle1886

Works fine with Tapatalk. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

wont let me scroll through different pages also, same issue


----------



## Coyotehawk

Same issue with loading. Stuck on 92.


----------



## optimal_max

What is up with this thread?? Two weeks of posts disappeared.


----------



## optimal_max

What is up with this thread?? Two weeks of posts disappeared.


----------



## optimal_max

What is up with this thread?? Two weeks of posts disappeared.


----------



## ghostgoblin22

system glitch


----------



## 12 point

RTIC has an up to 30% off sale on their roto molded coolers.

https://www.rticcoolers.com


----------



## smokin x's

12 point said:


> RTIC has an up to 30% off sale on their roto molded coolers.
> 
> https://www.rticcoolers.com


Thats a really good price. 

Is it still a 2+ month wait on them?

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12 point

smokin x's said:


> Thats a really good price.
> 
> Is it still a 2+ month wait on them?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I ordered a RTIC 65 today and they sent an email saying it will ship tomorrow.


----------



## hookedonbow

Time to start a new thread?? this one is stuck on page 92


----------



## hokiehunter373

hookedonbow said:


> Time to start a new thread?? this one is stuck on page 92


It's working perfectly on mobile


----------



## Charman03

Wow I say we start a new deal thread, this one keeps weirding out for me


----------



## Toadmeister

hookedonbow said:


> Time to start a new thread?? this one is stuck on page 92


I think so. Start a new 2017 thread.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

what is wrong with this thread?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

optimal_max said:


> what is wrong with this thread?


Lot of guys cannot go back and see the older pages I think. I don't have the issue using Tapatalk.
Not sure how looking back at the older pages helps because all the good deals either expire in a couple of days or the items are sold out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Lot of guys cannot go back and see the older pages I think. I don't have the issue using Tapatalk.
> Not sure how looking back at the older pages helps because all the good deals either expire in a couple of days or the items are sold out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Exactly my thought


----------



## hookedonbow

hokiehunter373 said:


> Exactly my thought


It wasnt the earlier pages but anything after page 92. Anyways looks like the glitch fixed it self.
BTW local walmarts marked everything down. Got CE-Mutiny and GT arrows for $1 each


----------



## Barlow96

If a new thread is started. I want to know.


----------



## optimal_max

Barlow96 said:


> If a new thread is started. I want to know.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4701145


----------



## ChuckA84

12 point said:


> RTIC has an up to 30% off sale on their roto molded coolers.
> 
> https://www.rticcoolers.com


Thought I missed it but when you actually click on the coolers the sale price shows up...for $139 with no tax and free shipping I just had to order a 65...definitely beats the $399 price tag of a Yeti 65. I added in a camo 30oz tumbler and the basket for the cooler as well.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ChuckA84

smokin x's said:


> Thats a really good price.
> 
> Is it still a 2+ month wait on them?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


I just ordered and they sent me an order shipped email with a tracking number in less than 5 minutes

(Actually 2 tracking numbers, 1 for the cooler and 1 for the tumbler and basket I ordered)


----------



## 2backstraps

I ordered last night and got shipping confirmation this morning.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

ChuckA84 said:


> I just ordered and they sent me an order shipped email with a tracking number in less than 5 minutes
> 
> (Actually 2 tracking numbers, 1 for the cooler and 1 for the tumbler and basket I ordered)


Glad to hear that, I know the wait time was pretty crazy at one point. Will be putting an order in by tomorrow night. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

I ordered one before Christmas. Was here less than 10 days. Awesome cooler! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

ordered the 65 tan, no more white in stock.


----------



## Ebard22

RublineRunner said:


> I bought too many millenniums this past year and have a couple M60s and M100s id make a deal on if anyone lives in western PA!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the furthest western corner of PA and interested! shoot me a PM with location details to see if were close


----------



## Toadmeister

Nice sale on some First Lite items:
https://www.huntoftheday.com












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79

Snatched up 4 ameristep dominator hunting blinds at Walmart for 40 bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackstar

Order the 20qt in tan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stillrunnin

ttt


----------



## Coyotehawk

How bout a mod lock one thread or the other since there's two "post season deal" threads?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Coyotehawk said:


> How bout a mod lock one thread or the other since there's two "post season deal" threads?


Yupp


----------



## gridman

bump


----------



## ReezenHunter

Jet.com has Millennium M60u stands for $173. If you've never bought from there before, you can use the promo code 'TRIPLE15' up to 3 times to save another 15%. You can also save a few more bucks by paying with a debit card and/or opting out of returns. So you could end up getting them down to around $140-$145 with free shipping.

https://jet.com/product/Millennium-Ultralite-Hang-on-Treestand/e3d6dd44f5de4182be8b0722c9037370

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## trank17

ttt


----------



## trank17

ttt


----------



## hawkdriver55

My wife gave me a half dozen Carbon Express Mayhems (yellows) for Valentines Day. She picked them up at Walley World on clearance for $5 each.


----------



## hokiehunter373

New thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4701145&page=5


----------



## hugo89

Picked up gold tips at Wal Mart for $3 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## newview

hokiehunter373 said:


> New thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4701145&page=5


Feel free to use the new thread! This one has worked great for me.


----------



## optimal_max

newview said:


> Feel free to use the new thread! This one has worked great for me.


Wait till last 3 pages disappear mysteriously. Look at the post dates and you'll find multiple day gaps that show you where posts keep vanishing into the netherworld.


----------



## newview

optimal_max said:


> Wait till last 3 pages disappear mysteriously. Look at the post dates and you'll find multiple day gaps that show you where posts keep vanishing into the netherworld.


Why are you posting on a mysterious thread? Use the new one!


----------



## optimal_max

newview said:


> Why are you posting on a mysterious thread? Use the new one!


:sad: JUst trying to help.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Shhhhh! This thread is sleeping.


----------



## ajbuckwacker

60X has 10℅ off bow presses with cuopon code 10press through today. Picked up a lca ez green for $355 shipped


----------



## kspseshooter

JET has 25% off sporting goods up to $40. Makes an XOP SILVER $119. Use promo code SPORT25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

